# 24 Heures du Whore - Official Post Whore Contest #2



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Welcome to the second trimonthly _24 Heures du Whore_ official post whore contest. You may remember the first _official_ post whore contest was held in April, meaning it has now unofficially officially become a trimonthly event. 

The rules are similar. Each post must be a complete (and original) thought and your posts cannot be back-to-back. One difference from the last _24 Heures du Whore_ is you will not need to keep track of your score. The forum software does this already, and those are the counts we will use. Members who violate these rules will be disqualified. You are encouraged to report violations.

The person with the most number of posts will either win a prize of some sort or be banned for a week. I haven't decided yet. 

During this 24-hour period all other post whoring threads will be locked. The contest ends tomorrow at 9:00 AM EDT. The last contest had a rather weak total of 746 posts and 39 participants. Let's make this one better!

*edit* 9:45 PM EDT Friday: challenge issued: *reach a thread total of 10,000 posts by the time this contest ends.*


----------



## Not Banned (Jul 2, 2004)

be kinda of a slow turn out since most of the whores are banned right now so good luck on a whore contest where all whores are banned lol


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yay, I plan to play in this one.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

I lifted Adam's temporary bans. He can go on another banning frenzy after this contest is over. 

So far I'm winning... which is kind of ironic considering I only had 4 or 5 posts last month.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

without the ban the whores will smell the blood (possibility of higher pc's) as soon as they wake up.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

we don't have to wait that long lol


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

and speaking of whores look who just walked in


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

wow, i'm very surprised scott. you usually hate whoring. oh well :shrug:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

hey if he wants to be more open minded to the whores it's all good


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

how dare you call me a whore I feel so hurt and ummm lmao oh well this is the first day of a four day weekende for me time to whore up


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

well i'm a professional post ho, so its all good to me.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yay, time off for the military (at least some of them)


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

not to mention you look like a seasoned vet 
show a young grass hopper how to hoe master


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

YAY! I am only 25 minutes late, but I have nothing to do all day, so this thread is perfect timing!!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

today is a good day. it's friday, payday, and time to get drunk day. :thumbup:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> yay, time off for the military (at least some of them)


it sucks working from 5 in the morning until 6 or 7 at night 6 days a week


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Yeah, I get my weekly $280 paycheck today. I wont drink though. I am thinking of installing my motor mounts today.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I think I might drink tomorrow. my wife wants me to wash her van today


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

ok I'm slipping because I'm trying to work at the same time


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

went to see _the terminal_ last night. very good movie.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Oh boy, someones slipping in more ways than one.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol quit then...tell them it is cutting into your whoring


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

terminal which one is that????


:EDIT: n/m I know


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> lol quit then...tell them it is cutting into your whoring


Thats a very good idea, not sure if they would grant that as a good reason.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol I get out the army I'm going to get a job at mcdonalds or something just so I can walk out the door and say I quit


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> terminal which one is that????
> 
> 
> :EDIT: n/m I know


 tom hanks gets stuck at an airport.

BTW, you are disqualified for posting back to back, my friend.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

saw spider-man 2. great summer flick


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> lol I get out the army I'm going to get a job at mcdonalds or something just so I can walk out the door and say I quit


And make sure you have a fit and throw a pickle in some customers face.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

you can always throw a gun in someone's face now and say you quit. but that's just going awol and time in jail.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol didn't think of that one good idea

the pickle idea that is I ain't gettin arrested and sent to leavenworth


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I might go see spiderman 2 tonight, my friends been asking me since wednesday to see it.

And gun idea= bad


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

double posting is baaaaaaad. hehe


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I would quit my job but I get to play for most of the day with 14-16 year old. video games rock


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

i need to get an xbox or playstation. which one is better? lol


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I would quit my job but I get to play for most of the day with 14-16 year old. video games rock


"play" with 14-16 year olds huh, im sure "video games" rock :thumbdwn:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

yeah double postings suck 

You ever hit the back button and it posts twice for you???


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

ya perv. yeah we play lots of halo and frag each other.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm the halo champin!!!!!!!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> yeah double postings suck
> 
> You ever hit the back button and it posts twice for you???


1 or 2 times perhaps. I hate how we cant post back to back here, it sucks having to wait for someone else to post before you can. But then again, you wont see the 60 sec rule.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

nah, we'd just call you dead meat


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

that 60 second rule sucks when you are posting in 3 words or something like that


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I have never tried eating alive mean. Hrm...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

i think someone has already double posted in this thread...not calling anyone out or anything.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm gonna be mad when all of this coffee I'm drinking needs to come out


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Coco said:


> i think someone has already double posted in this thread...not calling anyone out or anything.


it was I like I said I hit the back button and it posted for me so I had to change what I wrote cause it was a double post


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Im sure thats what happend, whore. 

You just want to bend the rules a bit to win.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

suuuuuuuuuuuuuure. lol


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

naughty naughty, now coco will have to spank you


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Coco said:


> suuuuuuuuuuuuuure. lol


 lol fine don't beleive me then


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

belief and money go hand in hand *cough*bribe*cough*


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> lol fine don't beleive me then


Well let that one slide, but next time....we might just have to let you slide.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

you guys are so nice


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> naughty naughty, now coco will have to spank you



oh hell no lol he ain't doin no such thing to me well if the moneys right we can.....n/m wtf am I saying lol


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

^ LMAO come here big boy. lol


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I think we should have a forum vote to add more smileys. We need all the smiles that thevboard has!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

you heard him coco. pay him and it's all the spanking you can dish out.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> I think we should have a forum vote to add more smileys. We need all the smiles that thevboard has!!


 all you have to do is link them.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

that's it I need some copenhagen brb 

hahaha who is muh biatch???


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

How much are we talking about, maybe I could join in? As I said, im getting paid today. :cheers:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

blank is, but he's not here yet.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I smile enough. what do I need more smilies for?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Coco said:


> all you have to do is link them.


Thats too much work for me, im a baby.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^or just really lazy


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

i hope this weekend is loooooooong. i need a vacation again.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo im leavin for baltimore today i cant participate... this is my one and only pathetic post...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

all you need is the force


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> ^^or just really lazy


Shh, dont tell anyone. Im know as a "good worker" (when being watched, otherwise, im on here.)


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I get to work on the 4th, but it's just a big cookout so it's all good.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

we havin a fair here on post but it's the same old gravitron ferris wheel and zipper rides lol


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

blankgazex said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo im leavin for baltimore today i cant participate... this is my one and only pathetic post...


 :loser:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I took a vacation last month but after 3 weeks straight with da wife I wanted to get back to work


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> we havin a fair here on post but it's the same old gravitron ferris wheel and zipper rides lol


LAME! Im going to Germany soon and they have the "Dom" its a yearly carnival with lots of rides. The spot they do it on is having its 500 year anniversary, hopefully its gonna be a blast.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

holy shit dog check this smiley out


lmmfao


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I took a vacation last month but after 3 weeks straight with da wife I wanted to get back to work


 where did you go?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

fairs are cool. good food and good rides. but better with beer. oktoberfest :thumbup:


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Be right back, gotta go bring out the trash in the office, im the bitch, and its friday so nothign to do anyways.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

if there's beer, i'm there.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

must post whore must post whore


hey what ya think about saddmas smart ass?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Coco said:


> where did you go?


beach, out many nights, clubs, mainly it was a bunch of 2-3 day trips. I wanted to get back to work so I could get some rest


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> beach, out many nights, clubs, mainly it was a bunch of 2-3 day trips. I wanted to get back to work so I could get some rest


 no kidding...i went to cancun. it was more tiring than a week at work.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao 

wanna hear something really nuts??? I want to go back to Iraq to take a break from this fast paced bs I go thru here in the states 
I miss my wife and kids like crazy while I'm there but I miss that hell hole while I'm here


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Coco said:


> if there's beer, i'm there.


yeah for beer I'll be there. for free beer I'll be first in frickin' line


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Update so far

slow_sentra322 23 
apachewoolf 21 
Coco 17 
Psch91 17 
Scott 2 
blankgazex 1 
Not Banned 1


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> lmao
> 
> wanna hear something really nuts??? I want to go back to Iraq to take a break from this fast paced bs I go thru here in the states
> I miss my wife and kids like crazy while I'm there but I miss that hell hole while I'm here


 but then you wouldn't have OT to whore in.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

damn I'm behind????????


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

is always kind sad when you need to rest after a vacation. it makes me feel like I should have stayed home in da bed.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

How was it in Iraq? Were you scared at all? Mustve not been if you want to go back...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

for shizzle, my nizzle


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

hey I gots all day to sit at thing puter and whore it up


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> is always kind sad when you need to rest after a vacation. it makes me feel like I should have stayed home in da bed.


 yep, i wanted to just stay in bed all day or at the pool drinking a nice cold beer.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

You can relax all you want when youre old, and you cant move anyways. I say do as much as you can, while you can.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Coco said:


> but then you wouldn't have OT to whore in.


yeah but I would be shootin shit and well it's hard to explain it isn't fun but it just feels good ya know???? mortars being shot at ya every other day and such gets exciting after awhile


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

but I'm lazy and don't wanna move now, dammit


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

ehh...i'm the only one here at work on my team. so while i'm whoring it up, the work ain't getting done. looks like i'll have to work now.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yeah get to doin' yer job. we don't pay you to be on here.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

So the work aint getting done, whoopie, you might be banned if you keep whoring!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

oooooo, keep yer eye on da prize


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Iraq was I guess kinda scary...at first during the war it was down right frightful ...not knowing if the next boom you hear is going to be a sarin loaded mortar or what....I had nights where I would stay awake just to listen to our guys bombing karbala


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Slow sentra is slowly but surely moving up in the ranks. A lot of people will have a lot of catching up to do later on.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

you better believe it. dammit I gotta go do a bit of work for like 60 seconds.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

it's all about persistance


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

nah, I just like to think I'm too stubborn to quit


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> Iraq was I guess kinda scary...at first during the war it was down right frightful ...not knowing if the next boom you hear is going to be a sarin loaded mortar or what....I had nights where I would stay awake just to listen to our guys bombing karbala


Somenights I stay awake too, because I just cant fall asleep.


But yeah, that sounds scary. I dont know if I could deal with knowing I might die in a second.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Somenights I stay awake too, because I just cant fall asleep.
> 
> 
> But yeah, that sounds scary. I dont know if I could deal with knowing I might die in a second.


then you need to stay off the roads.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> then you need to stay off the roads.


Defenitely not. My spec has enough torque to move if im about to crash. And anyhow, just get soem bumping music loud and have the AC on all the way cold. :thumbup:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

ya gotta love drivin' to some good tunes


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol scariest night over there was when I was sound asleep and this explosion woke me up...all of us thew on our gas masks and sat there in the dark waiting for what ever was next to happen...after about 2 hours we got the all clear message and went back to sleep

next day we found out what the explosion was...one of our patriot missles took out a british tornado fighter jet killing the pilot of course but it was a whoops on our part


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

damn that was not cool


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> ya gotta love drivin' to some good tunes


Of course, especially with a 15" in the trunk. Some beastie boys and rap, yay!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I need a new system for my car anyone have any freebies for me>?????


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I keep thinking about getting subs but the 96 sentra's trunk is soooo small and I need to pack stuff in there. (dead bodies, etc)


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I had my 15" and amp in my 95 200sx, granted nothing else fit in there though.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

me and you have the same car trust me a body dosen't fit unless you cut it up into really small peices

even then the trunk leaks


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yay, I have to drain the spare wheel well every so often


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

You can fit a body in the trunk of my 200sx, I was in there when I was hooking up my system in the back. There is more space in the spec v though, I defenitely fit in there. :thumbup:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

hhmmm, more room for the bodies.....uhm...I mean the system


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

everyone I have talked to has the same problem with the trunk leaking 

I guess it is just something wrong with that car


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Dude, you gotta start killing babies. You cant even imagine how many babies fit in the trunk and how sic/cool it looks. Trust me. Its a lot easier to get rid of them too.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

from what I can tell the foam trunk thingie (I can't remember the name now) shrunk near the bottom of mine so the fit is no longer perfect thus water in da trunk


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

[I like random attacks like this one


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Look on the flipside, portable pool, for dead babies!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

hey they disproved that on myth busters


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I wouldn't mind taking out a few more Iraqies after all this bs on the news


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

They disproved what on myth busters?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

why would dead babies need a pool?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

so what drop a brick then lol I'm sure that would leave a mark


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> I wouldn't mind taking out a few more Iraqies after all this bs on the news


Thats what making them behead these people in the first place...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> They disproved what on myth busters?


they disproved the coin off a tall building killing someone. but yeah I think the brick would leave a mark.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

That's funny that I got banned and wasn't even on all night


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

burp


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Thats what making them behead these people in the first place...


religious zealots/fanatics will do anything for their religion.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Myth busters is a great show. Those 2 dudes are hillarious and brilliant (in their own special way)


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao welcome back from the banning


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

wtf
why was i banned?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

vector03 said:


> That's funny that I got banned and wasn't even on all night



Adam sure showed you huh!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I love the stupid gold fish myth. that one dude's fish kept dying. it had me on da floor laughin'


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

oh hell here come the hoes!!!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> oh hell here come the hoes!!!!!


dammit don't say that. I was getting my dollars all ready


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

my fav was the cell phone when he burnt his hair halfway off


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I think its a waste to spend money at a strip club. Its just a fake type thing, paying for a girl to spend time with you. Even though they are hot (most of the time)


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> my fav was the cell phone when he burnt his hair halfway off


the loss of hair due to fire is always funny (unless it's my hair)


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

you need to go to south korea where they give ya head for buying them a $18 drink lmao


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Burnt hair looks funny as hell, smells horrible though. Plain horror smell.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> I think its a waste to spend money at a strip club. Its just a fake type thing, paying for a girl to spend time with you. Even though they are hot (most of the time)


I agree. I've only been once because of a bachelor party and I never felt the need to return


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

damn need copenhagen but don't want to leave the house


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Yeah, I went for my 18th and it was cool, but my friend always wants to go, and hes gone with other friends like 3 times already. Given though, he doesnt/hasnt had a g/f in a while, I guess he justifies his money with the smell of a woman and the "touch"


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

dude leave. go satisfy your craving. we won't post any more until you return.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> dude leave. go satisfy your craving. we won't post any more until you return.


lma you are so full of shit


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> dude leave. go satisfy your craving. we won't post any more until you return.


That is right, we wont post anymore.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yes......yes I am :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Random banninations = teh suck


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Thinking about it, arent we all full of shit?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol good thing I had some left over now I need to wake the wife haha


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> Random banninations = teh suck


well I wouldn't know. and I don't care to ever find out. but I though it was funny.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Bumpin said:


> Random banninations = teh suck


Look at adams thread, he only banned people that were picked/named by other members, I think there needs to be some revenge.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you would


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

hmmm, I gonna have to get food in a few hours. I need to think of a way to do it and whore at the same time.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

they werre ratting each other out last night like mad


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

cheese eating bastids


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Order some pizza or chinese. If you get pizza, you can talk to him about nissan cars and stuff, since thats what nissan enthusiasts do, they are pizza delievery guys.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

nah, I'll hunger strike to whore more


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

damn gotta poop 

wheres blank when I need him to wipe muh ass???


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

yeah we do need to get some revenge


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> damn gotta poop
> 
> wheres blank when I need him to wipe muh ass???


just clinch da cheeks dude


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> yeah we do need to get some revenge


 blank is who ratted me out so how do we do it?????


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i'm still sore from the gym...but i still gotta go to work today


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

You wish you had a built in toilet in your computer chair like meeee...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

it's good to be a relative unknown when it comes to gettin banned


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Bumpin said:


> i'm still sore from the gym...but i still gotta go to work today



Sore from the gym huh? Funny taste in your mouth what.... :thumbdwn:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Sore from the gym huh? Funny taste in your mouth what.... :thumbdwn:


wonder if gym is the name of his new BF


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> wonder if gym is the name of his new BF


I think it just might be.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

aahhh summer love affairs :fluffy:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> wonder if gym is the name of his new BF


yeah its spelled jim though not gym come on bump you can spell can't ya? lol j/k


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Summer love affairs reminds me of "The notebook" that movie was great, it even brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

that's what the expedition is bumpin'?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Male on Male sex is disgusting. My girlfriend thinks so too. She also thinks that girl on girl is hot, and she wants to bang britney and jessica simpson. I like her very much....


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> that's what the expedition is bumpin'?


lmao bingo we have a winner 


oh hey I have an off topic question that is off topic for off topic

which is better an Ijen or adm cold air intake????

I want to get one in the next couple weeks


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> Summer love affairs reminds me of "The notebook" that movie was great, it even brought a tear to my eye.


 are you serious? my wife wants to see it, but it sounds too much like a chick flick.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Summer love affairs reminds me of "The notebook" that movie was great, it even brought a tear to my eye.


you put dead babies in your trunk and cry at a movie? sadistic wuss


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> you put dead babies in your trunk and cry at a movie? sadistic wuss


 wtf??? good point


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Coco said:


> are you serious? my wife wants to see it, but it sounds too much like a chick flick.


Well, me and my girlfriend kind of have a "summer" thing going, sicne im going away for college and shes staying. I thought it was a great movie, and it was sad. I could just relate to it more because of my girlfriend, so I just liked it. You should see it, if just for sex after with the wife, this movie is defenitely a good thing in the eyes of your wife.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> lmao bingo we have a winner
> 
> 
> oh hey I have an off topic question that is off topic for off topic
> ...


I thought on placeracing and hotshot did cai for our cars. I remember seeing an aem on a later model the b15 I think


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

guess my off topic question was too off topic lol


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Stock intake is best, DUH! It came with the car, designed by nissan, it must be best!  


slow_sentra322 said:


> you put dead babies in your trunk and cry at a movie? sadistic wuss


Hey, what do you want from a simple man? Girls crying is damn hot in my opinion, means they were hurt! Its still mean!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Well, me and my girlfriend kind of have a "summer" thing going, sicne im going away for college and shes staying. I thought it was a great movie, and it was sad. I could just relate to it more because of my girlfriend, so I just liked it. You should see it, if just for sex after with the wife, this movie is defenitely a good thing in the eyes of your wife.


coco's wife wants a real man. he knows he won't get any if she see's him crying during a movie. that and she doesn't like it when his make-up runs.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> Well, me and my girlfriend kind of have a "summer" thing going, sicne im going away for college and shes staying. I thought it was a great movie, and it was sad. I could just relate to it more because of my girlfriend, so I just liked it. You should see it, if just for sex after with the wife, this movie is defenitely a good thing in the eyes of your wife.


 cool..i guess my wife can drag me out to see it.

btw, good luck with your relationship. moving away from each other sucks.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I need to take my 60 restroom break.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

tthe shop here said they could install an ijen for 240 and this other place put an adm on my buddies 204 ser for 150 something


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> coco's wife wants a real man. he knows he won't get any if she see's him crying during a movie. that and she doesn't like it when his make-up runs.


Hehe

I "teared" not cried. It was just really emotional at some parts at the end. You need to see it to relate. My g/f didnt see the tear, I told her afterwards, and shes like "AAWWW!! Really!?" I was like "yeah", she was like crying and sniffling a bit. I love when girls cry.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

teared is crying duh!!!!!! just without the sobs


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Hehe
> 
> I "teared" not cried. It was just really emotional at some parts at the end. You need to see it to relate. My g/f didnt see the tear, I told her afterwards, and shes like "AAWWW!! Really!?" I was like "yeah", she was like crying and sniffling a bit. I love when girls cry.


yeah dude you still cried.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

nothing like the sympathy bang


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> teared is crying duh!!!!!! just without the sobs


Well, somewhat. But I consider crying when youre eyes are all red and you are snotty and cant breathe and stuff. I just let go of a manly "tear"  



Coco said:


> btw, good luck with your relationship. moving away from each other sucks.


Thanks a lot, I appreciate it. Its gonna be really hard, I really love this girl. She might move up next year to college, so were gonna try to keep the relationship going.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

good luck bro. It's hard to do but stick with it and stay faithful and if it is meant to be it will be there


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Well, somewhat. But I consider crying when youre eyes are all red and you are snotty and cant breathe and stuff. I just let go of a manly "tear"  .


there is NO manly tear. you just cried like a 12 year old girl any way you put it.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hehe how do you make a 10 year old cry??????


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

rip his arms off?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> good luck bro. It's hard to do but stick with it and stay faithful and if it is meant to be it will be there


I personally dont believe in one night stands and breaking this awesome thing that I have with her for some action with some girl. I cant even imagine hurting her like that. I dont know what college has in store for me, but I am going to try my hardest to keep what I have with her. And besides, I been "best friends" with myself since Ive been like 13, I can manage some time away from my girl. It will jsut make it that much better when i see her.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

n/m to gross for posting lol


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> n/m to gross for posting lol


Dont pull that kind of ish with us. You have to tell us now!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

wow, I just realized the F1 pit crews change 4 tires and refuel a car faster than I can take a leak


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmmfao good point


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yeah if you start a joke you have to finish the joke


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Damn, I dont even want to imagine what can be done in the 30 mins it takes for me to take a crap.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

F1 > all


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Damn, I dont even want to imagine what can be done in the 30 mins it takes for me to take a crap.


they can change the engine and tranny in that amount of time


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Dont pull that kind of ish with us. You have to tell us now!



ok but you asked for it

:edited for nasty content : removed because it was just to gross to look at again


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yeah that was just sick.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> they can change the engine and tranny in that amount of time


Yeah, but like Radioaktiv said, F1 > all.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I love F1 but it comes on here and crappy times


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Whats better than f'ing a 4 year old?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

fockin' 2 2yos


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I love F1 but it comes on here and crappy times


I like nascar but not F1 call me a back woods hickerbilly if you must


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> I like nascar but not F1 call me a back woods hickerbilly if you must


ok you back woods hickerbilly

you asked for it


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

F'ing a 3 year old.

Whats better than f'ing a 3 year old?







Nothing.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I liked my answer better


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> I like nascar but not F1 call me a back woods hickerbilly if you must



Ill just call you rump ranger.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

whats the good thing about sex with a 10 year old girl????


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

lmao @ rump ranger


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> whats the good thing about sex with a 10 year old girl????


Bust inside her and not having to worry about getting her pregnant?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

pull their hair back and they look like a 10 year old boy


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yup you fockers have seats in hell with your initials on them


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> pull their hair back and they look like a 10 year old boy


HAHAHHAHA! You sick twisted individual.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> yup you fockers have seats in hell with your initials on them


hehe hopefully it's next to you so I can torment you for eternity


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I dont believe in hell. But if I have a free seat somewhere and a place to live, hell, im in.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i hope mine are next to hordes of women of all varieties


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

lol, yeah I'm sure you see me there too. but only if I die suddenly 'cause I intend to ask for forgiveness just before I die


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I need a job


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> Well, somewhat. But I consider crying when youre eyes are all red and you are snotty and cant breathe and stuff. I just let go of a manly "tear"
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot, I appreciate it. Its gonna be really hard, I really love this girl. She might move up next year to college, so were gonna try to keep the relationship going.


 i moved away from my wife when we were dating. we stuck it out for a year and then got married. :thumbup:


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> lol, yeah I'm sure you see me there too. but only if I die suddenly 'cause I intend to ask for forgiveness just before I die



I cant see how people justify that. They can live like shit in life, and f up, and then they can just ask for forgiveness and hope to get into heaven. Thats BS. Thats why I dont believe in anything, its jsut ridiculous.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> i hope mine are next to hordes of women of all varieties


ok it's gonna be hell for you, so there will be women but none of the ones that you want will want you. and all of the ones that you don't want will want you.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> lol, yeah I'm sure you see me there too. but only if I die suddenly 'cause I intend to ask for forgiveness just before I die


i hope you're joking


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

me and my wife got a divorce once but when I went to korea we started talking about getting back together and when I came home we were remarried so I have been married twice and divorced once to the same person lol


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> I cant see how people justify that. They can live like shit in life, and f up, and then they can just ask for forgiveness and hope to get into heaven. Thats BS. Thats why I dont believe in anything, its jsut ridiculous.


I'm not saying it's right or true but I'll try it just in case :thumbup:


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Coco said:


> i moved away from my wife when we were dating. we stuck it out for a year and then got married. :thumbup:


How old were you two, and what was the situation? I am in college, and she will be going to college next year. How long did you know each other before you moved away. I hope we can work it out.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I don't get into debates about faith and such


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> me and my wife got a divorce once but when I went to korea we started talking about getting back together and when I came home we were remarried so I have been married twice and divorced once to the same person lol


you broke the code. there was supposed to be a different wife in there then you could remarry the first


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> I don't get into debates about faith and such


Theres no winning. NO ONE knows for sure.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> you broke the code. there was supposed to be a different wife in there then you could remarry the first


lol there were lots of wives for the night hehe shhhhhhh

oh and a side note me and my wife have been together for 15 years now counting the 8 month seperation


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Theres no winning. NO ONE knows for sure.


I agree. my statement was made as a joke. and if you didn't think it was funny the fock you :thumbup:


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> lol there were lots of wives for the night hehe shhhhhhh


Sucky Sucky 10 dolla. Me luv you long time.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> lol there were lots of wives for the night hehe shhhhhhh
> 
> oh and a side note me and my wife have been together for 15 years now counting the 8 month seperation


polygamy, you have redeemed yourself


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Theres no winning. NO ONE knows for sure.


everyone knows they are right


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Sucky Sucky 10 dolla. Me luv you long time.


lol bingo for a few of them lmao but it was more like 25 for bj and 80 for sex and 120 for all night long lmao


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> How old were you two, and what was the situation? I am in college, and she will be going to college next year. How long did you know each other before you moved away. I hope we can work it out.


 we were in college too...we had just finished getting our associates degree. i moved out of town to go to the university of houston to get my BS while she stayed put. we were about 20, i guess. we had been dating for about 2 years. it was hard to be away, but we managed to pull through.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> lol bingo for a few of them lmao but it was more like 25 for bj and 80 for sex and 120 for all night long lmao


Nasty ass Korean chicks?



slow_sentra322 said:


> I agree. my statement was made as a joke. and if you didn't think it was funny the fock you :thumbup:


Oh, it was teh fanny...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Sucky Sucky 10 dolla. Me luv you long time.


da wife is half korean and I tried to get her to say "me love you long time" and she told me I better start sleepin' with one eye open


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

no they were not korean it was a few philipines and alot of russians

oh btw what is polygamy????


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> da wife is half korean and I tried to get her to say "me love you long time" and she told me I better start sleepin' with one eye open


HAHAHA! Atleast you tried. I love that scene in Full Metal Jacket.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Oh, it was teh fanny...


I laughed so


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> no they were not korean it was a few philipines and alot of russians
> 
> oh btw what is polygamy????


being with only one person


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

damn in korea it was fun to get a girl to give you head while sitting in a booth at the bar and waving at your freind to come over

they would walk over and start talking then you point down at your lap to show em a woman under the booth givin ya head lmmfao

they would be like oh man wtf lmao


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^uhm, isn't the monogamy, radio?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> being with only one person


DUDE! You bum. 

Poly = more than one
mono = one

polygamy means being with more than one woman.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> ^^uhm, isn't the monogamy, radio?


 dangit I did cry watching that movie radio


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> DUDE! You bum.
> 
> Poly = more than one
> mono = one
> ...


lmao @ you bum. way to hand out the harsh diss


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> dangit I did cry watching that movie radio


You baby! :fluffy:


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> lmao @ you bum. way to hand out the harsh diss


Shut up you semen demon! 



EDIT! SHIT, i broke the rule, jsut cause I wanted a good diss!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hwo many women have yall slept with I have been with 36 


oh and be honest


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> You baby! :fluffy:


ppppfffffttt you have no room to talk


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

yeah thats your one double posting freebie


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> hwo many women have yall slept with I have been with 36
> 
> 
> oh and be honest


Slept with 1. Im only 18, give me a break.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> yeah thats your one double posting freebie


what double post. don't try and stick me in your catorgory


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

yeah you have 12 years to catch up to me I'm 30


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Its been great guys, I gotta get home from work, talk back in a bit. HAVE PHUN WHORES!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Shut up you semen demon!
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT! SHIT, i broke the rule, jsut cause I wanted a good diss!


lmao @ semen demon

and it's only 18 chicks for me


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

hmmm...psch and apache are technically disqualified now. interesting....hehe


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

sorry didn't mean you I just replied to yours and didn't delete your message


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

<-----in it to win it


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you're right 
its too early for big words


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> sorry didn't mean you I just replied to yours and didn't delete your message


you are a true post whore. type first and think never :thumbup:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

< had a technical glitch it shouldn't count

scary part is I really did


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

hey i'm gonna call it a technical glitch if I cheat on da wife. I'll tell her the little head over-rode the program of the big head.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ahhh, good thing I don't have any class today. Gotta defend my title.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao then she might get an elctronic over ride when she kicks the shit out of you right in the junk


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

whore


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh shit, I'm never gonna beat slow_sentra322


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> lmao then she might get an elctronic over ride when she kicks the shit out of you right in the junk


ok just the thought of that sucks


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

by the way whats the count up to anyway????? I know I may be disqualified but maybe they will let it slide lol

I need to go be a family guy for a bit but tonite is whore on for me take it easy guys and I'll bbl




nevermind I see they have a counter on here

as of right now
slow_sentra322 89 
apachewoolf 74 
Psch91 70 
Coco 26 
Radioaktiv 9 
Bumpin 3 
Scott 2 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 2 
Not Banned 1 
blankgazex 1 
Ksilvia8 1 
vector03 1


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> oh shit, I'm never gonna beat slow_sentra322


yup I'm the new whore on the block


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the count is in the first post.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

damn how did you get that far ahead of me??????? lmao


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

goodyear


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> yup I'm the new whore on the block


at east I'll be over 7,000 by the time this is over.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I am home bishes. But I gotta go again and help teh m0m load the RV with stuff for my parents trip.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

mom said she needs you


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm gonna post a pic of my email box when it fills up


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you do that


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it'll be funny


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

funny ha ha or funny amusing?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Technically, I should be writing a report right now


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

make it so


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I already have over 10 emails for this thread.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Technically, I should be writing a report right now


You might as well do it, there is no winning for you in this thread.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

im sure you get above 100


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh, and funny ha ha


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

yall wait until later when I come back and post all night even if I get disqualified I will still be the true winner


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

YAY! A lot of the Milf seeker videos have finished.
Emule = teh rUl3!

:fluffy: :cheers:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> im sure you get above 100


I'm tellin you, my post count will be at 7,000, I promise


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yeah 99, just give it up  I'm actually at work all day and right now, while whoring, I'm typing daily notes on the kids we are responsible for :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

can i play?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> YAY! A lot of the Milf seeker videos have finished.
> Emule = teh rUl3!
> 
> :fluffy: :cheers:


ya, I'm sure it's all child pron


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> yeah 99, just give it up  I'm actually at work all day and right now, while whoring, I'm typing daily notes on the kids we are responsible for :thumbup:


Hey you bastid, I have one of my kids with you. Get to work!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

dont let mom see


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

this is why nothing gets done at work.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yessir


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Hey you bastid, I have one of my kids with you. Get to work!


nice try but they're orphans for the most part


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

shit, I got like 20 emails right now


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> this is why nothing gets done at work.


yeah dude you don't get paid to whore on NF, so get back to work


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

steady rising


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> nice try but they're orphans for the most part


get some mexican kids, they're the hardest workers. and the ephiopians(sp) require hardly any food.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> steady rising


we don't need to hear about your pitching a tent over there


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

mmm mexican food


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> yeah dude you don't get paid to whore on NF, so get back to work



You keep trying man! Youre not working yourself, and youre telling others to leave, SO YOU CAN WIN!! MUAHAHA! :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

can we say "genetic engineering"?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I like the idea of subhuman slaves.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i want to be a whore when i grow up


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> You keep trying man! Youre not working yourself, and youre telling others to leave, SO YOU CAN WIN!! MUAHAHA! :thumbup:


hey, I'm working. I was just typing up some paper work. and now I'm gonna run upstairs and do some talking for 60 seconds.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

this thread would be fun with -silvia-


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> this thread would be fun with -silvia-


Uhm, no, thats the reason it is gone... :loser:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

his batteries died or something


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

-silvia- was fun


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> can we say "genetic engineering"?


hey I took some genetic classed in school.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

we noobs wouldnt know


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Hes in my trunk with the dead babies, after I got done crying.

Lame attempt to summarize this thread.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, I cloned a human foot


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

no you didnt


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

my POOOORRRR email


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> well, I cloned a human foot


I clowned a chick


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> well, I cloned a human foot


Why would you clone your foot? I would clone a bigger wee wee or a third hand or something.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

isnt there some kind of treaty against human cloning?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Clone myself for spare parts


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

can you make me some extra eyes?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Fine, I'll jus clone a sheep


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> isnt there some kind of treaty against human cloning?


Isnt there some kind of treaty for SHUT THE HELL UP! We need subhuman slaves!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Why would you clone your foot? I would clone a bigger wee wee or a third hand or something.


wee wee? first you cry at a movie and then you say "wee wee". does your GF take your "wee wee" when you go out with the guys?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'll clone you some blue eyes, and a mustache.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Isnt there some kind of treaty for SHUT THE HELL UP! We need subhuman slaves!


you're awfully violent these days


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> wee wee? first you cry at a movie and then you say "wee wee". does your GF take your "wee wee" when you go out with the guys?


You dont have to rub it in! I dont even go out with the guys, lol, just kidding. I just didnt want to say COCK!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yes, mustache please


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

OH YES, PUT YOUR WEE WEE INSIDE ME, hehe


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I wanna clone some newer me's so I can insert my brain in them and live forever


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Who wants to drive my SE'L?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

rather my SE-R


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

refer to custom text


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> OH YES, PUT YOUR WEE WEE INSIDE ME, hehe


Whats funny? 10 year old girls dont know the "slang terms" yet


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> Whats funny? 10 year old girls dont know the "slang terms" yet


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

did you decide on your vanity plates?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I wanna clone some newer me's so I can insert my brain in them and live forever


 too bad they'd be just as ugly.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Whats funny? 10 year old girls dont know the "slang terms" yet


is your GF 10 years old or does she know about you 10 year old fetish?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> did you decide on your vanity plates?


Yup, I was at the DMV this morning. SE-L was taken so I ordered 99 SEL


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yeah, we dont need that


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Coco said:


> too bad they'd be just as ugly.


And just as stupid! HAH!

BURN!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

takes up to 90 days


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Coco said:


> too bad they'd be just as ugly.


dammit, pwn3d when I least expected it


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Yup, I was at the DMV this morning. SE-L was taken so I ordered 99 SEL


good choice


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

hahaha you said BURN. old school, foo! lol


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> is your GF 10 years old or does she know about you 10 year old fetish?



I dont want to say.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn, I'm getting hungry.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> damn, I'm getting hungry.


go eat and get me something too. I ain't moving for more than 60 seconds at a time.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> go eat and get me something too. I ain't moving for more than 60 seconds at a time.


Good thing I got Kellogs Pops by my side.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

me too
almost 11:00
lunch time


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I had a cheese bagel with jalepinjo (sp..wtf) cream cheese.

Radio, its almost 12 here in the durrrty souf of FL.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

jalapeno


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Good thing I got Kellogs Pops by my side.


all I got is coffee and that means more trips to the restroom


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm unstopable

damn that jalapenjo bagel sounds good


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I'm unstopable
> 
> damn that jalapenjo bagel sounds good


Twas aiight. I would have rather had a potato bagel and jialapenjio cream cheese.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

sure does
send me one


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yummy


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i cant wait to get some beer


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

jalapaño


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Slow sentra is gonna lose ground, cause hes been gone for more than 60 seconds.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

nah, I don't do spicy.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

email me a beer


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Victory seed, hahahaha! I have some victory seed I could give you. :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

spicy is the way to go


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I got an idea, let's all pay our instruments backwards.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Room for one more player?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

dammit I had to talk on da phone. and I can't whore and talk at the same time.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I want a sammach


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I think I like the red ones better than the green ones, although green is my favorite color, red just screams hot where as screen screams "I WANT TO BE RED, DAMMIT"!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you're still 3x our counts


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apache just posted that Marlon Brando died.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

sure


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

I wonder how big the coffin needs to be?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm gonna have a bagel w/ cream cheese and turkey


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

yall take a break and read the new thread I just posted


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

spicy just means my turds are gonna be too hot.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> I wonder how big the coffin needs to be?


And who are you to be posting here? 
:cheers: 

Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

did I mention I got no time to cook the bagel?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

he's a whore


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> did I mention I got no time to cook the bagel?


I sure hope it's frozen and gonna take you a while


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it's still gonna taste good


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

damn your car my be slow but you ain't caught that thread pretty fast didn't ya slow


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

You can sit on it or put it in your armpit and heat it that way. :thumbup:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> damn your car my be slow but you ain't caught that thread pretty fast didn't ya slow


I gotta make up for the car some how


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

this looks yummy


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> did I mention I got no time to cook the bagel?



How do you "cook" a bagel? Do you mean toast it? I ate mine un"toasted"


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> How do you "cook" a bagel? Do you mean toast it? I ate mine un"toasted"


yes, I mean TOAST it


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

ok now I'm really getting hungry. I wonder if one of the kids here is gonna make lunch. then I won't have to get up.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yes
stay gone


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> ok now I'm really getting hungry. I wonder if one of the kids here is gonna make lunch. then I won't have to get up.


AHAH! That is so wrong. Make them do it!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hell no microwae the bagel for 15 seconds then put cream cheese on it while it's still hot omg good good good


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

like herpes, I'm here forever :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh man, it's dry....


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

suck


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> oh man, it's dry....


but delicious


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

and I ain't talkin' about that herpes simplex one crap, I'm three all the way


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> like herpes, I'm here forever :thumbup:


Im like a true friend, Ill stay with you till the end. See you in hell MOFO!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

use the microwave and they don't dry out


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

well, slow pretty much has this bitch on lock
so Im going to lunch


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I don't believe I just compared myself to herpes


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

that's right, MAYO and Cream Cheese


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> and I ain't talkin' about that herpes simplex one crap, I'm three all the way


You sure do seem to know a lot about herpes, want to explain anything?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> well, slow pretty much has this bitch on lock
> so Im going to lunch


yeah, leave and watch any chance you have of winning slip even further away


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

EWWWWWWWWWWW< NM the mayo


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> You sure do seem to know a lot about herpes, want to explain anything?


nah, I guess I could have used diamonds instead of herpes


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I like mayo with my fries, not on a bagel.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Me so hungy.....
except that stuff about herpes....nasty


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> I like mayo with my fries, not on a bagel.


it's a bagel sammach


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Need to post before slow does!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

update 

slow_sentra322 115 
Psch91 94 
apachewoolf 80 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 46 
Radioaktiv 42 
Coco 28 
Jujutzin 3 
Bumpin 3 
Scott 2 
Ksilvia8 1 
blankgazex 1 
Not Banned 1 
vector03 1


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I think I need to clip my finger nails too. but that'll have to wait just like eating.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I ran out of normal bread


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

you guys have other names on here??????


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I ran out of normal bread


just you gotta stick with the weird bread then


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I think I need to clip my finger nails too. but that'll have to wait just like eating.


Clip your nails and eat them! That must save time somehow!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

FUCK, I got 64 emails


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Clip your nails and eat them! That must save time somehow!


good idea but I think I'll stick to a sammich later. just bread and meat to save time.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

w00t, *69*00


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Just eat the meat, dont eat the bread, thats just filler...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

can't wait for 7,000


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> good idea but I think I'll stick to a sammich later. just bread and meat to save time.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> can't wait for 7,000


ok I may be in the lead, but I'm no where near the whore you are


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Psch91 said:


>


w00t to that, too


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

You all just a bunch of loose whores :thumbup:


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> w00t to that, too


Hex yeah! Thats what you have to eat. I love quiznos subs!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

mouth watering.....must maintain control. must post whore more.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> ok I may be in the lead, but I'm no where near the whore you are


many arent


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> You all just a bunch of loose whores :thumbup:


I was about to caps lock yell at you, I thought you said loser whores, which is not true.
:loser:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> many arent


but I'll be a whore for a day


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you guys have no chance, I could do this in my sleep


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> you guys have no chance, I could do this in my sleep


then go to sleep and prove it


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> you guys have no chance, I could do this in my sleep


Slow has more than double your post count. sorry.



slow_sentra322 said:


> then go to sleep and prove it


HAHAH!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I've been sleeping all this time


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Slow has more than double your post count. sorry.


yeah but I'm gonna have to leave for like 40+ minutes soon. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> mouth watering.....must maintain control. must post whore more.



What dedication!!! Imagine crisp lettuce, juicy deli meats, soft cheese, all on a toasted bun!!!! MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM ....sounds good, don't it?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> Slow has more than double your post count. sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAH!


not for long, I give it an hour before I'm ahead


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Jujutzin said:


> What dedication!!! Imagine crisp lettuce, juicy deli meats, soft cheese, all on a toasted bun!!!! MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM ....sounds good, don't it?


I hate you


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I've been sleeping all this time


this looks good to sleep in


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

look @ me


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

you think all you'll need is an hour Justin. yup you must be dreamin'


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> this looks good to sleep in


fluffy :fluffy:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

we're looking and......


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> fluffy :fluffy:


Its calling your name, you better go...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

when I started, it was 1 and 88


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

rats, I need to take another leak


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> rats, I need to take another leak


Make sure its not one of those, gotta take a pee turning into taking a crap leaks.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> we're looking and......



Needs a hot gal, you know. Can't really sleep without bewbies to hold and caress.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn, I was hoping I could squeeze one off this morn. no time, now


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> damn, I was hoping I could squeeze one off this morn. no time, now


that's just 10 seconds right


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> damn, I was hoping I could squeeze one off this morn. no time, now


or is there?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

go for it. what could it hurt?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> that's just 10 seconds right


that was a quick piss


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> or is there?


There defenitely is, this thread wont leave.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm still crossing my legs here


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> go for it. what could it hurt?


I'm doing it as we speak, I got 3 hands and 3 legs


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I'm still crossing my legs here


As a proper lady, when you wear skirts you should always do that. But youre a whore, sooo, I dunno.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

WATER, WATER


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I'm doing it as we speak, I got 3 hands and 3 legs


freak, you should have been killed at birth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

warm waterfalls


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> that was a quick piss


He must of just pissed into the plant right next to him, or his coworkers coffee.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> warm waterfalls


uhm, hypnotic suggestion don't work on me


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you're in a canoe


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> WATER, WATER


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yup I now hate all of you guys :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> uhm, hypnotic suggestion don't work on me


I beg to differ


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> uhm, hypnotic suggestion don't work on me


Just wash your hands in warm water, that should curb the desire to piss.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I beg to differ


beg all you want. I ain't leavin'


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Psch91 said:


>


OMGROLFMAO


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yeah the waterfall and the toilet were just wrong, plain and simple :thumbdwn:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Psch91 said:


>


ttt


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> yeah the waterfall and the toilet were just wrong, plain and simple :thumbdwn:


I am a whore with a plan to kill and destroy!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

stop that dammit


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> ttt


bump...crap


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

fock it. I got 60 seconds.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Psch91 said:


>


AHHHHHHH


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

phone rang and I'm still here


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Psch91 said:


>


Roll Over Fucking Laughing


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

hey who knew I could whore and talk on the phone at the same time


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Roll Over Fucking Laughing


also known as ROFL


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Psch91 said:


>


Wonder what he's looking at?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> hey who knew I could whore and talk on the phone at the same time


b/c you're a liar


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I thought it was rotflmao


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Wonder what he's looking at?



Hes having one of those thoughts that pop in at that moment, hrm. 

Or not his small penis?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Wonder what he's looking at?


crack in the wall


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

ok a new 60 seconds to handle my bidness


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> Hes having one of those thoughts that pop in at that moment, hrm.
> 
> Or not his small penis?


he's embarassed to look at it


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I thought it was rotflmao


Rolling on the floor laughing my ass off 
Rolling on the floor laughing


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> ok a new 60 seconds to handle my bidness


will he make it?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> will he make it?


finish his "bid"ness? Is he using ebay too much or something?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> Rolling on the floor laughing my ass off
> Rolling on the floor laughing


shut up, you


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> shut up, you


Not until 9 am tomorrow morning!

Keep posting before he comes back, hurry up, so i can post, and you, etc, we cant double post!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

aahhh, what a great feeling


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> finish his "bid"ness? Is he using ebay too much or something?


do you realize it's jus us 3?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

you whores made 2 post a piece when I was gone


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> do you realize it's jus us 3?



Yup, I realize, we are da winnahs!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> do you realize it's jus us 3?


it's weird.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> do you realize it's jus us 3?





Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> it's weird.


You cant quote yourself


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> you whores made 2 post a piece when I was gone


hehe, I was waiting for him to reply


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

dammit I had to type r someone but I'm back


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> You cant quote yourself


why not...


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> dammit I had to type r someone but I'm back


Type r someone? What does that mean?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> dammit I had to type r someone but I'm back


ya, ok


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

type r = repost of something on the forum


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> why not...


Maybe its one of those things you can do , but are not allowed to.... kinda like fart in an elevator...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> Type r someone? What does that mean?


bj


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> ya, ok


really check the post james just made on brando


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> type r = repost of something on the forum


Oh, I thought you meant where you work. I know what type r means on a forum, but I thought you were using it in real life.



Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> why not...


It just seems wrong to me...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Maybe its one of those things you can do , but are not allowed to.... kinda like fart in an elevator...


tru


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> tru


Or also pick your nose at the dinner table and wipe it underneath


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> tru


You cant have sex with a coworker on your desk either, but george did it anyways.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

just let out an SBD just as you leave the elevator


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> It just seems wrong to me...


something wrong with you


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

some thing is wrong with all you whores. get to work


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> just let out an SBD just as you leave the elevator


duh


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> You cant have sex with a coworker on your desk either, but george did it anyways.


WHoa sounds like fun, a little messy afterwards , but then again fun :thumbup:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I think someone is catching up to me


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> just let out an SBD just as you leave the elevator



Educate me on an "SBD"?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> some thing is wrong with all you whores. get to work


you can win this one, I'm giving up at 7k


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Educate me on an "SBD"?


Silent but deadly


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> you can win this one, I'm giving up at 7k


I may be stupid but I'm not dumb


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> Educate me on an "SBD"?


silent but deadly


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

messy sex is the best sex


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I may be stupid but I'm not dumb


I think you're both


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> silent but deadly


I got it when he told me, im not slow, thanks!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

114 emails


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I think you're both


yeah....well...... you smell funny


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> messy sex is the best sex


true, you gotta have some lubrication... Last night I dreamt of a threesome... it was great!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I gotta get a snap of my email inbox


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> I got it when he told me, im not slow, thanks!


no I'm slow. stop trying to take my screen name


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

dizzam


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

hey Justin, is that your dog over in the neighbor's yard?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Yeah we were all in movie theater and I was gettin head and they were sharing it, two bewbies for each hand...it was awesome!! :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

back


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> no I'm slow. stop trying to take my screen name



Sorry!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Jujutzin said:


> Yeah we were all in movie theater and I was gettin head and they were sharing it, two bewbies for each hand...it was awesome!! :thumbup:


cool dream


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

don't refer to him by that name


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Those who know me have no use for my name......


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

My friend just had a three some, he said it was awesome. He is my god!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm justin too.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

my co-worker just screwed up my post whoring


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)




----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> my co-worker just screwed up my post whoring


Poor baby, I can give you some of mine, NO!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

wow, you have the email luv


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

haha


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Hrm, parents arent home, downloaded new porn, but ima whore...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> wow, you have the email luv


hope none have a virus, hehe


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

3somes rock. greatest sexual experience evar


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> wow, you have the email luv


Is there a limit to how much mail you can store?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

free post


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

need more whoring luv


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Is there a limit to how much mail you can store?


not on outlook


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> free post


Buy one get ten free!!!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> free post


Your posts have to make sense! Free post!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

um, no


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

and it's looking like I may not have to leave this desk all day


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

giggidy giggidy goo


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

<---needs to make shorter posts


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

whatever, no you dont. Keep them long


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yeah I'm working on it


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> <---needs to make shorter posts


Needs to stop posting all together.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

my stomach hurts


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

you need to shift_poo


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> whatever, no you dont. Keep them long


As long as what? A ten foot party sub??? mmmmmmmmm sub...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

popsicle


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> you need to shift_poo


READ MY SIG!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I mean poopsicle


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Jujutzin said:


> As long as what? A ten foot party sub??? mmmmmmmmm sub...


ok not hungry just wired on caffine


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

and you gotta piss agsain


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> and you gotta piss agsain


do not


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it jus runs right through you, that stuff


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> and you gotta piss agsain


You can always use a water bottle and say its warm applejuice


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> do not


I give it 10 min


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> it jus runs right through you, that stuff


LOL! Thats funny stuff right there.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

nah, I just need to pee faster


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> You can always use a water bottle and say its warm applejuice


sell it to the co-workers


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I give it 10 min


either that or his bladder will bust.... that would be cool!!! HAHAHAHA


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> sell it to the co-workers



Give it to the kids! They wont know...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

jus say it's fresh squeezed apple juice.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I have one co-worker here so if I did that I couldn't hide from him


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

reminds me of the mad TV skit where he fills an entire trash can


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 168
Psch91 129

Shizzit!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

nah the kids may try to get revenge later


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

his urine is pure coffee.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Piss all over his pants and keyboard, maybe some overspray on the monitor, all the while he's bleeding internally, crying and telling the paramedics that he needs to whore....HAHAHA


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I hate you guys I really really hate you guys...









slow_sentra322 170 
Psch91 130 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 114 
apachewoolf 83 
Radioaktiv 42 
Coco 28 
Jujutzin 24 
Bumpin 3 
Scott 2 
Ksilvia8 1 
blankgazex 1 
Not Banned 1 
vector03 1


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

just about


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I love madTV


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

whoring is a 24 hour job


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Lol


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> nah the kids may try to get revenge later


Youre scared of little kids? And you act tuff on these boards huh?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

has anyone else broken the rules?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> whoring is a 24 hour job


its not job... its a privilege...(wipes tear from eye)


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> whoring is a 24 hour job


they took mei JERB


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I think I've only seen about 4 episodes of Mad TV


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Coco said:


> has anyone else broken the rules?


Welcome back, and besides me, no.



Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> they took mei JERB


Best south park ever.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

we're professionals, we don't brweak the rules


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Youre scared of little kids? And you act tuff on these boards huh?


don't make me have to put the smack down on yer cryin' a$$


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

...cept for spelling errors...


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> we're professionals, we don't brweak the rules


You break the rules of writing proper english.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Unless it benefits us in some way


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> we're professionals, we don't brweak the rules


RULES!?!?!? 
I heard nothing about rules.....cept those at the beginning of the thread, of course!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

someone wanna post the numbers up?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

99 is breaking the rules of nature by not taking a restroom break


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> RULES!?!?!?
> I heard nothing about rules.....cept those at the beginning of the thread, of course!


You concern me, you just lied and then you said the truth...

slow_sentra322 174
Psch91 134
Ninety-Nine SE-L 120
apachewoolf 83
Radioaktiv 42
Coco 29
Jujutzin 26
Bumpin 3
Scott 2
vector03 2
Ksilvia8 1
blankgazex 1
Not Banned 1


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I know I'm around 115 now


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> 99 is breaking the rules of nature by not taking a restroom break


Man, he's gonna have trouble getting it up when he's older..


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

I gots some catchin up to do


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> 99 is breaking the rules of nature by not taking a restroom break


I don't drink coffee and I went when I woke up


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

lying is like a good cake, it's best with multiple layers


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Man, he's gonna have trouble getting it up when he's older..


You mean, he wont get it up at all, hes already having trouble.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

someone post some numbers....


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I don't drink coffee and I went when I woke up


You wet the bed?!?!?!?!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I don't drink coffee and I went when I woke up


go again dammit


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Just get a cathader(sp?)


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

ok, looks like i can get back into the game.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> You mean, he wont get it up at all, hes already having trouble.


yup


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Coco said:


> ok, looks like i can get back into the game.


get in yes, win no


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> go again dammit


never!!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> never!!!!


fine it's your bladder to ruin


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> get in yes, win no


 i can't catch up to you, you damn whore.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> get in yes, win no


I shall win


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> get in yes, win no


And he has the right to talk.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Coco said:


> i can't catch up to you, you damn whore.


that mr. damn whore to you


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I shall win


at your pace, you're right.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> fine it's your bladder to ruin


I said I don't drink coffee


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

99 will slip


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Let just send a DoS to his IP


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> fine it's your bladder to ruin


What bladder... its probably the size of a volleyball by now, I bet he's had to unbutton his pants to relieve pressure..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

numbers:

slow_sentra322 178 
Psch91 136 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 126 
apachewoolf 83 
Radioaktiv 42 
Coco 31 
Jujutzin 28 
vector03 4 
Bumpin 3 
Scott 2 
Ksilvia8 1 
blankgazex 1 
Not Banned 1


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I said I don't drink coffee


you have to drink something today


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

anybody take a lunch break yet?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Slow Sentra tomorrow when he wins this whoring thread.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I got water.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

not me, just piss breaks


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Coco said:


> anybody take a lunch break yet?


I had a bagel sammach


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I got water.


Im drinking Natual Spring water myself from sams.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Not yet....gonna get a chicken sandwich and play some Golden Tee


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> not me, just piss breaks


lots of em


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Coco said:


> anybody take a lunch break yet?


Not yet, in about two hours.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

vector03 said:


> Not yet....gonna get a chicken sandwich and play some Golden Tee


turkey for me


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I don't care what I look like as long as I'm shown to be a true whore


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> lots of em



Good for 2 posts for each of us when he does piss. Its been proven.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Not yet, in about two hours.


u in pacific time?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yup and that's why I hate you dweebs


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

since i'm not gonna win, i'll take a 2 hour lunch break today. it's friday anyway...i'll "live a little".


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Yeah he is


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> u in pacific time?


Yup.... its only ten here..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> Good for 2 posts for each of us when he does piss. Its been proven.


my bladder is always on schedule


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Have a couple drinks :cheers:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

1pm here so I'll get food soon


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

:showpics:


Jujutzin said:


> Yup.... its only ten here..


sux 4 u. I'm in the future


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> my bladder is always on schedule


I hope you get diahhrae


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Trying to read an article on Dyno's @ the same time as doing this


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Does anyone know if Hal is going to put up any Spankfest any time soon? I miss it.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

No!!!! Don't Count That!!!!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> :showpics:
> sux 4 u. I'm in the future


Yup, me too, 1:01 here, but im gonna go for a little, got some stuff to take care off, and im not winning...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

hey I made post #666 is that a bad thing?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

101 here.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

just hit 1:02pm here


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> :showpics:
> sux 4 u. I'm in the future



In the future? can you tell me California's winning lottery numbers?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> hey I made post #666 is that a bad thing?


Yes it is, you are teh DEVIL!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

1:02:49


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

I believe I saw you post a ".".

*BAN*
or at least disqualify


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Yes it is, you are teh DEVIL!


sweet, I've always wanted horns


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> In the future? can you tell me California's winning lottery numbers?


1-2-3-4-5-6, jus like on ATHF


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

hey that's my atm pin


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

vector03 said:


> I believe I saw you post a ".".
> 
> *BAN*
> or at least disqualify


NOOOOOOO. IT WAS AN ACCIDENT!!!!! Don't count it


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Yes it is, you are teh DEVIL!


I bet he's wearing a red cape as we whore...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Jujutzin said:


> I bet he's wearing a red cape as we whore...


nah just red boxers, I don't wanna be too obvious


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> .


 wtf kind of post is this? looks like someone just broke this rule:

Each post must be a complete (and original) thought.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sup R man


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

We'll have to leave that decision up to the Post Whore General


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> hey that's my atm pin


Whoa mine too, only in reverse!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Coco said:


> wtf kind of post is this? looks like someone just broke this rule:
> 
> Each post must be a complete (and original) thought.


I tried to erase it.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm gonna need someone to stand in and whore for me


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> NOOOOOOO. IT WAS AN ACCIDENT!!!!! Don't count it


 These "accidents" that people keep talking aboot are :bs:


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Hes done with, he lost.

PS edit the post, DUH! (We all still know though)


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

drop it, I wanna stay in the game


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

3 people disqualified so far.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

99 please don't start to beg, 'cause then it just get pathetic


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm almost at 7000


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i declare slow the winner
now he can recieve the prize of one week banination


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

ban till monday just to drive 'em nuts!!!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Coco said:


> 3 people disqualified so far.


Well this race is going to be long and hard....
hmmmmm....
long and hard......


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

3?? who are these 3?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

FU, I'm still doin this. someone delete that '.' post.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> 3?? who are these 3?


 apache, psch, and ninety-nine.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> i declare slow the winner
> now he can recieve the prize of one week banination


stfu  it ain't over til it's over


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I'm almost at 7000


Dats a whole lot of whoring!!


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Throttle back.....tis a jest @ your expense :cheers:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> FU, I'm still doin this. someone delete that '.' post.


I'll jus ban slow_sentra


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I'll jus ban slow_sentra


damn dude, you are one cold cruel bastid


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Coco said:


> apache, psch, and ninety-nine.


NO, I'm still fucking in this


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> damn dude, you are one cold cruel bastid


Yeah he is damn, this is your life were talking about.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

and this makes 7,000 posts


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> NO, I'm still fucking in this


I would take this opportunity to mock you, but I'm not sure if you can ban me


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

so aprehensive


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> NO, I'm still fucking in this


No MOM!!! I'm gonna finish this!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> Yeah he is damn, this is your life were talking about.


I still win no matter what, no one will catch me, ever


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

too much coffee is not a good thing. it also makes ya crap :thumbdwn:


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Mod do this not because they can... but because they love us and wish to see us grow in maturity and understanding, mods want to.......

NAHHH!! They do it because they can..!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

vector03 said:


> No MOM!!! I'm gonna finish this!!!


damn right. cept I got sideburns and a gotee.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> damn right. cept I got sideburns and a gotee.


stfu ya hippy. get a haircut. and a job


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> too much coffee is not a good thing. it also makes ya crap :thumbdwn:


Kinda looks like coffee ground, don't it?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Mod do this not because they can... but because they love us and wish to see us grow in maturity and understanding, mods want to.......
> 
> NAHHH!! They do it because they can..!


adam does it because he can, Lew does it out of love


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> damn right. cept I got sideburns and a gotee.


LOL! You admit you look like that.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

well 99, you were so close to catching me too


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> stfu ya hippy. get a haircut. and a job


IT'S J-E-R-B!!!!!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> stfu ya hippy. get a haircut. and a job


Yeah you tree hugger!! Git a jerb!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> IT'S J-E-R-B!!!!!


you say jerb, I say job. you say I win, I say I win


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> well 99, you were so close to catching me too


and I still will, disqualified or not.

NO ONE BAN ME. I AM GONNA KICK HIS ASS WHETHER I WIN THE COOKIE OR NOT.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Man I have to pick up the mail, I'll be back, stop posting for about 45 mins, okay?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> you say jerb, I say job. you say I win, I say I win


it's not the prize, it's honor


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

damn stubborn hippie. let go of that tree aka this game


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Man I have to pick up the mail, I'll be back, stop posting for about 45 mins, okay?


big 10-4


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Happy now?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Jujutzin said:


> Man I have to pick up the mail, I'll be back, stop posting for about 45 mins, okay?


I think someone else needs to take a break


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> damn stubborn hippie. let go of that tree aka this game


I'm not a hippie, I'm Itialian


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> big 10-4


I mean it.... oh well... at least I can try to get into the top ten.. I will be back!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I'm not a hippie, I'm Itialian


are the two not compatible?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

vector03 said:


> Happy now?


make my hair darker and my glasses smaller.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

going to lunsh.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> are the two not compatible?


well, I guess you could splice our DNA


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

dammit, I about fell outta my chair laughin' at that pic


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Coco said:


> going to lunsh.


pick me up a burger.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> make my hair darker and my glasses smaller.


Well you wouldn't look retartd with smaller glasses would you now?

"Does ANYBODY understand what I'm tryin to do here?!?!?! ANYBODY!?!?!"


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

knees


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> make my hair darker and my glasses smaller.


oh and my hairline isn't that far back


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

vector03 said:


> Well you wouldn't look retartd with smaller glasses would you now?
> 
> "Does ANYBODY understand what I'm tryin to do here?!?!?! ANYBODY!?!?!"


I have found that feigning ignorance is always best


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

vector03 said:


> Well you wouldn't look retartd with smaller glasses would you now?
> 
> "Does ANYBODY understand what I'm tryin to do here?!?!?! ANYBODY!?!?!"


not a clue.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Whore my way to the top of coarse :thumbup:

PS: get some lunch you lazy eyed sloth wanna be!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> not a clue.


speaking of clueless, has anybody seen that movie?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

bees


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

new numbers:
slow_sentra322 206 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 162 
Psch91 144 
apachewoolf 83 
Radioaktiv 45 
Jujutzin 42 
Coco 39 
vector03 16 
Bumpin 3 
Scott 2 
Ksilvia8 1 
blankgazex 1 
Not Banned 1


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

sneeze


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

hey I bet someone else just got disqualified


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> speaking of clueless, has anybody seen that movie?


just you.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

please


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> sneeze


ya, radio isn't giving complete thoughts.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

keys


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> just you.


ha ha frickin' ha. and Radio, did you read the rule to the game?


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Never did before....why start now


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> please


quit begging and suck


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

im rapping bishes

breeze


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

vector03 said:


> Never did before....why start now


well one can always hope, can't one?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I can't blieve this is the only thing I have to do today


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

squeeze


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Not while him and 99 are sharing a bunk at the "Group Home"


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I can't blieve this is the only thing I have to do today


I can't believe yer still doing it even though you can't win


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm up to 194 emails


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

tease


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I can't believe yer still doing it even though you can't win


someone's gotta put you in your place


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

freeze


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

He knows his place....Hollywood Blvd. right?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> tease


shut up already


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> tease


uhm, really dude. that rap sucks and you can't rhyme. your post were too short, so some bish is gonna drop a dime.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> shut up already


is this not the whore thread?
c'mon lighten up


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Psch91 said:


>


ttt


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> someone's gotta put you in your place


I know which corner I work. you just need to take no for an answer when you pull up to my corner.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I know which corner I work. you just need to take no for an answer when you pull up to my corner.


LAME!!!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yeah the ttt was all good, but I gots nothing left to get rid of.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Yeah I easily rejected 4 responses in my head that were better then that :lame:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

rapping is complete thoughts


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think I'm randomly gonna post this.


>


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

vector03 said:


> Yeah I easily rejected 4 responses in my head that were better then that :lame:


hey I'm going for quanity not quality


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm slowly catching up 

slow_sentra322 214 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 173 
Psch91 144 
apachewoolf 83 
Radioaktiv 55 
Jujutzin 42 
Coco 39 
vector03 21 
Bumpin 3 
Scott 2 
Ksilvia8 1 
blankgazex 1 
Not Banned 1


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> hey I'm going for quanity not quality


Definitely work on the quality :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> hey I'm going for quanity not quality


that's what this is al about


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

isn't it enough that you have a faster car than I do?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

vector03 said:


> Definitely work on the quality :thumbup:


oh, I am so great. Justin is so great


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I'm slowly catching up
> 
> slow_sentra322 214
> Ninety-Nine SE-L 173
> ...



What do you think you're doing? Are you trying to qualify for next weeks round? Jockying for a better starting position next Friday?? heheheh


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm great


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

quality is sex with a 10
quanity is sex with 5 2's


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

vector03 said:


> What do you think you're doing? Are you trying to qualify for next weeks round? Jockying for a better starting position next Friday?? heheheh


I'm getting an early start, and I'm still trying to beat slow_sentra even if I can't win the prize


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I'm great



I'm just SO Jealous


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> quality is sex with a 10
> quanity is sex with 5 2's


I always wondered about that


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i like 10s


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I'm great


yeah yer great. at what the world will never know


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

do 2 7's beat 1 10?


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I'm getting an early start, and I'm still trying to beat slow_sentra even if I can't win the prize



Sure you want that prize?

http://www.nissanforums.com/showpost.php?p=595675&postcount=1


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you guys are taking this a little serious


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> yeah yer great. at what the world will never know


and then some


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Lunch time.....see you bishes in a few


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

vector03 said:


> Sure you want that prize?
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showpost.php?p=595675&postcount=1


hehe, I remember that


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> do 2 7's beat 1 10?


of course. that good quanity and not bad quality. every thing is a mathmatic equasion.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> of course. that good quanity and not bad quality. every thing is a mathmatic equasion.


I was wondering where you went.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

phone call. and I forgot all about the possible one week banning as a prize


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

vector03 said:


> Lunch time.....see you bishes in a few


good, asta la vista


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> good, asta la vista


you left out the baby. that line is nothing without the baby


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> phone call. and I forgot all about the possible one week banning as a prize


oh, now you're chickening out?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yes
chicken out
do it


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> you left out the baby. that line is nothing without the baby


kick the baby


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> oh, now you're chickening out?


uhm, no....I think. I want to keep my record of not being banned :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> uhm, no....I think. I want to keep my record of not being banned :thumbup:


where is everyone?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> where is everyone?


that's a very good question. I think the others may actually be doing some work.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

im here
for 20 more minute
then im off


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

my posts are all lame


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> uhm, no....I think. I want to keep my record of not being banned :thumbup:


oh, virgin to banning ^^^


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yes
DQ'd


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

like manson, I am here for life. :thumbup: even death if I can haunt NF.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> my posts are all lame


double post.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

just like you =)


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you see, we are the same


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> like manson, I am here for life. :thumbup: even death if I can haunt NF.


ur boring.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

ok, now Im leaving
wont come in here anymore


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm also a virgin to being anally violated but I don't wanna change that either.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> just like you =)


at least I tried to clean up my mess


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i could care less, really


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

u are teh lame


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

im just bored and getting paid to troll


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> at least I tried to clean up my mess


and such a good effort it was. too bad someone narc'ed on ya. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, I quit. I got better things to do.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

this thread has become quite a dick fest


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

L8r


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

99 you are a worthy whore. :thumbup: keep whorin' elsewhere brothah


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> 99 you are a worthy whore. :thumbup: keep whorin' elsewhere brothah


BTW, I'm not worried about you beating me. you need my posts so you don't dbl post


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

very true, but it also gives me a chance to eat. and I may clean my IAC valve.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ic


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

it also is giving me a chance to do some work. I can't really loaf around all day.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> it also is giving me a chance to do some work. I can't really loaf around all day.


yup


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

loaf


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

uh thanks a lot... i just woke up. cuz i was banned for who knows how long !


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> uh thanks a lot... i just woke up. cuz i was banned for who knows how long !


sux 4 u


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

we got some 12 hour bans I think
I was included too


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

haha


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

no way in hell am i gonna win this one


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yeah I read the stuff about the random banning. I think Adam said he was outta practice. He's gotta keep the skills sharp.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> yeah I read the stuff about the random banning. I think Adam said he was outta practice. He's gotta keep the skills sharp.


adam is teh banninator


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea of course cuz it takes skills to clikc on ur name and move the drop down arrow to ban


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> yea of course cuz it takes skills to clikc on ur name and move the drop down arrow to ban


hehe


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

man i just slept half the day away i just missed 7 hours of whoring... does this thing stop at 6 tomrw?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm still tired


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

got some yard work to be done in a bit.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> man i just slept half the day away i just missed 7 hours of whoring... does this thing stop at 6 tomrw?


I think it ends at 9am tomorrow. But hey you can still win 'cause it's looking like I may be busy later.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

bah slow sentra owns this thing...  i guess i'll help 99 se-l =]


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 230 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 202 
Psch91 144 
apachewoolf 83 
Radioaktiv 69 
Jujutzin 42 
Coco 39 
vector03 26 
drift240sxdrag 4 
Bumpin 3 
Scott 2 
Ksilvia8 1 
blankgazex 1 
Not Banned 1


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

cut down some trees the other day, kinda left em where they fell.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, I'm outta here. I'll see you guys later


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i can't win this, you can't post back to back


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

now i gotta go de-limb them and make fire wood.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> ok, I'm outta here. I'll see you guys later


later guy. I'll post in your honor. Well, not really, I'll just post to be a whore.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i gotta take a dump, no worries. i'll be back :thumbup:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

sweet, I can finally take a break and get some food. :thumbup:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

im bored, and its hot outside, so i figure ill at least get my name on this.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> so i figure ill at least get my name on this.


And thats all your gonna have, your name. Just shame and no glory.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm hungry. and i don't think i can win this. so imma drop out.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Psch91 said:


> And thats all your gonna have, your name. Just shame and no glory.



shame about what? not having a life? pfft. try again


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i'm hungry. and i don't think i can win this. so imma drop out.


Good choice. I am deciding wether to eat, but am not concerned about winning, just if im hungry enough to get up and make me something to eat.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i'm hungry. and i don't think i can win this. so imma drop out.


you said that a few posts ago...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> And thats all your gonna have, your name. Just shame and no glory.


and look who comes limping back. I thought you GF told you what's what and forbid you from using the forum.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Hrm, its going pretty slow. Hopefully itll pick up.



slow_sentra322 said:


> and look who comes limping back. I thought you GF told you what's what and forbid you from using the forum.


Hush, you!


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....now thats whipped...... 



im bored.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

later this afternoon it should gain some speed. that is when the true whores show up.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm not a whore....


*post enthusiast*


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

racecar spelled backwords is racecar.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> later this afternoon it should gain some speed. that is when the true whores show up.


You are the true whore ::bows down::

Dammit, if you guys dont post, I cant post!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i'm not a whore....
> 
> 
> *post enthusiast*


 hahahahaha thats what im talking about. not yet enough to be a post whore, but too little to be anything else.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> You are the true whore ::bows down::


I have yet to whore where others before me have whored. I am but a n00b whorin' amongst OG's.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Dammit I knew you guys wouldn't for me!! :loser: SO what I'd miss?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

........this spelled backwords is the same spelled forwards....


A Man A Plan A Canal Panama


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Flying V said:


> hahahahaha thats what im talking about. not yet enough to be a post whore, but too little to be anything else.


Nice of you to join this little game.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Jujutzin said:


> Dammit I knew you guys wouldn't for me!! :loser: SO what I'd miss?


you missed some quality whorin' time. and it was all good.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

So have you whores tired of whoring? I see some have left or on break.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

looks like we have more people now


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Psch91 said:


> Nice of you to join this little game.


 thanks! im a little late, had to clean up after last night.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> ........this spelled backwords is the same spelled forwards....
> 
> 
> A Man A Plan A Canal Panama


Oh hex naw!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

nea, I still give up, I was pretty high up there, but I'm sick of this


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Flying V said:


> thanks! im a little late, had to clean up after last night.


yeah, but we don't wanna hear about your filthy sex life.











or do we?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Dammit Slow, are you going to let us at least catch up to half the number you have?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Flying V said:


> hahahahaha thats what im talking about. not yet enough to be a post whore, but too little to be anything else.


 yea i'm only number 5 on the top list of posters


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> yeah, but we don't wanna hear about your filthy sex life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I DO I DO. I do?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I got alot of mother fucken work to do today, so I dont have much time to whore. See later hopefully I get done before the day is over.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> yeah, but we don't wanna hear about your filthy sex life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(Ears perk up) Did I hear sex? (sniffs around) Yeah, I heard sex!!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Bumpin said:


> I got alot of mother fucken work to do today, so I dont have much time to whore. See later hopefully I get done before the day is over.


Dont even worry. 

slow_sentra322 238
Ninety-Nine SE-L 206
Psch91 151
apachewoolf 83
Radioaktiv 69
Jujutzin 45
Coco 39
vector03 26
drift240sxdrag 10
Slayer2003 9
Bumpin 4
Scott 2
Flying V 2
Ksilvia8 1
blankgazex 1
Not Banned 1

PS Jujutzin, you totally messed up quoting that.... newb


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

hopefully. till then, i'll take over for you.. lol


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yeah this break in the high speed whorin' is letting me get some stuff done.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

man, i've missed soo much in the last like 15 hours


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Damn even if I had time I dont think I could whore that much.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> yeah this break in the high speed whorin' is letting me get some stuff done.











Excellent...


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> yeah this break in the high speed whorin' is letting me get some stuff done.



Why you gettin tired? Don't slow down just because you're way ahead! Go out with an obscenely large amount of posts!! :thumbup:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

you can quit if you want, I'll be here....


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Should I eat the burger from yesterday or the spaghetti from 2 days ago?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Should I eat the burger from yesterday or the spaghetti from 2 days ago?


Why not put the spaghetti in the burger and eat them both?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Why not put the spaghetti in the burger and eat them both?


Uhm, im not disgusting. 

Im just kidding, its a good idea, but thats just too much food for only being a little hungry.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

did you know sandwitch spelled backwards is hctiwdnas


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i think imma go watch bourne identity again. gotta get ready for bourne supremacy! :thumbup:


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Uhm, im not disgusting.
> 
> Im just kidding, its a good idea, but thats just too much food for only being a little hungry.


Oh well, tomorrow you can eat three day old spaghetti then...


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

hah. Formula 51 is a way better movie. Gotta love sammy L.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wo0t my chance to get DQed


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i think imma go watch bourne identity again. gotta get ready for bourne supremacy! :thumbup:


it was a good movie (bourne identity) alot better than I thought it was going to be. I really couldn't imagine Mat Damon in an action movie before I saw it.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

damn it!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

let me DQ myself plz....


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Flying V said:


> did you know sandwitch spelled backwards is hctiwdnas


What the hell is a sandwitch? Is that like a Sandwhich?

PS im eating the hamburger.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Flying V said:


> hah. Formula 51 is a way better movie. Gotta love sammy L.


good movie too. I loved the fact that the "wonder" drug did not exist.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> wo0t my chance to get DQed



Gonna get a blizzard or food like the flamethrower burger?
mmmmmmmm...
Flamethrower...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

and the deed was done.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> and the deed was done.


Yup, youre done.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> What the hell is a sandwitch? Is that like a Sandwhich?
> 
> PS im eating the hamburger.



Yay!!! do you know how they make hamburger?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> and the deed was done.


and the deed was well done. but did you ever recover your thread?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Whoa I woke up too late for this thread... You people either live on the east coast or like to go fishing!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Yay!!! do you know how they make hamburger?


No, but I have a feeling youre gonna tell me


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Lets just say they have to add food coloring to make it that pink color when you buy it.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

sucks for us central people 

hey did scott change the post time to 15 seconds for today only? or is it like this for good?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Why wouldn't it just be a cooked rat turned inside out??


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Jujutzin said:


> Lets just say they have to add food coloring to make it that pink color when you buy it.


hey I've seen a butcher make ground beef and i saw now food coloring. that and the ground beef I get is more red than pink.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Lets just say they have to add food coloring to make it that pink color when you buy it.


Ok? What color is it before? They add food coloring to my cola, and thats fine....


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> Ok? What color is it before? They add food coloring to my cola, and thats fine....


 MMmm.... crystal pepsi. The product before the color


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

food coloring is a wonder spice. I'm partial to blue3 and red5.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> sucks for us central people
> 
> hey did scott change the post time to 15 seconds for today only? or is it like this for good?


 anyone?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> food coloring is a wonder spice. I'm partial to blue3 and red5.


 Yellow 5 is good for de balls... VIVA mountain DEW!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> food coloring is a wonder spice. I'm partial to blue3 and red5.


Dammit, leave! heh, welcome again and again.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Ok? What color is it before? They add food coloring to my cola, and thats fine....



In the video I saw, it was greyish brown and they put it in a big vat and added food coloring. But I think they only do that if it's mass produced or something.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> anyone?



I would assume so yes... its definently not a minute anymore


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> anyone?


I thought the time to repost did seem short, but I wasn't paying that much attention to it. I've always hated getting pwn3d by the 60 second rule.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> sucks for us central people
> 
> hey did scott change the post time to 15 seconds for today only? or is it like this for good?


 stop ignoring me!!!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> In the video I saw, it was greyish brown and they put it in a big vat and added food coloring. But I think they only do that if it's mass produced or something.


Ok? I thought you were gonna try and turn me away from meat, you didnt say anything in the like. I eat horse sausage and steak, I sure dont care about food coloring in my burger.... 
:loser:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

this one time when i was taking a crap while on NF on my laptop, people were talking about food coloring as a spice.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

thank you kind sirs.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I did leave for like a whole 3 minutes. Then I came back because I got lonely.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I thought the time to repost did seem short, but I wasn't paying that much attention to it. I've always hated getting pwn3d by the 60 second rule.


I agree, especially in the say something about the person above you thread.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I thought the time to repost did seem short, but I wasn't paying that much attention to it. I've always hated getting pwn3d by the 60 second rule.



It's a daily occurence for some of us...  stupid 60second rule. I think its only come in handy twice to keep me from accidently double posting. So I guess its done its job.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Flying V said:


> this one time when i was taking a crap while on NF on my laptop, people were talking about food coloring as a spice.


And I was whacking off while thinking about flying V taking a poo while talking on NF on his laptop.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> And I was whacking off while thinking about flying V taking a poo while talking on NF on his laptop.



WWJD


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> And I was whacking off while thinking about flying V ....


beware the paraphrase because it can make you even gheyer than you already are.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Flying V said:


> this one time when i was taking a crap while on NF on my laptop, people were talking about food coloring as a spice.


One time I bought this cheap cereal and when I went to take a dump, my poo came out all multi colored. It looked like they were tie dye or something.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> beware the paraphrase because it can make you even gheyer than you already are.


What about those 10 year old girls that I hang out with? They wont like me anymore? Im gonna cry.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

dude thats sick, do you got some kind of poo fetish or something.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

crap I just forgot I gots food on the stove. if it burnt due to whorin' I'll be pissed.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

ahhhh 5 lbs lighter.. * flush*


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Flying V said:


> dude thats sick, do you got some kind of poo fetish or something.


Yeah, I like talking about farts and poop all the time. EVen my family complains about it.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> crap I just forgot I gots food on the stove. if it burnt due to whorin' I'll be pissed.


LOL! "Local man dies due to fire accident. He was believe to be "wh0ring it up" in a nissan forum, according to police records."


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Flying V said:


> ahhhh 5 lbs lighter.. * flush*


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

hahaha


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> LOL! "Local man dies due to fire accident. He was believe to be "wh0ring it up" in a nissan forum, according to police records."


I also forgot how hard it is to burn noodles :thumbup:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

yeah I think I'm going to just post pictures from here on out. NF is really cutting into the time that I should be working on my 'puter hahahahha. Oh well


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i'll post paint drawrings


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> yeah I think I'm going to just post pictures from here on out. NF is really cutting into the time that I should be working on my 'puter hahahahha. Oh well


Cant tear yourself away can you. CAN YOU!!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Psch91 said:


>



Looks like hardened fudge thats starting to dry up.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

to be a true whore you must learn to combine work and whorin'. (damn, I am so not working)


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Looks like hardened fudge thats starting to dry up.


Nah, thats poop.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> to be a true whore you must learn to combine work and whorin'. (damn, I am so not working)



I'm at work also, but since its slow I'm whoring. I better do some stuff later though..


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Nah, thats poop.


no poop is the act and poo is the substance.
poop = verb
poo = noun


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

BAM. KICK IT UP A NOTCH


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> no poop is the act and poo is the substance.
> poop = verb
> poo = noun


Bleh!

Pooping is the act!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

true. i believe we need a poop off to solve this


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

what you talkin bout willis


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Bleh!
> 
> Pooping is the act!



So past tense ooped
Present : pooping or pooing?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Bleh!
> 
> Pooping is the act!


hey I had an arguement for 5 years with a buddy of mine about the past tense of shit. He refused to believe that shat was a word. Low and behold, I found shat in the dictionary as the past tense of shit.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

do ya'll remember the "Draw FCS" thread a long ass time ago


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> hey I had an arguement for 5 years with a buddy of mine about the past tense of shit. He refused to believe that shat was a word. Low and behold, I found shat in the dictionary as the past tense of shit.



congrats einstein!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Flying V said:


> true. i believe we need a poop off to solve this



Ok so what would be the rules of this engagement? Are there weight classifications or a free for all?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

pretty much a free for all. do as you please. Just no floaters.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Flying V said:


> do ya'll remember the "Draw FCS" thread a long ass time ago



Of course I do!!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Damn, I wish I would have seen this thread earlier.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Flying V said:


> do ya'll remember the "Draw FCS" thread a long ass time ago


holy horrible drawing, batman. not that I can do better though.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Flying V said:


> pretty much a free for all. do as you please. Just no floaters.



Great!! Where do ship our samples!!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

thats in paint biAtch. i've got MaD TyTe pAiNt sKiLlZ yO!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

2 hour lunch is up. I'm back, hos.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Great!! Where do ship our samples!!


He'll pick them up










edit::// time to poop


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

floater suck. I hate having to flush more than once.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> Damn, I wish I would have seen this thread earlier.



Better late than never! Join in the fun! :thumbup:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

or they kind that re-surface after a brisk flushing. you come back in the bathroom and it smells like satan's ass hole, and then you are surprised to see your shit floating in the water cuz no one else has been there that day. yeah, great feeling

Edit: 1,600 posts bitches


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Jujutzin said:


> Better late than never! Join in the fun! :thumbup:


it's all fun and games until someone loses an eye.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Jujutzin said:


> Better late than never! Join in the fun! :thumbup:


Yeah I guess thats true, so I think I will join the fun.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

somebody tell my something to draw with my MaD TyTe pAiNt sKiLlZ yO!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

tonight is really when im going to make my comeback!!!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Flying V said:


> or they kind that re-surface after a brisk flushing. you come back in the bathroom and it smells like satan's ass hole, and then you are surprised to see your shit floating in the water cuz no one else has been there that day. yeah, great feeling



HAHAHAHA!!!
I get those a lot. SOmetimes when you dump a big one and you feel like your colon is about to snap like an o-ring, when you are done you look for it and find nothing or a little pellet. That mystifies the hell out of me!!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Flying V said:


> somebody tell my something to draw with my MaD TyTe pAiNt sKiLlZ yO!


Draw poo but with costumes on, like mr Hankie, but with different outfits!!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Flying V said:


> somebody tell my something to draw with my MaD TyTe pAiNt sKiLlZ yO!


hmmm...how about you driving your car, that should be amusing


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> hmmm...how about you driving your car, that should be amusing


 No way.. its a B15. Nothing amusing about that


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

OK, I'm getting kind of bored. I may have to actually pay attention to what's being said in here.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Jujutzin gets the *BAN* for back to back post!!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> OK, I'm getting kind of bored. I may have to actually pay attention to what's being said in here.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Alright I'm 3 Ice Picks deep now so who wants to post whore!!!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> Jujutzin gets the *BAN* for back to back post!!!



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

vector03 said:


> Alright I'm 3 Ice Picks deep now so who wants to post whore!!!


Ok, I came in a little late so maybe thats why I have no idea what your talking about but what do you mean 2 Ice Picks deep???


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Woo Hooo... I am now #2 on the big list of post whores. The top 10 list


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Jujutzin said:


> Draw poo but with costumes on, like mr Hankie, but with different outfits!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> Jujutzin gets the *BAN* for back to back post!!!


ouch, pwn3d by the rules. well he wasn't the first and probably won't be the last.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

3 Ice Picks Deep = I had 3 Vodka and Ice Tea's @ Lunch :thumbup:


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> ouch, pwn3d by the rules. well he wasn't the first and probably won't be the last.


Yeah im sure I will do it sometime tonight when there are less people on.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> Woo Hooo... I am now #2 on the big list of post whores. The top 10 list



Can someone post the numbers?
Just want to see how far behind I am.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Flying V said:


>


ROFL!!!

<Applause> You're a gentlemen and a scolar </Applause>


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> ouch, pwn3d by the rules. well he wasn't the first and probably won't be the last.


 Yeah it happened to me last time this type of thread happened


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

vector03 said:


> 3 Ice Picks Deep = I had 3 Vodka and Ice Tea's @ Lunch :thumbup:


Ahhhhh...sounds like a great lunch :cheers:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

time to get more whorin' done. I need to stop all of this work that I am doing.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

God I love my job on Fridays. Show up, do 10 minutes of work, go to lunch and get drunk.

<Tearing Up> "My Country 'Tis of Thee" </Tearing Up>


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Jujutzin said:


> Can someone post the numbers?
> Just want to see how far behind I am.


check the first page for the post count link that was in Adams first post


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Things I've learned about war from video games: If you find yourself mortally wounded by an enemy sniper, be sure to let him know that he is a ******.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Flying V said:


> Things I've learned about war from video games: If you find yourself mortally wounded by an enemy sniper, be sure to let him know that he is a ******.


and that it was a lucking shot :thumbup:


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

slow_sentra322 258 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 206 
Psch91 168 
apachewoolf 83 
Radioaktiv 69 
Jujutzin 66 
Coco 40 
vector03 30 
Flying V 21 
drift240sxdrag 19 
OPIUM 17 
BoxBroSG 10 
Slayer2003 9 
Bumpin 5 
Scott 2 
blankgazex 1 
Ksilvia8 1 
Not Banned 1


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Damn, time for lunch!!
See ya whores! !! :thumbup:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Flying V said:


> Things I've learned about war from video games: If you find yourself mortally wounded by an enemy sniper, be sure to let him know that he is a ******.


thing I've learn about playing Halo: throw a grenade just before you die.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

damn, Marlon Brando died...that sucks, not that we didnt all see it comming


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> damn, Marlon Brando died...that sucks, not that we didnt all see it comming


What are you kidding me???? That guy died 30 years ago, but nobody told him


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> damn, Marlon Brando died...that sucks, not that we didnt all see it comming












FINALLY!


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Flying V said:


>


Damn I got the shaft.....mine didn't come with the big ass spike on the front!!!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

vector03 said:


> What are you kidding me???? That guy died 30 years ago, but nobody told him


 ROFL. i bet he'd be rolling over in his grave if he heard that lol


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

vector03 said:


> slow_sentra322 258
> Ninety-Nine SE-L 206
> Psch91 168
> apachewoolf 83
> ...




allright, I only have 247 post to go before i catch up


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

you know you're getting old when your hollywood icon start dying.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

vector03 said:


> What are you kidding me???? That guy died 30 years ago, but nobody told him


HAHAHAHA...its funny cause its true


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i have no hollywood icons, therefore i cant be old


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> allright, I only have 247 post to go before i catch up


You can shit in one hand and wish in the other and see which one gets filled first

hehehe


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

give me something else to draw...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> HAHAHAHA...its funny cause its true


what are you telling me that was dead in the island of moreau


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

vector03 said:


> You can shit in one hand and wish in the other and see which one gets filled first
> 
> hehehe


Hey, Im part of the late night crew so while everyone else is sleeping like normal people I can start to catch up


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> allright, I only have 247 post to go before i catch up



And only 4,307 posts to catch up to me


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> And only 4,307 posts to catch up to me


Ok, that might be a little harder to pull off in one day...


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

thats not that much


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> And only 4,307 posts to catch up to me


That's true Ope. You're a whore among men


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> Hey, Im part of the late night crew so while everyone else is sleeping like normal people I can start to catch up



I'll be there as well ... we can do it "together"


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> And only 4,307 posts to catch up to me


hey I'm closing on ya. well not really but it does give me something to aim for. (kinda like putting a cheerio in the toilet)


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> I'll be there as well ... we can do it "together"


Is this how a circle jerk starts?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

but the cheerio moves around too much, i ended up pissing all over the floor.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I like to even up the odds


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> I'll be there as well ... we can do it "together"


Well then trying to keep up with you is going to be interesting


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Flying V said:


> but the cheerio moves around too much, i ended up pissing all over the floor.


way to aim dead eye dick.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Flying V said:


> but the cheerio moves around too much, i ended up pissing all over the floor.


so your cheerios jump out of the bowl and walk around???


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

shut up and give me something else to draw lol


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Flying V said:


> shut up and give me something else to draw lol


guess which finger I'm holding up and draw it


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Flying V said:


> shut up and give me something else to draw lol


Draw your idea of what it looks like when nismoprincess flames a noob into nothingness....


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

*update*
Posts 
slow_sentra322 263 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 206 
Psch91 168 
apachewoolf 83 
Radioaktiv 69 
Jujutzin 67 
Coco 40 
vector03 36 
Flying V 27 
OPIUM 21 
drift240sxdrag 19 
BoxBroSG 16 
Slayer2003 9 
Bumpin 5 
Scott 2 
blankgazex 1 
Ksilvia8 1 
Not Banned 1 

I will be coming in from time to time to post the update for those too lazy or to busy posting to keep count......

whore on!!!!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

wow, does my whorin' know no bounds?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

damn, some of you have already jumped out to a big lead and its only 2:15


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

I won't be on after 4 so I gotta get mine in while I can PC+1


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

You kids need to watch this video.. hahahahah

http://media.ebaumsworld.com/rainbow.wmv


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yeah, at this rate I'm gonna have to take a nap so I can whore tonight


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

next


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

You snooze you lose...


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

vector03 said:


> I won't be on after 4 so I gotta get mine in while I can PC+1


I most likely take a couple of hour break around 5-6 then be back on posting until I fall asleep...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

if I didn't know better, I would say Flying V was 3 years old base on his drawings.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> I most likely take a couple of hour break around 5-6 then be back on posting until I fall asleep...


Sorry I've got a beer with my name on it


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Flying V said:


> next


Nice :thumbup:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

I am 3 years old. hence my big vocabulary and my ability to use a computer. man, how did you know?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

"what day is it.. could you please tell me... what day is it cause its plain to see that its monday..."


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

since I'm gonna have to snooze, I had betting get in some hardcore post whorin'.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Flying V said:


> I am 3 years old. hence my big vocabulary and my ability to use a computer. man, how did you know?


damn, your the smartest 3 year old I have ever seen!!!


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Don't get 'em started


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> damn, your the smartest 3 year old I have ever seen!!!


kids are smarter now. they don't get dumb until puberty.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> "what day is it.. could you please tell me... what day is it cause its plain to see that its monday..."


 ah Brak is my hero. hands down

" and garbanzo"


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> since I'm gonna have to snooze, I had betting get in some hardcore post whorin'.



what do you mean?? you got this thread on lock.... until you fall asleep that is.. mu hahahhaha!!!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

clown avatars are teh siht!!one!!oen!!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

who the fock is that?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I need a hero since my shrink told me I needed to stop idolizing myself.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Hahhahaha.. Coco ownz


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

teh retarded clown of course.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Coco said:


> clown avatars are teh siht!!one!!oen!!


You should keep the other one. Seriously.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

damn, that is even more evil looking than your other avatar coco.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

coco has already pwn3d me once on this thread. but dude that new clown sux.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

You should use this evil clown.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Don't know why but it reminds me of that clown from Spawn

PS: I doesn't look anything like it though


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

vector03 said:


> Don't know why but it reminds me of that clown from Spawn
> 
> PS: I doesn't look anything like it though


Then youre mind is messed up. Have a nice day!


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Thank you doctor


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I found a pictAr of coco posting on NF


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Bahhahahahaha


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Psch91 said:


> You should keep the other one. Seriously.


I dont know, I kind of like a little more color in it like this one...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

oh shit! lol


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> I found a pictAr of coco posting on NF


LOL! I can so see that, haha.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> I found a pictAr of coco posting on NF


LOL, thats great


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

well I'm out to lunch kids.. peas.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

i got a little collection of clown pics...i'm looking here. http://www.cirquedusoleil.com/


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

the new clown looks like he'd get pwn3d hourly by the old clown


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> well I'm out to lunch kids.. peas.


Your going to miss out on a whole bunch of whoring


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Dammit, im still contemplating wether to install my motor mount inserts on the spec today. I have never done any engine work besides electrical stuff. I dont want to mess anything up. Plus its really hot outside, but I want these damn things in, they have been laughing at me for a week now.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> well I'm out to lunch kids.. peas.


You've been out to lunch since I join NF


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Psch91 said:


> Dammit, im still contemplating wether to install my motor mount inserts on the spec today. I have never done any engine work besides electrical stuff. I dont want to mess anything up. Plus its really hot outside, but I want these damn things in, they have been laughing at me for a week now.


The only way to learn is to just do it...or watch someone else do it but thats no fun.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I was gonna go out to clean my IAC valve but this whorin' got in the way and now it's about to rain.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i like peanut butter and jelly


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

man, making sure i dont post back to back is such a pain in the ass...


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Psch91 said:


> Dammit, im still contemplating wether to install my motor mount inserts on the spec today. I have never done any engine work besides electrical stuff. I dont want to mess anything up. Plus its really hot outside, but I want these damn things in, they have been laughing at me for a week now.


Don't feel bad....I haven't had time/balls to put my RSB on in 2 months


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> The only way to learn is to just do it...or watch someone else do it but thats no fun.


So I can blame you if I do it and anything happens?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

and I like the taste of sunbeam bread cuz it's my favorite bread


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

So, anybody playing any good video games??? Inbetween all the post whoring...


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> and I like the taste of sunbeam bread cuz it's my favorite bread


Sure...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Sure...


I thought flying V was singing an old sunbeam commercial


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Psch91 said:


> So I can blame you if I do it and anything happens?


sure, just go ahead and send me the bill if you fuck up...my address is 
12345 Mainstreet
Springfield


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Whos next in line when the Pope finally dies?



BoxBroSG said:


> sure, just go ahead and send me the bill if you fuck up...my address is
> 12345 Mainstreet
> Springfield


Its 123 Fake Street as per Chief Wiggum


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

vector03 said:


> Don't feel bad....I haven't had time/balls to put my RSB on in 2 months


 that shouldnt be too hard to do. 

Bairds bread is much better


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I thought a bard was a court musician


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Psch91 said:


> Whos next in line when the Pope finally dies?
> 
> 
> 
> Its 123 Fake Street as per Chief Wiggum


I dont think anyone really knows who is next in line. At least no one that lives in the US because we just dont really care.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I thought a bard was a court musician


This is a bard (as per google images)


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

bard is. Mrs. Bairds made bread


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

<-- this better?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

isn't there an assistant Pope. or like the 1st runner-up to the Pope?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

And this is Jason Bard


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> isn't there an assistant Pope. or like the 1st runner-up to the Pope?


No fucking clue, maybe it will be the guy that drives the pope-mobile...


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> I dont think anyone really knows who is next in line. At least no one that lives in the US because we just dont really care.


Actually the next Pope is chosen from all the cardnals(sp?) from around the world


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

much better coco. I can now resume my nightmares.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> much better coco. I can now resume my nightmares.


I totally agree, that one 0wn$!!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

i think it sucks...still looking.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Coco said:


> <-- this better?


You are scary as the day is long


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Coco said:



> <-- this better?


the clown from the movie "IT" was a pussy. I think you need one of those clown from that classic Killer Klowns from Outerspace


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> No fucking clue, maybe it will be the guy that drives the pope-mobile...


I wonder what the 0-60 and 1/4 mile times of that thing are.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Coco said:


> i think it sucks...still looking.



No, that one is good. I dont think you can find a better one. But prove me wrong.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

this one is not bad if it was re-sized


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yeah, the clown from It was pretty bad a$$


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> this one is not bad if it was re-sized


Killer Clowns from outer space!!! That movie rocked!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

ah he was a pussy. a real scary clown would eat the children not kill them with his " dead lights". wtf are dead lights anyways?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

dammit Flying V, I almost spit water all over my keyboard when I saw that pic :thumbup:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> No, that one is good. I dont think you can find a better one. But prove me wrong.


 the one i had before looked cool with the evil eyes.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

give me some more ideas


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> dammit Flying V, I almost spit water all over my keyboard when I saw that pic :thumbup:



Dammit, I almost threw up reading this, youre supposed to be gone.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Okay enjoy you Post Whoring......I'm off to get started on my second liver



See you bishes on Tuesday.

BTW PC + 1 = 900


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Coco said:


> the one i had before looked cool with the evil eyes.


hmmm, evil eyes or killer teeth. I hate choices like that.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hahahahah I'm back biatch!!!!
slipknot is here also to kill kill kill hahahaha


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

hmm i think both killer eyes and teeth.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

vector03 said:


> Okay enjoy you Post Whoring......I'm off to get started on my second liver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goodbye!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> hmmm, evil eyes or killer teeth. I hate choices like that.


Need to photoshop it to get both...


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Sigh, what to do on this boring day.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Psch91 said:


> Sigh, what to do on this boring day.


I think we are doing it right now, nothing to do but be a bit of a whore


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm gonna need new kidneys if I drink coffee like I did this morning again.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

you want teeth and eyes??? I got teeth and eyes


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yeah that's a clown you wanna keep away from the kiddies


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I'm gonna need new kidneys if I drink coffee like I did this morning again.


Slow Sentra?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I'm gonna need new kidneys if I drink coffee like I did this morning again.


unless it was Irish Coffee I dont think you have much to worry about


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

no this is a clown you keep away from the kiddies


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Flying V said:


> no this is a clown you keep away from the kiddies


LOLOLOLOLOLO!L!O!L!O!L!O!LOLO


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Slow Sentra?


close. just lose the gut, shave him bald, make him more handsome, and then make him black


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hey here is that one clown someone was talking about


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

wow, so in other words you look just like him


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yeah the Violator from Spawn. scary and cool, who thought it was possible.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Psch91 said:


> Slow Sentra?


And yes, I won't be leaving a tip, 'cause I could... I could shut this place down. Sir? I'll take my traveler's checks to a competing resort. I could write a letter to your nation's board of tourism and I could have this place condemned. I could put... I could put... strychnine in the guacamole. There was salt on the glass, BIG grains of salt.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Flying V said:


> wow, so in other words you look just like him


you sir just hit the nail on the head. :thumbup:


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> And yes, I won't be leaving a tip, 'cause I could... I could shut this place down. Sir? I'll take my traveler's checks to a competing resort. I could write a letter to your nation's board of tourism and I could have this place condemned. I could put... I could put... strychnine in the guacamole. There was salt on the glass, BIG grains of salt.


Yup, and that was the end of the best office movie EVAR!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> hey here is that one clown someone was talking about


You have been violated girly man!!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

killer clowns from outer space I seen someone post a pic from that... here is another one


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I can't believe it, I'm still in 2nd place and I'm still closer to slow_sentra than I was when I started.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I think im gonna try and install them later on. Get a jack from my neighbor, see if he has a torque wrench, and then see if I can install them.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

god there are so many good quotes from Office space...

We're not going to some white collar resort prison. No, no, no. We're going to federal POUND ME IN THE ASS prison.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I watched Killer Clowns so many times but I always thought it was funny and not scary. the "It" clown kicks a$$ and I think his name was coco.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

personally, i like the damn it feels good to be a gangtsa part


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I watched Killer Clowns so many times but I always thought it was funny and not scary. the "It" clown kicks a$$ and I think his name was coco.


His name was IT?!?!.....


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

now you're just trying to suck it up


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I can't believe it, I'm still in 2nd place and I'm still closer to slow_sentra than I was when I started.


yeah, if you could win I would be worried. I just gotta worry about most of these other post whores.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Psch91 said:


> His name was IT?!?!.....


yeah and it wasnt even a damn clown that did all the killings. It was some gay ass spider at the end. The book was 1000X better IMO...


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> yeah, if you could win I would be worried. I just gotta worry about most of these other post whores.


No need to worry about anyone else.



BoxBroSG said:


> yeah and it wasnt even a damn clown that did all the killings. It was some gay ass spider at the end. The book was 1000X better IMO...


Its a good thing I dont read books of movies (or read in general) no let downs!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

fucking spiders


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

thing is i don't want to use avatars i've used before. the IT clown has been used before. maybe it'll come back.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Flying V said:


> fucking spiders


fucking kangeroos


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> yeah and it wasnt even a damn clown that did all the killings. It was some gay ass spider at the end. The book was 1000X better IMO...


the clown's name was not it. they kind of gave him more than one name in the book. I think one of the names was like buttercup or some other 'b' word


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, I'm back in for a little bit.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> the clown's name was not it. they kind of gave him more than one name in the book. I think one of the names was like buttercup or some other 'b' word


That clowns name couldnt be buttercup in a million years. Why not name him Billy or Rainbow, or maybe richard simmons.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

why r u talking about clowns?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

his other name was pennywise/IT...those were the 2 names used in the movie


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> why r u talking about clowns?


Why are you talking about clowns?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> That clowns name couldnt be buttercup in a million years. Why not name him Billy or Rainbow, or maybe richard simmons.


or maybe it was Pennywise or some crap. I forget now.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

richard simmons could be a clown for all i know. thats why he needs to die


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you know I got 250 new emails in my inbox thankjs to this thread.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> why r u talking about clowns?


its the subject of the moment...why do you care???


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> why r u talking about clowns?


 i started it.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> its the subject of the moment...why do you care???


b/c ur all my bitches


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> you know I got 250 new emails in my inbox thankjs to this thread.


just goes to show how much of a whore you really are.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> or maybe it was Pennywise or some crap. I forget now.


your 2 post too late...I mentioned pennywise just a second ago


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Coco said:


> i started it.


you bastid


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Why do you build me up (build me up) Pennywise, baby
Just to let me down (let me down) and mess me around
And then worst of all (worst of all) you never call, baby
When you say you will (say you will) but I love you still
I need you (I need you) more than anyone, darlin'
You know that I have from the start
So build me up (build me up) Pennywise, don't break my heart


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

:dumbass: deselect that option in your user cp.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> just goes to show how much of a whore you really are.


you have no idea


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> you bastid


 i am what i am


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

god, we're killing the bandwidth of NF.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

scott's smart idea


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Coco said:


> i am what i am


you ****


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> god, we're killing the bandwidth of NF.


Hey, this was Scott's idea so if we kill NF its all his fault


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> your 2 post too late...I mentioned pennywise just a second ago


oh well, I guess better luck next time. still it got pc+1


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

don't be jealous, big boy.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> god, we're killing the bandwidth of NF.


I showed my friend this thread and hes like "what a silly forum. on the forums I go to, you troll/whore around and youre banned. you waste bandwidth and youre banned." then he said "just wait till the mods get word of it" I told him "uhm, one of the oldest mods started it" he was done for.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I need new tires


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> oh well, I guess better luck next time. still it got pc+1


Yeah it doesnt matter, just as long as I get all my posts in...


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

If you whores can post about 2900 more times before the 24 hours runs out you will break the longest thread record.  That's currently held by the "3 werds" thread with 4079 posts.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

not many scary clown movies out there. sad


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Lol


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

are you asking for a challllleeeeennnnggggeeeeeee?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Flying V said:


>


 hahaha funny


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Scott said:


> If you whores can post about 2900 more times before the 24 hours runs out you will break the longest thread record.  That's currently held by the "3 werds" thread with 4079 posts.


I smell a challenge.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I like my new Plate. I'm soon gonna have a plate that says 99 SEL.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Scott said:


> If you whores can post about 2900 more times before the 24 hours runs out you will break the longest thread record.  That's currently held by the "3 werds" thread with 4079 posts.


DAYUM!!! I dont know if we can do it, not many people are in with us.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Scott said:


> If you whores can post about 2900 more times before the 24 hours runs out you will break the longest thread record.  That's currently held by the "3 werds" thread with 4079 posts.


 WOOT!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I smell a challenge.


gives me good reason to stick around


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> gives me good reason to stick around


Meh, why bother.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Scott said:


> If you whores can post about 2900 more times before the 24 hours runs out you will break the longest thread record.  That's currently held by the "3 werds" thread with 4079 posts.


No problem


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> DAYUM!!! I dont know if we can do it, not many people are in with us.


if you start it the whores will come (voiced by the dude from field of dreams)


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I hate the rain.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

oh yeah, scott...i hope you've noticed which people have broken the rules and should be banninated. :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

w00t page 25


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Coco said:


> oh yeah, scott...i hope you've noticed which people have broken the rules and should be banninated. :thumbup:



Hey buddy, why dont you go and get a new avatar?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Coco said:


> oh yeah, scott...i hope you've noticed which people have broken the rules and should be banninated. :thumbup:


dayum, ya get banned for breakin' da rulez too?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Psch91 said:


> DAYUM!!! I dont know if we can do it, not many people are in with us.


The night crew will take car of it, with being able to post every 15 seconds we will just turn this into a chat room.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Coco said:


> oh yeah, scott...i hope you've noticed which people have broken the rules and should be banninated. :thumbup:


not me


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> not me


I havent either...yet that is


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

did some one saychallenge?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> The night crew will take car of it, with being able to post every 15 seconds we will just turn this into a chat room.


damn right


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> not me


nah, you'd get banned just for being a gigantimous post whore


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> The night crew will take car of it, with being able to post every 15 seconds we will just turn this into a chat room.


I agree. Its not even about winning being a whore, its about having the longest thread EVAR!!


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Coco said:


> scott's smart idea


Oh, but it is. 

As long as post whoring is kept to OT I don't really mind. A one day post-a-thon isn't really going to make that big of a difference in bandwidth.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

no distractions


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> Hey buddy, why dont you go and get a new avatar?


 hahahaha


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

don't make me get all crazy on you...if a rule is acidently broken it dosen't call for a banning

I would hate to send my hitman out after you


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> I agree. Its not even about winning being a whore, its about having the longest thread EVAR!!


no really it's about winning being a whore


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Scott said:


> Oh, but it is.
> 
> As long as post whoring is kept to OT I don't really mind. A one day post-a-thon isn't really going to make that big of a difference in bandwidth.


excellent...in that case I wont think twice about posting away. Not that I was worried about it in the first place


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

this thread needs to be bumped


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> The night crew will take car of it, with being able to post every 15 seconds we will just turn this into a chat room.


Someone noticed.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Scott said:


> Oh, but it is.
> 
> As long as post whoring is kept to OT I don't really mind. A one day post-a-thon isn't really going to make that big of a difference in bandwidth.


I would think it would mess NF up big time considering its this


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

wow, I just realized my first post on this thread was at 9am


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

post whoring on a friday night...:loser:

yeah right, i'll probably be on here if i have nothing better to do. or after coming home drunk.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

I will be able to hit the 1000 mark today...sweet


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Scott said:


> Someone noticed.


I think it;s pretty obvious.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> don't make me get all crazy on you...if a rule is acidently broken it dosen't call for a banning
> 
> I would hate to send my hitman out after you


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> I will be able to hit the 1000 mark today...sweet


I just want to hit 2,000 today!!!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I think it;s pretty obvious.


yeah, i just kind of stumbled on it...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I have over 7000 posts, yay


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Coco said:


> oh yeah, scott...i hope you've noticed which people have broken the rules and should be banninated. :thumbup:


Nahhh, I'm just not going to allow anyone who broke the rules to win. Of course, if I decide the "prize" is a week's vacation from NF that might not be a bad thing.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

it's Friday, you ain't got no work to do. yup it's whorin' time


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Psch91 said:


> I just want to hit 2,000 today!!!


shouldnt be a problem


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Scott said:


> Nahhh, I'm just not going to allow anyone who broke the rules to win. Of course, if I decide the "prize" is a week's vacation from NF that might not be a bad thing.


 haha nice.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

it would be funny if scott just deleted all the posts of whoever participated in this contest. muahahahahaha


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Psch91 said:


>


bump


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> I would think it would mess NF up big time considering its this


That's the upgraded version.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Scott said:


> Nahhh, I'm just not going to allow anyone who broke the rules to win. Of course, if I decide the "prize" is a week's vacation from NF that might not be a bad thing.


You make ONE WEEK BAN sound so pleasant, although, its hell on earth!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol hey found you a new avatar coco when ya feeling stupid


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Coco said:


> it would be funny if scott just deleted all the posts of whoever participated in this contest. muahahahahaha


that would suck...for people with as many posts as you that is.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Scott said:


> Nahhh, I'm just not going to allow anyone who broke the rules to win. Of course, if I decide the "prize" is a week's vacation from NF that might not be a bad thing.


uhm, no,please no. I have abandonment issues. really ask my shrink


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

so that's what makes NF work:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i like the rainbow teeth. whats his name " fagbow"?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> uhm, no,please no. I have abandonment issues. really ask my shrink


Yet you try to win...



Yup, thats right TRY!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

this thread is tiring


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

gotta luv the NF ghetto server set-up


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

what should I make for dinner


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

thanks apache. i'll be sure and use it at the right time.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> this thread is tiring


So is your sister...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

next to nothing in this place, and it's raining


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> what should I make for dinner


I vote it be some type of food if you want to eat it


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> so that's what makes NF work:


DAMN...3 linksys routers!!! thats amazing...at this rate I have enough power to run a third of NF...lol


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm just here to throw clown pics in every now and then and to show the updated post count
speaking of which
slow_sentra322 303 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 231 
Psch91 203 
apachewoolf 90 
Radioaktiv 69 
Jujutzin 67 
Coco 60 
BoxBroSG 55 
Flying V 51 
vector03 47 
OPIUM 28 
drift240sxdrag 19 
Slayer2003 9 
Scott 7 
Bumpin 5 
blankgazex 1 
Ksilvia8 1 
Not Banned 1


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I got 1 of those wireless routers


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> DAMN...3 linksys routers!!! thats amazing...at this rate I have enough power to run a third of NF...lol


lol


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

this is starting to feel like more work than my job


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn, I'm really behind


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I got 1 of those wireless routers


yep, so do I, thats what im using right now...and hey look at that im moving up the post list a little bit.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> this is starting to feel like more work than my job


thank god I don't care about winning


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

then drop out lol


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> damn, I'm really behind


it's all good. all good as long as I'm in da lead


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> thank god I don't care about winning


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I just like this pic


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn, the thunder is settin off my car alarm


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> it's all good. all good as long as I'm in da lead


Im saying that the lead will not hold up over the night


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yeah it's thunderin' here too just no rain yet


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

CRASH!!!!!! Bweep, b, b, b, b


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> Im saying that the lead will not hold up over the night



Who said hes leaving?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

sunny and clear here but we are expecting thunderstorms later in the day


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Hungry!!!!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> CRASH!!!!!! Bweep, b, b, b, b


i would say you should turn the alarm off for a while then. That would annoy the shit out of me if it was my car.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> Im saying that the lead will not hold up over the night


I figure I can stay on here until about 3am without a nap and 5am with a nap


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> damn, the thunder is settin off my car alarm


Hopefully your computer doesnt fry cause lightning hit youre house....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn. LOUD FUCKING THUNDER


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

that rain storm blew through here a few days ago. I couldnt drive anywhere because my bypass valva for my CAI hasnt come yet. hope you guys dont get the same inensity that we got here. it was pretty heavy shit here


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm back ya


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

so dark outside it looks like it's 7:30pm


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> Hopefully your computer doesnt fry cause lightning hit youre house....


I'm on a laptop. But it could kock out my router


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I figure I can stay on here until about 3am without a nap and 5am with a nap


Thats like the same thing. You eliminate 2 hours by taking a nap, and 2 hours if you go to bed at 3 and not 5....


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I figure I can stay on here until about 3am without a nap and 5am with a nap


yeah I *COULD* stay on all night long with no sleep but im not going to. Its not about what you could do, its about what your going to do...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> so dark outside it looks like it's 7:30pm


same here


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

some art work from killer clowns


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> yeah I *COULD* stay on all night long with no sleep but im not going to. Its not about what you could do, its about what your going to do...


 haha thats why my dad says


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm right by the wall, I can feel the sound pressure from the thunder


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I'm on a laptop. But it could kock out my router


is your laptop plugged in because that could fry it if you are not using a surge protector...


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> so dark outside it looks like it's 7:30pm


 i hope your power goes out


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Its hot as hell here. Sunny, stuffy, and bright as hell, and tis 4:20!!!!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Flying V said:


> haha thats why my dad says


shit, i just noticed that...damn


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think I'm gonna go eat on campus...when the rain stops


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

all nighters rock. sleep is for the weak.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I think I'm gonna go eat on campus...when the rain stops


cold pizza for me


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> is your laptop plugged in because that could fry it if you are not using a surge protector...



what about a 'scourge' protector


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Drunken post whoring tonight?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

my bday is in 13 days


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I hope his power goes out too.

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!! BIG STRIKE OUTSIDE!!!!!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> all nighters rock. sleep is for the weak.


Agreed, too bad everyone else i know seems to like sleep for some reason. Its really overrated


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Pogo stick!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I hate Florida


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Scott said:


> Drunken post whoring tonight?


that sounds like fun...i dont have much to drink around here though. Only a little vodka, not that it wouldnt do the trick


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hahahaha lookie what I found


This image might look quite innocent, but the person under the make-up is none other than John Wayne Gacy. To know that this 'man' raped and murdered at least 33 people and was a known clown is enough to make my skin crawl. No, not every clown is a murderous, sick human but if anybody out there is wondering where these opinions come from, take a look and just try not to imagine...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I hope his power goes out too.
> 
> HOLY SHIT!!!!!!! BIG STRIKE OUTSIDE!!!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yay, it's getting brighter out


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Flying V said:


> my bday is in 13 days


Thats kinda cool, turning 13 in 13 days.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

stop whroing whores.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Psch91 said:


> Pogo stick!!


 i could go for some nice pogo right now


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I hate Florida


I have only been there once...i wasnt impressed


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

OPIUM said:


>


LIGHTNING STRIKE!!!!!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

ok, whoa I leave for a few and you guys go nuts.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> hahahaha lookie what I found
> 
> 
> This image might look quite innocent, but the person under the make-up is none other than John Wayne Gacy. To know that this 'man' raped and murdered at least 33 people and was a known clown is enough to make my skin crawl. No, not every clown is a murderous, sick human but if anybody out there is wondering where these opinions come from, take a look and just try not to imagine...



the Gacy movie sucked


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> LIGHTNING STRIKE!!!!!!!


thats too bad, a real strike would have been much more interesting


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

drinking steel reserve right now getting an early start lmao


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> LIGHTNING STRIKE!!!!!!!



^^^LOLOLOL!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

there goes the car alarm. and I can't turn it off or else the doors will unlock


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I need to step up my game


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> drinking steel reserve right now getting an early start lmao



the 211!!! yeahhhh!!! LMAO


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> ok, whoa I leave for a few and you guys go nuts.


cant take your eyes off the screen for a second or you will fall out of the lead...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

dizzam we're posting up a storm.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I need to step up my game


no you don't


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yeah, frickin whores. you guys need to get out more.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

ok last clown pic for a bit hope I could help ya get some ideas coco


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> there goes the car alarm. and I can't turn it off or else the doors will unlock


well can you leave it unlocked for a couple of hours or do you live in the ghetto where people are just waiting for unlocked cars to show up


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I want to reply to someone, and a whole page is damn filled!!

How can you hate florida with pictures like this?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

all of u stfu


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> drinking steel reserve right now getting an early start lmao


 whats steel reserve?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm jealous.. I want some rain in AZ


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Fuck, I Did It Again...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> all of u stfu


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

u stfu


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Fuck, I Did It Again...


Did what?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> yeah, frickin whores. you guys need to get out more.


I would but all my friends have jobs and stuff...that or they are sitting on there asses watching TV like i am right now...that and im posting now since i will most likely not be on for another couple of days after this.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I need to have that Queen song in the back ground. except the lyrics would be "I am the champion"


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> Did what?


fucked ur sister


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> Did what?













edit: hahaha I'm getting this guy's face printed on a tshirt.. no joke


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Psch91 said:


> Did what?


yeah no shit...did what???


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

no... YOU stfu !


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> fucked ur sister


I dont even have a sister, or else id have fucked her.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> yeah no shit...did what???


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> fucked ur sister


good one. way to set 'em up and knock 'em down


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> no... YOU stfu !


NO...*YOU* stfu

We could just do this for the next 20 pages


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

anyone gotta piss?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

come on guys don't let him get that far away.....
slow_sentra322 314 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 254 
Psch91 215 
apachewoolf 97 
BoxBroSG 71 
Radioaktiv 69 
Jujutzin 67 
Coco 60 
Flying V 58 
vector03 47 
OPIUM 36 
drift240sxdrag 22 
Slayer2003 9 
Scott 8 
Bumpin 5 
blankgazex 1 
Ksilvia8 1 
Not Banned 1 
Show Thread & Close Window


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i needa shave. this thing is getting itchy...


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> anyone gotta piss?


nope...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> anyone gotta piss?


no. at least not yet anyway


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> NO...*YOU* stfu
> 
> We could just do this for the next 20 pages


*
STFU!!
*


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Psch91 said:


>


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> come on guys don't let him get that far away.....
> slow_sentra322 314
> Ninety-Nine SE-L 254
> Psch91 215
> ...




woot, im #5 on the list and still have a long ways to go


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i needa shave. this thing is getting itchy...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

STFU all you non-first place whores. Yay me!!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I like that one


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


>



I think I won the most quoted pics in this thread contest :thumbup:


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Psch91 said:


> *
> STFU!!
> *


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

thats crazy as hell- I didnt know we were whoring today?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

OPIUM said:


>


hahahaha


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

should someone tell Box what place he's really in?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

hahaha- you have crabs!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> thats crazy as hell- I didnt know we were whoring today?


yup, live with it


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

some ones got crabs i see


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> thats crazy as hell- I didnt know we were whoring today?


You sure as hell didnt, youre at the bottom of the list.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

0341TODD said:


> thats crazy as hell- I didnt know we were whoring today?


Yep, and now your even further behind than i am


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

eeww crabs, go wash yer damn nutz


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm sick of you people. There goes the car alarm again


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

wtf aye? Holy s***
Im canadian!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

HAR Har har!!!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I'm sick of you people. There goes the car alarm again


TURN IT OFF! NO ONE WANTS YOUR "SE-L" ANYHOW!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> eeww crabs, go wash yer damn nutz


good thing I keep it shaved down there


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> should someone tell Box what place he's really in?


No, no you shouldnt


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I know god this sucks- Ive been working all day!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I need a new hobby. besides post whorin' I mean. 'cause I'm new at this too.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

who is leading?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> TURN IT OFF! NO ONE WANTS YOU "SE-L" ANYHOW!!


You're jus lookin for an opportunity


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

0341TODD said:


> I know god this sucks- Ive been working all day!


Work!!! you mean some of you people actually have lives...no way, i dont believe it.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

(pwned by the wrong directory)


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> who is leading?


check the first post.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

0341TODD said:


> who is leading?


slow_sentra322 is in the lead at this point


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> what you talkin bout willis


nice red X!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

car alarms going off repeatedly are soooo cool. I love that sound.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> I know god this sucks- Ive been working all day!


actually, slow sentra has been as well and he's the leader


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> check the first post.


dont do it man, he is just saying that to distract you from posting for 10 seconds...


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> You're jus lookin for an opportunity



It took you a while to reply to this, I changed the YOU to YOUR while you were still writing.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

do it. check the post. what could it hurt


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> actually, slow sentra has been as well and he's the leader


here come the big drops of rain, I shopuld close my sunroof


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

damm all you sluts!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> here come the big drops of rain, I shopuld close my sunroof


hope it was raining here


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Loki said:


> damm all you sluts!


Some one new joined the madness. You should have already given up before posting.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I checked it...in a new window


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

damn loki, first 2 post and you already have broken the rules...way to go


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I need fire.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

every plz STFU!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I think it's like monsoon season here.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Loki said:


> damm all you sluts!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

here ya go the results as of right now!!!

slow_sentra322 322 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 266 
Psch91 221 
apachewoolf 98 
BoxBroSG 80 
Radioaktiv 69 
Jujutzin 67 
Coco 60 
Flying V 59 
vector03 47 
OPIUM 41 
drift240sxdrag 23 
Slayer2003 9 
Scott 8 
0341TODD 5 
Bumpin 5 
Loki 3 
blankgazex 1 
Ksilvia8 1 
Not Banned 1


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Some one new joined the madness. You should have already given up before posting.


i dont care to win all i care is to get my post # higher HAHAHAHA

FLUFFY OWNS YOU ALL!! :fluffy:


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> damn loki, first 2 post and you already have broken the rules...way to go


HAHAHAH!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Who wants my SE-L?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

bastards im all the way down?! +4


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

the disqualifications keep mounting. I love it.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

:dumbass: :thumbdwn: :loser:  :fluffy: :showpics:


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Who wants my SE-L?


We cant get to it, the "alarm" is always turned on.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

god i am so far behind in posts...im not sure I can catch up even with my insomnia


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Who wants my SE-L?


RB > SR


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> HAR Har har!!!


 aaargh


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> the disqualifications keep mounting. I love it.


I'm sure you fucked up too


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I think I'm getting a headache


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> RB > SR


RB> ALL


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> ok last clown pic for a bit hope I could help ya get some ideas coco


i'm really looking for photos, but thanks for trying to help me.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

eating my pizza is taking up from my posting...must post faster


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Psch91 said:


>


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

this is quite the posting frenzy!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I'm sure you fucked up too


yeah, I'm sure you're hoping that's true, but it ain't buddy


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> eating my pizza is taking up from my posting...must post faster


yummy


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

damnit I had customers come in


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Coco said:


> i'm really looking for photos, but thanks for trying to help me.


OMFG!!!!!! is that IT the fucking crazzy ass clown!!!!!!!! recuerdo esas peliculas de ESO! >_<!!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


>


thats not working on anybody


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

haha... EST owns you.. I'll get you all later


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I'm sure you fucked up too


He sure didnt, my good sire. Hes a good kid!


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

I'm out... when I return in a few hours you whores will probably be well over 2000 posts.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i just had pizza, plus i was banned from last night's gay ass game LOL


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I wanna have dinner soon


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I will never catch you guys


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

again with the toilet humor. it only worked earlier because of the coffee.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Scott said:


> I'm out... when I return in a few hours you whores will probably be well over 2000 posts.


im sure we will be, slow_sentra might get there by himself if he has nothing better to do...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you guys suck. You're keeping me from doing stuff


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> I will never catch you guys


Yup. Couldnt have told you better myself.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Loki said:


> OMFG!!!!!! is that IT the fucking crazzy ass clown!!!!!!!! recuerdo esas peliculas de ESO! >_<!!


 simon guey!! :cheers:


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

0341TODD said:


> I will never catch you guys


no but you can have fun trying


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

nooooooooooooooooooooo 2 days without getting laid is killing me!!!!! + 5?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> I will never catch you guys











NevAR!!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Posting my post


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> im sure we will be, slow_sentra might get there by himself if he has nothing better to do...


and sir, I have nothing better to do. it's frickin' great


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

how do we find out our scores?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

who the hell is that


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> no but you can have fun trying


we are all here to get our post # higher.........scott should take out the 60 sec rule for today


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Loki said:


> nooooooooooooooooooooo 2 days without getting laid is killing me!!!!! + 5?



Loki.. PWNED by the first post that says he didn't need to keep track of his posts this time hahahaha


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> you guys suck. You're keeping me from doing stuff


No one is keeping you here. I give you permission to leave


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

0341TODD said:


> how do we find out our scores?


first post has a link to see all the scores


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hungry


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

im posting posts too!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Loki catches on so quickly, it's great


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> how do we find out our scores?


 dunno but its my +6 now i think


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I will go and check it then


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> Loki catches on so quickly, it's great


not yet.......plus the good thing is that im off today


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> Loki.. PWNED by the first post that says he didn't need to keep track of his posts this time hahahaha


Loki is DQed anyway so he is really just playing with himself...lol


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'll prolly give up....when I reach 8,000


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Loki said:


> we are all here to get our post # higher.........scott should take out the 60 sec rule for today



Loki.. PWNED by not being observant


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Loki said:


> we are all here to get our post # higher.........scott should take out the 60 sec rule for today



He did buddy, its 15 secs.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

oh i have a job interview today at BEST BUY so wish me luck!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn, we're really movin


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I wish Scott woulda given us a heads up


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> He did buddy, its 15 secs.


NICE!!!!!!!! i didnt know!!!!!!!! dammit i would had more!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Loki said:


> oh i have a job interview today at BEST BUY so wish me luck!


hahaha, best buy sux


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

btw my interview is a 3pm so wish me luck!


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I woulda called off today so I could smoke all your asses!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> I wish Scott woulda given us a heads up


The point of this thread is not to double post!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> hahaha, best buy sux


hahaha dont matter as long as i get disscount!


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Good Luck Man!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I probably give up when I win


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I wish the rain would stop!!!!!!!


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

New Page!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> The point of this thread is not to double post!!


we are here to post more and more


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Loki said:


> btw my interview is a 3pm so wish me luck!


Youre gonna be 2 hours late


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Loki said:


> oh i have a job interview today at BEST BUY so wish me luck!


I dont think you need much luck for BEST BUY, i could have gotten a job at one here if i was smart enough to not tell them that i would be leaving town in a month


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hey guys check this out!!!

:jump:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I probably give up when I win


 im gonna take over!


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

What Are You At Right Now Sentra?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

anyone want to play some cards?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I wish the rain would stop!!!!!!!


I wish the rain would start here. it just looks really bad outside.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Loki said:


> hahaha dont matter as long as i get disscount!



Your new PDA and PDA accessories may help you be a lil more observant... or organized LOL


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> hey guys check this out!!!
> 
> :jump:


OMFG what do you want?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

HAHA- i JUST MADE YOU STOP AND LOOK!!!!!!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I probably give up when I win


which means you winning right now so you want to give up


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ggggggggggg gigidy gigidy goo


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> Your new PDA and PDA accessories may help you be a lil more observant... or organized LOL


what the hell is that? ?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> which means you winning right now so you want to give up


nice try but I don't think 331 will last all night


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> which means you winning right now so you want to give up




he's got ya there


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Mr Bungle Rocks- I Saw Them When It Was Raining Out Once


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

this is a job...er jerb


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> which means you winning right now so you want to give up



Yes!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

LEAVE slow_Sentra.....no one cares for you now


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

321 emails


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Damn Were Almost At 100


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> this is a job...er jerb


I'm still trying to figure out how a jerb is different than a job


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Almost page 100!!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

its hot here dammit......fucking CA


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I may order pizza


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

im gonna have atleast 1500 by the end of today!


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Im Trying To Figure That Out Too


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how a jerb is different than a job


You must not watch southpark.

THEY TOOK OUR JERBS!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

maybe 2000 after i get back from interview


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I can't remember what I wanted to say


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

I just want my 1000...maybe 1200


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

everyoen stop posting so i can catch up!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

240'ers OWN!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I can't remember what I wanted to say


I cant remember what i did last night...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> You must not watch southpark.
> 
> THEY TOOK OUR JERBS!!


haha. what a looser


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

La Raza!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

ok, I'm guessin' that was the one with the future people


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> everyoen stop posting so i can catch up!


Yeah, ok


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> everyoen stop posting so i can catch up!


 no HOE......stay in your place.........DOWN!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Loki said:


> im gonna have atleast 1500 by the end of today!


1500 total post count?? Ba hahahahah!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

loki is gay...


he can't stop raving!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> I just want my 1000...maybe 1200


you want 7100, like me


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> everyoen stop posting so i can catch up!


NEVER!!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> La Raza!!!!!!!!!!!



wazaaaaaaaaaaaaa ma razaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> you want 7100, like me



I'll get you one day when your not looking


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Da Toooks Yur Juub!!!!!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> 1500 total post count?? Ba hahahahah!


 YEAAAAAAAAAARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGH


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm shooting for 2000+ by nights end


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> loki is gay...
> 
> 
> he can't stop raving!!!


shut up your gay


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> you want 7100, like me


yeah but i dont think i can get that today...


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

TOP LOSERS OF THE DAY

slow_sentra322 334
Ninety-Nine SE-L 288
Psch91 233
apachewoolf 99
BoxBroSG 94
Radioaktiv 69
Jujutzin 67
Coco 62
Flying V 60
OPIUM 52
vector03 47
drift240sxdrag 27
Loki 26
0341TODD 20
Scott 9
Slayer2003 9
Bumpin 5
blankgazex 1
Ksilvia8 1
Not Banned 1


Im only third on the loser list, dont call me loser


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

all this time i thought opium was the only prosti.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Shit..i Did It Again....j/k


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

im gonna get my 2g's!!!!!!!


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Holy Shit Man- You Have 7100!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

this is my 100th post in this thread I have no chance of winning besides I think I am disqualified


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I'm shooting for 2000+ by nights end


that would be a good 1000 posts in 1 day...that might be a record.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Oooo, I'm catching up


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Coco said:


> all this time i thought opium was the only prosti.


COCO!!!!!!!! tengo miedo!!!!! kita al ESO!!!!!! >_<


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm maybe a week away from hitting 5k  


YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGGGGH


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

winning is so much fun. I'll treat myself to cake tomorrow.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Oooo, I'm catching up


wwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa i cant let you


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I Wish I Had No Life Like You- I COULD HAVE 7100 TOO!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Coco said:


> all this time i thought opium was the only prosti.



I'm a true whore.. threads like this just make people want to be like me


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

0341TODD said:


> Holy Shit Man- You Have 7100!!!!!!!!!!!!


You just now noticed that he is the biggest whore on the forums???


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> Holy Shit Man- You Have 7100!!!!!!!!!!!!


haha, I'm a pro at this


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i'm maybe a week away from hitting 5k
> 
> 
> YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGGGGH


dammit!!!!!!!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> I'm a true whore.. threads like this just make people want to be like me


Yeah well we cant all be like you


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Damn It My Keyboard Is Smoking


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

loki is gay hey hey hey!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Loki said:


> wwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa i cant let you


and what r u gonna do about it?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> I'm a true whore.. threads like this just make people want to be like me


um ah.......please leave


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

How Long Have You Guys All Been On Here Doing This?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> haha, I'm a pro at this


a pro whore??? doesnt that make you a prostitute???


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> haha, I'm a pro at this



you've just been active longer  I had a good 6 month break at one time


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> and what r u gonna do about it?


whore till i die! wont eat nor take a shit!!!!!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> haha, I'm a pro at this


Ninety-Nine SE-L
You Are SO Jealous
May 5th, 2002 7,148 Ninety-Nine SE-L is on a distinguished road Ninety-Nine SE-L's Avatar
OPIUM
pIctAr KiNg
August 18th, 2002 5,114 OPIUM is on a distinguished road OPIUM's Avatar
LIUSPEED
DNE Slowest Member
May 29th, 2002 5,068 LIUSPEED is an unknown quantity at this poINT LIUSPEED's Avatar
Coco
Mexican Mofo
April 30th, 2002 4,875 Coco is on a distinguished road Coco's Avatar
drift240sxdrag
Post Enthusiast <|=]
October 23rd, 2002 4,537


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

loki u newb imma propb hit 5k before u hit 2k


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

dude this does rock


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

0341TODD said:


> How Long Have You Guys All Been On Here Doing This?


around 2 hours


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn the power jus went dim for like 30 sec.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I Pledge Allegiance To The Federation Of My Anus


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

geez, I need to stop staring at this screen.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> dude this does rock


yes it does


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

15 seconds is alot better than 60 lol


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> loki u newb imma propb hit 5k before u hit 2k


you wish! i still got 20 mins to whore


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> Ninety-Nine SE-L
> You Are SO Jealous
> May 5th, 2002 7,148 Ninety-Nine SE-L is on a distinguished road Ninety-Nine SE-L's Avatar
> OPIUM
> ...


 yup that is me.... 5th place


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> geez, I need to stop staring at this screen.


yes you do, give me a chance to gain on you a little


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> 15 seconds is alot better than 60 lol


hell yeah it is


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Hungry


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> 15 seconds is alot better than 60 lol


whores all over NF will agree with you


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Hungry


go eat than


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

NEW PAGE!!!! w00t


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Thats Hella Crazee


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ive been back and forth since 9 this morning (eastern time)


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Loki said:


> you wish! i still got 20 mins to whore


700 post in 20 minutes...you cant do it


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Is it alright if I post even if they don't count? I'm bored as hell.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

mmm, its almost 2 pm


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm soon to be 4th place...

how u like dem apples?!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> I Pledge Allegiance To The Federation Of My Anus



how's the turbo doin?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> whores all over NF will agree with you


<----+1


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Jujutzin said:


> Is it alright if I post even if they don't count? I'm bored as hell.


sure, scott said you just cant win


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Ive been back and forth since 9 this morning (eastern time)


I've pretty much just been here since 9am (est)


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> 700 post in 20 minutes...you cant do it


wanna bet?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Abraham Lincoln Was A Grand Old Man- Running Through The Woods With His Dick In Hand


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

im gonna do my 2g's


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> how's the turbo doin?


it's being shipped to me


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> whores all over NF will agree with you


speaking of whores is this the peole you are talking about?????

slow_sentra322 339 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 296 
Psch91 236 
BoxBroSG 104 
apachewoolf 102 
Radioaktiv 69 
Jujutzin 68 
Coco 63 
Flying V 60 
OPIUM 56 
vector03 47 
Loki 39 
drift240sxdrag 33 
0341TODD 27 
Scott 9 
Slayer2003 9 
Bumpin 5 
blankgazex 1 
Ksilvia8 1 
Not Banned 1


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> Originally Posted by Dave2k2
> And the rest of you bitches who do nothing but lick each others anus's and high five your retarded flame posts can all go suck a dick, I'm done with this cracker forum.



i pwned this fool


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> I'm a true whore.. threads like this just make people want to be like me


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> <----+1



you can do better than that


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Loki said:


> wanna bet?


gambling is the work of the devil


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

******** Are Gay


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

gonna do 4 post per minute!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

WOW....I missed out on alot


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Loki said:


> wanna bet?



haha we'll all pass you no matter what cause your DQ'd and your ban will take effect tomorrow probably hahaha


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

uhhhh yes no!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

mmm , waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa i gotta go to that interview!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

holy fuck, that lightning made me jump. I'm hit, I'm hit


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Should I ask my neighbor for the jack so I can install my motor mounts?

And how much to rent a torque wrench from an auto store?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

DAMN IT i ONLY HAVE LIKE 28!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

I past apachewoolf in posts on here!!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> WOW....I missed out on alot


more than you'll ever know


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> haha we'll all pass you no matter what cause your DQ'd and your ban will take effect tomorrow probably hahaha


OMG banned again now for what?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

coco has a new pimpin avatar


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I Am Going To Win Damn It


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> holy fuck, that lightning made me jump. I'm hit, I'm hit


didnt hit you hard enough if your still posting...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

No


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

i would really cheat in this game, but i'm going to play fair.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> sure, scott said you just cant win


Yay, now for some meaningless drivel!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

someone post up the stats


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

my co-worker just said he's takin' the kids to CiCi's pizza. but I am dedicated to my whorin'


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> holy fuck, that lightning made me jump. I'm hit, I'm hit


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

how many post do i have?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BWEEP!!! b,b,b,b,b


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

0341TODD said:


> I Am Going To Win Damn It


not a chance


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ha ha loki got DQed!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Loki said:


> how many post do i have?


not enough to win LMAO


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> someone post up the stats


slow_sentra you do it, your wining


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I Was Going To Change My Wheel Bearings Tonight- But Now I Have A New Mission!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> my co-worker just said he's takin' the kids to CiCi's pizza. but I am dedicated to my whorin'


cici's rocks


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> BWEEP!!! b,b,b,b,b


dejavu...i have seen this post before


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> I past apachewoolf in posts on here!!!!


bite my ass I gave up because I double posted lol


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> not enough to win LMAO


asdklfjklasdjfklasdfjklsdjk;flasdjkl;fd


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 342
Ninety-Nine SE-L 302
Psch91 237
BoxBroSG 109
apachewoolf 104
Jujutzin 69
Radioaktiv 69
Coco 65
Flying V 60
OPIUM 58
vector03 47
Loki 45
drift240sxdrag 37
0341TODD 32
Scott 9
Slayer2003 9
Bumpin 5
Nuskool 2
Not Banned 1
blankgazex 1
Ksilvia8 1


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Get A Barstool And Type Posts


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you sunk my battle ship


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> I Was Going To Change My Wheel Bearings Tonight- But Now I Have A New Mission!


you have the toold for that? Hmmm, you're local too.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

another useles post


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

They just keep coming..........


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Loki said:


> slow_sentra you do it, your wining


it is my goal to not let slow_sentra win....


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

hey look! its Loki! hahahaha


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> bite my ass I gave up because I double posted lol


you should learn to respect the rules.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Haha Those Guys Have 69!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Only 86 more for 2000 posts!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Loki said:


> asdklfjklasdjfklasdfjklsdjk;flasdjkl;fd


 this isn't a complete though. DQed!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> you sunk my battle ship


biatch you bearly have a tiny fishin boat


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm closing in on slow_sentra


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> They just keep coming..........


what do, you mean the useless posts because there is now a couple of thousand of them


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> this isn't a complete though. DQed!


wtf is DQ'ed!!!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> this isn't a complete though. DQed!


PWNED


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

so many people pwn3d by the rules. it is really a shame.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Loki said:


> asdklfjklasdjfklasdfjklsdjk;flasdjkl;fd


 this once again is not a complete thought. DQed!!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

hahaha first post onpage 109


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

69 Rules!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> so many people pwn3d by the rules. it is really a shame.


what rules?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

damn, i dont even have time to try to read other posts to respond before 3 others posts...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Loki said:


> wtf is DQ'ed!!!!!


 omg wtf lol you stupid newb


disqualified...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> you should learn to respect the rules.


I refuse to go into the dteails if you want to know what happened go back and read the double posts


hehehehe this should buy me time 

oops


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> so many people pwn3d by the rules. it is really a shame.


I almost ordered a plate that says SEL PWNZ


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Loki said:


> hahaha first post onpage 109


no, not quite buddy but good try


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

No Way Dude- Were Going So Fast You Were Half Way Down The Page


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Loki said:


> what rules?


read the first page


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Loki said:


> hahaha first post onpage 109


Who cares? You lost either way


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i hate rules


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

OPIUM said:


>


you whore.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I almost ordered a plate that says SEL PWNZ



But it doesn't.. so you can't


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Who cares? You lost either way


dont matter im still whoring!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

jeong is missing out


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ownage on page 110 :thumbup:


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

First One On 110!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

0341TODD said:


> No Way Dude- Were Going So Fast You Were Half Way Down The Page


yeah ok, you get what i mean


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I PWN the posting world


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> jeong is missing out


 hes with hes gay friends at the SPA


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Man this thread is moving way too fast!!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

My Mom Is Missing Out


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn this thread is on NOS


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm not a whore. im just practicing my right to post.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah im a few good post late


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

SEL PWNZ would have been a kewl plate


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

hey guys im LOK!!!!!!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

0341TODD said:


> First One On 110!


i think im the first one on a few pages but i dont have time to go back and check


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> My Mom Is Missing Out



No she's not


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I Was Also Going To Fit Up My Hard Pipes


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

freedom of the post!

1st amendment!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i'm not a whore. im just practicing my right to post.


freedom of speachZSDF!!!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> SEL PWNZ would have been a kewl plate


STOP posting damn you, i need to catch up


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I second that.....


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

She Has Huge Knockers Dude-youre Missing Out


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Loki said:


> hey guys im LOK!!!!!!


OMGHI2U!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

how do all you people have all this freetime?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> freedom of the post!
> 
> 1st amendment!


shut up you ****


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

get guys. my name is kevin


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> i think im the first one on a few pages but i dont have time to go back and check


go back and check. it won't take too long


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> No she's not


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> get guys. my name is kevin


and your a ****!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

0341TODD said:


> I Was Also Going To Fit Up My Hard Pipes


why do you captalize every word you type


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

This thread is on super crack!! We are on a mission, LONGEST POST EVAR!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

loki's name is raul.. wtf is that


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I Think This Shit Is Crazy!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

11 more to 1400!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Coco said:


>


go buddy jesus


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> She Has Huge Knockers Dude-youre Missing Out


HUge Knockersssssss!!!
Huge knockers sound good!
ANy pics?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Go cure cancer or something


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

man, I'm getting worried about breakin' da rules and getting DQ'ed


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

What Do We Get If We Win?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lokie is a pendejo!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, you guys suck


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

loki has a small weiner!!!


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

YEAH, BUT i DONT KNOW HOW TO COPY THEM ON HERE


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Jujutzin said:


> HUge Knockersssssss!!!
> Huge knockers sound good!
> ANy pics?


yeah we need pics NOW :showpics:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> lokie is a pendejo!


who the hells might Lokie be?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

hey look drift made the first post on a page


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> I Think This Shit Is Crazy!


How can inanimate stuff be crazy?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you guys really suck


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> What Do We Get If We Win?


1 week banination!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> loki has a small weiner!!!


im not ASIAN remember?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

no firewall can dodge a nerd!!


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey Thats A Double Post [email protected]!!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

You guys really, really suck


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

YOU get BANNNNED


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> loki has a small weiner!!!


How do you know?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> 1 week banination!


woooooooohooooooooo i dont wanna win than


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

but I love you guys


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> 1 week banination!


don't believe him. it's all a horrible lie


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

No Its Not- Nevermind


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Loki said:


> im not ASIAN remember?


Can you play the bass guitar?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Psch91 said:


> 1 week banination!


nah, scott wouldnt do that to us loyal whores


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

_if we only liked pussy duke.._


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

OPIUM said:


>


 ey matey, it's captain dave!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Jujutzin said:


> How do you know?


you know hes a ****..... :thumbdwn:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah but look at all the free post you get


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

i CAN PLAY REGULAR GUITAR


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

loki has sex with muslims!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH, my car alarm and the car next to it are going off in sync


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

dammit 10 mins and im gone


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

take back sunday - cute without the e


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> Yeah but look at all the free post you get


they're not free, we have to work for them


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Ouchhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> loki has sex with muslims!!!


LOL!!!!!! harris is gonna get mad dude shut up


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

stupid thunder


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Yeah but look at all the free post you get


yeah i think that slow_sentra is going to gain like 1000 post just today


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> Yeah but look at all the free post you get


Does your name mean New School in some cool internet speech?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> loki has sex with muslims!!!


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Yeah That Kinda Would Suck Ass


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

this thread is moving faster than a chat room


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> stupid thunder


still setting off your alarm...i told you to turn it off


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> Yeah but look at all the free post you get


Free posts for all who desire!!!
And not only that, but tell them what else they get...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> they're not free, we have to work for them


nothing is free


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> stupid thunder


stop yer whinnin' and go play on the roof


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Damn I couldnt get 1000 in 6 months


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

don't bother trying to explain angel i kno exactly wut goes onnnn


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you guys need to go home


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> this thread is moving faster than a chat room


I know its great


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Loki said:


> nothing is free


its costing you a possible job foo!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


>


hey the girl is fucking cute......she wanted it, i just gaved it to her :thumbup:


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I Already Said La Raza!!!!!!!! What Else Is Semi Funny?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> yeah i think that slow_sentra is going to gain like 1000 post just today


And that would be bad why?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> still setting off your alarm...i told you to turn it off


and the car next to it. in sync


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> you guys need to go home


i am home


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> you guys need to go home


I here until wednesday afternoon


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> its costing you a possible job foo!


mmm, the interview is at 3 im leaving in 10 mins


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Im damn near complete exhaustion trying to keep up...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I got the car alarm song memorized


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

She Was Like "lick Me Lick Me"


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> and the car next to it. in sync


god that would annoy the shit out of me...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i have a feeling everyone who posted in this thread will get banned


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

DAMN Sadddddddam That bastard


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> you guys need to go home


Nah nothing to do at home, besides I'm at work..


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> I Already Said La Raza!!!!!!!! What Else Is Semi Funny?


how bout STFU


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I can no longer think straight


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

^ getting banned sucks


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Hungry!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hey guys wut is up my ******?!?!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> and the car next to it. in sync












I'm sure you all saw this coming


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i have a feeling everyone who posted in this thread will get banned


yeah.......but oh well we got post for the day!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Psch91 said:


> Im damn near complete exhaustion trying to keep up...


at this point im just trying to respond to the post right above me and its not working very well


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Hungy!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I can no longer think straight


does that now mean that I'm thinking ghey?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

HEY iF I COULD LICK MY OWN NUTS I WOULD


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> god that would annoy the shit out of me...


I kinda enjoy it


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah im at 1401!!!!!!!!! hahaha


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I can no longer think straight



Are you turning gay?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

bb in a few to give yall another update

slow!!!! run bitch run!!!!

slow_sentra322 353 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 321 
Psch91 246 
BoxBroSG 125 
apachewoolf 105 
Jujutzin 76 
Radioaktiv 69 
Loki 68 
Coco 68 
OPIUM 66 
Flying V 60 
drift240sxdrag 53 
0341TODD 49 
vector03 47 
Scott 9 
Slayer2003 9 
Nuskool 9 
Bumpin 5 
Not Banned 1 
blankgazex 1 
Ksilvia8 1


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Thats because there are a bunch of whores HERE


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

I need to type less in my messages so i can post faster


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Im done for a bit, goddamn, this is complete madness!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i've had it with u guys and ur retarded flame posts! i'm done with this cracker forum


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I wish it would stop, I wanna leave soon


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i owned page 118 all of you are owned by ME on this page


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Thats because there are a bunch of whores HERE


This is the OT section of NF...what did you expect


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> HEY iF I COULD LICK MY OWN NUTS I WOULD


I can


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm no longer even reading the stuff above anymore


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm gettin real close to slow sentra


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

My Stupid Computer Konked Out


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

go to sleep bitch. die mother fucker die!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i've had it with u guys and ur retarded flame posts! i'm done with this cracker forum


leave than biatch no one cares for you


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Loki said:


> i owned page 118 all of you are owned by ME on this page


Im afraid not Loki


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Loki said:


> i owned page 118 all of you are owned by ME on this page


Riiiiiight.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

HEy I think I have made 10 only 349 more to go


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

eminem rocks the world!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yes eminem does rock


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

damnit

1. Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 15 seconds.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Its Impossible- You Cant


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i am julio!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> Im afraid not Loki


i OWNED page 119 again! so your all under my command! hahahaha go rape kevin!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> Im afraid not Loki


yeah I'll have to agree with Box on this one (wtf?)


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> me neither, oh wait


im trying to but its slowing me down


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I do.. but it makes me go slower.. I'll stop now


pictars only


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i am julio!


and your a fucking *******


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> yeah I'll have to agree with Box on this one (wtf?)


someone agrees with me....no way


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

there is no time to slow down


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

we can't stop, cuz, we're close to the edge.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I Dont Know Half The Shit You Guys Are Saying- I Just Type


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> I do.. but it makes me go slower.. I'll stop now
> 
> 
> pictars only


no pics


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> I do.. but it makes me go slower.. I'll stop now
> 
> 
> pictars only


pics slow everyone down


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

all of you need to get a life


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yes I'm at the top of page 120


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

That Is Correct My Friend


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> I Dont Know Half The Shit You Guys Are Saying- I Just Type


i read 10 secs and reply in the last 5


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

someone post stats


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

0341TODD said:


> I Dont Know Half The Shit You Guys Are Saying- I Just Type


You need to stop capatilizing everything....its really weird


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> yes I'm at the top of page 120


no your not


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Where The Hell Do You Get Those Gay Ass Pictures?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> someone post stats


no time, must keep posting


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yawn. me tired.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Loki said:


> i read 10 secs and reply in the last 5


I gave up reading in the 2nd grade


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

nevermind you are


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I Like Capitalizing- Its Kinky


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

all right, first one on page 121


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> no time, must keep posting


DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 353 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 321 
Psch91 246 
BoxBroSG 125 
apachewoolf 105 
Jujutzin 76 
Radioaktiv 69 
Loki 68 
Coco 68 
OPIUM 66 
Flying V 60 
drift240sxdrag 53 
0341TODD 49 
vector03 47 
Scott 9 
Slayer2003 9 
Nuskool 9 
Bumpin 5 
Not Banned


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> My Stupid Computer Konked Out


 Mine is going too.....


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I gave up reading in the 2nd grade


reading is for da gangstas


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

is anything else going on in OT?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Ummm The Webbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

0341TODD said:


> I Like Capitalizing- Its Kinky


Ok, now thats just...yeah


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> all right, first one on page 121


Hmmm, I'm on page 37


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> is anything else going on in OT?


we are all here dude


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Im Trying To Psyche You Out By Capatilzing


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> Ummm The Webbbbbbbbbbbbb


innernet


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah theres a thread full of post


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

4 mins and im gone


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> is anything else going on in OT?


I highley doubt it


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> is anything else going on in OT?



I was whoring the movie thread but then I got bored..


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

99 needs to stop posting. he just wants braggin' rights


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

OPIUM said:


>


bump


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Yeah theres a thread full of post


he is lying!!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

gonna take a shower


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> 99 needs to stop posting. he just wants braggin' rights


damn straight


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Wierd Huh?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

no bumping da hamster. it's not humane


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

later guys


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

50 cent!! *****


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> innernet


Damn son 7,000...I think thats the most on the forums correct me if im wrong


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Jujutzin said:


> I was whoring the movie thread but then I got bored..


yeah this thread is much more fun


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Damn Gay Also!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

post whore like hell!!!!! see ya in 2 hours


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I need some sex


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

loki is teh ghey


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Damn son 7,000...I think thats the most on the forums correct me if im wrong


it is the most...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Loki said:


> later guys


I'll post more in your honor (or just for my benefit)


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Do Pictures Count?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> 50 cent!! *****


shut up your asian


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I need some sex


dont we all


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Loki said:


> gonna take a shower


Don't be playing with your fireman.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> Damn son 7,000...I think thats the most on the forums correct me if im wrong


bery good


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i post becuase loki is gay


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Cant Leave you must stay


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

More For My Benefit Then Honor


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Loki said:


> shut up your asian


pwn3d by your ethnicity


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

and the first one on page 124


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Don't be playing with your fireman.


haha, cartman


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

What Are We All Up To Now?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> bery good


 i'll pass you up.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> pwn3d by your ethnicity


pwn3d by ur stupidity


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I think I'm gonna get carpal tunnel


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

with only 3 post per page this is going to beat "3 werds" really fast


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


>


ROCK!!!!!! till you get old and die!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

GOd make them STOPPP


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> What Are We All Up To Now?


jacking off


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Loki said:


> ROCK!!!!!! till you get old and die!


rock on


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hello- I Am Mister Ed


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> What Are We All Up To Now?


same old same old, just whoring it up!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

cuz there were two sets of footprints in the sand then there was one set of print foots int eh sand, when times get hard and shit hits the fan God don't walk with me he carries me man..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think we're half way there.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

OPIUM said:


>


where the hell are you getting your pics OPIUM???


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Yo Yo Dog- I Have Like 20 Posts


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Post Post Post


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> pwn3d by ur stupidity


yeah so what's yer point?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

pictures suck


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Some Bible


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I think we're half way there.


half way with 15 hours to go, oh yeah, this will kill it


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Those Are Crazy Computers!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I think we're half way there.


You typin with one hand too?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Stupid Rain!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

someone post an update of the count list


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I am so confused it's not funny


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Some Bible


he is scanning those in fast then


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I am so confused it's not funny


confused about what???


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Anyone posting away with 56K feal bad for ya here


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I think I need to start using the "quick reply" feature


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> You typin with one hand too?


I told you that


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

The file for 07-02 has been received and processed by National Business Factors, Inc


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

yeah, go DSL!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wuts up with all the sacreligios pictures opium


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Im Going To See Lynrd Skynrd!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I think I need to start using the "quick reply" feature


you haven't been doing that?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 369 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 344 
Psch91 248 
BoxBroSG 149 
apachewoolf 107 
Loki 87 
Jujutzin 83 
OPIUM 80 
Radioaktiv 69 
Coco 68 
drift240sxdrag 65 
0341TODD 65 
Flying V 60 
vector03 47 
Nuskool 21 
Scott 9 
Slayer2003 9 
Bumpin 5 
Not Banned 1 
blankgazex 1 
Ksilvia8 1 
Show Thread & Close Window


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I think I need to start using the "quick reply" feature


i dont think it works


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> yeah, go DSL!!!


what does post whore have to do with dick sucking lips?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wow guys we must be the coolest bunch in NF history...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> i dont think it works



Just asthetics!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*380* emails in my inbox!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

damn you 99 stay away from my pc


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

I might catch Psch91 pretty soon


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

damn i'm only in the 60s?!!?!?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

STATS?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?! ty


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> I might catch Psch91 pretty soon


is he even still on?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

J/k I Wouldnt See Them- They Are ******* Rock!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> *380* emails in my inbox!!!!!!!!!!!


you need to turn that shit off then...or do a lot of deleting


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

who wants to pay starcraft?!?!?!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

llama


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

moooooooo or something


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Lynrd Skynrd is from JAcksonville ohhhh wait so am I


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I think Box is actually in 2nd place


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Yeah What Are We At?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> is he even still on?


i dont think so


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

anyone got Gmail?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Cant play starcraft im to busy being a post whore


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I want food


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Should we let guiness know whats going on here?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yeah someone post the numbers


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I think Box is actually in 2nd place


sweet, but i still have a long way to go to catch you


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

anyone got gmail!?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Oh Shit I Forgot About Email!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I got Microsoft werd


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&threadid=62607

refresh at will


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Jujutzin said:


> Should we let guiness know whats going on here?


that might not be a bad idea...most post by a group of people in 24 hours


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i own at starcraft!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

is gettin pretty disgusting in here


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Brb


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I want food


Just ate, now digesting..
ate quesadillas..yum


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn this thread


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

0341TODD said:


> Oh Shit I Forgot About Email!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL, thats got to suck


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I've never seen this many whores in one place before


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> *can't stop the zerg rush!!!*


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I need a butler


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

another page with me at the top


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Damn you and 7 thousannnnnnnnnnnnnnddddddddddd


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm glad none of this hits my email


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

indeed u can't


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm posting, yay


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

damn yall read the posts I have posted them nonstop


slow_sentra322 375 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 350 
Psch91 248 
BoxBroSG 156 
apachewoolf 108 
Loki 87 
Jujutzin 86 
OPIUM 85 
drift240sxdrag 72 
0341TODD 70 
Coco 70 
Radioaktiv 69 
Flying V 60 
vector03 47 
Nuskool 23 
Scott 9 
Slayer2003 9 
Bumpin 5 
Not Banned 1 
blankgazex 1 
Ksilvia8 1


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I need a slave


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I've never seen this many whores in one place before


neither have i


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I'm posting, yay


hurray for you, foo


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

will opium stop posting pictures?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Im not even close to second yet...but i will get there


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Should we let guiness know whats going on here?


i'm sure someone has us beat my a LONG shot.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

w00t over 7200


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

omg wtf omg omg omg how do we spot the zerg rush!!!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> I need a slave


A love slave is nice


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

was that mr. ed?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> will opium stop posting pictures?


doesnt look like it


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

brain freeze


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

can't stop the zerg rush omg omg omg!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> brain freeze


my brain has been frozen hours ago


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you all suck


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

jeong is gay!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Jujutzin said:


> A love slave is nice


I wish i had a love slave, im still leaving the possition open for guitargoddess if she wants it


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

God that horse it it it has no hair


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

OH YES!!!!!!! ejaculation


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

can someone show me how to stop the zerg rush?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Hahahaahah Xxxxxxx


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

and another page...it doesnt really matter but it gives me something to post about


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> you all suck


only nipples dude, only nipples. and some times a clit :thumbup:


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I Had 106 Emails!!!!!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> my brain has been frozen hours ago


I'v jus regressed


----------



## JustToyz (Jul 2, 2004)

yaya i'm reregistered finally
:cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

OPIUM said:


>


 PWNED!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> OH YES!!!!!!! ejaculation



EWWWW its all over your keyboard and monitor, nasty!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I love you guys


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

2000 post for this thread is almost here


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

0341TODD said:


> I Had 106 Emails!!!!!!!


thats not too bad


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

opium messed up!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I hate you guys


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> 2000 post for this thread is almost here


its going fast


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

It all over your eye


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

eat my shit cock suckers!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> opium messed up!!!


does that mean that he's DQ'ed?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I hate you guys


no you dont :thumbup:


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Im Out Of Stuff To Write


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

what's our post goal?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

can't stop... the zerg rush


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> its going fast


Speed kills
but its a big rush!! :thumbup:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

who the hell are you and what the hell are you jumping into the middle of this madness for????????/ run for your life boy it ain't safe !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I love u guys


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> does that mean that he's DQ'ed?


even if he is it wouldnt stop him from posting those damn pics


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> what's our post goal?


I don't have one. I just wanna win. I wanna be a whore for a day.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

its ZEUSSSSS


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hahahaha 133 is all mine


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> who the hell are you and what the hell are you jumping into the middle of this madness for????????/ run for your life boy it ain't safe !!!!!!!!!!!!


this area is for trained professionals only


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I don't have one. I just wanna win. I wanna be a whore for a day.


I mean to beat the 3 werds thread


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> hahahaha 133 is all mine


what was that about number 133?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

can't stop the zerg rush


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

IM I teenage Post WHORE


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Lately as spring has approached, I have noticed an increase number of incidents where I have notices you gals wearing tops that do not overlap

your pants, skirts, etc. This is allowing “skin” to be exposed between the top you are wearing and the pants you are wearing. This is not appropriate in the work place. Please make sure if you are dressing for work that you are not dressing the same as if you were going out on the town after work. Please make sure your tops are long enough to overlap the top of your pants.



We will be having some clients come to our office and I want to make sure everyone is dressing in “business casual attire” while at work.



Thanks for your understanding

Dennis


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I don't have one. I just wanna win. I wanna be a whore for a day.


well i think you have that spot all wraped up


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*400* emails!!!!!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

mY EYES ....AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

someone post stats


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> can't stop the zerg rush


what the fuck is the zerg rush


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

show me how to stop the zerg rush plz


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> well i think you have that spot all wraped up


I can't be sure, so if yer hoping I'll go to sleep or something. Sod off!!!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I mean to beat the 3 werds thread


that would be awesome, but I don't think its going to happen..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> mY EYES ....AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


my brain, ahhh


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> what the fuck is the zerg rush


 something that is unstoppable


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Wait i need one more post before stat update


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> someone post stats


what too lazy to go look for yourself, i swear we will all stop posting while you look


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 386 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 366 
Psch91 248 
BoxBroSG 170 
apachewoolf 111 
OPIUM 97 
Jujutzin 92 
Loki 87 
drift240sxdrag 84 
0341TODD 72 
Coco 71 
Radioaktiv 69 
Flying V 60 
vector03 47 
Nuskool 31 
Scott 9 
Slayer2003 9 
Bumpin 5 
Not Banned 1 
blankgazex


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> my brain, ahhh


don't need to think or see just post


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> that would be awesome, but I don't think its going to happen..


we're actually pretty close


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

will you join me to stop the zerg rush?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

My fingerssss


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh, I'm only 20 behind slow sentra


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Wait i need one more post before stat update


you are going to need a couple of hundred more in my opinion


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

for some reason 99 is catching up with me


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

since you post whores don't get out of this thread.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=62645 NickZac just got back from vacation.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> what too lazy to go look for yourself, i swear we will all stop posting while you look



Yeah and monkeys fly out my butt at midnight...shaa!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I will join you....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

we must stop the zerg rush! together!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm doing it


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> for some reason 99 is catching up with me


he is posting faster


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I want cake


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Jujutzin said:


> Yeah and monkeys fly out my butt at midnight...shaa!


damn, I can't wait to hear you scream at midnight


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

high speed connection


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

will u go toto war with me brother?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I want POSTTTTTTTT.........


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I'm doing it


You using KY jelly?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yes numbah one on 137


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

innernet rocks


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

he is useing peanut butter


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> You using KY jelly?


yes


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

God these pics are so RANDOM


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

shit i lost track of where i was....what were we talking about


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> he is useing peanut butter


I hope it's not the crunchy kind *ouch*


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> innernet rocks


Internet pRon rocks...!! :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

haha, I keep getting 1st on each new page


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

can't stop it


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

post type R


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> God these pics are so RANDOM


and he has so many of them...makes me wonder about him really


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

it's hard to get more than 2 posts on a page


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sentra type R


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Thats the way the cookie Crumbles


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> post type R


there have been a lot of those lately


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

wang type R


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

can you stop the zerg rush?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> shit i lost track of where i was....what were we talking about


Dude just go with the flow, just pic a post and respond to it.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

internet porn makes my life worth living


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao try the laser jerkoff canon it works wonders lol j/k


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

He just goes to a site and then IDK


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

That's the way to funky town


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

I dont know what was said above me but i bet it was a worthless post put there for the soul purpose of post whoring


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

maybe just maybe this can!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm the quick draw round here


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

They are abusing the 15 second rule


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> That's the way to funky town


yep i was right


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> lmao try the laser jerkoff canon it works wonders lol j/k


isn't that just the new name for the castration cannon?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm so quick with my shiny keyboard


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Life is a one way street. No matter how many detours you take, none of them leads back. And once you know and accept that, life becomes much simpler.

-Isabel Moore


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> They are abusing the 15 second rule


that rule is actually slowing me down


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Starcraft is gay play counter strike


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

anyone reading anymore


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nice and tight just like prom night!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I'm so quick with my shiny keyboard


why the hell is your keyboard shiny


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

dammit, opium needs to be taken out back and beaten again


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> nice and tight just like prom night!


hellz ya


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

You know it......except now days its more like nice and tight just like middle school graduation night


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> dammit, opium needs to be taken out back and beaten again


somebody didnt do a good enough job the first time obviously


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> That's the way to funky town



is there a taxi to there?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> why the hell is your keyboard shiny


you know why


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

gotta maintain the pace,like a runner


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

ok, really the pics are getting a little old now...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> is there a taxi to there?


you gotta follow your heart


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

follow your penis's heart


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Opium pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez stop with these....post more OF the FEMALES


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> you gotta follow your heart


or take the bus


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

where's all mi homiez?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

need to maximize my breathing and minimize my key strokes


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

The biggest early threat to a Zerg brood when facing a Terran opponent will be the Marine and Firebat. Both of these units will tear through Zergling hordes when either Stimpacked or protected by bunkers. Should the Terran infantry be backed by Medics, the situation becomes even worse. The best early game solution is to outproduce your opponent and use a mixed force of Zerglings and Hydralisks. While Zerglings will not fare very well against Firebats, the Zerglings can distract the Marines while your own Hydralisks take out the Firebats. If the Marines and Firebats are accompanied by Medics, you will need much larger numbers, better upgrades, or a favorable defensive piece of terrain to hold off the Terrans with just Zerglings and Hydralisks. The Subterranean Spines of the Lurker are the first definitive counter the Zerg has against Terran infantry. A few Lurkers at a chokepoint can hold off huge numbers of Marines and Firebats, even if the Lurkers are detected by the Terran. 
If your opponent continues to massively produce Marines or Firebats during the later stages of the game, use Ultralisks to mow through the enemy infantry lines. If the Ultralisk's Carapace is fully upgraded, the Marines and Firebats will inflict very little damage. Even a single Ultralisk can destroy entire squads at a time. The fast and long ranged attack of the Guardian will also annihilate Terran infantry in an effective manner.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm quicker than slow sentra b/c I got an SE-L


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Opium pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez stop with these....post more OF the FEMALES


now there is an idea...lets see some females opium...that would be great and distract everyone from posting for a while


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

no you just need to POST


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

someone suck my dick


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm have a hard time typing. and it's not the good type of hard time.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Vultures can be a nuisance to a Zerg force with their quick speed and Spider Mines, but their power should not be underestimated. Vultures have the capability to execute quick hit and run raids against your Drones, and the Vulture's attack does excellent damage to the small Zerglings. Fields of Spider Mines also prove fairly nasty to an unsuspecting Zergling attack force. Masses of Hydralisks have little to fear from either the Vultures or Spider Mines, but the speed of the Vulture usually allows the Terran to retreat from any engagement. The best counter to the Vulture is the Mutalisk. Since the Vulture has no anti-air capability, the hover bikes make easy targets for the fast moving Mutalisks.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I'm have a hard time typing. and it's not the good type of hard time.


ur jus retarded


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> need to maximize my breathing and minimize my key strokes


just keep all post belowe 15 words and you will be ok


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

integra type R


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

That might even get our hands of th Keyboard......Distrct us...He culd use it against us


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> The biggest early threat to a Zerg brood when facing a Terran opponent will be the Marine and Firebat. Both of these units will tear through Zergling hordes when either Stimpacked or protected by bunkers. Should the Terran infantry be backed by Medics, the situation becomes even worse. The best early game solution is to outproduce your opponent and use a mixed force of Zerglings and Hydralisks. While Zerglings will not fare very well against Firebats, the Zerglings can distract the Marines while your own Hydralisks take out the Firebats. If the Marines and Firebats are accompanied by Medics, you will need much larger numbers, better upgrades, or a favorable defensive piece of terrain to hold off the Terrans with just Zerglings and Hydralisks. The Subterranean Spines of the Lurker are the first definitive counter the Zerg has against Terran infantry. A few Lurkers at a chokepoint can hold off huge numbers of Marines and Firebats, even if the Lurkers are detected by the Terran.
> If your opponent continues to massively produce Marines or Firebats during the later stages of the game, use Ultralisks to mow through the enemy infantry lines. If the Ultralisk's Carapace is fully upgraded, the Marines and Firebats will inflict very little damage. Even a single Ultralisk can destroy entire squads at a time. The fast and long ranged attack of the Guardian will also annihilate Terran infantry in an effective manner.


lmao you guys are nuts


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

since when did your penis get a heart?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

also, dont use punctuation or spell check


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> That might even get our hands of th Keyboard......Distrct us...He culd use it against us


nea


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> just keep all post belowe 15 words and you will be ok



Do you know e-CPR?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

that 15 sec rule sucks


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Or worse he could post pics of DUDES...I would leave immedialty


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> That might even get our hands of th Keyboard......Distrct us...He culd use it against us


yeah but i dont think he is going to take the time to figure that out though


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm betting some of those pics were cool if I looked at them


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Do you know e-CPR?


only k-CPR


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Change the subject OPIUM


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

this is how u stop the zerg rush! follow me!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I'm betting some of those pics were cool if I looked at them


I'm gonna beat you


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm gonna need detox by tomorrow


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I'm betting some of those pics were cool if I looked at them


there not, really they are not...we need some hot chicks posted up by him to make them cool


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

someone post stats


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

post some boobies!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I'm gonna beat you


im going to beat you both


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

and after detox I'm gonna need rehab


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

drunkin little post whore


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

YES I secons that motion....We also NEED an update FASTSTSTSS


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Stats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Late night crew ownz all post whoring, just wait and see


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I think I sprained my whackin' hand


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Update


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmmfao here is all yall a pic


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I'm gonna need detox by tomorrow


You could go betty ford clinic


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

thats like page number 6 that im at the top of, go me


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Post Stats


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

is it starting to slow down in here yet?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

as soon as I beat slow sentra I'm leavin


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Not good news ....you should stop now and seek first AID


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i am a silent witness


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I think I sprained my whackin' hand


well shit, now what are you going to do for the next 2 weeks


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

not a chance


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 404 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 399 
Psch91 248 
BoxBroSG 191 
OPIUM 118 
apachewoolf 115 
Jujutzin 100 
drift240sxdrag 96 
Loki 87 
0341TODD 72 
Coco 72 
Radioaktiv 69 
Flying V 60 
Nuskool 49 
vector03 47 
Scott 9 
Slayer2003 9 
Bumpin 5 
Not Banned 1


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

im back again


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

screw da stats. I'm too far to care about anything


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> is it starting to slow down in here yet?


a little bit, peoples fingers are starting to wear out.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

keep posting you ****


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

No wee need more people ...GO find them recruit tem


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> is it starting to slow down in here yet?


nope, doesnt seem to be


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

do u kno wut is beyond that beach? immortaity!! TAKE IT! IT'S YOURS!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

some bish is getting close


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

damn customers are holding me up man


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm 3 away


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Update You Fagsssss


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> keep posting you ****


dont forget your posting too fool


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i own you!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

w00t I'm gonna be in the lead


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

that is gay drift


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I'm 3 away


but you don't have to worry about getting DQ'ed and I do


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra is about to get over taken


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

haha, I pwn slow sentra


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I cant take it much longer


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

i own my nuts- I lick em


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I can't even get up to get water


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

We are having some problems with our copy machine

The two problems are

1.) When you put documents in the automatic feeder, the machine is not pulling the forms into the copier consistently.

2.) The duplex tray on the copier keeps opening by itself and is creating an error code. You then have to close the tray and the code

resets it self. Tray just pops open on it’s own.



Might need to have a service call put in on the machine.

Dennis


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

HAHA post it up Slown


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I win


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

dude- did alot of people get off here?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> but you don't have to worry about getting DQ'ed and I do


there really isnt any DQ's i dont think


----------



## JustToyz (Jul 2, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> damn customers are holding me up man


not like there gonna buy anything anyway


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

soon


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I've gone insane. I'm laughing at nothing


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

No sit down and post BIATCHHHHH


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

dont we go till tomorrow?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

do u selel propane and propane accesories?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

0341TODD said:


> dude- did alot of people get off here?


hmmm, dont know. Dont have time to really check


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> I cant take it much longer



Don't worry , you'll get used to it..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn 15 seconds


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I can't feel my penis any more


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I's so cool


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

or do we go till midnight?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

HAHAHA 800....Im coming Nintey


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn u slow sentra


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I can't feel my penis any more


what the hell are you doing over there???


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I've gone insane. I'm laughing at nothing


You need to get laid....
but then again laughter is the best medicine


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

hey that was a pretty building opium (i think)


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

sucks for slow sentra he just got passed


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 410 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 409 
Psch91 248 
BoxBroSG 197 
OPIUM 124 
apachewoolf 116 
Jujutzin 103 
drift240sxdrag 100 
Loki 87 
0341TODD 79 
Coco 72 
Radioaktiv 69 
Flying V 60 
Nuskool 55 
vector03 47 
Scott 9 
Slayer2003 9 
Bumpin 5 
JustToyz 2


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'll beat you


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

me either- we sell automotive accesories


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> damn u slow sentra


poor sentra couldnt keep up


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

please a moment of silence for 9/11 ......1 minute of no posting starting now


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> what the hell are you doing over there???


He was letting dog go at it.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm So Close!!!


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

what are you guys at?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Jujutzin said:


> You need to get laid....
> but then again laughter is the best medicine


if I took the time to get laid you whores would run me over


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hurry pass up slow sentra!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

and i think that makes slow_sentra lose the lead


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> please a moment of silence for 9/11 ......1 minute of no posting starting now


when............


now?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

we cant double post right?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I Win!!!!!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yo all are going to hell for not obeying my orders


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I will not let this slip away from me


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I need to catch the hell up!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I've beat him


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

pass slow sentra he is too slow!!!! SE-L just kicked in yo!


----------



## JustToyz (Jul 2, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> me either- we sell automotive accesories


no u don't u sell propane and propane accessories ...
:loser:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I've beat him


you will not deny me


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaah, I win


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

this sucks- I will have to stay on here all night!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L 413 
slow_sentra322 412 
Psch91 248 
BoxBroSG 200 
OPIUM 127 
apachewoolf 117 
Jujutzin 106 
drift240sxdrag 102 
Loki 87 
0341TODD 82 
Coco 72 
Radioaktiv 69 
Flying V 60 
Nuskool 58 
vector03 47 
Scott 9 
Slayer2003 9 
Bumpin 5 
JustToyz


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> if I took the time to get laid you whores would run me over


I would happily give up posting for a little sex, even better maybe post while getting sex...oh that would be heaven


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> if I took the time to get laid you whores would run me over



Okay then don't get laid....
sucks for you...

or you can get a bj while whoring!! :thumbup:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

We need something to talk about please someone start a subject anything lets go


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

*SE-L just kicked in yo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> you will not deny me


I beat you, dude


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

dammit 99 go to sleep or something


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

HA, slow_sentra loses the lead


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

SEX it is


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I beat you bad


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

why does it say we can only post every 60 seconds?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

go anywhere I don't care where


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

downshift go!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> dammit 99 go to sleep or something


not feeling so confident now are you???


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I got 2 MORE than you, hahahahahah


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

hahaha look at the fat kid on the computer!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I hate you and the horse you rode in on


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

HAHA slown is getting OWNED MAJORLYYYY


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

eat my dust vtec just kicked in yo!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> downshift go!


downshifting is cheating


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I SO win


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

your car is really slow


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

where do you get those gay pictures?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

too soon junior!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

was it a white HORSE?????


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm so much better than you. I get bragging rights now


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> HAHA slown is getting OWNED MAJORLYYYY


i know, its funny


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

slow and ugly we can't forget ugly


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i like it wut ur doing right there!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

oh shit NOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> your car is really slow


faster than yours


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I will race a gay sentra- i beat the hell out of my nx with my z


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I'm so much better than you. I get bragging rights now


ohhhh, slow_sentra just got overtaken


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

it looks like the ass end of ugly


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> slow and ugly we can't forget ugly



beauty is only skin deep...

thats what ugly people say


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

maybe slow iwll pull a ricer fly by!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

anyway, I got what I came for. I quit now. BUT LET IT BURN YOU UP INSIDE THAT I'M THE BEST WHORE


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

it ain't over yet slappy nuts


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

we are closed july 5th in observance of the 4th


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ooo the ufck!!!?!?!


oh kay kay kay!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

it's on until the break of dawn


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I dont think so nintey nine is a super POST HOOKER


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

im going to go to the beach!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

I think im falling behind


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'll see you guys later, I got what I came for


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

u can get crunk in the club!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> anyway, I got what I came for. I quit now. BUT LET IT BURN YOU UP INSIDE THAT I'M THE BEST WHORE



do you really want to brag that?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

and then when dawn breaks it's still on


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

well untill 9 that is


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

well it's stayin neck in necm right now come one guys gotta beat 3 words

Ninety-Nine SE-L 422 
slow_sentra322 421 
Psch91 248 
BoxBroSG 206 
OPIUM 134 
apachewoolf 118 
drift240sxdrag 109 
Jujutzin 108 
0341TODD 88 
Loki 87 
Coco 72 
Radioaktiv 69 
Nuskool 63 
Flying V 60 
vector03 47 
Scott 9 
Slayer2003 9 
Bumpin 5 
JustToyz 3 
Not Banned 1 
blankgazex 1 
Ksilvia8 1 
Show Thread & Close Window


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I'll see you guys later, I got what I came for


and the leader is calling it a day


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

ive gotta go steal barricades tonight!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

my frickin back in staarting to bother me


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

i have all the time in the world its summer time bitches


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> im going to go to the beach!



topless beach or nude beach?

You could start an orgy!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you don't want to be dead int he strrets


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

he came for whoring


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

well slow_sentra...your biggest competition just dropped out


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

You Suck 99 I Hate You


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> my frickin back in staarting to bother me


RICER EXCUSES


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

nude beach


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

we don't give a fuuuuuu ck


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> ive gotta go steal barricades tonight!


You going to plan a barricade party tonight?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

ITS okay we believ you


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> he came for whoring


and he accomplished his goal...


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> You Suck 99 I Hate You


well now, jelous are we???


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

that whore just wanted to be able to say that he had 1st place at some point in time


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

i have naked pictures of your mom


----------



## JustToyz (Jul 2, 2004)

u wish it was nude, are beach's are lame


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

and its friday who is willing to sacrifice there friday to become a WHORE


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

0341TODD said:


> i have naked pictures of your mom


nobody wants to see those


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

and slow gets his lead back

slow_sentra322 426 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 423 
Psch91 248 
BoxBroSG 210 
OPIUM 138 
apachewoolf 119 
drift240sxdrag 113 
Jujutzin 112 
0341TODD 93 
Loki 87 
Coco 72 
Radioaktiv 69 
Nuskool 68 
Flying V 60 
vector03 47 
Scott 9 
Slayer2003 9 
Bumpin 5 
JustToyz 3 
Not Banned


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

jealous no, bitter yes. I still hope he gets diarrhea


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I posted that so long ago ****


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> i have naked pictures of your mom


whose mom, does she have huge knockers?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

OPIUM DAMN just give it a BREAK


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> and its friday who is willing to sacrifice there friday to become a WHORE


I would hate to say this but im not sure i have too much to do tonight, im saving my money and alcohol for tomorrow night


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

just too much posting going on in here


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

i have 96? shit


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Haha Toppped That Page


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> and its friday who is willing to sacrifice there friday to become a WHORE


Not I, I'm whoring at work..


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> OPIUM DAMN just give it a BREAK


he is not listenting to us


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

is anyone reading much of what is getting posted in here?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

i cant wait till tonight


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Corona Right?????


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> just too much posting going on in here


but thats what makes this fun


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

0341TODD said:


> i have 96? shit


miles behind


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

no


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

40's and fireworks HAHAHAHAAA


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Jujutzin said:


> but thats what makes this fun


he speaks the truth


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> is anyone reading much of what is getting posted in here?


not really, i just pick a post and reply to it..


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Jujutzin said:


> Not I, I'm whoring at work..


yeah I've been whorin' at work all day


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

that is true!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

wait 40's fireworks and BITCHESSSSS


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> he speaks the truth


and the truth will set you free!!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Jujutzin said:


> not really, i just pick a post and reply to it..


thats what im doing


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

what a beutiful painting


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I am not going to win!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm starting to trip like I've taken some opium


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> yeah I've been whorin' at work all day


I didnt see this thread until 1:30 so thats why im so behind


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

interesting as that is


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I just have to make enough post to be known as an almost postwhore


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> what a beutiful painting


if you stop to smell the roses the world will pass you by..


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

0341TODD said:


> I am not going to win!


nope, you wont. I wont either most likely


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

see yall in a bit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

dude I didnt see this till 45 min ago so im WAY THE HELL BEHIND!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

but we're just trying to be 4079 post on 3 werds right?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

you probably wont either


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Jujutzin said:


> if you stop to smell the roses the world will pass you by..


If you dont stop and look around some time, you might miss something


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

wow there's a lot of whores up in here


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> dude I didnt see this till 45 min ago so im WAY THE HELL BEHIND!


yup, better get some serious whoring done and fast!!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah Your Right


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> If you dont stop and look around some time, you might miss something


yeah and I've missed alot today


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> but we're just trying to be 4079 post on 3 werds right?


I think that was a secondary goal to being huge whores


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

holy shit this is crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

we are the future of the forum fellllaz


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> I think that was a secondary goal to being huge whores


gotta keep yer eye on da prize


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> If you dont stop and look around some time, you might miss something


Yeah but.....


you got a point...
but I am too busy whoring to pay attention right now


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Jujutzin said:


> yup, better get some serious whoring done and fast!!


Man, i cant post any faster, damn 15 second rule


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Jujutzin said:


> Yeah but.....
> 
> 
> you got a point...
> but I am too busy whoring to pay attention right now


yeah i dont even know what im saying any more...im just typing as fast as possible


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

im a post whore!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I need a break


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah fuck that rule ....


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

0341TODD said:


> im a post whore!


we all are


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

damn opium you have to be getting tired


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> we are the future of the forum fellllaz



we believe the children are our future...
torture them so that they may know that life is unfair and unjust


or treat them well and have other kids beat them up...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

it feels like my brain is about to run out of my ears


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

no b/c youre gay


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> yeah fuck that rule ....


just think how bad it would be if the 60 second rule was still on


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

wow all this time I thought is was spelt ghey


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> it feels like my brain is about to run out of my ears


thats not your brain..... its your brain having an orgasm..


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Matt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> it feels like my brain is about to run out of my ears


really, sounds like you need a couple of hours of break time


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

where are you?


----------



## JustToyz (Jul 2, 2004)

todd.........


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm gonna hunt opium down and shoot off his pinky toe


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Jujutzin said:


> thats not your brain..... its your brain having an orgasm..


then that would make it his brain wouldnt it


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

i wouldnt be here if that gay ass 60 second rule was on.......


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> i wouldnt be here if that gay ass 60 second rule was on.......


yeah the 60 rule would have killed this post number


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Oh Shit More Nosssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> i wouldnt be here if that gay ass 60 second rule was on.......


yeah it would take too long to get any posts that way


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> yeah it would take too long to get any posts that way


we would never hit 4079 with the 60 rule


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

i dont know the leaders have fallen of but opiums coming hard


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

then again I should never say never because you never know


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Oh Shit More Nosssssssssssssssssssss


danger to manifold, danger to manifold...oh shit my passenger side floor board just fell off...for some ungodly reason...and killed 4 spectators


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)




----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## JustToyz (Jul 2, 2004)

can only imagine the bandwidth


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

whats never gonna happen cause never never never post post potsp oststpotpotspotsptopstst


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> i dont know the leaders have fallen of but opiums coming hard


Man, i dont need to know when opiums is "comming hard"


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

my frickin head is killin me


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)




----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

whoa, nismoprincess, where did you come from???


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


>


whoa dig dug was the hawtness


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

where are you Matt?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)




----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

crap, now we have 2 people posting pics damnit


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

ahhh fuck nt two of of them I CANT TAKE ITTT


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

so now it's pic post. yeah say that 5 times fast.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

too many pics!!!! cant take it!!!


----------



## JustToyz (Jul 2, 2004)

hey **** read the posts


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

hello


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)




----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> ahhh fuck nt two of of them I CANT TAKE ITTT


shit you beat me to it


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

they are some really interesting pictures...i might add...lol


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

JustToyz said:


> hey **** read the posts


whose readin' anything on here now?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

you cant read the posts


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


>


Dig dug rulez


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

thats okay here in this thread its okay to say the same thing twice or three times...so go ahead


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

old skool video games rocked


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

0341TODD said:


> you cant read the posts


there is no time


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

matt is a ****!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JustToyz (Jul 2, 2004)

contra ruled the nintendo


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> old skool video games rocked


damn right they do


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> thats okay here in this thread its okay to say the same thing twice or three times...so go ahead


say what two or three times??


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

however, dead armadillos do not rock


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

you must justt post no reading just post


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

hey what time do you wanna meet up?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

JustToyz said:


> contra ruled the nintendo


techmo super bowl ownz all...or TMNT


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


>




LMAO!! Eva OWNERizes on a whole new level!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> hey what time do you wanna meet up?


same time as always right?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

that you cant take it anymore ...especially two of them


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)




----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> you must justt post no reading just post


Just reply to whoever post right above you every time


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## JustToyz (Jul 2, 2004)

late when there's less traffic


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I need to hear me one of those old ***** gosspels


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> however, dead armadillos do not rock


they roll pretty good though...


----------



## JustToyz (Jul 2, 2004)

i got real m-80's this year yippee, mailbox's will suffer


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

damn customers!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

unless its some pic


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Jujutzin said:


> they roll pretty good though...


roll and go splat when they get hit again


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

0341TODD said:


> damn customers!


HA, owned by needing to work


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

haha- first on 165!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Sure….
Also do we have to make our bed if we are going to sleep in it again anyway?
Do we brush our teeth even though we’re going to eat again?
Do we have to shower even if we’re going to get dirty again?
Why get out of our pj’s if we are going to get into them again later?
Just some simple questions I though I’d ask. J

But I can take a look at the machine to see if I can toggle it off if you really don’t want it.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)




----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

ha look at the fat guys!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm about to be pwn3d by the restroom break


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

OPIUM, seriously, what the hell, where are you getting these pics


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

haha look at the microwave!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> roll and go splat when they get hit again


and they don't quite fit on a frying pan...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

haha look at the rat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I'm about to be pwn3d by the restroom break


that will lose you a good 10-20 posts man


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

it would at least be cool if the pic were a certain theme that we had to figure out


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

This e-mail message, any files or previous e-mail messages attached to it are confidential. If you are not the intended recipient you are hereby notified that any review, disclosure, copying, dissemination, distribution or use of any of the information contained in, or attached to this e-mail transmission is strictly prohibited. Personal Health Information may be contained in or attached to this email transmission and is subject to the requirements of the HIPAA Standards for Privacy of Individually Identifable Health Information. If you have received this e-mail in error please delete it.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

haha look at the black guy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

im running out of things to post...im about to resort to movie quotes real soon


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)




----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

damn three pages past me in just one phone call.......


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

haha look at the wierd plague!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

OPIUM said:


>



whats with all the pics.. need a theme


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

isnt everyone else getting bored with this yet????


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

dammit, I had to sneeze and it slowed me down


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


>



w3rd to yo motha! LMAO!!!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)




----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

hey princess- you ****- what are you doing with a pic of vanilla ice?!?!?!?!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

I kept getting pop ups and I am not on the internet.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> damn three pages past me in just one phone call.......


you cant type and talk at the same time???


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

where did you get those gay ass pictures?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I just saved a bunch of money on my car insurance!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Jujutzin said:


> I kept getting pop ups and I am not on the internet.


thats spy ware for you, get ad-aware and you wont have that problem


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

ahh the lip syncing fakers. had to give back the award


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

that is just gay- even for a girl


----------



## JustToyz (Jul 2, 2004)

who checked in to the gay forums up there princess


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

damn cell phone screws the computer up....MAN you know that


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

gay gay gay gay gay


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> I just saved a bunch of money on my car insurance!!!!!!!!!!!!


you working for geiko now???


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

When I call Carol, and she answers her phone, there is a long phase before she is able to connect to the caller. Then when she finally comes on the line, there is alot of static when she is on the line. I'm not sure if this is her phone line, phone or 
head set unit. When callers are calling in and she answers the phone, there should not be this dead time for several seconds before she comes on the phone.

Do you have any suggestions.
Dennis


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Maybe its just ficking CINGULAR


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I just wanna lay down for a few hours


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

gayness abounds us here on nissan forums!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Someone post an UPDATE......Im to busy doing something else or I would


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)




----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I just wanna lay down for a few hours


go right ahead


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

is "abounds" a word?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Yes it is possible, but it is not easy. Accounts CANNOT be moved from one login to another simply. The data would have to be extracted from either system a file created and then reformatted to load back into the other login. We would have to attempt to create an export file from ARC or NBF for the debtor info and a separate file for the fiscal information then merge the files together, notes would not be transferable. Then load the accounts into either NBF/ARC. 

But I have a concern... If these accounts were moved on NBF/ARC's side what happens on the client's side? Do they get moved to a different financial class or status? Would the account(s) possibly be re-transmitted as duplicates (for the accounts types that are currently sent electronically) when the financial class was changed?? This can create some very messy inventory problems for Remsa if not planned accordingly.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> gayness abounds us here on nissan forums!


hey I'm not ghey. and I have the necessary paper work to prove it


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Someone post an UPDATE......Im to busy doing something else or I would


im too busy posting...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

HAHA ^good one slowsentra LMAO


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Jujutzin said:


> Yes it is possible, but it is not easy. Accounts CANNOT be moved from one login to another simply. The data would have to be extracted from either system a file created and then reformatted to load back into the other login. We would have to attempt to create an export file from ARC or NBF for the debtor info and a separate file for the fiscal information then merge the files together, notes would not be transferable. Then load the accounts into either NBF/ARC.
> 
> But I have a concern... If these accounts were moved on NBF/ARC's side what happens on the client's side? Do they get moved to a different financial class or status? Would the account(s) possibly be re-transmitted as duplicates (for the accounts types that are currently sent electronically) when the financial class was changed?? This can create some very messy inventory problems for Remsa if not planned accordingly.


what the fuck???


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I don't even know if I want to win anymore


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Right when i get comfortable whoring, I have to do some work..


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I know nismo princess is "gay" though--that is just sad


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

I'm thinking about taking that new chick from Logistics. If things go right I might be showing her my O-face. You know: Oh. Oh


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)




----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Fuk work just whore for a living


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

but I've spent so much time whorin' today it would be a shame to lose


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> what the fuck???


just random stuff on my work pc


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

gayness is just [email protected]


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

you cant go down without a fight.....


----------



## JustToyz (Jul 2, 2004)

snorkles, now ur the gayest


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

[Talking about plan to steal from Initech] Before we go any further, all right, we have to swear to God, Allah, that nobody knows about this, all right? No family members, no girlfriends, nobody.
--Of course.
-Agreed
---[From the next apartment through wall] Don't worry man. I won't tell anyone about this either.
-- Who the fuck is that?
- Uh, don't worry about him. He's cool.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Crazy Shit Dawwwwwg


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


>



I forgot the name to that cartoon, I vaguely remember it


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)




----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

That question is bullshit to begin with. If everyone listened to her, there'd be no janitors, because no one would clean shit up if they had a million dollars


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

ultra tight rainbow colored pants are the gheyest


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Hey Peter man, check out channel 9, it's the breast exams lady


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Screeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetch


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> [Talking about plan to steal from Initech] Before we go any further, all right, we have to swear to God, Allah, that nobody knows about this, all right? No family members, no girlfriends, nobody.
> --Of course.
> -Agreed
> ---[From the next apartment through wall] Don't worry man. I won't tell anyone about this either.
> ...



I believe you have my stapler....


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I saw screeeetch get knocked out on TV


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Hi, my name is Steve. I come from a rough area. I used to be addicted to crack but now I am off it and trying to stay clean. That is why I am selling magazine subscriptions


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)




----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Bob Porter: Looks like you've been missing a lot of work lately.
Peter Gibbons: Well, I wouldn't exactly say I've been *missing* it, Bob.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

OPIUM said:


>


I bet this guy is about to toot his own horn


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Stupid Sheeeet


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Excuse me? Excuse me, senor? May I speak to you please? I asked for a mai tai, and they brought me a pina colada, and I said no salt, NO salt on the margarita, but it had salt on it, big grains of salt, floating in the glass..


----------



## JustToyz (Jul 2, 2004)

what the hell was that


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

she wore blue velvet

softer that the light from the stars...


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

We'll be getting rid of these people here... First, Mr. Samir Naga... Naga... Naga... Not gonna work here anymore, anyway.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

OPIUM said:


>


it's the first stage of a nerd fight: intent paper staring


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)




----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Ooooooo Romeooooo


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

naughty naughty


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Well-well look. I already told you: I deal with the god damn customers so the engineers don't have to. I have people skills; I am good at dealing with people. Can't you understand that? What the hell is wrong with you people?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Hahah Lamo!!!!


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

now that is funny!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Back up in your ass with the resurrection.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Japaneeeeesseeee Food Kicks Ass


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

This notice has been sent to you from a collection agency. This is an attempt to collect a debt. Any information obtained will be used for that purpose.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)




----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


>


takashi's castle's ghey spin-off. get :thumbup: :fluffy:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

god office space has too many good quotes


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

No Personal Mail Dude!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


>


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
ROFL


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

ALRIGHT im taking a break be back in a bit whores


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Cya


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I don't even have a stupid comment for that last pic


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> ALRIGHT im taking a break be back in a bit whores


EVERYBODY WHORE FASTER!!! FASTER!!!


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Can Someone Post The Posts Numbers?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

i HAVE TOO MUCH STUFF TO DO TONIGHT TO KEEP THIS UP


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

I have run out of things to say


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I Wonder If I Have Broken 100


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Me Too


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Uh Oh Opium- Were Are The Only Ones On Here!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

and the numbers are in numbers but really it's all good


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Coast to coast offers competive prices for printer cartridges and toners, compare to our leading competitors (SP).. forgot what else..


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

but, i did reach my 1000 post goal so its ok


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

SHIT i DOUBLE POSTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JustToyz (Jul 2, 2004)

wherd they all go


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)




----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I need a new goal. winning is too much work. and I'm hella lazy


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

time for a new movie

This is good stuff. I got it from a *****. You're probably high already and you don't even know it.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> I have run out of things to say


then type stuff, don't have to speak it!!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)




----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Sandy: Carl I want you to kill all the gophers on the golf course
Carl Spackler: Correct me if I'm wrong Sandy, but if I kill all the golfers they'll lock me up and throw away the key.
Sandy: Not golfers, you great fool. Gophers. THE LITTLE BROWN, FURRY RODENTS.
Carl Spackler: We can do that. We don't even need a reason.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Are We Disqualified For That?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

JustToyz said:


> wherd they all go


I'm still here and pumping out random messages..


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


>


life next to the nuclear plant was always full of surprises


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

He's on his final hole. He's about 455 yards away, he's gonna hit about a 2 iron I think


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

DUDE AM i OUT?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)




----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> He's on his final hole. He's about 455 yards away, he's gonna hit about a 2 iron I think


that's one hell of a 2 iron


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

That Sucks So Hard If Im Out!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JustToyz (Jul 2, 2004)

It's in the hole!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> Sandy: Carl I want you to kill all the gophers on the golf course
> Carl Spackler: Correct me if I'm wrong Sandy, but if I kill all the golfers they'll lock me up and throw away the key.
> Sandy: Not golfers, you great fool. Gophers. THE LITTLE BROWN, FURRY RODENTS.
> Carl Spackler: We can do that. We don't even need a reason.


Caddyshack rules!!!
What is chevy chase up to now?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

We Cant Double Post Right?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ty Webb: You take drugs, Danny?
Danny Noonan: Every day.
Ty Webb: Good. Then what's your problem?
Danny Noonan: I don't know.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> That Sucks So Hard If Im Out!!!!!!!!!!


not for me it wouldn't


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)




----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Ill Stick It In Your Hole- How About That?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

A flute without holes, is not a flute. A donut without a hole, is a Danish


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> DUDE AM i OUT?


are you out? what'd you do?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Yeah But Double Posting Means Dq Right?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Danny Noonan: I gotta go to college.
Ty Webb: You don't have to go to college. This isn't Russia. Is this Russia? This isn't Russia


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Woo Hoo- First On 176 !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)




----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

I got to get into this dude's pelt and crawl around for a few days. Who's the gopher's ally. His friends. The harmless squirrel and the friendly rabbit.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Russia? ooooohhh
hot russian mailorder brides...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


>


why does it look like it just got through taking a dump?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey Sentra Do You Know The Rules?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 467 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 423 
BoxBroSG 269 
Psch91 248 
OPIUM 197 
Jujutzin 146 
0341TODD 145 
apachewoolf 121 
drift240sxdrag 113 
Nuskool 106 
Loki 87 
Coco 72 
Radioaktiv 69 
Flying V 60 
vector03 47 
nismoprincess 21 
JustToyz 15 
Scott 9 
Slayer2003 9 
Bumpin 5 
Ksilvia8 1


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)




----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

This crowd has gone deadly silent, a Cinderella story outta nowhere. Former greenskeeper and now about to become the masters champion


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

A La La La La La La Bamba!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

OPIUM said:


>


Ghey men and the dogs they love, next on Oprah


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

You're rather attractive for a beautiful girl with a great body


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

First On 177 Too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

there is no way I can reach the top five, but at least I''m in the top ten


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)




----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Judge Smails: Ty, what did you shoot today?
Ty Webb: Oh, Judge, I don't keep score.
Judge Smails: Then how do you measure yourself with other golfers?
Ty Webb: By height.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Sweet- Im Like Hanzo The Ninja And Shit


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

who's on first. and what's on second


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> You're rather attractive for a beautiful girl with a great body



thats a good line... gotta remember that one!!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Dr. Beeper: I thought you'd be the man to beat this year.
Ty Webb: I guess you'll just have to keep beating yourself.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

That Is An Ugly Kid!!!!!!!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I Dont Know But My Nuts Are On Your Chin--hahahahahaha


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> That Is An Ugly Kid!!!!!!!!


hate to see da parents then. must be hella ugly


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Sweet- Im Like Hanzo The Ninja And Shit


Samurai Showdown? I heard that the fifth one is coming out on PS2


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Im Going To Conduct Black Ops Tonight


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Groundskeeper Sandy: Carl. Damn your eyes. I told you, today is the day we change the holes. Now, do it, and no more slacking off.
Carl Spackler: I'll slack you off, you fuzzy little foreigner


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Im Going To Conduct Black Ops Tonight


I got some people I want taken out if you're not too busy


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Yeah- That Kid Has Really Big Ears


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

No Problem- Right After I Steal Some Barricades


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Wait up, girls; I got a salami I gotta hide still.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

OPIUM said:


>


so nudibranchs can do impressions


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

so a termite walks into bar and asks:
so where is the bar tender?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

So A Goat Walks Into A Bar


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)




----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Yeah- That Kid Has Really Big Ears


must be related to dumbo!!


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Shit I Was Almost First On 179


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

new movie

Tommy: I left a message.
Richard Hayden: Really, what number did you call?
Tommy: Two, four, niner, five, six, seven...
Richard Hayden: I can't hear you, you're trailing off and did I catch a niner in there? Were you calling from a walkie-talkie?
Tommy: It was a cordless.
Richard Hayden: You know what? Don't. Not here, not now.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

OPIUM said:


>


I bet that cat's thinking "as soon as you turn your back I'm fockin' this plant up"


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Im Like 5th Now


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)




----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

I can practically hear you getting fatter.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

whats he do nibble your bum?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

We Have No Lives- Do You Guys Realize That?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Richard Hayden: No way that just happened.
Tommy: I've seen some crazy stuff in my time, but that... was... AWESOME. Oh, sorry about your car, man.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


>



LMAO!!  you heard the budweiser ferret commercials eva?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

We Are Nerds


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

and the lord spake and the people laughed and enjoyed the cereals and fruit bats and whatnot...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

if I go to sleep would you guys stop?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Richard Hayden: It's called reading-top to bottom-left to right-group words together into sentences-take tylenol for any headaches-midol for any cramps


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Eva? What Kinda Gay Word Is That?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Tommy: Richard, were you watching Spank-travision?
Richard Hayden: Okay let's get some shut eye.
Tommy: Maybe you were watching a movie with that funny comedian, oh what's his name? Buddy Whackett?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)




----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

For You Sentra We Will Stop


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> We Are Nerds


takes one to know one!!!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Stewardess: I can get you on a flight coming BACK from Chicago. Does that help?
Richard Hayden: Hi, I'm Earth. Have we met?
[Stewardess looks confused]
Stewardess: I don't think so.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

We All Want You To Win


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Paul: You eat a lot of paint chips when you were a kid?
Tommy: Ha ha ha, why?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> Eva? What Kinda Gay Word Is That?


It's her name foo...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Im back ....at least to post this....HEHE


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I bet midol gets lost in a dude's system.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> For You Sentra We Will Stop


until you logoff and then whore faster than ever!!!


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I Am A Nerd


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> if I go to sleep would you guys stop?


maybe


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)




----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hahahahaha Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Jujutzin said:


> until you logoff and then whore faster than ever!!!


you guys suck and I really mean that.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Okay... seatbelts. Just put the little thing into the big thing and... I tell ya what. If you don't know how to fasten your seatbelt, just raise your hand and I'll have Tommy Boy here come back there and hit you in the head with a tack hammer because you're a RETARD.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Classic great post opium


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Where Do You Guys Find All These Pictures?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

me's back, and I'm gonna beat slow_pansey once again


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

My Legs Hurt


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

soooooooo.....whats whoring


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

post again?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

oh shit Slow your ass is GRASS once again


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

you don't love her?
whats not to love?
she's rich, beautiful
and she's got HUGE.....












Tracts of land


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> post again?


Post again.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

now is the time to fight for the right to post more


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Throw in the towel slow....just do it


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm gonna catch up


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Sheeit Dog


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ok, now i need another movie, damn comming up with things to post is hard


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> soooooooo.....whats whoring


this is!!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

And More


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I'm gonna catch up


no way. you left. you're not allowed to come back.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Im Gonna Hit Two Hundred And Im Done


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I feel nasty


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> now is the time to fight for the right to post more


your mom found you best porno mag


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh, I will cum all I want


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I Want To Go Eat


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Can tbe that hard to find things to post about Shit look at what opium has been posting


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I'm gonna catch up


Youre very very close.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

then go get yer woman and be nasty with her


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)




----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

WOW ive made almost 150 post today


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm already catching up


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Your Mom Is A Hooker On Mlk Blvd Thats Why


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I'm gonna catch up


I thought you were gone


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> I Want To Go Eat


go eat oh mighty todd 
and watch as our posts climb to insane heightss!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

cough. cough, I'm gonna win


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm so tired I don't care if you pass me again 99


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> WOW ive made almost 150 post today


thats nothing


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Dancing Queen!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Im like depressed from not having anything to do besides this. I got everything ready to install my motor mounts, but I cant ask my neighbor to borrow his jack stand because hes in a bad mood.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

No Shit- Im At Like 175


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> I thought you were gone


I finished eating.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

you can't win and you know it


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Sentra Has Like 400 Something Almost 5


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm so much better than slow_sentra, I proved it then I'll prove it again


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

You Had A Big Head Start


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I'm so tired I don't care if you pass me again 99


I'm not even tryign anymore I just want to get a higher post count...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

you have no chance of winning 99. remember da rules


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)




----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I Want To Intall My Motor Mounts!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

don't even try slow_boy


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

He Is Sick- No Life


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Burger Kid: what's a litter-a-cola?
Farva: [slowly starts shouting] litter is French for
[Grabs Burger kid by shirt]
Farva: give me my fucking cola.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

look @ me


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


>


Joannie loves Chachie


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> don't even try slow_boy


yeah yeah I'm slow. and yer pwn3d by da rules


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm so cool, I get in 3 posts for your 2 posts


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I'm so cool, I get in 3 posts for your 2 posts


dear god please just leave me alone


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Captain O'Hagan: I swear to God I'm going to pistol whip the next guy who says, " Shenanigans."
Mac: Hey Farva what's the name of that restaurant you like with all the goofy stuff on the wall and the mozzarella sticks?
Farva: You mean Shenanigans?
Rabbit: OOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

this is turning out to be like that huge two gallon sundae I made once..
it was good at the beginning but once you get full you start getting sick of it.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm superior


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

and no I was not calling you god


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I Just Cleared Out My Email Again


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I'm so cool, I get in 3 posts for your 2 posts


Lol, youre a slick willy arent ya


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

what u got?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

First On One 186


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

whoa it's like a got a second wind


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yup


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

The bulletproof cup? I invented this gag, Rabbit. Only in my day, the rookie got naked. And we also used blanks. You're a sick motherfucker, Mac


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Boner In My Pocket


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Once Again , Thanks To All Of You My Friends For Your Lovely Send Off Today



I Love You



Mamma


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> First On One 186


Whoopdie do. No one ever cares to be the last one on a page.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

not a chance


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

that was the shortest second wind evar


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hahah That Is A Great Movie!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Rabbit: Oh, look, a bar of soap. (lifting soap out of coffee)
Farva: oohoohoh shit. I got you good, you fucker


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Lol


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Boner In My Pocket


i just though you didn't iron your pants


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

You Boys Like Mexico?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

OPIUM said:


>


sweet


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

and like a good porn star I can go all night


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm on a roll


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> sweet


Id hit it!


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hahahaha Thats Such A Funny Part


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I can go for 24hours


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

your roll means nothing to me


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Say Car Ramrod--say Car Ramrod!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

damn , gettin close to closing time and I need to do some real work.... oh well


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I feel pretty


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Why are you people just posting pics??!?!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

you can go to hell in 24 hours


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

shit, im done for a while...i have run out of the motivation to come up with something else to post


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

I like Mexico!!! :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> your roll means nothing to me


not now, it's still being digested


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

barely eating lunch right now


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Im Over Wieght- I Cant Go All Night


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I can go for 24hours


I thought you were a minute man...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I like cheese and crackers


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you go to hell and you die


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

im back bitches


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

First On 189?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you can't be as cool as me


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I never left bishes


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Wow, I go to post and there's already 10 responses!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> you can go to hell in 24 hours



sure but its getting crowded


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Nope


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

We need to beat 4080 posts to beat 3 words


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ya, I did, and I'm still pwning slow


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Flying V said:


> im back bitches


and way behind, i will be back for the night time run


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

no but I can be cooler than thou


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

you have much to learn young one


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> Wow, I go to post and there's already 10 responses!


just respond to the first post you see


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I will pwn him 4 evr


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Huh What Are You Talking About?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Beat Three Words?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

b/c I'm so cewl


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I swear that prize better not be a week of banning


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

3 werds sucks


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Frogger!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

this ones for you princess


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> We need to beat 4080 posts to beat 3 words


we almost there?
just a little over a thousand more right?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Look At My Bum , My Bum Is On The Wall-my Bum Is On The Wall


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I swear that prize better not be a week of banning


you know it will.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

you can't even spell kewl, what's wrong with you


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

what's "there"?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I swear that prize better not be a week of banning


It wont be.



ITS GONNA BE 5 WEEKS!!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yeah a little bit more than like 1200 or so
almost there


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I swear that prize better not be a week of banning


why not? dat would rock

maybe its mad props!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

free post (or not so free)


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

and I see the artist has returned to his work


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

What About Three Words Damn It?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I luv my 99 SEL


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> why not? dat would rock
> 
> maybe its mad props!!


Mad props of what?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

First On 191 Suckas!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Rofl


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Psch91 said:


> Mad props of what?


 mods props from your mother


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Not That That Is Cool Or Anything


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

we have already said that these post are not free. a lot of work goes in to them


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I PWN slow_ sentra


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

(18:31:54) thetruthis pat: earlier i had a day old hambuger
(18:32:00) thetruthis pat: and i just had 2 day old spaghetti


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Mad props of what?


you know, be king for a day... live off the fame for about a month or so..


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yeah


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

and I'm catching him


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Its Kinda Gay Actually


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

who's bad? me


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Psch91 said:


> (18:31:54) thetruthis pat: earlier i had a day old hambuger
> (18:32:00) thetruthis pat: and i just had 2 day old spaghetti


 who ate the fucking 2 day old spaghetti?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

whoa I almost clicked the wrong button. could have gotten myself DQ'ed


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> you know, be king for a day... live off the fame for about a month or so..



ohhh, riiiight.....


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

got to deliver faxes, be right back


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Own Is Spelled With An "o" Dumbass


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm not even reading anymore


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hom Hom Ho Mohmohomomhomhomhomhomhomhomh


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Pwn!!!!!!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Flying V said:


> who ate the fucking 2 day old spaghetti?


I did. Thats my screen name telling someone else besides people on NF that.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I'm not even reading anymore


 me neither


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Own Is Spelled With An "o" Dumbass


but pwn is spelled with a "p"


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slo sentra sux


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Somewhere In There There Is A **** And I Know It!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

(post pwned by the phone)


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> but pwn is spelled with a "p"


PWND!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Psch91 said:


> I did. Thats my screen name telling someone else besides people on NF that.


 we told you that you would eat the spaghetti


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

pwn is spelled with a w


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

and when you've been pwn3d there is nothing much left to say


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Ive Never Heard Of That Word--pwn


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Flying V said:


> we told you that you would eat the spaghetti


But I ate the burger first, so NAHAH!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

w after p except after c


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Must Be A Polish Word


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm rockin the boards


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Ive Never Heard Of That Word--pwn


and now you have so consider yourself enlightened


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> Ive Never Heard Of That Word--pwn



yuo suk @ teh intraweb!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Own Is Spelled With An "o" Dumbass


dude you just did not say that..


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Polish For "lick My Balls, Mr Garison"


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm catching up so fast, it's not funny


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BURP goes the wiesel


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

now go out and pwn someone today Todd


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Right Right Right- Gotcha Ho Bag


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm too fast 4 yuo


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

going to the carnival tonite checking out the hinas


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> now go out and pwn someone today Todd


WE TODD IT!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Right Right Right- Gotcha Ho Bag


have you been talking to my ex's?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I Did That Already- A Mustang This Morning On The Way To Work


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

and too cool fer yeu


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hahaha- No-- My Mom


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


>


nioce hair


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Flying V said:


>


that's what's goin on outside


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Rico Suavez


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Definetly My Mom!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> and too cool fer yeu


no dude 2 kewl 4 ewe


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

OPIUM said:


>


WTF? yuo suck


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I Got Kicked Off Damnit


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

maybe get some cotton candy ,caramel apple or corndogs


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Flying V said:


>


there we go


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Flying V said:


>


yeah it's a proven fact that yellow makes cars go faster.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm catching up real fast


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

How Do You Attach To Posts?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

mmm gemballa roadster.....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Flying V said:


>


yummy


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> yeah it's a proven fact that yellow makes cars go faster.


I got a sunburst Spec, IM FAAAASSSTTT!!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

or just get on the rides... maybe check out the miniskirts and see through blouses....


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Yes And Only Gay Men And Girls Drive Yellow Cars


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

OPIUM said:


>


I know him


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I'm catching up real fast


whatever. catch up all you want and you'll still never win


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> How Do You Attach To Posts?


with glue


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> How Do You Attach To Posts?


Attach to posts? Sentimentally?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I know him


is he your father?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Id Waste Your Gay Spec Of Crap


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I wanna rock your body (till the break of dawn) - ATHF


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

in fact, you'll never even catch up


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I's teh best


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Attach to posts? Sentimentally?


no... just for one nightstand


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> Id Waste Your Gay Spec Of Crap


Hrm, yeah? With...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I Know For A Fact- B/c The A/c Parts All Fall Out-hahahahahahaha- The Yellow Color Has To Make Up For Something


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I whore own yuo


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> in fact, you'll never even catch up


ketchup?
all I wanted was mayo or mustard, no stinkin ketchup!!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

*WTF Opium!*


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

OPIUM said:


>


sup *****?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Walking I Could Do It


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I rock. jump on my bandwagon while there's still time


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

OPIUM said:


>


good job kids


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Its Deron Miller Time!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I rock. jump on my bandwagon while there's still time


there's never enough time


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> Walking I Could Do It


Alright, you keep driving your 91nx


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

The Kids Are Off To Camp- To Get Ass Raped By That Guy With The Mustache


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Flying V said:


>


nice setting


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I rock. jump on my bandwagon while there's still time


rock the boat, rock the boat..
is clothing optional?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

OPIUM said:


>



OJ Simpson!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

whoa, I haven't done a caption for a while now


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*512* emails


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> The Kids Are Off To Camp- To Get Ass Raped By That Guy With The Mustache


did that happen to you?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

enough sports


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Jujutzin said:


> rock the boat, rock the boat..
> is clothing optional?


 hows about dying in a plane crash. is that optional too?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Do you guys reload or just keep posting hoping you wont double post?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

mustaches r cewl


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i have 4 emails


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> whoa, I haven't done a caption for a while now


better now that never
never too late to start


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

OPIUM said:


>


new in football this year: syncronized jumping


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

lemme clear my throat


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Psch91 said:


> Do you guys reload or just keep posting hoping you wont double post?


 a little of both for me lol


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

So Close


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Do you guys reload or just keep posting hoping you wont double post?


I reload, but since everybody is going so damn fast I'm sure it don't matter


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

OPIUM said:


>


look how well it supports my man-breasts


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm closing in on slow_sentra


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> lemme clear my throat


Uhrm! HRM! Ehrmm!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> So Close


and yet so far..
we got over 14 hours left dude..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow sentra lives up to his name


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 511
Ninety-Nine SE-L 487
BoxBroSG 293
Psch91 276


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I'm closing in on slow_sentra


If I wasn't so lazy I'd kill you


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I bet they;re talking about this thread onthe honda forums, LOL


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> slow sentra lives up to his name


what thats he slow mentally or physically?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

close is for hand grenades and scoring with chicks.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

OPIUM said:


>


that looks like my house!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

pong rules


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

werd up yp


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Flying V said:


>


cool gif,
I remember playing that on the atari


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn, this gets boring


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

pong was cool then they got really cool and added the line in the middle and called the game tennis


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> that looks like my house!!


No it doesnt, you just want PC+1


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Psch91 said:


>


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> damn, this gets boring


no, just mindnumbing


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

leaps and bounds


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

mindnumbingly interesting


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

guess what time it is

uh oh SEL double posted


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

45 more till 2,000 and then just 4,000 more to get to 99


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

something just happened. I got an error message


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

YU FUCKING SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!one


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> something just happened. I got an error message


haha, you whore


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Flying V said:


> guess what time it is
> 
> uh oh SEL double posted


time to go home and cry?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> YU FUCKING SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!one


yeah yeah and I'm tired and cam barely see.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Cant...post...fast...enough,....


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

slow_sentra322 516 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 498 
BoxBroSG 293 
Psch91 280 
OPIUM 248 
0341TODD 210 
Jujutzin 189 
apachewoolf 122 
Nuskool 114 
drift240sxdrag 113 
Loki 87 
Flying V 86 
Coco 72 
Radioaktiv 69 
vector03 47 
nismoprincess 34 
JustToyz 15 
Scott 9 
Slayer2003 9 
Bumpin 6 
2Fast2Furious 2 
Not Banned 1 
Ksilvia8 1 
blankgazex 1


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

no one can catch my 7200 posts!!!!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

are you guys doing quick replys or "post reply"?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

OPIUM said:


>


these are the hands of a pimp. you need to fear them


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

uh oh, very close


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

WTF mate?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

getting REALLY close


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I did one quick reply but all else has been post reply


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> WTF mate?


???


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Too close for comfort?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> are you guys doing quick replys or "post reply"?


are you guys doing quick replys or "post reply"?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

haha, that's y ur slow


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

we're getting closer to the 4097 mark


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Im fast


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

quick reply is just as long thanks to that yellow button


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

yellow button?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yellow button pwns me


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> yellow button?


far right


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

you have a yellow button. damn new fangled color screens.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

NO SIG!1 muaHAHA


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

achoo!!!!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

B&W pwns yuo


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I dont have no yellow button ??


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

ok I think we can hit 4079 in about 2 more hours


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

hot cross buns 
hot cross buns


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

11 posts to go till I catch up


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I don't want no hot cross on my buns


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> ok I think we can hit 4079 in about 2 more hours


Lets do it!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn, I'm past 7350


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'll do some B&D but no S&M


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I so pwn yuo


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Damn slow sentra, WTF ARE YOU DOING!?!?!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Mmmmm, buns


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

took some time to do work and you all go crazy on me


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

and no S&M&D either that crap hurts


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sticky buns


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Youre gonna lose dude, I think you got scared of the 1 week ban threat.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Flying V said:


>


hot crossed buns!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

gettin tired


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> sticky buns


only after you've been repeatedly anally raped


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

SOOOOO SLEEPPPPPPYYYYY!!!!!!!!one


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> gettin tired


go and sleep for a lil.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> only after you've been repeatedly anally raped


so I AM in prison


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Flying V said:


>


hhmmmm tasty, but can't get to the store just yet


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Flying V said:


>


that RAWKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

We need to whore it out a lot more, lets set a record that will stay for generations as far as posts in a single thread in 24 hours!!!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> hhmmmm tasty, but can't get to the store just yet


 me neither


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hehe, he said cock


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

No friday spankfest?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

must suck to be a prison bish


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

cock


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> No friday spankfest?


Nope.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, got lots of free time here


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Hal has been slipping recently


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hey slo, if ur at work, you gotta leave sometime


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> Hal has been slipping recently


In more ways than one...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

b/c he's married


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I think Mrs.Hal laid down the rules and he has to follow 'em


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

OPIUM said:


>


I can fly


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> b/c he's married


Have her join NF, its not like he gets action that much, unless he asks for it


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

speaking of rules 99, how's it going?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

6 more posts to go till I beat u


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Danger will robinson
danger!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I like to make sure everyone in here is well


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> speaking of rules 99, how's it going?


great


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

OPIUM said:


>


awwwwwwwww


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> 6 more posts to go till I beat u


o get banned for a week?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

that good to hear, and how is that rash and the hemiroids?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

99 Luftballons


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

OPIUM said:


>


looks like the statue outside a local fraternity here


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> 99 Luftballons


I remember playing that song in band


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

so close, you can feel my hot steamy breath


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Some of these picture scare me


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I like to make sure everyone in here is well


I'm here
and well
how are you holding up?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

5 to go


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

some of the people on here scare me


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

4 to go...I think


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> so close, you can feel my hot steamy breath


Gay? Why are you so close to him?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

a whore is what you are


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ur such a loser, slo


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

a whore is what you'll always be


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

OPIUM said:


>


pretty


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

this cat lives in my house


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

What would opium do without google?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

insert post here


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

a whore is what I hope to become


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm about to win (again


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Psch91 said:


> What would opium do without google?


 use webcrawler


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

I think I might develop carpal tunnel


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

My baker was the meanest cat in old chicago.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

gettin there


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

but I'm trying to fix that today


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

don't I make this thread fun?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> insert post here


Can I insert other stuff instead?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

so yeah, this animal, called a cat lives in my house. and she's sleeping in my chair. And im cold


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

2 more


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

you should insert nothing. take the advise from you doctor


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

OPIUM said:


>


Looks like the dude on conan a while ago, that had his own news show about himeself in his basement.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ur almost dead


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Flying V said:


>


My my my...
each one prettier than the next


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I beat u again


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

and I don't know where you are or care where you are


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

we're tie


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> you should insert nothing. take the advise from you doctor


My doctor said Mylanta


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

is just not gonna happen today


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm so cewl


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 541
Ninety-Nine SE-L 541


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> and I don't know where you are or care where you are


thats okay neither do we


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

maybe some other day and it would happen


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I beat him 2x now


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I win


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 543
Ninety-Nine SE-L 543


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I'm so cewl


you so cewl you make ice cream seem hot!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

but today is just not gonna be the day


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I win, bitch


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I win


one week banination!!
HAHAHAHA!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

no foo you do not


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

all we needs is like 900 most posteses


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I beat you 2x


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I am -silvia-


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

you cheat and you die and you go to hell


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i like peanutt butter


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

THE SLOW SENTRA REIGN HAS ENDED!!!


Ninety-Nine SE-L 545
slow_sentra322 544
Ninety-Nine SE-L 545
slow_sentra322 544
Ninety-Nine SE-L 545
slow_sentra322 544Ninety-Nine SE-L 545
slow_sentra322 544Ninety-Nine SE-L 545
slow_sentra322 544Ninety-Nine SE-L 545
slow_sentra322 544Ninety-Nine SE-L 545
slow_sentra322 544


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Flying V said:


> all we needs is like 900 most posteses


yay almost there!!
can we do it before 5pm?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh, I'm still going


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Flying V said:


> i like peanutt butter


no jelly?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I feel great amounts of hate


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

these things called fingers are amazing


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I won w/o cheating twice


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Flying V said:


> i like peanutt butter


crunchy or smooth


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

both of them rolled into one tasty bite. called a sandwhich


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

ok I'll admit that 99 is much more of a whore than I'll ever be


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> yay almost there!!
> can we do it before 5pm?


Seeing how its already 7:02, I dont think so.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I beat you again


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I can't even come close to his whorin' level


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> ok I'll admit that 99 is much more of a whore than I'll ever be


and don't forget it


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I feel great amounts of hate


you still got plenty of hours to go...don't quit now!!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

what time is it?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Damn, this thread is strong!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

but for a n00b he had better gimme some props


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I will always be the best, and I have 7400 posts


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm callin it quits once again


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

t-minus 15 hours till someone loses


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yeah yeah yeah you and your big 7400. don't you just feel special?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I can't even come close to his whorin' level


super saiyan 5 whore!!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

OPIUM said:


>


 RAWR


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> but for a n00b he had better gimme some props


Mad tizzite props, you kept it up till 544, dayum! You been here since this morning!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

869 posts till 3 werds gets knocked the fuck out!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Jujutzin said:


> super saiyan 5 whore!!!


I agree with that statment


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Flying V said:


> t-minus 15 hours till someone loses


and the battle continues..
who will topple who?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

actually it's less than 15 hours


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

bye, all


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Coco said:


> 869 posts till 3 werds gets knocked the fuck out!


And in less time, that threads been going for like 2 week.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Coco said:


> 869 posts till 3 werds gets knocked the fuck out!


come on people.... you can do it!!!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i will topple you all. I can post late into the night, and then when i leave for defensive driving at 9:00 am i will pronounced winnAR!!111!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> bye, all


see ya.... come back soon


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> bye, all


YOURE LEAVING!! NOW! YOU CANT LEAVE NOW!

Ok, im over it, bye


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

scott said he would end it if this thread beat the 3werd thread before the 24 hours was up


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I feel like I got so much done today


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

dont leave, i love you


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

so I guessin it could all be over in a matter of hours


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> scott said he would end it if this thread beat the 3werd thread before the 24 hours was up


Thats what he said? I just thouht he wanted us to beat it?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> scott said he would end it if this thread beat the 3werd thread before the 24 hours was up



really?? so we don't have to stay up all night?!?!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

or it could be 15 hours


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'll be back later to hand slow his slow ass once again


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

it's all up to scott


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> so I guessin it could all be over in a matter of hours


maybe two hours?
this thread pwns 3 werds!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

We coiuld double this thread in that much time!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

we are at his mercy or lack thereof in this game


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

as for 3werd, well it's going down


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Im gonna eat some dove ice cream and watch that 70's show. in 11 posts, then im at 2k!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Flying V said:


>


Niece XXX?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

such an onslaugh of post, will it never end?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

so my bro was saying. 'yeah, i had sex with her." and I asked,'when did you find out she was a lesbian?" and he says,' when she had my dick in her mouth..."


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

OPIUM said:


>


Now cough


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

whoa I just caught a bit of what juju was sayin


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> such an onslaugh of post, will it never end?


never!!
like the song that will never end!!
isnt that lambchops song?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

ahahahahahahah ROFL


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Jujutzin said:


> never!!
> like the song that will never end!!
> isnt that lambchops song?


I have no idea.I can barely remember my name.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

That john denver guy really did have a high voice didn't he?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I cant eat with my girlfriend cause I ate those fucking spaghetti, damn it!!!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Jujutzin said:


> That john denver guy really did have a high voice didn't he?


must have been in an accident involving the loss of his nutz


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I never wanted to be hungry as much as I want to be now.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

DING DING DING DING....!!!!


FLYING V is the Winnar!!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

that pic of the steak reminded me that I need to eat


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> I cant eat with my girlfriend cause I ate those fucking spaghetti, damn it!!!


just watch her eat
stare into her beautiful eyes and sigh once in a while
say something muchy and rack up those brownie points


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

and I think I'm getting dehydrated


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

flying V was the first one to post a pic of moses


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> that pic of the steak reminded me that I need to eat


Go eat....


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i love my wireless internet.i cant whore all over my house


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Go eat....


nah, I think I'll just get some water


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> just watch her eat
> stare into her beautiful eyes and sigh once in a while
> say something muchy and rack up those brownie points


Well it would be with her parents, so that doesnt really work.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> flying V was the first one to post a pic of moses


moses looks like that rotating thing from tron


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> flying V was the first one to post a pic of moses


 how did you know that was moses?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

All of my pictures were actually a piece of a complete thought. So in essence posting all of those pics was a complete thought. Just took a long time to get there.. and I told myself the first one to post a pic of moses will get me to stop


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

oh my god, I needed that water


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

4 more til 2k


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

it would have sucked if I passed out


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Flying V said:


> how did you know that was moses?


I viewed the source. All of my pictures were Moses.jpg .gif. ..etc


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> it would have sucked if I passed out


Yes it would have....  

People wouldnt be in for work till monday and youd be dead.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> I viewed the source. All of my pictures were Moses.jpg .gif. ..etc


yeah i saw the one with the nudibranch moses image


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I did 38 pages of google images of nothing but Moses. hahaha I'm tired of seeing moses


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

we saw my 4 yr old cuz with a gash on his face and we asked, 'what happened to your face'
and turned to look at us and with all ther seriousness of a lawyer he told us,'dont wanna talk about it'


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> I did 38 pages of google images of nothing but Moses. hahaha I'm tired of seeing moses


why are you gonna playa hate on moses now?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Going to the movies at 9.30!! YAYA with my girl and her parents!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

OMGarro.. I was like when is the madness going to stop!!! hahahahah


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Going to the movies at 9.30!! YAYA with my girl and her parents!!


yay, get lost ya freak


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> it would have sucked if I passed out


why? then we can take pics of you of us farting in your face


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> why are you gonna playa hate on moses now?


I'm not.. Moses is the OG when it comes to aqua tread tires


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Going to the movies at 9.30!! YAYA with my girl and her parents!!


just don't cry in front of her parents too


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> yay, get lost ya freak



I thought I was among friends here?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> I'm not.. Moses is the OG when it comes to aqua tread tires


 HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

never played that game (dodgeball)


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> I thought I was among friends here?


friends cost money. how much do you have in yer pockets now?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> just don't cry in front of her parents too


Oh youre funny. but were watching spiderman, and he doesnt die, so theres no crying. so NAHAH!

Bye for now everyone, i reached my 2k


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Oh youre funny. but were watching spiderman, and he doesnt die, so theres no crying. so NAHAH!
> 
> Bye for now everyone, i reached my 2k


later and enjoy spidy. I sure did


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 573 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 556 
Psch91 324 
OPIUM 307 
BoxBroSG 293 
Jujutzin 221 
0341TODD 210 
apachewoolf 122 
Flying V 120 
Nuskool 114 
drift240sxdrag 113 
Loki 87 
Coco 74 
Radioaktiv 69 
vector03 47 
nismoprincess 34 
JustToyz 15 
Scott 9 
Slayer2003 9 
Bumpin 6 
2Fast2Furious 2 
Not Banned 1 
Ksilvia8 1 
blankgazex 1


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> friends cost money. how much do you have in yer pockets now?


I got nothing in my pockets now, but I have $200 laying next to me....


I couldnt resist 2001!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> I got nothing in my pockets now, but I have $200 laying next to me....
> 
> 
> I couldnt resist 2001!


weak dude weak. remember no tears.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

wow are my CTRL+C and CTRL+V fingers tired


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I talked to my girlfriend ealier today at like 12, and she just called, and shes like, what are you doing, I said nothing, shes like, have you even left your house since we talked, im like, noo, I havent even left my computer. DAMN YOU NF!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

scotch scoth scotchy scotchy scotch


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I need to learn to do the hula


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> DAMN YOU NF!


IM SORRY NF, I LOVE YOU SO!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

hahahaha yesterday I had 5025posts. Today I'm over 300posts than Liuspeed. #2 postar forever


(till I become #1 muhahahahahah)


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> IM SORRY NF, I LOVE YOU SO!


I smell pwnage there somehow.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

[/img]


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I don't think we're gonna hit 4079 before 9am tomorrow


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Psch91 could have been gettin some poonanny janny but he stays on NF..


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> hahahaha yesterday I had 5025posts. Today I'm over 300posts than Liuspeed. #2 postar forever
> 
> 
> (till I become #1 muhahahahahah)



there can be only one!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Flying V said:


>



LMAO!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I don't think we're gonna hit 4079 before 9am tomorrow


why not.. is the thread slowing down?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Jujutzin said:


> there can be only one!!


unless someone makes a crappy sequel


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

here's my l337 paint sk33lz


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> unless someone makes a crappy sequel


sometimes the triology makes up for it
or lots of nudity


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm tired and I hurt.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I'm tired and I hurt.


you going dry?
use some ky jelly!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Jujutzin said:


> sometimes the triology makes up for it
> or lots of nudity


it would have to be lots of nudity. and stop telling me to use ky. ya sick bastid


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

man only twenty more minutes till I get off of work and lose my place in whoredom history.... they'll lways be more contests


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Jujutzin said:


> man only twenty more minutes till I get off of work and lose my place in whoredom history.... they'll lways be more contests


no there will not. this is the last one ever. you had best just suck it up and stay at work


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 581 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 556 
Psch91 327 
OPIUM 314 
BoxBroSG 293 
Jujutzin 226 
0341TODD 210 
apachewoolf 122 
Flying V 122 
Nuskool 114 
drift240sxdrag 113 
Loki 87 
Coco 74 
Radioaktiv 69 
vector03 47 
nismoprincess 34 
JustToyz 15 
Scott 9 
Slayer2003 9 
Bumpin 6 
2Fast2Furious 2 
Not Banned 1 
Ksilvia8 1 
blankgazex 1


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

dude, i'm suppose to be off work, but my sister decided to make me wait an extra half hour while she goes to the post office. I'm pissed cuz my other sister and her bf are waitin for me so we can go to the gym.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I feel like chicken tonight


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> dude, i'm suppose to be off work, but my sister decided to make me wait an extra half hour while she goes to the post office. I'm pissed cuz my other sister and her bf are waitin for me so we can go to the gym.


so you're goin' to met gym again


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> it would have to be lots of nudity. and stop telling me to use ky. ya sick bastid


just trying to help you keep from chafing
chafing sucks balls
big sweaty masturbating monkey balls


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I also feel like whorin a bit


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> I also feel like whorin a bit


dont wear yourself out before you go to the gym...!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> slow_sentra322 581
> Ninety-Nine SE-L 556
> Psch91 327
> OPIUM 314
> ...


and how many of those have been DQ'ed?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Dude i'm dq'd....sad trip


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> and how many of those have been DQ'ed?


prolly half of the list...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> Dude i'm dq'd....sad trip


we feel your pain. well not exactly we but someone out there does.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

well maybe not yet, i wonder


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I love the rules like a fat kid loves cake


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> well maybe not yet, i wonder



wonder?
what is this thing you are wondering?
please share!!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I haven't been DQ'd.. I've been carefull..


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> I haven't been DQ'd.. I've been carefull..


are you sure about that?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> I haven't been DQ'd.. I've been carefull..


goosfraba for you...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

yes.. very sure. Someone called close on me once, but it was someone just quoting me... not me actually posting back to back


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Jujutzin said:


> goosfraba for you...


yes goosfrabe for you. but I'd like to get a translation on that one please.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

and then there was 2. (if I can still count that is)


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

goosfraba
is from anger managment
the syllables relax you 
or sumthing like that....


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

yeah what happened?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

well technically i'm off work so i didnt pick up the phone


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> goosfraba
> is from anger managment
> the syllables relax you
> or sumthing like that....




Oh I remember that... pretty crappy movie.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> well technically i'm off work so i didnt pick up the phone


dude this thread needs to pick some more speed


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

My boss gave me 2 free tickets to a dodgers game. That was pretty cool of him. I just dont know who to take.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I still need to get around to watching "anger management"


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

wow this thread really hit a low point


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I cant wait to go to the gym. today were gonna work on our arms. I cant wait!!!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> wow this thread really hit a low point


yes it has and we still have a little under a thousand to beat 3 werds


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I feel like ass. and I'm not talking about hitting it either.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I guess this is a good time to mention that I'm going to washington on the 11th of july if anyone there wants to get a few brews or something


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> I guess this is a good time to mention that I'm going to washington on the 11th of july if anyone there wants to get a few brews or something


I think I'll still be recovering from this crap


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I got an hour layover in San Francisco too


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Packed so strong its like its bionic
so funky its like somebody farted
poppin it like a string on a guitar
superstar you know who you are
body smokin like a cuban cigar
your the mama and i'm the dada


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I feel like ass. and I'm not talking about hitting it either.


sweaty cheeks rubbing together?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I think I'll still be recovering from this crap



yeah, you've put forth quite the effort... I'm tired as well. That was pretty intense there for a while...


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

actually it has slowed down. what the ufck man?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

it's about 710 post to beat 3werds


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

come on guys lets beat 3 werds


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> yeah, you've put forth quite the effort... I'm tired as well. That was pretty intense there for a while...


it was like the thread was on NOS or pcp or something..


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i dont think you guys are helping...i said COME ON


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 593 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 556 
Psch91 327 
OPIUM 325 
BoxBroSG 293 
Jujutzin 235 
0341TODD 210 
apachewoolf 122 
Flying V 122 
Nuskool 114 
drift240sxdrag 113 
Loki 87 
Coco 74 
Radioaktiv 69 
vector03 47 
nismoprincess 34 
Bumpin 16 
JustToyz 15 
Scott 9 
Slayer2003 9 
2Fast2Furious 2 
Not Banned 1 
Ksilvia8 1 
blankgazex 1


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I've got an excuse, I've been doing this since 9am


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> i dont think you guys are helping...i said COME ON


im coming
im coming
im coming


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Bumpin said:


> i dont think you guys are helping...i said COME ON


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

can you hear me now?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

5 points if you can guess who that is in the *** tag picture..


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Jujutzin said:


> im coming
> im coming
> im coming


doesn't sound quite right though


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Good!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Jujutzin said:


> it was like the thread was on NOS or pcp or something..


it was a NOS PCP mix. the new designer drug. NPOCSP


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> 5 points if you can guess who that is in the *** tag picture..



blankgaysex?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> Good!


good golly miss molly
gonna get some candy tonight!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> blankgaysex?


someone has a bit of anger toward someone else. lol


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Bumpin said:


> blankgaysex?



close... but think late 80s hair band


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> it was a NOS PCP mix. the new designer drug. NPOCSP


that would be tight, too expensive
would it be applicable to people as well?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> close... but think late 80s hair band


wow, there are so many to chose from.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I just dont knwo


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

screw it and just guess poison


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Def Leppard?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

almost time to go home... better pick it up guys


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm is very close. I think they toured together once.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

lonely.......
i'm mr. lonely
i have nobody
to call my ownnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

how about you give us the answer already


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> lonely.......
> i'm mr. lonely
> i have nobody
> to call my ownnnnnnnnnnn


you have us...






















whether you want us or not!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

hey I think I'm doing my share here


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

or not


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

It is Sebastian Bach from Skid Row


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> hey I think I'm doing my share here


slow has done tons and will be crowned, as long as no one topples him


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

this no 60second rule thing kicks ace!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

mmmmm mmmmmmm bitch!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Jujutzin said:


> slow has done tons and will be crowned, as long as no one topples him


I'm more likely just to fall off than be toppled.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> this no 60second rule thing kicks ace!


i must agree with you my post whore friend


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

hey opi can i eat your car, bein as its a burrito and all


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

alright guys!!
have a good weekend and don't do anything I wouldn't do
unless you invite me..

Have a good long weekend!!!!
:thumbup: :cheers: :cheers: :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

shicaca


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

that reminds me that I need to watch "bruce almighty" too


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Jujutzin said:


> alright guys!!
> have a good weekend and don't do anything I wouldn't do
> unless you invite me..
> 
> ...


its dont do anything i wouldnt do, and if u do, take pictures


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Bumpin said:


> hey opi can i eat your car, bein as its a burrito and all



newp.. burrito is my favorite fewd.. so I'm keepin it to myself.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i want to try the chinese shag swing


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm one of those white mexican people.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> its dont do anything i wouldnt do, and if u do, take pictures


you better hope they're good pic and not the fuzzy crap that happened with UFOs and bigfoot.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

well why dont you cry about it.........fatty!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 603 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 556 
OPIUM 334 
Psch91 327 
BoxBroSG 293 
Jujutzin 244 
0341TODD 210 
apachewoolf 122 
Flying V 122 
Nuskool 114 
drift240sxdrag 113 
Loki 87 
Coco 74 
Radioaktiv 69 
vector03 47 
nismoprincess 34 
Bumpin 33 
JustToyz 15 
Scott 9 
Slayer2003 9 
2Fast2Furious 2 
Not Banned 1 
Ksilvia8 1 
blankgazex 1


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

this thread is thinnin out. getting a bit thread bare in here.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

holy crap I've been at this for like 4 hours!! hahhhaha


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> holy crap I've been at this for like 4 hours!! hahhhaha


IM BACK you fucking FUCKERS


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

why, so you can beat him? saddle bags


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

hahah 5,400!!! LMAO


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I've only been at this for only 11 hours.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> holy crap I've been at this for like 4 hours!! hahhhaha


BTW dude......do you have any PS presure hose for the KADE?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

meka leka high meka highny ho


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I've only been at this for only 11 hours.


go sleep ddue


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

meka leka high meka tiny toe


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Loki said:


> BTW dude......do you have any PS presure hose for the KADE?



nope. I'm tryin to figure something out myself for PS


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

you cant do that on television!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM!!!!!!!! reply!!!!!!!! what happen you whore?!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> meka leka high meka highny ho


I know that line but I can't remember where it comes from


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> nope. I'm tryin to figure something out myself for PS


oh damm


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

hey opi it doesnt matter if you win by an inch or a mile


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

this is by far the most I've ever posted in a day hahahahha


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I know that line but I can't remember where it comes from


pee-wee's playhouse


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

any one with PS presure hose for a KADE?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Bumpin said:


> hey opi it doesnt matter if you win by an inch or a mile



its if you can cover the extra inch or mile with metal from the wang


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

is it something from the 3 stooges?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> hey opi it doesnt matter if you win by an inch or a mile


you still WIN!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i havnt shaved in like a week and i feel like a hesbola terrorist


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> i havnt shaved in like a week and i feel like a hesbola terrorist


AAAAAAAAH.........ALQAEDA!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Loki said:


> you still WIN!


actually I still win


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> its if you can cover the extra inch or mile with metal from the wang


its about the braggin rights you have if you win by a mile


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

im aiming atleast 1500 today


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

freek a leek


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


>


TURBO...*drools*


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

too much booty in the pantsssssssssssss


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

hey i passed my first interview!!!!!!!!! hahahaha waiting on the second one


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

opi son what size is that turbine of yours?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

well I don't have to worry about getting braggin' rights for winning by a mile


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

shake that aaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssssssssssss bitch and let me see what you got


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

fuck fuck fuck a duck


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Loki said:


> TURBO...*drools*



yeah.. the best part is that it's mine hahaha

here's the turbo that its replacing










nissan only hybrid t28/t3


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> well I don't have to worry about getting braggin' rights for winning by a mile


hope scott kills all your post #'s


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

good ol' petey pablo. always good for some a$$ shakin' tunes.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Bumpin said:


> opi son what size is that turbine of yours?



t3/t4 .6compressor .4 exhaust


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> yeah.. the best part is that it's mine hahaha
> 
> here's the turbo that its replacing
> 
> ...




give me the replaced turbo


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 610 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 556 
OPIUM 342 
Psch91 327 
BoxBroSG 293 
Jujutzin 244 
0341TODD 210 
apachewoolf 122 
Flying V 122 
Nuskool 114 
drift240sxdrag 113 
Loki 99 
Coco 74 
Radioaktiv 69 
Bumpin 47 
vector03 47 
nismoprincess 34 
JustToyz 15 
Scott 9 
Slayer2003 9 
2Fast2Furious 2


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Loki said:


> hope scott kills all your post #'s


I get that after I help you jack a thread?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

what up biatches I'm back!!!!!!!!!!


just to let ya know


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

HAHAHA i got 100 post so far......im happy, but you whores are killing me


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> what up biatches I'm back!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> just to let ya know


yeah yeah wb and stuff. pull up a screen and get to postin' bish.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

it's ok don't hate


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

hahaha that pocketbike is all messed up now. it doesn't have brakes cause I wore the pads down to nothing from racing it too hard. I've also wrecked it 3 times hahahhaah


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I get that after I help you jack a thread?


OH i was just playing with ya remember your my super buddY!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

damn dog I'm tryin to post


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> it's ok don't hate


wow, I've become more of a post whore than you


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> hahaha that pocketbike is all messed up now. it doesn't have brakes cause I wore the pads down to nothing from racing it too hard. I've also wrecked it 3 times hahahhaah


your so evil to it, give it to me!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> wow, I've become more of a post whore than you


shit just in the last day though


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> wow, I've become more of a post whore than you


even i passed him!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> wow, I've become more of a post whore than you



I'm a whore por vida


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> even i passed him!


man yall can kiss my ass lol


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

hahahaha once i get to 2g's im officialy a post whore!!!!! +103?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Loki said:


> OH i was just playing with ya remember your my super buddY!!!!!! :thumbup:


yeah right.......yer gonna thread jack by yer lonesome next time.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> I'm a whore por vida


you ain't a whore you a flat out slut


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 614 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 556 
OPIUM 347 
Psch91 327 
BoxBroSG 293 
Jujutzin 244 
0341TODD 210 
apachewoolf 128 
Flying V 122 
Nuskool 114 
drift240sxdrag 113 
Loki 105 
Coco 74 
Radioaktiv 69 
Bumpin 47 
vector03 47 
nismoprincess 34 
JustToyz 15 
Scott 9 
Slayer2003 9 
2Fast2Furious 2 
Not Banned 1 
Ksilvia8 1 
blankgazex 1


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

this threa OWNS all hahaha, scott should do this more often! but with no posting LAG!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> hahahaha once i get to 2g's im officialy a post whore!!!!! +103?


so 2000 is the lucky number then?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> yeah right.......yer gonna thread jack by yer lonesome next time.


noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo......will you betray me?!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> you ain't a whore you a flat out slut



and you like to shoot things with a large cal gun...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> so 2000 is the lucky number then?


yeah cuss today is the 2nd and i passed my first job interview at BEST BUY hahaha


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

damn I got a long way to go time for coffee and hydroxycut


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Loki said:


> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo......will you betray me?!


betray.......hmmmmm one can never tell


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

OPIUM said:


>


hey Opie, how much are those things? I'm just enrolled in small engines at Tech College, and i'd love to mod one up a little.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> betray.......hmmmmm one can never tell


will a little bit of love fix it all? :kiss:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> yeah cuss today is the 2nd and i passed my first job interview at BEST BUY hahaha


lol I know where I'm going to buy ummm shit I ain't got no money I'm coming to shoplift


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> lol I know where I'm going to buy ummm shit I ain't got no money I'm coming to shoplift


so how far till we pass 3 words?

shit you slow ass mofos wtf happened??????????


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> damn I got a long way to go time for coffee and hydroxycut


beware the coffee. else the restroom becomes your good friend


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

SERmonkey65 said:


> hey Opie, how much are those things? I'm just enrolled in small engines at Tech College, and i'd love to mod one up a little.



like $300 or so... We got one jetted and running on straight methanol


49cc two stroke


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> lol I know where I'm going to buy ummm shit I ain't got no money I'm coming to shoplift


they have hella camaras!!!!! i was in the camara room and saw it all, like 3 reports of employee's taking games and shit to the bathroom with them, so i dont think i can get shit out


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

damn I'm dqed thanks to yalls slow asses lol oh well it was my second double post


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> like $300 or so... We got one jetted and running on straight methanol
> 
> 
> 49cc two stroke


how fast does it run?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

well.. i'm out to take my first break... see you kids later.. 


edit:

about 35mph


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

man do I need a nap. or just to get up from this chair for a bit.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i will take OVER!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> man do I need a nap. or just to get up from this chair for a bit.


it's not worth it don't leave you will lose first place


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

hahahaha almost at the 1500!!!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> hahahaha almost at the 1500!!!!!


almost there


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> it's not worth it don't leave you will lose first place


im gonna be on charge


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

some one post the counts!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> it's not worth it don't leave you will lose first place


when I die in this chair I will haunt nissanforums for ever.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

come on ppl dont leave me alone here!!!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> when I die in this chair I will haunt nissanforums for ever.


lmao oh hey lookie lookie 3 words 4,079


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> when I die in this chair I will haunt nissanforums for ever.


gost busters gonan OWN ya than!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

my pc is getting so big it's starting to remind me of my dong :thumbup:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> gost busters gonan OWN ya than!


I ain't afraid of no ghost


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

you whores didnt miisss me eh


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> I ain't afraid of no ghost


yeah but your afraid of those big ass laser guns :fluffy:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

ray parker jr. gotta luv the one hit wonders.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> you whores didnt miisss me eh


um ah.....who is you ma *****?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> you whores didnt miisss me eh


post bitch!!! lol


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> you whores didnt miisss me eh


miss you?? who da fock are you??


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

da ***** from an hour ago


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh dammit...........


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> miss you?? who da fock are you??


haha gotta love the respect these peeps got


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> da ***** from an hour ago


all of my hours have long since blurred together.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> all of my hours have long since blurred together.


you been sittin here the whole time with ya ass gettin bigga


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

your ass is still here I thought nintey took care of your ass


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> da ***** from an hour ago


***** please.....you is mistaken this block aint youws aight?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

gotta keep em post coming!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> ***** please.....you is mistaken this block aint youws aight?


damn dawg what the hell homes????


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

i da ***** who about to pass you ass LOKI


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

my wrists are so sore I may not be able to jack off for weeks :thumbdwn:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Werd To Ya Motha


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> i da ***** who about to pass you ass LOKI


hahaha loki don't get punk'd


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Bitch pleeeeeeez you only need to fingers to jack yoooo shiiiiiiiat


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> damn dawg what the hell homes????


WTF ESE!!! dont fucking call me homes mendigo ****** joto LOL


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yeah 99 tried to bump me and he did


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> i da ***** who about to pass you ass LOKI


***** please.......you think you is gonna pass me? never, wake up and quit that burger job of yours firstt!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> WTF ESE!!! dont fucking call me homes mendigo ****** joto LOL


olla vato muh bad homes I don't know spanish shit


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

nintey's catching an ass beatin now........damn son keepem coming


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> olla vato muh bad homes I don't know spanish shit


lol ok here is some afghan for you.........cuni mordegao!!!!!!1 mocha ha! lol dont really know what it means, its just hella bad


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> nintey's catching an ass beatin now........damn son keepem coming


yall slowing down what gives?????


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

So how far back did OPIUM stop his shit raid


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i wonder what time this marathon will end?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> So how far back did OPIUM stop his shit raid


lmao do what a shit raid??????????


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I had to take a break and go eat JAPANESE FOOD......Chicken FRY RICE....my *****


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> So how far back did OPIUM stop his shit raid


dunno but lets have Slow_sentra give us the scores


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> lmao do what a shit raid??????????


he's talking about the pic flood


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> I had to take a break and go eat JAPANESE FOOD......Chicken FRY RICE....my *****


I gad authentic italian food

frozen pizza biatch!!!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah CUH how far back was it before Opium called it quits with his PITURES ....I could take it any more


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> I had to take a break and go eat JAPANESE FOOD......Chicken FRY RICE....my *****


****** dont eat rice...they eat hot dogs and corndogs aight!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> ****** dont eat rice...they eat hot dogs and corndogs aight!


I'll get the scores


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Posting shit like from befroe Christ and shit


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

and the score are as follows:
User Name Posts 
slow_sentra322 625 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 556 
OPIUM 351 
Psch91 327 
BoxBroSG 293 
Jujutzin 244 
0341TODD 210 
apachewoolf 147 
Loki 127 
Nuskool 123 
Flying V 122 
drift240sxdrag 113 
Coco 74 
Radioaktiv 69 
Bumpin 47 
vector03 47 
nismoprincess 34 
JustToyz 15 
Scott 9 
Slayer2003 9 
2Fast2Furious 2 
Ksilvia8 1 
SERmonkey65 1 
Not Banned 1 
blankgazex 1


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> I gad authentic italian food
> 
> frozen pizza biatch!!!


well i had some bean burritos and carne asada! with guacamole!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I know i hate rice.....I go for the DOG


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

****** ****** ****** i gotta go to work


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> well i had some bean burritos and carne asada! with guacamole!


I had bean burritos last night


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

even nismoprincess go in with the pic flood


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Damn this is great shit....POST PPOST


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> even nismoprincess go in with the pic flood


I was throwing clown pics up lol


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

nevermind i didnt answer


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I couldnt take her shit either


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> nevermind i didnt answer


wtf you talkin about lol you gettin confused???????


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> I had bean burritos last night


yeah dude and now i got the runs


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> I was throwing clown pics up lol


nah this was after the clown pic. I think flying V got in with the pic flood too


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Your ass is mine LOKI


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> wtf you talkin about lol you gettin confused???????


i got called to work right now.....but i didnt answer the phone so i can whore some more, HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> Your ass is mine LOKI


hehe I think he wants your ass dude


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> Your ass is mine LOKI


eww. you frikin ****


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Loki said:


> yeah dude and now i got the runs


diarrhea diarrhea cha cha cha. you are pwn3d by the loose stool


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> i got called to work right now.....but i didnt answer the phone so i can whore some more, HAHAHAHAHA


got ya lol ya slut


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> hehe I think he wants your ass dude


hahaha looks like Kevin wasnt the only butt-sniffer on NF


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah I re-read that did sound a bit fruity.........SO LOKI YOUR.............POST IS MINE.......BITCH


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> hahaha looks like Kevin wasnt the only butt-sniffer on NF


damn seems like gays are flooding everything with their rainbows lol


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

ghey seems to be poppin' up all over OT


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> got ya lol ya slut


AAAAAWWWWWW fucker you made me think and took loger to write and post!!! i lost some post!!!!!! and now this one too!!!!!!!!! wuaaaaaaa!!!!!! :balls:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

The post are coming alot less frequen then earlier....I was actually abusing the 15 seconds


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> AAAAAWWWWWW fucker you made me think and took loger to write and post!!! i lost some post!!!!!! and now this one too!!!!!!!!! wuaaaaaaa!!!!!! :balls:


lmao sorry bro


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> yeah I re-read that did sound a bit fruity.........SO LOKI YOUR.............POST IS MINE.......BITCH


go drink some milk with cookies you faaaaaaaaar from trying to even call out my name


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

don't start thinkin' cuz you will lose a post or 3


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> go drink some milk with cookies you faaaaaaaaar from trying to even call out my name


I ain't even trying I'm going for the 3 word thread


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> The post are coming alot less frequen then earlier....I was actually abusing the 15 seconds


15 sec takes too long there shoudl be no time !


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> 15 sec takes too long there shoudl be no time !


you read at least???????


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> don't start thinkin' cuz you will lose a post or 3


yeah so its time to not think and whore like a slut!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> you read at least???????


not really


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> yeah so its time to not think and whore like a slut!


i need posts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

now yer getting the idea.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

come on i dont see you keepin up with me! whats the score?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> now yer getting the idea.


haha started new page again


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> now yer getting the idea.


im gonna catch up to your post count! #


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Loki said:


> come on i dont see you keepin up with me! whats the score?


 this is what you will look like when im threw with YOU LOKI


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

to think that just this morning I looked up to you guys because of your PC


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 632 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 556 
OPIUM 351 
Psch91 327 
BoxBroSG 293 
Jujutzin 244 
0341TODD 210 
apachewoolf 159 
Loki 141 
Nuskool 131 
Flying V 122 
drift240sxdrag 113 
Coco 74 
Radioaktiv 69 
Bumpin 47 
vector03 47 
nismoprincess 34 
JustToyz 15 
Scott 9 
Slayer2003


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Hi


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

and its not happening only nintely can catch him now....WHERE are you NINETEY


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

now you bishes need to bow down


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> and its not happening only nintely can catch him now....WHERE are you NINETEY


he is to busy waxing his johnson


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> this is what you will look like when im threw with YOU LOKI


HOLY shit!!!!!! im sorry i did that to you in the past please dont have revenge on me like that...i know you suffered and more when you had that cucumber in your ass


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

better keepem coming LOKI......nah forrreal ill give up......if wasnt FRIDAY


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Hi!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> better keepem coming LOKI......nah forrreal ill give up......if wasnt FRIDAY


shit who cares yall gotta stay up all night to do it


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> better keepem coming LOKI......nah forrreal ill give up......if wasnt FRIDAY


thats right biatch be a nice little girl and know your place......LEAVE now


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

BOW DOWN LOKI


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yeah 99 can catch me but he's long since be DQ'ed so no winning for him


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

haha 3rd page in a row


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

where the hell is Drift? i need to flame some one......mmmm dammit


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> where the hell is Drift? i need to flame some one......mmmm dammit


drift said screw this silliness


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Loki said:


> where the hell is Drift? i need to flame some one......mmmm dammit


I think he got pissed and quit when he got DQ'ed too


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> BOW DOWN LOKI


im not a crazzy religious person like you......you get on your knees and dont forget to where your knee pads


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn, you guys haven't hit 4,000 yet????


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I think he got pissed and quit when he got DQ'ed too


what the hell is DQed?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I think he got pissed and quit when he got DQ'ed too


oh well I got dq'ed twice now lol


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> what the hell is DQed?


shut up noob lol j/k


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> damn, you guys haven't hit 4,000 yet????


dammit, why coulnt you keep that comment to yourself?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Nuskool said:


>


that is so wrong but also so right.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you guyus all suck


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> shut up noob lol j/k


dammit to hell arrrrrrrrrrr you biatches need to speed up lmao


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> shut up noob lol j/k


what the hell is that Dqed shit than? sensei


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> you guyus all suck


well lookey who has returned.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> dammit to hell arrrrrrrrrrr you biatches need to speed up lmao


i still got more post # than you


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh well, I'll be back for a few minutes


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Ownedddd


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

dammit Lionel SHUT UP!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> well lookey who has returned.


I really can't believe you're still here


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> what the hell is that Dqed shit than? sensei


young ass hoppa dqrd means disqualified for breaking one of the rules


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> Ownedddd


HI LIONEL


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Loki said:


> what the hell is that Dqed shit than? sensei


DQ'ed ain't dairy queen like you may want to believe


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

where's lionel?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> young ass hoppa dqrd means disqualified for breaking one of the rules


so what are the rules?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Nuskool said:


>


shit then govna!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> where's lionel?


he is among us......you should know, he is the only idiot that uses OWNED more than 10 times out of 12 post


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

what kind of name is lionel? That's a *** name.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

DQ'ed is disqualified. basically means you gots no chance to win this contest.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)




----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> so what are the rules?


no double posting mainly


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> shit then govna!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


the GOVANATOR


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> no double posting mainly


i wonder how many times ive broken that rule?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

he used to be the fondlenator


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Hi my name is LOKI and i OWN you


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you guys are all idiots for being here


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> you guys are all idiots for being here


why thank you kind Sir


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao oh shit yall wanna see a thing someone made for me????????
it invovles a penis lol


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

so now i need 8 post to reach my 1500 hahaha


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I hate all of you.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> lmao oh shit yall wanna see a thing someone made for me????????
> it invovles a penis lol


if it involves a penis then no thank you


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> lmao oh shit yall wanna see a thing someone made for me????????
> it invovles a penis lol


dude dont start more **** stuff please:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)




----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I hate all of you.


ok than leave go to the 3 words thread


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

who has been using pwn3d on here for 10 out of 12 posts?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

thats LIONEL alright


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I wanna piss on you all


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> who has been using pwn3d on here for 10 out of 12 posts?


Nuskool is as stupid as LIONEL :fluffy:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> if it involves a penis then no thank you


lol chicken shit heres something else then


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Loki said:


> thats LIONEL alright


yer kiddin' if yer talkin' about me right?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

POST you whores damn post


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I wanna piss on you all


dude you need anger management.....and stop raping your dog!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I remeber that from a while BACK


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> yer kiddin' if yer talkin' about me right?


no its not you
i mean Nuskool


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Poor Puppy


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Haha, I have something to confess, I'm Lionel. I made up that name over a year ago and I started posting under all his names.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

to bad they locked 3 words down lmmfao


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

oh I'm still posting, just not as much as earlier.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

slow_sentra is ma boy here, any one bitches at him, will get owned by the 240ers killer squad :fluffy:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

blah blah blah another post


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Haha, I have something to confess, I'm Lionel. I made up that name over a year ago and I started posting under all his names.


stop being gay first off LIONEL wouldnt confess it like that


EDIT 1500!!!!!! :fluffy:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Ahhhh Who Gives A Shit ......fuck Slow And Fuck Loki......ahahaha


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Loki said:


> slow_sentra is ma boy here, any one bitches at him, will get owned by the 240ers killer squad :fluffy:


I pwned slow_sentra 2x already in this thread


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> stop being gay first off LIONEL wouldnt confess it like that


who is this dude anyway??? is lionel hondahater?????????


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Loki said:


> no its not you
> i mean Nuskool


oh for a second there I though Hendrix was gonna have to choke a bish.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I pwned slow_sentra 2x already in this thread


what biatch!!!!! you know u is gonna get POWEND righ now!?

FLUFFY owns NOOBS like you! :fluffy:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

just got done watching how high with method men and redman


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> who is this dude anyway??? is lionel hondahater?????????


thats right.......HondaHater hahaha poor dude


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> just got done watching how high with method men and redman


the Rammstein song OWNS.....DU HAST!!!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I pwned slow_sentra 2x already in this thread


dammit I'm tired and not paying attention to yer DQ'ed a$$


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> thats right.......HondaHater hahaha poor dude


feel sorry for that poor waste of skin and air


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'll be back, later. YOU FUCKERS BETTER HIT 4000 BY THEN!!!!!!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> feel sorry for that poor waste of skin and air


if he dies.......there is more air for the rats down there......he is no different than them


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

but 99 did take most post in this thread 2x


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I'll be back, later. YOU FUCKERS BETTER HIT 4000 BY THEN!!!!!!!


HAHAHAHA just LEAVE


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> the Rammstein song OWNS.....DU HAST!!!!!


lmao I'm watching my neighbors son and he was singing it in english cause he is from germany lmao


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> but 99 did take most post in this thread 2x


that fool hella posted, i left for 3 hours


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I'll be back, later. YOU FUCKERS BETTER HIT 4000 BY THEN!!!!!!!


if not then I'll still hate you


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> lmao I'm watching my neighbors son and he was singing it in english cause he is from germany lmao


DU HAS = YOU HAVE......DU HAST MITCH = YOU HAVE ME! thats GAY


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> that fool hella posted, i left for 3 hours


got to admit he was busting some mad ass post times lol


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> DU HAS = YOU HAVE......DU HAST MITCH = YOU HAVE ME! thats GAY


he was saying you hate me


shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> got to admit he was busting some mad ass post times lol


oh well...its a shame most OT sluts left btw whats the sccore


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> he was saying you hate me


the actual translation is YOU HAVE......but in that song they put it as YOU HATE


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 649 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 568 
OPIUM 351 
Psch91 327 
BoxBroSG 293 
Jujutzin 244 
0341TODD 210 
apachewoolf 180 
Loki 178 
Nuskool 145 
Flying V 122 
drift240sxdrag 113 
Coco 74 
Radioaktiv 69 
Bumpin 47 
vector03 47 
nismoprincess 34 
JustToyz 15 
Scott 9 
Slayer2003 9


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

all my post are one after another in a row, no one is posting?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yeah he would take a break and come back posting like a fresh whore.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

+180 hahaha i got you apache!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

dammit just to top apache +181


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> all my post are one after another in a row, no one is posting?


yeah dude thats a dq


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yuck, I just threw out a crate of eggs that expired on June 8th


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

oh I'm still posting. just feels like I've been rode hard and put away wet.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> yeah dude thats a dq


its not my fault you guys are too slow


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

owie bitch gmme back my slot


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> oh I'm still posting. just feels like I've been rode hard and put away wet.


you need to retire


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Hi


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> you need to retire


just walk away 
walk away


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> yuck, I just threw out a crate of eggs that expired on June 8th


no dude, those were still good. that's just the date the store has to sell them by. not when they go bad. eat 'em.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> just walk away
> walk away


nuke him!!!


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm here to throw down bishes! My name be Lionel and I keepz come back over and over again cuz I be da stupidest bish ever and I aints got no life so I just GOTS to annoy all da peeps pimpin da N badge on da forums, bishes. Word up dawg, my latest user name is Wal Mart Employee, aints I jus da number one shizlick yo?

Back to reality, I think Lionel should win the Post Whore We Wish Would Die Award. Or would that be Account Creater Whore?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> nuke him!!!


boooooooooom!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

dammit didn't I tell you n00bs to bow down already?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> no dude, those were still good. that's just the date the store has to sell them by. not when they go bad. eat 'em.


*wispers* hes gonna eat em and tahn get the runs and stay in the toilet!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> *wispers* hes gonna eat em and tahn get the runs and stay in the toilet!


he isnt gonna make it and poops all over himself


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

RacerJunkie said:


> I'm here to throw down bishes! My name be Lionel and I keepz come back over and over again cuz I be da stupidest bish ever and I aints got no life so I just GOTS to annoy all da peeps pimpin da N badge on da forums, bishes. Word up dawg, my latest user name is Wal Mart Employee, aints I jus da number one shizlick yo?
> 
> Back to reality, I think Lionel should win the Post Whore We Wish Would Die Award. Or would that be Account Creater Whore?


STFU dummb ass


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> he isnt gonna make it and poops all over himself


hahahaha than he will know not to mess with us


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> dammit didn't I tell you n00bs to bow down already?


Eh I musta missed it, otherwise'd I'dve told ya to zip it.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

RacerJunkie said:


> I'm here to throw down bishes! My name be Lionel and I keepz come back over and over again cuz I be da stupidest bish ever and I aints got no life so I just GOTS to annoy all da peeps pimpin da N badge on da forums, bishes. Word up dawg, my latest user name is Wal Mart Employee, aints I jus da number one shizlick yo?
> 
> Back to reality, I think Lionel should win the Post Whore We Wish Would Die Award. Or would that be Account Creater Whore?


stfu biatch you gettin on muh nerves


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Loki said:


> *wispers* hes gonna eat em and tahn get the runs and stay in the toilet!


somebody's gonna get da dooties


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

whos got the post count score?!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> STFU dummb ass


slow_sentra322 654 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 569 
OPIUM 351 
Psch91 327 
BoxBroSG 293 
Jujutzin 244 
0341TODD 210 
Loki 189 
apachewoolf 187 
Nuskool 145 
Flying V 122 
drift240sxdrag 113 
Coco 74 
Radioaktiv 69 
Bumpin 47 
vector03 47 
nismoprincess 34 
JustToyz 15 
Scott 9 
Slayer2003 9


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

RacerJunkie said:


> Eh I musta missed it, otherwise'd I'dve told ya to zip it.



ZIP my pants after your done sucking the dick! biatch


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

RacerJunkie said:


> Eh I musta missed it, otherwise'd I'dve told ya to zip it.


yeah you missed it but it was all good and full of power.


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

Loki said:


> STFU dummb ass


As opposed to dumbass, I prefer to be referred to as someone who could think of nothing better to say.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> slow_sentra322 654
> Ninety-Nine SE-L 569
> OPIUM 351
> Psch91 327
> ...



im already in the top 10 im happy


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> yeah you missed it but it was all good and full of power.


Like my pants.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

first to post on page 249!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

RacerJunkie said:


> As opposed to dumbass, I prefer to be referred to as someone who could think of nothing better to say.


sounds good to me if you dont have nothing smart to say ummmm stfu lol


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

Loki said:


> first to post on page 249!!!


want a frickin cookie?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

RacerJunkie said:


> Like my pants.


that got pullen down when you got the cock up the butt?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> im already in the top 10 im happy


you kicked me out ya assmunch


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

RacerJunkie said:


> want a frickin cookie?


yeah bitch and it better have extra chocolate chips!


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> sounds good to me if you dont have nothing smart to say ummmm stfu lol


if i didn't have anything smart to say i'd have to change my user name to apachewoolf


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> you kicked me out ya assmunch


uh huhu huh uh uh huh huh you said ASS you butt-licker


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

RacerJunkie said:


> if i didn't have anything smart to say i'd have to change my user name to apachewoolf


good point I rest my case



ummm wait that isn't right is it???


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

RacerJunkie said:


> Like my pants.


if by full of power you are referring to your farts then yes.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

RacerJunkie said:


> if i didn't have anything smart to say i'd have to change my user name to apachewoolf


your not even smart enough to think about that, so STFU NOOB


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> if by full of power you are referring to your farts then yes.


and now it's time for the airshow phhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhht!!!!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

LIONEL is GAY :fluffy:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm gettin' more tired and slower by the second.


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> good point I rest my case
> 
> 
> 
> ummm wait that isn't right is it???


I'm shocked by the pussyfication of your flames pointed in my direction. You usually show better, bish.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> LIONEL is GAY :fluffy:


he loves the cock


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

soon I'll know what it feels like to be Racer Junkie


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

LETS VOTE!!!!! whos is the worst **** here right now? 

LIONEL
LOKI
APACHE
SLOW_SENTRA


i vote LIONEL!


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> soon I'll know what it feels like to be Racer Junkie


how so, mofo?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

RacerJunkie said:


> I'm shocked by the pussyfication of your flames pointed in my direction. You usually show better, bish.


I just don't like to waste my time

we all know you are a loser so why say it?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

RacerJunkie said:


> how so, mofo?


read my post before that one. scroll up bish


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

Loki said:


> LETS VOTE!!!!! whos is the worst **** here right now?
> 
> LIONEL
> LOKI
> ...


Lionel isn't here, I was impersonating Lionel you dumbass.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

RacerJunkie said:


> how so, mofo?


hey Lionel did you get the R33 seats?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

RacerJunkie said:


> Lionel isn't here, I was impersonating Lionel you dumbass.


still you take his place bitch


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> read my post before that one. scroll up bish


ah, my attention span failed me the first time. my mistake.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

RacerJunkie said:


> ah, my attention span failed me the first time. my mistake.


it's all good, mine is shot now anyway.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

dammit what is the post score!? how do you guys find out?


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

Loki said:


> still you take his place bitch


I don't think anyone with a functioning upper brain (which i have) could be as stupid and gay as lionel.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

RacerJunkie said:


> ah, my attention span failed me the first time. my mistake.


take some ritalin and call me daddy


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Loki said:


> dammit what is the post score!? how do you guys find out?


it has a post count you can click on next to the main thread


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

RacerJunkie said:


> I don't think anyone with a functioning upper brain (which i have) could be as stupid and gay as lionel.


well you are acting up to his expectations really well


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 661 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 569 
OPIUM 351 
Psch91 327 
BoxBroSG 293 
Jujutzin 244 
0341TODD 210 
Loki 202 
apachewoolf 195 
Nuskool 145 
Flying V 122 
drift240sxdrag 113 
Coco 74 
Radioaktiv 69 
Bumpin 47 
vector03 47 
nismoprincess 34 
JustToyz


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I sooooo need to get some food.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

User Name Posts 
slow_sentra322 661 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 569 
OPIUM 351 
Psch91 327 
BoxBroSG 293 
Jujutzin 244 
0341TODD 210 
Loki 202 
apachewoolf 195 
Nuskool 145 
Flying V 122 
drift240sxdrag 113 
Coco 74 
Radioaktiv 69 
Bumpin 47 
vector03 47 
nismoprincess 34 
JustToyz 15 
RacerJunkie 11 
Scott 9 
Slayer2003 9 
2Fast2Furious 2 
SERmonkey65 1 
Ksilvia8 1 
blankgazex 1 
Not Banned 1


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

Loki said:


> well you are acting up to his expectations really well


not really, i use proper words and punctuation. For example:

Suck my nuts, Loki.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

fuck still in 8th?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

RacerJunkie said:


> not really, i use proper words and punctuation. For example:
> 
> Suck my nuts, Loki.


thats true he does suck at that


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

RacerJunkie said:


> not really, i use proper words and punctuation. For example:
> 
> Suck my nuts, Loki.


lmao. damn that was funny. simple but funny


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hey I am in the top 10 at number 9


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

so what time is this oveR?


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

Loki said:


> thats true he does suck at that


along with everything else.


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> lmao. damn that was funny. simple but funny


thank you.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> hey I am in the top 10 at number 9


im on 8th hahahaha


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

tomorrow around noon I think hold on I'll check


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

omfg  i can't believe this thing has 3700+ posts in it!!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

but why do i still feel your Lionel??


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

Loki said:


> so what time is this oveR?


9 am tomorrow i think.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Loki said:


> so what time is this oveR?


either 9am tomorrow or if this thread passes 4079 post. which ever comes first.


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> either 9am tomorrow or if this thread passes 4079 post. which ever comes first.


why 4079?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

my bad it ends at 755 am


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> omfg  i can't believe this thing has 3700+ posts in it!!!


hell yeah........btw welcome back


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

RacerJunkie said:


> why 4079?


something about beating the 3werds thread


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> my bad it ends at 755 am


shit i was banned last night till this afternoon i think stupid Adamm and his gay games


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

wb biatch now post lmao j/k


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> something about beating the 3werds thread


what the hell was the 3werds thread about?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

this thread will OWN the 3 WORDS


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

Loki said:


> this thread will OWN the 3 WORDS


yes it will


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

RacerJunkie said:


> what the hell was the 3werds thread about?


nothing at all lol


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'll see if I can find scott's post.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

RacerJunkie said:


> what the hell was the 3werds thread about?


just what it means........3 words, when you post you can only post 3 words 

example:

You suck cock


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> nothing at all lol


sounds damn gay.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

OBSERVE THE NUMBER TO THE LEFT!!!!!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

fksad;lkfl;asdkfl;sadf wTF?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> this thread will OWN the 3 WORDS


hell in 1 day it has almost caught up to it


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

RacerJunkie said:


> sounds damn gay.


dumbass :loser: :dumbass:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

603!?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> hell in 1 day it has almost caught up to it


hell yeah we will top the 3 words thread


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

603 is that max yet???????


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> hell yeah........btw welcome back


welcome back? i just got home from work and if i was banned inbetween last night and now then i guess you can say welcome back.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Loki said:


> 603!?


yes.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apache you trying to take my rank on the post whore list?


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> dumbass :loser: :dumbass:


like an insult from a bitch with your user name means shit to me.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

this is a lot of threads to search through


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> welcome back? i just got home from work and if i was banned inbetween last night and now then i guess you can say welcome back.


thats why i said WELCOME BACK


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

it was a fun ban lol scott let us off the ban early to do this thread lol


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> it was a fun ban lol scott let us off the ban early to do this thread lol


yeah that was cool the ban was suppose to be 24h


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> thats why i said WELCOME BACK


oh, well thank you.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

sno said:


> welcome back? i just got home from work and if i was banned inbetween last night and now then i guess you can say welcome back.


welcome back sno. damn this thread is definitely "post whore heaven." get your counts up while you can, LOL


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> it was a fun ban lol scott let us off the ban early to do this thread lol


where's the fun if the whores are banned? and why WERE you banned anyway?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i wonder where vspec is, he hasnt posted here at all


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

which would have sucked cause all the post whores were banned


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nice, there's only a 15 second delay in between posts! (i just figured this out so  )


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

friday night standup is on


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> welcome back sno. damn this thread is definitely "post whore heaven." get your counts up while you can, LOL


HAHAHAHA lets all keep on WHORING


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

<~was never banned :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

sno said:


> nice, there's only a 15 second delay in between posts! (i just figured this out so  )


too much time on your hands. try getting a woman.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

a lot of us were banned... i guess i dont know how to keep my mouth shut :thumbup:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> <~was never banned :fluffy: :fluffy:


bastard :fluffy:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sux for all that have to sit behind their computers


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> friday night standup is on


I need a beer and a piss tube so i aint gotta get up lol


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i was banned hahahahaha....... not funny


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> I need a beer and a piss tube so i aint gotta get up lol


shit i called my uncle to get me some beer!


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> I need a beer and a piss tube so i aint gotta get up lol


call lionel over and piss down his throat.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

2Fast2Furious said:


> welcome back sno. damn this thread is definitely "post whore heaven." get your counts up while you can, LOL


why thank you. that's exactly what i intend to do.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> i was banned hahahahaha....... not funny


lmao I have been banned twice now once last night and once when I posted in the post here and get banned thread


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

Loki said:


> i was banned hahahahaha....... not funny


why?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i cant belive i have 225 post so far!!!!!!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> bastard :fluffy:


lol


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> i cant belive i have 225 post so far!!!!!!


how do you tell?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

come on post the socre


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

RacerJunkie said:


> call lionel over and piss down his throat.


lol sicko might like it and ask for something ummm stiffer


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

one thing I gotta mention from earlier. I have a laptop. If I had to piss, I could take the computer in with me and type with 1 hand


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

slow_sentra322 667 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 573 
OPIUM 351 
Psch91 327 
BoxBroSG 293 
Jujutzin 244 
Loki 225 
0341TODD 210 
apachewoolf 207 
Nuskool 145 
Flying V 122 
drift240sxdrag 113 
Coco 74 
Radioaktiv 69 
vector03 47 
Bumpin 47 
nismoprincess 34 
RacerJunkie 24 
JustToyz 15 
Scott 9 
Slayer2003 9 
sno 8 
2Fast2Furious 5 
blankgazex 1 
Not Banned 1 
SERmonkey65 1 
Ksilvia8 1


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

sno said:


> how do you tell?


put a mark on a piece of paper every time you post and count carefully


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> come on post the socre


slow_sentra322 667 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 574 
OPIUM 351 
Psch91 327 
BoxBroSG 293 
Jujutzin 244 
Loki 225 
0341TODD 210 
apachewoolf 208 
Nuskool 145 
Flying V 122 
drift240sxdrag 113 
Coco 74 
Radioaktiv 69 
vector03 47 
Bumpin 47 
nismoprincess 34 
RacerJunkie 24 
JustToyz 15 
Scott 9 
Slayer2003 9 
sno 8 
2Fast2Furious 5


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

RacerJunkie said:


> put a mark on a piece of paper every time you post and count carefully


haha, i'm not that dedicated


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

so im on the top 10 list hahaha


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

*look at me, i'm a post whore*


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

122 and im still behind.


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> lol sicko might like it and ask for something ummm stiffer


sorry, i didn't think about the possibility of lionel being gay...where the hell was my brain?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> ^haha, i'm not that dedicated


this is the true battle of the whores


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

look at you, you cant post a pic!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

2Fast2Furious said:


> *look at me, i'm a post whore*


you suck at teh intarweb


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> so im on the top 10 list hahaha


 shit you passed someone else


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Flying V said:


> 122 and im still behind.


very very behind i must say


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> this is the true battle of the whores


whores unite!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> shit you passed someone else


hahahha hell yeah im on 7th


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

www.elephantlist.com *NWS*


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

did ya'll miss me yet. I'm still looking.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> whores unite!



VIVA LA REVOLUCION!!!!!


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Is that better? :thumbup:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> hahahha hell yeah im on 7th


now I'm in 8th


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> did ya'll miss me yet. I'm still looking.


 i miss'd you


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> did ya'll miss me yet. I'm still looking.


stop posting i gotta catch up to you


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

Loki said:


> hahahha hell yeah im on 7th


good for you


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Flying V said:


> i miss'd you


liar


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

2Fast2Furious said:


> Is that better? :thumbup:


 much better


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

RacerJunkie said:


> good for you


thank you.....wheres my cookie?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

and I decided I had better things to do, but I PWN3D slow_sentra twice for the record. from him being 80 posts ahead, I caught up to him and passed him. Then I ate dinner, and I caught up to him and passed him again. and he was trying desperately not to let me pass


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> liar


 i miss'd you too


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> thank you.....wheres my cookie?


up ya butt?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Flying V said:


> www.elephantlist.com *NWS*


haha, i prefer www.lolitampegs.com *nws*


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

Loki said:


> thank you.....wheres my cookie?


up your ass


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Flying V said:


> much better


wtf is that? a polar bear with a damm tuna! lol


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> and I decided I had better things to do, but I PWN3D slow_sentra twice for the record. from him being 80 posts ahead, I caught up to him and passed him. Then I ate dinner, and I caught up to him and passed him again. and he was trying desperately not to let me pass


 you're too much of a whore to let that one happen


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh and check out my post count


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

come on whores keep postin


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol got that biatch

Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 15 seconds.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

sno said:


> haha, i prefer www.lolitampegs.com *nws*


 www.tiava.com *nws* is a good one too


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Damn, I'm not even gonna try to beat you guys. some of got hundreds in here already


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

Loki said:


> wtf is that? a polar bear with a damm tuna! lol


sounds like my ex girlfriend


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Flying V said:


> you're too much of a whore to let that one happen


and we cant keep up


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> oh and check out my post count


 damn, im soo jealous


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 668 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 576 
OPIUM 351 
Psch91 327 
BoxBroSG 293 
Jujutzin 244 
Loki 235 
apachewoolf 214 
0341TODD 210 
Nuskool 145 
Flying V 130 
drift240sxdrag 113 
Coco 74 
Radioaktiv 69 
vector03 47 
Bumpin 47 
nismoprincess 34 
RacerJunkie 28 
JustToyz 15 
sno 12 
Scott 9


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

RacerJunkie said:


> sounds like my ex girlfriend


im glad its now an EX not a current dude cuss i was gonna have you cock slap you :fluffy:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Loki said:


> and we cant keep up


 Im trying


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

Loki said:


> and we cant keep up


which is surprising with how much you flap your cockslot


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Flying V said:


> Im trying


i got more than you so i got best chances


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

so what does the WiNnAr get?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Flying V said:


> www.tiava.com *nws* is a good one too


haha, nice :cheers:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

I will whore more!!!!!!!!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Flying V said:


> so what does the WiNnAr get?


a pat on the back


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

Loki said:


> im glad its now an EX not a current dude cuss i was gonna have you cock slap you :fluffy:


yeah my eyes were malfunctioning the 20 minutes we dated


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

sno said:


> haha, nice :cheers:


 there's also www.xnxx.com * nws* and umm. www.dokeylist.com


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

sno said:


> haha, nice :cheers:


awww yeah baby take it


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Flying V said:


> so what does the WiNnAr get?


gets to pick some one to get banned for a week


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> I will whore more!!!!!!!!


stop rhyming


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

I can catch up to 500 posts. just gimme an hour. I'm gonna beat all of you!!!!!!!!!!! (ya right)


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> awww yeah baby take it


ewww yer sick


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

sno said:


> a pat on the back


 i want jimmies!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> stop rhyming


why will i stop my whinin!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Flying V said:


> there's also www.xnxx.com * nws* and umm. www.dokeylist.com


hahahahaha
look at pr0n much?


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

this thread needs some more color. i got an idea


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

Loki said:


> gets to pick some one to get banned for a week


i'd choose to ban Loki


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> I can catch up to 500 posts. just gimme an hour. I'm gonna beat all of you!!!!!!!!!!! (ya right)



thats what I'm sayin lol


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> I can catch up to 500 posts. just gimme an hour. I'm gonna beat all of you!!!!!!!!!!! (ya right)


no NOOB you cant


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

so any one get pussy today?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> thats what I'm sayin lol


dont forget im here


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Flying V said:


> so any one get pussy today?


i got some like 2 days ago


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> no NOOB you cant


ouch guess ya ain't liked very much 2slow2broke


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

6th place now!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

sno said:


> hahahahaha
> look at pr0n much?


 nope, i just know my pr0n.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm back


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

soon 5th


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> dont forget im here


I'm sorry forgive me sno????????


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> ouch guess ya ain't liked very much 2slow2broke


and 2gay2getagoodusername


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

2Fast2Furious said:


> this thread needs some more color. i got an idea


here ya go!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

all u homos need to die!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i'm back


go away


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yeah I quit looking because I forgot what I was looking for.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

RacerJunkie said:


> and 2gay2getagoodusername


hahaha, n00bs clownin on n00bs! OT is grrrrrrrrrrrrrreaaaat!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lokie is gay.


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> yeah I quit looking because I forgot what I was looking for.


cooch?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> ouch guess ya ain't liked very much 2slow2broke


 hmm, that was a burn


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

poor apache i had like 25 less than him now i got about 30 more than him


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

loki is THE gay


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

so how do i check my score?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

RacerJunkie said:


> cooch?


nah I'd never forget lookin for some poontang :thumbup:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> lokie is gay.


whos Lokie?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> lokie is gay.


can't we all just get along and beat the shit out of the stupid noobs????????


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

cool avatar loki, it's gay just like u.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Loki said:


> whos Lokie?


 some squid


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> so how do i check my score?


***** please you aint got no score


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> whos Lokie?


haha, pwned


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

*WHORES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> ***** please you aint got no score


i *am* the score!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lokie is a newb though.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> haha, pwned


he got OWNED by his dumb ass stupidity


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

any one gonna blow shit up for the 4th?


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

sno said:


> hahaha, n00bs clownin on n00bs! OT is grrrrrrrrrrrrrreaaaat!!!


i might not be at a damn noob post count if i had internet where i live


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> poor apache i had like 25 less than him now i got about 30 more than him


oh well i just goin for shits and giggles now


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

sno said:


> so how do i check my score?


don't bother. it'll just waste time 'cause it's so much work.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> lokie is a newb though.


you're a n00b.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> lokie is a newb though.


sorry my friend there is no cure for stupidity


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

who is lokie . he is a gay **** who has no life.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

slow_sentra322 671 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 576 
OPIUM 351 
Psch91 327 
BoxBroSG 293 
Loki 252 
Jujutzin 244 
apachewoolf 221 
0341TODD 210 
Nuskool 145 
Flying V 140 
drift240sxdrag 119 
Coco 74 
Radioaktiv 69 
vector03 47 
Bumpin 47 
RacerJunkie 35 
nismoprincess 34 
sno 23 
JustToyz 15 
2Fast2Furious 11 
Scott 9 
Slayer2003 9 
blankgazex 1 
Not Banned 1 
SERmonkey65 1 
Ksilvia8


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> don't bother. it'll just waste time 'cause it's so much work.


well when i'm done whoring i'll want to take a look.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Holy shit!! You guys have nearly tripled the number of posts in the last 5 hours!

Just under 12 hours left... you guys trying for 10,000 total?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> don't bother. it'll just waste time 'cause it's so much work.


slow_sentra322 671 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 576 
OPIUM 351 
Psch91 327 
BoxBroSG 293 
Loki 252 
Jujutzin 244 
apachewoolf 221 
0341TODD 210 
Nuskool 145 
Flying V 140 
drift240sxdrag 119 
Coco 74 
Radioaktiv 69 
vector03 47 
Bumpin 47 
RacerJunkie 35 
nismoprincess 34 
sno 23 
JustToyz 15 
2Fast2Furious 11


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

no cure for being gay either loki sorry


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

dammit loki lol


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> who is lokie . he is a gay **** who has no life.


you mean that one dude that raped you with a cucumber ?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

what the hook gon be?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> slow_sentra322 671
> Ninety-Nine SE-L 576
> OPIUM 351
> Psch91 327
> ...


only you can do that?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Scott said:


> Holy shit!! You guys have nearly tripled the number of posts in the last 5 hours!
> 
> Just under 12 hours left... you guys trying for 10,000 total?


no how about we just end this and declare me the winnah.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> no cure for being gay either loki sorry


its all good i dont have that


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> who is lokie . he is a gay **** who has no life.


hmmm...i don't seem to remember Google spitting out Lokie=gay, but who was it? damn i just can't remember...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> slow_sentra322 671
> Ninety-Nine SE-L 576
> OPIUM 351
> Psch91 327
> ...


me- 1 :banana:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

loki shaddap you know i'm your only friend.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

so today was my last day at FEE bank    :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

KEvin is just being gay cuss his asian friend got OWNED


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> loki shaddap you know i'm your only friend.


*hugs* :fluffy:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

irontom said:


> me- 1 :banana:


welcome to the festivities :cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

no hot no nothing not a simple house wife


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

Loki said:


> KEvin is just being gay cuss his asian friend got OWNED


kevin?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I think I'm post drunk


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

none of you will catch up to me, only damm 99


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

where was i??????


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Loki said:


> *hugs* :fluffy:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

wow, we even surprised scott


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

and slow_Sentra


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Ya!!!!!!!!!! I got 11 so far! I'm on the board!!!!!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

blah blah!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> where was i??????


did yer gps go out on you again?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

<|=] cool smilie


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> wow, we even surprised scott


LOL why is that


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> where was i??????


getting out of your boyfriend's bed?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

10,000 is it even possible?????????


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

shit we're almost to 4049 posts!!!!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Flying V said:


>


you suck at mspaint


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Flying V said:


>


 crappy drawing stick with ur day job... jakcing off


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> 10,000 is it even possible?????????


i'll make it possible


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

burp another post hehe


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

RacerJunkie said:


> getting out of your boyfriend's bed?


he usually remembers that cuss the way he walks after it


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm the best


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> i'll make it possible


hahaha wake up from your boring life


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> <|=] cool smilie


hats suck
(_8^(|) homer rules


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

damn i just got


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I wonder how much other stuff I missed today byjust sittin here.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i'm the best


playing with it in your moouth?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> hahaha wake up from your boring life


my boring life just started!


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

Loki said:


> he usually remembers that cuss the way he walks after it


does he walk like andy dick?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

this thread rocks!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Hi


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

RacerJunkie said:


> does he walk like andy dick?


you said dick


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Im Loki


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> this thread rocks!


 yeah, so does your mom...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i hate all of you stfu


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> this thread rocks!


so did your gf in bed


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

who has a sister that wants to cuddle with me?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao what the hell did yall to to my helicopter in that crappy drawing???????


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> Hi


hi
(_))====jjj=D~~ #(())#


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Loki said:


> Im Loki


not really you're just some bad actor pretending to be loki


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

approx another half hour before we PWNERize the 3 words thread


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

who in here likes apples? cuz i own all of you.

how you like dem apples?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

RacerJunkie said:


> so did your gf in bed


 two burns! keep em comming!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Im gettign thirsty


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

Loki said:


> who has a sister that wants to cuddle with me?


I have a sister but I'd prefer not to cuddle with you.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> who has a sister that wants to cuddle with me?


my sister will but shes fat and ugly 

but she has huge tits!!!!!!!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> approx another half hour before we PWNERize the 3 words thread


 i give it less than that


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> approx another half hour before we PWNERize the 3 words thread


HAHAHANOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo why did you come back? i was gonna take over your spot at the top 10


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> approx another half hour before we PWNERize the 3 words thread


whatchu talkin bout foo?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm glad I could be here for this monumentorous event.


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> my sister will but shes fat and ugly
> 
> but she has huge tits!!!!!!!


is she as fat and ugly as you?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Loki said:


> who has a sister that wants to cuddle with me?


 if you're into jail bait and shotguns.. i got a sister for you


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> I'm glad I could be here for this monumentorous event.


yay :cheers: me too


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

cum guzzlers...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> my sister will but shes fat and ugly
> 
> but she has huge tits!!!!!!!


um ah.....*runs*


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> my sister will but shes fat and ugly
> 
> but she has huge tits!!!!!!!


I'm not sure if the huge tits really make up for the other stuff.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Flying V said:


> if you're into jail bait and shotguns.. i got a sister for you


hi


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> I'm glad I could be here for this monumentorous event.


 you should make the first picture dictionary


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

fuck..ASS!

boondocksaints.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Flying V said:


> if you're into jail bait and shotguns.. i got a sister for you


um ah......*stares.......runs*


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I'm not sure if the huge tits really make up for the other stuff.



no they don't


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

sno said:


> hi


 she's 13


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

lot of freeky ppl here now.....im scared


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

anyone kno who kevin tran is?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> no they don't


i agree


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I'm not sure if the huge tits really make up for the other stuff.


ya gotta appreciate full breasteses


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> anyone kno who kevin tran is?


i know who johnny tran is


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> anyone kno who kevin tran is?


 where's jeong?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it's about to happen, 4049


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Is anyone actually trying to read this thing?

I'm going to issue a challenge:

*Reach 10,000 posts by 9:00 AM EST tomorrow.*


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

fat people usually got huge tits. even guys

it's called gno  aka "bitch tits"


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> anyone kno who kevin tran is?


Kevin Tran...sexual?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

RacerJunkie said:


> ya gotta appreciate full breasteses


not when they're overwhelmed by fat rolls and skin-crack funk.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> fat people usually got huge tits. even guys
> 
> it's called gno  aka "bitch tits"


LOL you have them?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Loki said:


> Kevin Tran...sexual?


 haha BURNED!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

almost 4049


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Scott said:


> Is anyone actually trying to read this thing?
> 
> I'm going to issue a challenge:
> 
> *Reach 10,000 posts by 9:00 AM EST tomorrow.*


10,000 for the thread or for one person?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Scott said:


> Is anyone actually trying to read this thing?
> 
> I'm going to issue a challenge:
> 
> *Reach 10,000 posts by 9:00 AM EST tomorrow.*


 we accept youre challenge i'll stay up till 3 am central to add as much as i can


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

gettin there


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

o get knoced out!!!!!! but i get up again!!!!!!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> we accept youre challenge i'll stay up till 3 am central to add as much as i can


 you;re teh ghey


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Scott said:


> Is anyone actually trying to read this thing?
> 
> I'm going to issue a challenge:
> 
> *Reach 10,000 posts by 9:00 AM EST tomorrow.*



I think it can happen.. but not on a friday night. No way I'm staying home to post all night long.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Loki said:


> LOL you have them?


 you wish i got hardcore pecs... ur about to lose ur only friend btw.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> fuck..ASS!
> 
> boondocksaints.


I love that movie


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> 10,000 for the thread or for one person?


make it which ever is first


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

dog bites!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ho wmany posts does this thread have righ tnow?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> I think it can happen.. but not on a friday night. No way I'm staying home to post all night long.


me neither, i got white chicks to watch at the theater


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> ho wmany posts does this thread have righ tnow?


go look for yourself


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> make it which ever is first


no way 1 person can do it in 24 hours


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wut do we get if we reach 10k?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> you wish i got hardcore pecs... ur about to lose ur only friend btw.


Kevin is so tall and strong


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

sno said:


> me neither, i got white chicks to watch at the theater



I hope your talking about the girls that go to the theater rather than that retarded movie


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> make it which ever is first


obviously the thread will first


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

sno said:


> go look for yourself


 no way that will slow my whoring down


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> wut do we get if we reach 10k?


un gran pito en la boca


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> Kevin is so tall and strong


lol wtf???????


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> I hope your talking about the girls that go to the theater rather than that retarded movie


yeah, i'm talkin about the girls at the theater :thumbdwn:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> no way that will slow my whoring down


 besides AIDS


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

heyyyy OOO.... I just did a trumpet fart


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> obviously the thread will first


its not even half way yet


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i guess this isn't a individual race anymore. it's a team sport against the clock! 10k guys. lets rock!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

am i 4049?


YES BITCHES I AM


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the record breaking post!!!!!


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

sno said:


> 10,000 for the thread or for one person?


It would take one person almost 2 days with the 15 second delay between posts. So that's not possible...

10,000 posts total for this thread is the challenge.  You have slightly more than 11 1/2 hours left.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> no way that will slow my whoring down


slow typing will slow your whoring down...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hmmm imma try to hit 5k tonight


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

5 points goes out to the person who has post #4079


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

gotta whore some more!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

must post


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

sno said:


> slow typing will slow your whoring down...


 no my 56k conection will


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

posting is a must!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

4079????


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol going for 4079


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i type one post whent he page reloads it's about 15 seconds


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> no my 56k conection will


im gald i have cable


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

here we go agin


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

yes 4079


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn ir


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i type one post whent he page reloads it's about 15 seconds


damm 56k


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

imma hit 4079!!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

nuts and bolts


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

so who is going to get it?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

4079?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

are you whores still going at it?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

so whos got more post? the 3werds or this one?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

going for 4079!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

almost there


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Scott said:


> It would take one person almost 2 days with the 15 second delay between posts. So that's not possible...
> 
> 10,000 posts total for this thread is the challenge.  You have slightly more than 11 1/2 hours left.


so 11 hours x 60 minutes = 660 minutes x 60 seconds = 39600 / 15 = 2640 posts in the allowable time.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

if ands and buts were candies and nuts then every day would be christmas


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, now we've broken the record!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

4079?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

:fluffy:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

woohooo


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I think this is even giving the whores a bad name


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn it


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> 4079?


????what


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

oh damn i was 1 off


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao asshole


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Loki got it... good thing he's been DQ'd earlier today LOL


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

A


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> no my 56k conection will


haha, pwned by the non-cableness monster.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I think this is even giving the whores a bad name


no that can never happen


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

what are ya'll complaining about?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

B


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

u better thakn me loki i set u up for the goal


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

damn we just blew by it


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> Loki got it... good thing he's been DQ'd earlier today LOL


LOL!!! its all good im just getting my post # higher!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Cdefghijklmnop


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Flying V said:


> B


calm down alphabet soup


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, now it's boring. What page are you guys on?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Loki is a double posting sonuvabitch


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

kevin with the assist


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

here comes 5000


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> u better thakn me loki i set u up for the goal


what goal?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

these


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

goals


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

5000 is the new goal lol


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> Loki is a double posting sonuvabitch


hahahaha and some times triple


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

ima keeping going


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

now it's boring??!! it's been boring for like 5 hours now.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 680 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 587 
OPIUM 360 
Psch91 327 
BoxBroSG 293 
Loki 288 
Jujutzin 244 
apachewoolf 240 
0341TODD 210 
Flying V 162 
drift240sxdrag 150 
Nuskool 145 
Coco 74 
Radioaktiv 69 
sno 49 
Bumpin 47 
vector03 47 
RacerJunkie 43 
nismoprincess 34 
JustToyz 15 
Scott 12 
2Fast2Furious 12 
Slayer2003 9 
irontom 1 
Ksilvia8 1 
blankgazex 1 
Not Banned 1 
SERmonkey65 1


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

are neat


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i am unstoppable!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> now it's boring??!! it's been boring for like 5 hours now.


i just got here and it's kinda boring.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Loki said:


> hahahaha and some times triple



haha that's bannination for even longer!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

still in 6th!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

need to hit 5k!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

haha flying now


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I've called type r twice today and still managed to whore on this thread


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i want 1,800 and then im stopping. any of you OG's notice how fast my PC shot up when i came into OT


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i am unstoppable!


i thought you were drift240sxdrag...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

hahaha soon to 5th!!!!!!!


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)




----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

shouldnt be long at this pace


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

eat sleep and whore!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I think Loki should get a week ban*


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

900 more posties until 5000


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Flying V said:


> i want 1,800 and then im stopping. any of you OG's notice how fast my PC shot up when i came into OT


not really


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i'll stop whoring once i get to 4000


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea we'll hit 10k without a doubt


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Flying V said:


> 900 more posties until 5000


we can make it


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

sno said:


> i thought you were drift240sxdrag...


I thought he was kevin


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> I think Loki should get a three week ban*


me too


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

sno said:


> i'll stop whoring once i get to 4000


in which case i'll start up my own thread congradulating myself on my accomplishment.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'll stop whoring if i ever get to 5k


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I thought he was kevin


hes a transexual leave him alone!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I thought he was kevin


is that what his name is?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

3 weeks works! LMAO


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Loki said:


> we can make it


 its too god damn hot for a penguin to walking around


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i'll stop whoring if i ever get to 5k


you can do it!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i need pass coco in post count too so i'm 4th on the list


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Damn Opium you're gonna have 1000 posts in 24 hours at this rate. Weren't we just calling you a whore for getting 5000???


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> 3 weeks works! LMAO


hahaha what was wrong with ti


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

kevin kevin bo bevin


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Flying V said:


> me too


I think the winnah should get to pick 5 people to ban for a day :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

by 4th i mean all time post coutn not this puny thread


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> 3 weeks works! LMAO


 he's such a hard worker, i think he deserves it


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i'll stop whoring if i ever get to 5k



You'll get to 5 when I get to 6


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

me my mo mevin


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

im on 5th place now!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

who wants to eat doughnuts?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

weave left!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

banana fana fo feven


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

You broke the first challenge. Look at the "most viewed thread"


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I think whorin' is now in my blood.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> You'll get to 5 when I get to 6


i might get my 2'gs soon


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

pee pie po peven


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

sno said:


> me my mo mevin


 kevin? kevin kevin fo fi fo feven .... Kevin


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I think whorin' is now in my blood.


hell yeah.....you have to be born with it


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> You'll get to 5 when I get to 6


 no worries opium imma have to pass you up to get to 99 se-l 

sorry it's business


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

this is officially the largest thread EVAR!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Corona!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

scotch soctch scotchy scotchy scotch i lvoe scotch


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> this is officially the largest thread EVAR!


im almost catching up


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm back kids were crying


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

whoring isn't fun. it's a job that has to be done


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Scott said:


> You broke the first challenge. Look at the "most viewed thread"


we will conquer!!! (sp)


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

i'm up to like 20 i think


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> I'm back kids were crying


your down on the top 10


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

damn I missed alot


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm taking a hella lot of credit for my whorin' on this thread.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> I'm back kids were crying


 give em some beer like on family guy


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Officialy the smartest man ever..... for stating the obvious


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> whoring isn't fun. it's a job that has to be done


and only the best can do it :fluffy:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> no worries opium imma have to pass you up to get to 99 se-l
> 
> sorry it's business



ehh.. you may one day. But um... at the end of the day I can listen to an RB


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

gonna keep goin till i get 100 more :thumbup:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

wtf how did I drop????????


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

2Fast2Furious said:


> i'm up to like 20 i think


haha, that's it??


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

=]


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Opium!!!!!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I'm taking a hella lot of credit for my whorin' on this thread.


 that credit should be given to me... right now


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> =]


>=\


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

2Fast2Furious said:


> gonna keep goin till i get 100 more :thumbup:



OMG OMG OMG OMG 242 posts!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> wtf how did I drop????????


don't blink or you'll drop again.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> wtf how did I drop????????


yeah your on like 9th now


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

haha boxbro is my next target


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Flying V said:


> that credit should be given to me... right now


bah


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

actually i'm gonna keep goin till i beat Loki


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

Flying V said:


> that credit should be given to me... right now


i'll give ya somethin to blow on


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

quote me on this guys. i will own this forum!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG 242 posts!!!


OMG OMG OMG!!!!! 306 post for me!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG 242 posts!!!


whore


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

catching up, slowly but surely


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

sno said:


> bah


 i'll bah m nutts in your mouth


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> yeah your on like 9th now


slow_sentra322 687 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 587 
OPIUM 368 
Psch91 327 
Loki 305 
BoxBroSG 293 
apachewoolf 247 
Jujutzin 244 
0341TODD 210 
Flying V 172 
drift240sxdrag 164 
Nuskool 145 
Coco 74 
Radioaktiv 69 
sno 64 
Bumpin 47 
vector03 47 
RacerJunkie 44 
nismoprincess 34 
2Fast2Furious


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

sno said:


> >=\


 >=[


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Flying V said:


> that credit should be given to me... right now


come talk to me when you wake up


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Vlad! is the coolest


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!!! 306 post for me!


biggAr whore


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> quote me on this guys. i will own this forum!


the only thing you own is a vibrator


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> quote me on this guys. i will own this forum!


your gonna end up getting owned by the 56k if you keep opening your big mouth


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

damn, my fuckin computer froze


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i gotta catch up to Opi


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao our post per day is going to be mad high


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

RacerJunkie said:


> the only thing you own is a vibrator


 i already own u with a snap of my fingers. bitch.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

hahaha I started way behind this morning


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

Loki said:


> your gonna end up getting owned by the 56k if you keep opening your big mouth


bow down to dsl biznitch


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

come on keep em coming


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'll check yalls and post it


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

<----the biggest whore


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

RacerJunkie said:


> the only thing you own is a vibrator


ooooo, i'm telling


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

shit, i'm barely on the list anymore


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

where da hook gon be?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

RacerJunkie said:


> bow down to dsl biznitch


bow down to CABLE!


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i already own u with a snap of my fingers. bitch.


riiiiiight, stfu


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

and I'm still whoring


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ya'll ****** better stop hatin >=]


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> come talk to me when you wake up


 im not sleeping. I've got defensive driving in the morning. I'll sleep then



Bitch


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> shit, i'm barely on the list anymore


who are you?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> <----the biggest whore


yeah you are, 10.35 posts per day.... mines up to 6/day


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

smells like teen spirit in here..


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

i feel like such a whore


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm like some whorin' freak of nature.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm too fast like the ginga bread man


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> ya'll ****** better stop hatin >=]


 ::word::


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

im gonna catch up!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

AHHHH PWNED by the pop ups


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

loki Total Posts: 1,641 (9.50 posts per day)


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

2Fast2Furious said:


> shit, i'm barely on the list anymore


list? what list? fuck, i missed it.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i'm too fast like the ginga bread man


hey hety......he does OWN


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

where's blank at or jeong? those are some of the big whores


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm like some machine designed just to whore.


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

Loki said:


> who are you?


the biggest NF **** after Lionel. Hell maybe he IS lionel


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

guys wanna see the scores?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

RacerJunkie said:


> riiiiiight, stfu


 shut up **** fucker. i don't got time to flame u i'll do that later. after this thread closes


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> smells like teen spirit in here..


i love that smell :kiss:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

blank got ownerized by irontom earlier


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Who Posted? 
Total Posts: 4,228 
User Name Posts 
slow_sentra322 691 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 587 
OPIUM 371 
Psch91 327 
Loki 313 
BoxBroSG 293 
apachewoolf 251 
Jujutzin 244 
0341TODD 210 
Flying V 176 
drift240sxdrag 169 
Nuskool 145 
Coco 74 
Radioaktiv 69 
sno 69 
RacerJunkie 47 
Bumpin 47 
vector03 47 
nismoprincess 34 
2Fast2Furious 22 
JustToyz 15 
Scott 13 
Slayer2003 9 
irontom 1 
Ksilvia8 1 
blankgazex 1 
Not Banned 1 
SERmonkey65


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

yes or no?


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

sno said:


> list? what list? fuck, i missed it.


ya dude, its up for like 10 seconds and we're already on the next page! LOL


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow sentra Total Posts: 1,731 (10.37 posts per day)


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> blank got ownerized by irontom earlier


i wanna see


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

sno said:


> i love that smell :kiss:



all for you!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

sno said:


> i love that smell :kiss:


 and your own farts. gotta love those too


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> shut up **** fucker. i don't got time to flame u i'll do that later. after this thread closes


in like 15 hours


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm gonna have to start on the coffee again.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

racer junkie must be that 50 dollar sentra ***.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

fuck that takes to long lol


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> shut up **** fucker. i don't got time to flame u i'll do that later. after this thread closes


if ya think ya can you stupid bitch


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

this is my 71st post!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

:kiss: for all of you


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

have you seen the mome rats?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

hey Opi im catching up


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

sno said:


> i wanna see


 x2


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

sno said:


> this is my 71st post!


good, go play in oncoming traffic for a while


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

sno said:


> i wanna see


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Flying V said:


> and your own farts. gotta love those too


of course. everyone loves their own brand.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

on this thread every thing takes too long.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i wish i was jimmblies!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

you got kn88ked the f88k out!!!!!!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Flying V said:


> have you seen the mome rats?


um ah no?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

he get owned in this thread? or in another?


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

Loki said:


> :kiss: for all of you


****


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

RacerJunkie said:


> good, go play in oncoming traffic for a while


mrs. negativity over there...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> on this thread every thing takes too long.


got that right


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

this thread OWNS


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

sno said:


> of course. everyone loves their own brand.


 i dont think you'd like it if you were forced to smell it for 5 years


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

must go make water. I shall return.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


>


haha


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

i wanna go eat dinner but this is too addicting


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

wow slow sentra has almost 700 posts in this thread


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

that picure is ownage? i think b;lank was gay for namig all of us


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

come on ppl i need 350 for 2g's post!


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

OPIUM said:


>


LMAO


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

2Fast2Furious said:


> i wanna go eat dinner but this is too addicting


it's your crack isn't it?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

sno said:


> mrs. negativity over there...


 Notice the "mrs."


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> wow slow sentra has almost 700 posts in this thread


ya, what a whore


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

getting us banned


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> that picure is ownage? i think b;lank was gay for namig all of us


what a ****


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

sno said:


> mrs. negativity over there...


you need to watch the snl sketch about freindship unity kiodsiufgh and ciuhaeiuroiug

lol forgot what the last two were


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Loki said:


> this thread OWNS



you got owned by this thread


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i must catch up!!!!!!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> you need to watch the snl sketch about freindship unity kiodsiufgh and ciuhaeiuroiug
> 
> lol forgot what the last two were


 yeah!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> that picure is ownage? i think b;lank was gay for namig all of us


naming all of YOU. i never got adamized.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

blankgaysex hahaha


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> you need to watch the snl sketch about freindship unity kiodsiufgh and ciuhaeiuroiug
> 
> lol forgot what the last two were


that video needs more cowbell


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I wasnt to mad


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> you got owned by this thread


you got OWNED by the Power Steering!


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)




----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

holy scheisse! at this rate will hit 5k in no time


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

:cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

sno said:


> naming all of YOU. i never got adamized.


 cuz ur not cool enough... notice how only the cool peopel got banned....

you should of been owned by samo he didn't pull through.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

2Fast2Furious said:


>


type-r


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

coronas make me happy


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> blankgaysex hahaha


drift240sxdrag=gay


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

2Fast2Furious said:


>


 stop posting that BITCH


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

i like being a whore. what about you guys?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> cuz ur not cool enough... notice how only the cool peopel got banned....
> 
> you should of been owned by samo he didn't pull through.


yeah, that's really too bad... really...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

yall see that name not banned?????????


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

come on come on, almost at 2g's


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Loki said:


> you got OWNED by the Power Steering!



I got to have it first to get owned by it. Yours isn't working so you got ownerized.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i got a fever...


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Flying V said:


> stop posting that BITCH


 can anyone name that indian guitar thingy


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

RacerJunkie said:


> drift240sxdrag=gay


you'll probably be the next person he has ghey sex with.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

just trying to put some color in this thread, LOL


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> yall see that name not banned?????????


yeah


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

and the only prescirption is MORE COWBELL!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

w00t, i own page 87!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> I got to have it first to get owned by it. Yours isn't working so you got ownerized.


i dont have the Presure hose so i havnet gotten OWNED


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

that pic is gay


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i got a fever...


 and the only perscription is. I gotta have more Cowbell


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> and the only prescirption is MORE COWBELL!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

BTW.......im on 5th place now from the top 10


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

racer junkie = the pussy that everyoen fucks.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

wheres the whore list again?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

and the only prescription is more cow bell


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

anything cool happen while I was away?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

sno said:


> w00t, i own page 87!!


 woot, i PWN your FACE


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

im gonna own you all


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> BTW.......im on 5th place now from the top 10


so you're the 5th person to lose.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

is anyone even close to slow sentra?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

need more posts!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Flying V said:


> and the only perscription is. I gotta have more Cowbell


 u got it


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

2Fast2Furious said:


> wheres the whore list again?


slow_sentra322 696 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 587 
OPIUM 379 
Loki 329 
Psch91 327 
BoxBroSG 293 
apachewoolf 259 
Jujutzin 244 
0341TODD 210 
Flying V 188 
drift240sxdrag 180 
Nuskool 145 
sno 82 
Coco 74 
Radioaktiv 69 
RacerJunkie 54 
Bumpin 47 
vector03 47 
nismoprincess 34 
2Fast2Furious 29 
JustToyz 15 
Scott 13 
Slayer2003 9 
irontom 1 
Ksilvia8 1 
blankgazex 1 
Not Banned 1 
SERmonkey65 1


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> anything cool happen while I was away?


 no


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Flying V said:


> woot, i PWN your FACE


nuh uh


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

BTW.......im on 4th place NOW


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki said:


> im gonna own you all


you wish bitch


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> racer junkie = the pussy that everyoen fucks.


i'm a guy, dipshit.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

so whose the slow sentra character?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

HAHAHAHA i will have my 2'gs


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

racer junkie was having sex with my dog... and my dog wasn't evne pleased. he must of sucked...


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

2Fast2Furious said:


> is anyone even close to slow sentra?


his hand, he gets acquanted with that every day.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 696 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 587 
OPIUM 380 
Loki 331 
Psch91 327 
BoxBroSG 293 
apachewoolf 260 
Jujutzin 244 
0341TODD 210 
Flying V 189 
drift240sxdrag 181 
Nuskool 145 
sno 84 
Coco 74 
Radioaktiv 69 
RacerJunkie 55 
Bumpin 47 
vector03 47 
nismoprincess 34 
2Fast2Furious 31


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

:fluffy:


RacerJunkie said:


> i'm a guy, dipshit.


 the guy with a pussy


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

<---eating a honey bun


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

slow sentra you whore, youre gonna hit 1000 !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

RacerJunkie said:


> i'm a guy, dipshit.


when than the mouth that every one skull rapes


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> racer junkie was having sex with my dog... and my dog wasn't evne pleased. he must of sucked...


lend him a hand.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm 200 posts behind coco i must catch up!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

go drink some corona's


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> <---eating a honey bun


how dare you!!!!!

eat while postinjg and winin!!!!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> racer junkie was having sex with my dog... and my dog wasn't evne pleased. he must of sucked...


if he sucked wouldnt the dog have been happy??????


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> racer junkie was having sex with my dog... and my dog wasn't evne pleased. he must of sucked...


damn, just couldn't live up to you when it comes to canine intercourse


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> <---eating a honey bun


<--- wishing he was eating the honey bun. fuckin hungry!!!!!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

sno said:


> lend him a hand.


 that's ur job


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i'm 200 posts behind coco i must catch up!



haha its not that hard.. I blew by him one day before he knew it LOL


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Flying V said:


> :fluffy:
> the guy with a pussy


a gaping big huge pussy


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i wanna but a Chameleon


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> if he sucked wouldnt the dog have been happy??????


yeah but drift is too fucking stupid to form a coherent thought


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

< drinking a steel reserve


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

someone help me decide what to eat for dinner


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

some one send me a beer-o-gram


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

ok, there no way to hit 10,000 before tomorrow


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

mexican fewd


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> haha its not that hard.. I blew him one day before he knew it LOL


hard? blew him? ewwww


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

some one send me a beer-o-gram


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> haha its not that hard.. I blew by him one day before he knew it LOL


and the same will happen when i pass all of you


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> ok, there no way to hit 10,000 before tomorrow


yes there is. keep posting!!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Flying V said:


> some one send me a beer-o-gram


stand up for it!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

must get drunk


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

sno said:


> hard? blew him? ewwww


 you know you want it


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> ok, there no way to hit 10,000 before tomorrow



yeah most of us are going out...


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> mexican fewd


perfect. damn, that was easy


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Flying V said:


> some one send me a beer-o-gram


no


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> yes there is. keep posting!!!


hell no


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Flying V said:


> you know you want it


hahahahahahaha shameless post


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

i need to have it delivered so i can keep whoring though


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

mmmm bandwith! makes me want a bandwhich! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

eat my shit racerjunkie.


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

sno said:


> yes there is. keep posting!!!


there's always a way


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Flying V said:


> you know you want it


you must not have seen my mis-quotation...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i think im getting thirstyy


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

i'm not stopping till i own Loki


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Flying V said:


> some one send me a beer-o-gram


how about my own home made drinky dollar 










PWNED by directory again


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

must have a CORONA!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

RacerJunkie said:


> there's always a way


duh, that's what i said. 

<darwin>< award


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

shameless plug for viagra boing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

please. I'll make 2fast give you oral pleasures


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

hey you guys know a beer called PACIFICO?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> how about my own home made drinky dollar


nice [x]


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

i need to find a job that doesn't let me do this all day


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Flying V said:


> please. I'll make 2fast give you oral pleasures


hes too nasty now dude......dont


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> i need to find a job that doesn't let me do this all day


yeah you do


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> shameless plug for viagra bong!!!!!!!!!!


WTF is a viagra bong? does it get bigger and stay that way?


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

saw the sweetest Skyline today guys out at the drags.
9.80 in the 1/4. this thing was sick


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> i need to find a job that doesn't let me do this all day


um ah...be a gigolo


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Flying V said:


> :fluffy:
> the guy with a pussy


 racerjunmkie has a pussy hahahahah ahahahaha haahahahaha


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> hes too nasty now dude......dont


now thats some gross shit right there


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

sno said:


> nice [x]



pwned by wrong directory


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> saw the sweetest Skyline today guys out at the drags.
> 9.80 in the 1/4. this thing was sick


nice!!! get pics next time


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Flying V said:


> WTF is a viagra bong? does it get bigger and stay that way?


LOL


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Racer Junkie Has A Pussy!!!! Hahahahahhahha


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> shameless plug for viagra boing!!!!!!!!!!


aahh the pill that gives you the power to give


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Loki said:


> hes too nasty now dude......dont


 yeah thats true. If he cant please a dog, how's he gonna please sno


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> pwned by wrong directory


haha


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

dammit I just remembered I was going to go run my car tonite at the drag strip


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

i wonder what the bandwidth is on this site by now?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

where you whores from


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

sno pee's on your face


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> Racer Junkie Has A Pussy!!!! Hahahahahhahha


 hahah NOOBERIZED


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> aahh the pill that gives you the power to give


i already posses this power. would you like some? haha


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

and where the hell is kevin?


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> Racer Junkie Has A Pussy!!!! Hahahahahhahha


just beat the shit out of him and get it over with


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hey racer junkie did u pop ur cherry with a tampon or was it riding ur horse?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> sno pee's on your face


damn right


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

mmMMm.. burritos


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Loki said:


> where you whores from


 the wonderfuly hot and humid with a horrid stench of old pussy city of Houston Texas


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Flying V said:


> hahah NOOBERIZED


HAHAHAHAAHA


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> hey racer junkie did u pop ur cherry with a tampon or was it riding ur horse?


i think it was an elmo doll


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

the horse you FUCK! hahahaha hahahahaha


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

California L-o-v-e!!!


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

ordering take-out mexican. anyone want some?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Sno is a hippy... a dirty dirty hippy


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> dammit I just remembered I was going to go run my car tonite at the drag strip


no, really what were you gonna do?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> ordering take-out mexican. anyone want some?


just had some carne asada im full


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

mmm elmo doll [homer]aaaaahhhhllll[/homer]


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

you'll have to come to cleveland to get it though


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> Sno is a hippy... a dirty dirty hippy


nah, i cut my hair and stay away from the grass now, bro


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

wheres the ricer


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

*these??*



sno said:


> i think it was an elmo doll


 mmm elmo doll [homer]aaaaahhhhllll[/homer]


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

beer


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Flying V said:


> mmm elmo doll [homer]aaaaahhhhllll[/homer]


i bet you fucked the stuffing outa that little red head.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

racerjunkie where you at you fucking SLUT?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Loki said:


> wheres the ricer


 out ricing around


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hey rucare junkei do u enjoy being ass pumped or taking it up the pussay of urs?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

i'm focken sittin' here eating littli debbie snack cakes


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I need to get out of AZ... Washington is calling me


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> beer


cerveza?!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Flying V said:


> out ricing around


good one :thumbdwn:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

sno said:


> i bet you fucked the stuffing outa that little red head.


 mmmm red.... aaaahhhhlllll


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> no, really what were you gonna do?


lmao I really was I wanted to see what it does now then when I do more work do it again I have gained 4 seconds just playing with timing and lightinging it up


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

whos got some coronas to spare


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i guess he left cuz he was getting owned.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Flying V said:


> mmmm red.... aaaahhhhlllll


lol


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> I need to get out of AZ... Washington is calling me


 which washington?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

today i saw a CIVIC with a BOXTER logo on on it!!!!! iwas like WTF?

CIVIC BOXER!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

damn thread!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hahah racer junkie got owned x1000


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki said:


> where you whores from


Cleveland, Ohio here. Shitty city, shitty state, VERY NICE DRAG STRIP :thumbup:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

haha what I think would be funny is if scott deletes the # of posts from our total post count that we accumulated in this thread. It just sounds like something he'd do


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i guess he left cuz he was getting owned.


 its not Pwned. its NOOBERIZED!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> whos got some coronas to spare


i've got some in my fridge. i gave up drinking so i can't drink them. $30 shipping and they're yours


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i guess he left cuz he was getting owned.


what a weak ass noob


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Opium im catching up


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> haha what I think would be funny is if scott deletes the # of posts from our total post count that we accumulated in this thread. It just sounds like something he'd do


don't give him any ideas!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

omg wtf who the hell is shooting us!?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> lmao I really was I wanted to see what it does now then when I do more work do it again I have gained 4 seconds just playing with timing and lightinging it up


I was gonna take my car to the mall to see how many teenagers I could pick up


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Catching up?? no your not


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

still need hella to get 2g's


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> haha what I think would be funny is if scott deletes the # of posts from our total post count that we accumulated in this thread. It just sounds like something he'd do


 dont give him the idea lol.




thats if he hasnt already thought it up.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> Opium im catching up


you'll never catch up


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki said:


> today i saw a CIVIC with a BOXTER logo on on it!!!!! iwas like WTF?
> 
> CIVIC BOXER!!


probably some little kid thinkin he's gettin 20 HP by doin it


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

who cares just fire our shit!!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> Catching up?? no your not


check the scores


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> omg wtf who the hell is shooting us!?


move outa the ghetto


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Loki said:


> still need hella to get 2g's



hispandex people don't say "hella"


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I was gonna take my car to the mall to see how many teenagers I could pick up


 mmmm mall...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

but i'm LE tired


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> probably some little kid thinkin he's gettin 20 HP by doin it


it was some ASIAN kid


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

shit how is opie catching up????


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki said:


> today i saw a CIVIC with a BOXTER logo on on it!!!!! iwas like WTF?
> 
> CIVIC BOXER!!


i'd run him off the road just for being so ghey


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Loki said:


> it was some ASIAN kid


 hey now....


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> but i'm LE tired


than go to sleep


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> check the scores


yeah lets see 'em


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

ok time for absolute nonsense


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> hispandex people don't say "hella"


 he's not hispandic. he's squidian


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I think I may have to pick up the pace again


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Loki said:


> check the scores



maybe for this thread.. but umm... your still getting DQ'd hahahahahhaa


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm not tired iw as quoting something..


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm not saying anything


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> hey now....


its true and he had spiners, they where colored in red and black the car was white


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki said:


> it was some ASIAN kid



here we go. lol


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> ok time for absolute nonsense


 jabala what?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> maybe for this thread.. but umm... your still getting DQ'd hahahahahhaa


mmm dairy queen


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm just typing


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

anyone got the current score?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> maybe for this thread.. but umm... your still getting DQ'd hahahahahhaa


HAHAHAHA i dont think so there is no proof!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

yeah your gonna get a whole lot of DQ'ing hahahaha


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i can see it in ur eyes.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

red


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i just know that im close to 1700


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

purple mountains


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

ok I'm ready for some full out whorin' again.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

green


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

i've never felt like such a whore till tonight


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

moneky balls


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

blue


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> yeah your gonna get a whole lot of DP'ing hahahaha



damn right


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i can see it in ur eyes.


no really?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

just gotta stay focused and not get DQ'ed


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> ok I'm ready for some full out whorin' again.


oh shit, hes gonna hit 1000


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

who like apples!?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Loki said:


> HAHAHAHA i dont think so there is no proof!



d00d you totally double posted in the beginning of this thread hahahaha


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> i've never felt like such a whore till tonight


you a hoe lol


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

black


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

hows foooooooood


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

im in 4th ^_^


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> who like apples!?


 ME


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

sno said:


> black


yellow


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> who like apples!?



apples suck.. summer fruit owns


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

white


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

eat my shit it makes u run faster!!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> you a hoe lol


what a dork hahahaha


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

how did ya'll get from DQ'ed to DP'ing?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

4503


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> apples suck.. summer fruit owns


apples are good


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

sno said:


> black


i'm liking this color lesson. very informative :thumbup:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

chicken wings taste good


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

have we toped the 3werds?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> how did ya'll get from DQ'ed to DP'ing?


haha, double penetration


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i do i do!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> i'm liking this color lesson. very informative :thumbup:


hope its helpful lol


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

i think this thread is what you call a "post whore circle jerk"


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Loki said:


> have we toped the 3werds?


 long ass time ago. where you been?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

some one post scoers


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

just whorin'


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> have we toped the 3werds?


i think so


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i do i do!


I bet you do


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

even thinking about another dude getting DP'ed is ghey


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Flying V said:


> long ass time ago. where you been?


just here whoring


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> even thinking about another dude getting DP'ed is ghey


siscko for even typing it


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

sno said:


> haha, double penetration


 you know you want it


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> even thinking about another dude getting DP'ed is ghey


than dont mention it!!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

chinese chicken!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

you post scores


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> siscko for even typing it


yawn beer kicking in


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Flying V said:


> you know you want it


give it to him


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

now if yer talking about a chick then discussing the DP is all good.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> hope its helpful lol


very helpful. it's definitely the highlight of my day :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm getting bored


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Loki said:


> just here whoring


 and obviously not paying and obvious attention to the obvious posting obvious


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

b13 sentra's own the sentra world


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> hope its helpful lol


very helpful. it's definitely the highlight of my day
...EXCEPT for seeing that Skyline earlier


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> chinese chicken!


thats frikin DOG dude and they tell you its chicken!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i'm getting bored


 www.elephantlist.com


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 709 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 587 
OPIUM 400 
Loki 371 
Psch91 327 
BoxBroSG 293 
apachewoolf 283 
Jujutzin 244 
Flying V 215 
0341TODD 210 
drift240sxdrag 203 
Nuskool 145 
sno 116 
Coco 74 
Radioaktiv 69 
RacerJunkie 58 
2Fast2Furious 54 
Bumpin 47 
vector03 47 
nismoprincess


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

post more


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Loki said:


> thats frikin DOG dude and they tell you its chicken!


 i'll Dog my nutts in your mouth


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

must move posts faster


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

this whroing bores me


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

and im still posting


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

dog meat, chicken meat, who cares as long as it's prepared well.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Flying V said:


> i'll Dog my nutts in your mouth


dude thats just nasty


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> now if yer talking about a chick then discussing the DP is all good.



they aint talkin about chicks


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> this whroing bores me


than go play with somethin


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> dog meat, chicken meat, who cares as long as it's prepared well.


true but I ain't eating balls


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> dude thats just nasty


i second that


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm in 11th place


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> dude thats just nasty


eeeeeeeeew


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

hey, that was 1800 posties for me. time to go ouuuuuuut. later fellas.

Slow sentra, see you in a few hours lol


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i'm in 11th place


thats so sad im on 4th


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

need be in 10th at least!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> must move posts faster


is that anything like moving your bowels faster?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

The Site you are looking for "http://www.nissanforums.com/newreply.php" is not available.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki said:


> than go play with somethin


i got somethin u can play with :fluffy:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Flying V said:


> hey, that was 1800 posties for me. time to go ouuuuuuut. later fellas.
> 
> Slow sentra, see you in a few hours lol


LATER!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

that was just NASTY


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> i got somethin u can play with :fluffy:


your sisters boobs?


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> The Site you are looking for "http://www.nissanforums.com/newreply.php" is not available.


the server's going down!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm gonna be a great big whore when all is said and done.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> is that anything like moving your bowels faster?


why yes it is


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> that was just NASTY


there ishella homoes here kevin hit them


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

flying V and slow sentra are gonna go racer ize some peeps


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Loki said:


> your sisters boobs?


 hahah pwned


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki said:


> your sisters boobs?


my dick!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

oops got side tracked


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

where is opium


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I can show you dick if you wanna see dick hahaha


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> my dick!


in your dogs ASS?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

when the smoke clears I'm gonna be sittin' on the top of whore mountain.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> where is opium


beats me


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

holly smokes!


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

you gotta keep goin till you hit 6000 dude


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> when the smoke clears I'm gonna be sittin' on the top of whore mountain.


hope ya like the veiw


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> I can show you dick if you wanna see dick hahaha


dude dont post that shit here, this is a nice CLEAN thread!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

eat this! <^>


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

the smoke here is over 15000 feet high


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> you gotta keep goin till you hit 6000 dude


going as fast as I can


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

must get 2g's


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

so why did the 3 words thread get closed?


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> I can show you dick if you wanna see dick hahaha


do we need to adjust our resolution on the monitor??? j/k


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> going as fast as I can


come on apache!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> must get 2g's


dont care just want more lol


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Loki said:


> dude dont post that shit here, this is a nice CLEAN thread!



I wash it..


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> flying V and slow sentra are gonna go racer ize some peeps


yeah I'm gonna go do that as soon as you tell me what it is.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> must get 2g's


must get 4g's


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

dick nasty! make racerjunkie show us his pussy =P


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> come on apache!


I'm trying


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

whore whore more


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

must get 5g's


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> I'm trying


dont let me down!!!!!!!! pos ;post post!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

it's still feelin' really ghey in here.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> whore whore more


going going going


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> I can show you dick if you wanna see dick hahaha


haven't you showed it on here b4 a few times?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> must get 5g's


you gotta stop posting


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

post faster mix master


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

5g's buying. winner take all


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

where yall at??????


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> haven't you showed it on here b4 a few times?


looky looky never thought you searched for that kind of stuff


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

2Fast2Furious said:


> haven't you showed it on here b4 a few times?



hahaha just a "few" times yeah hahahaha


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

anyone else gettin errors?


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> dick nasty! make racerjunkie show us his pussy =P


LOL


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> where yall at??????


wooohooo


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> where yall at??????


im here


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

scott should pay us a dollar for each post we got


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I would downshift now to get more post but I don't wanna cheat.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

sno said:


> anyone else gettin errors?


just the 15 second timeout error


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> where yall at??????


right here


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> anyone else gettin errors?


i did a while ago


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

OMGarr0.. its 7pm!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

sno said:


> anyone else gettin errors?


we are gonna break it


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

2Fast2Furious said:


> just the 15 second timeout error


well i get that one too. but i keep gettin a weird error.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nah only ajracer will say that is cheating


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

im almost in 3erd


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

time to rely on the NOS method of posting.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> we are gonna break it


that's what i'm thinkin: server overload.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao less than 300 more


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

holy ballast batman!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

hahahaha almos there


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

what's the score???


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> OMGarr0.. its 7pm!


it's 10 here


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

sno said:


> that's what i'm thinkin: server overload.


you think its possible???????


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Max0rcizing the server is l337 tiiite


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

eat more cowbells!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

3rd hmmm is that any place near 1st?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> holy ballast batman!


we can do it


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> you think its possible???????


prolly not


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

eh so far from 5k =[


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> 3rd hmmm is that any place near 1st?


shut up, remember i left for my interview for 3 hours!!! and i was at the very end


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

and I still haven't figured out what cowbells is yet.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

need to see the score....


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Well I'm off to go shave my head again and get ready for the night of crazyness


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh lol


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> 3rd hmmm is that any place near 1st?


thats a negative


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

server will crash from all the posting!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> and I still haven't figured out what cowbells is yet.


me neither


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> eh so far from 5k =[


please shut up kevin....


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

score is still me on top, bishes.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> Well I'm off to go shave my head again and get ready for the night of crazyness


shave my balls when ya done???


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

later gents


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

we've done almost 2000 posts just this hour


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> server will crash from all the posting!


hahaha this would be a day to remember than!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> Well I'm off to go shave my head again and get ready for the night of crazyness


^***********


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> score is still me on top, bishes.


I think you will win


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

need more cowbell. needa get a hiar cut too


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

like I said me on top---->talking to my wife.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

LOL what a ****


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

sno said:


> ^***********


thats fucked up lol


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> shave my balls when ya done???



I don't wanna sound like a queer or nothin.. but unicorns kick ass!


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> later gents


you're leavin dude? thought you were goin for 6000?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Man, you guys just dont stop do yah. Oh well, im happy with the number of posts i got today


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i only need 87 more posts then i'm quitin


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> like I said me on top---->talking to my wife.


say hi


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

seal the deal guys


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> like I said me on top---->talking to my wife.


wife gonna say oh hell no and bitchslap ya


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

almost at 3erd


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Loki said:


> say hi


just for you I will.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> thats fucked up lol


he said he was gonna shave his head...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

sno said:


> ^***********



yes...  but not in the racist sense


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> seal the deal guys


we are trying lol


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

not even half way there yet. shit


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> Originally Posted by sno
> ^***********
> 
> thats fucked up lol


ya


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> say hi


hi


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> seal the deal guys


what deal


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> wife gonna say oh hell no and bitchslap ya


we're talking my wife dealing with me not your wife dealing with you.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

man this is so boring!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> not even half way there yet. shit


getting closer though


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

laterz... hax0rz


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> not even half way there yet. shit


keep goin dude, you got less than 300 to go


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> yes...  but not in the racist sense


is there any other?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

oPIUM LEAVE!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

V-unit!


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

anyone got the current score?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i need to take over 3rd


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

pc+


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

yikes I farted


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

what's the goal for this thread now?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> anyone got the current score?


not yet wait a bit


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

2Fast2Furious said:


> anyone got the current score?


yeah, lets see it


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> what's the goal for this thread now?


to make you leave


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

supposed to be workin on the 240 right now... dont wanna leave though


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

pc+ again


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I love seeing the scores.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

score??????????


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

im too lazzy to show it


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

2Fast2Furious said:


> supposed to be workin on the 240 right now... dont wanna leave though


go -------->


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

so wut u guys doin for x-mas?


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

i like whorin though more


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> im too lazzy to show it


show us!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

leave the 240 is more important


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

hey score rhymes with whore, how cool is that?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> show us!


wait 5 more post from me


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

uhhh so bored... but im doing this for the team!


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

sno said:


> go -------->


it can wait


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

show us the score, whore.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> hey score rhymes with whore, how cool is that?


as cool as me


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> hey score rhymes with whore, how cool is that?


whore score anyone?????


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I think you guys are starting to slow down again.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

eh fuck ti imma go read other threads for a bit...


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> uhhh so bored... but im doing this for the team!


you cant leave till you get 5g dude


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> show us the score, whore.


must whore some more....... rymes


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

2Fast2Furious said:


> it can wait


don't neglect her!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'll get it then


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

almost?


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki said:


> must whore some more....... rymes


ya it does you WHORE


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> must whore some more....... rymes


show us the score or run into a door while eating a smore, you whore!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

no apache dont!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> almost?


almost what?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> show us the score or run into a door while eating a smore, you whore!


hahaha that was awsome


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

must keep goin!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Who Posted? 
Total Posts: 4,701 
User Name Posts 
slow_sentra322 727 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 587 
OPIUM 415 
Loki 410 
Psch91 327 
apachewoolf 311 
BoxBroSG 294 
Jujutzin 244 
drift240sxdrag 227 
Flying V 219 
0341TODD 210 
Nuskool 145 
sno 137 
2Fast2Furious 77 
Coco 74 
Radioaktiv 69 
RacerJunkie 58 
Bumpin 47 
vector03 47 
nismoprincess 34 
JustToyz 15 
Scott 13 
Slayer2003 9 
irontom 1 
Ksilvia8 1 
blankgazex 1 
Not Banned 1 
SERmonkey65 1 



updated list. imma go read other threads bbl


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 727 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 587 
OPIUM 415 
Loki 411 
Psch91 327 
apachewoolf 311 
BoxBroSG 294 
Jujutzin 244 
drift240sxdrag 227 
Flying V 219 
0341TODD 210 
Nuskool 145 
sno 137 
2Fast2Furious 77 
Coco 74 
Radioaktiv 69 
RacerJunkie 58 
Bumpin 47 
vector03 47 
nismoprincess 34 
JustToyz 15 
Scott 13 
Slayer2003 9 
irontom 1


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> almost what?


almost in 3erd


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> hahaha that was awsome


yes, yes i know


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

sno said:


> show us the score or run into a door while eating a smore, you whore!


damn, u all about rhymin' tonight


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Loki said:


> must whore some more....... rymes


don't make a whore bust a move up in here
'cause I'll have you runnin' and duckin' to get in th' clear.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> almost in 3erd


oh, well who cares about that?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

you whores want the scores?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> oh, well who cares about that?


I do


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm about to stop


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> don't make a whore bust a move up in here
> 'cause I'll have you runnin' and duckin' to get in th' clear.


how do you abbreviate "the"???? thhhh, wtf?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

slow_sentra322 728 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 587 
Loki 416 
OPIUM 415 
Psch91 327 
apachewoolf 312 
BoxBroSG 294 
Jujutzin 244 
drift240sxdrag 228 
Flying V 219 
0341TODD 210 
Nuskool 145 
sno 141 
2Fast2Furious 80 
Coco 74 
Radioaktiv 69 
RacerJunkie 58 
Bumpin 47 
vector03 47 
nismoprincess 34 
JustToyz 15 
Scott 13 
Slayer2003 9 
irontom 1 
Ksilvia8 1 
blankgazex 1 
Not Banned 1 
SERmonkey65 1


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

get to posting the scores. I've heard sno has a strong pimp hand


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> don't make a whore bust a move up in here
> 'cause I'll have you runnin' and duckin' to get in th' clear.


such a whore


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> I'm about to stop


me too, i'm hungry


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

gonna go talk to the wife and drink another beer


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

im getting tired


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

i think i'm gonna do another 100 and then go


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> get to posting the scores. I've heard sno has a strong pimp hand


damn right i do.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

sno said:


> how do you abbreviate "the"???? thhhh, wtf?


don't argue with the rhyme master, bish


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apache you need 100 to catchup to me


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'll b back later


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki said:


> im getting tired


good, go to bed so i can catch up


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> i think i'm gonna do another 100 and then go


you can do it !


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm gonna try for 1000 before I call it quits.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> I'll b back later


dont leave for too long dude... youll be at the bottom of the list


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao you guys are such losers


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

shoudl i whore more? gonna get some water now,brb


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i'm gonna stop when i get to 4k total


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> lmao you guys are such losers


we love you too


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki said:


> you can do it !


i'm tryin dude!!!!!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

then i'll be ranked #10 over-all


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

damm


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

and then after I reach 1000 posts in here I"m gonna cure AIDS


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> dont leave for too long dude... youll be at the bottom of the list


I got to the wife is getting pissed at me for staying on here lol


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> we love you too


there's too much homosexual tension coming from you.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

im bored


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> and then after I reach 1000 posts in here I"m gonna cure AIDS


cure it for yourself?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> there's too much homosexual tension coming from you.


:kiss:dont be a homophobic


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> I got to the wife is getting pissed at me for staying on here lol


yeah you don't want her to beat you again.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> im bored


me too


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki said:


> we love you too


do u love me?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> :kiss:dont be a homophobic


i'm not but you're scaring me.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> yeah you don't want her to beat you again.


hahahaha yes I do!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki said:


> :kiss:dont be a homophobic


Loki, r u gay? not bein mean, just askin'... LOL


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

sno said:


> cure it for yourself?


well your urine stream looked kinda bad so I thought you could use some help


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> hahahaha yes I do!!!!!!!!!!!!


dominatrix?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> well your urine stream looked kinda bad so I thought you could use some help


i think it looks good, nice and yellow, not too dehydrated.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> hahahaha yes I do!!!!!!!!!!!!


yeah thanks for that but tmi


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

sno said:


> dominatrix?


well I wouldn't call it that but I would call it she has red hair and gets her way lmao


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

:showpics:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> well I wouldn't call it that but I would call it she has red hair and gets her way lmao


whips and chains!!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

alright, this is my last post for awhile. i'm gonna go eat.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

sno said:


> :showpics:


you frickin perv (share the pics if he sends some to ya)


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

haha, 3 in a row. ya'll suck.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

im back


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> you frickin perv (share the pics if he sends some to ya)


lol, you know it!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

be back in a bit, eating.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

porn ? ?


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

this fuckin thing wouldnt let me post! fucker


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

hmmmm, looking like 1000 for this thread is just stupid


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

ok its workin


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

ok whores im off......see ya later at night I will have my 2g's


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

to make it 1760


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Loki said:


> ok whores im off......see ya later at night I will have my 2g's


good luck there poopy pants.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki, you missed the discussion on whether or not u r gay...


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki said:


> to make it 1760


such a fuckin whore LOL


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> Loki, you missed the discussion on whether or not u r gay...


that was a discussion. I thought it was just a bunch of name calling :thumbup:


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

shit, still got over 80 to go.. damn


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> that was a discussion. I thought it was just a bunch of name calling :thumbup:


ya, same thing. i think Loki's gay


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yeah I'm startin to think I'll stop at 800 in here.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

wow, how am i gettin 2 posts in a row??? where'd everyone go?


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> yeah I'm startin to think I'll stop at 800 in here.


come on dude, go for 1000


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I think it's just me and you


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

what time does this thing end
???? midnight? PST???


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

damn, everyone left us


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I think it's at 6am pst


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

we're the only 2 whores right now. we own whoring!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Damn! a whoring contest and nobody told me! I haven't had a chance to whore like this in quite a while...I need to up my post count.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

no dude, I pwn whorin'. yer just renting it.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I think it's at 6am pst


don't think i've met u on here yet. i'm paul by the way, if you care.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> no dude, I pwn whorin'. yer just renting it.


ya, that's fine. i'll rent it from you for now :thumbup:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> Damn! a whoring contest and nobody told me! I haven't had a chance to whore like this in quite a while...I need to up my post count.


yeah that's a puny 4gs ya got there.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> Damn! a whoring contest and nobody told me! I haven't had a chance to whore like this in quite a while...I need to up my post count.


finally someone else shows up


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I was whoring it up here while you were still in diapers!


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

i wonder whos gonna win. anyone close to you yet dude?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> don't think i've met u on here yet. i'm paul by the way, if you care.


nah I don't care but I'm
|
|
V


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> I was whoring it up here while you were still in diapers!


such a fuckin whore dude


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> nah I don't care but I'm
> |
> |
> V


fair enough


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

where else but here would someone be proud to be a whore.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

whore whore whore. where did the other whore go?? the eeyore one..


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I think he has lost his whorin' touch


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

All I want ot do here is up my post count... I have been slacking off a little too much and have lost my place in the top 3 whores.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

we need more whores in here. the server is starting to cool down too much


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> All I want ot do here is up my post count... I have been slacking off a little too much and have lost my place in the top 3 whores.


ya, i think slow_sentra is winning now


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

well beware, I'm just outta the n00b ranks and whorin' it up with the OGs


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

i am soooooo hungry


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Well, I know I won't win, but I can get up to 4500 posts at least...


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

stupid dude isn;t here with the food yet


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> i am soooooo hungry


and don't forget sooooooo hyper ya jumpy bish..


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i used to be a noob, now im not.......the good ol' days


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> and don't forget sooooooo hyper ya jumpy bish..


thats because i'm soooooooooooooooooooo hungry


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

i gotta go have a cigarette soon or i'm gonna die


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

im hungry as well, but i dont know what to eat around here...and im too broke to go buy food somewhere


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Sounds like somebody's got the munchies! Been using a little herbal medicine have we?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> i used to be a noob, now im not.......the good ol' days


when was that? the day before yesterday?


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> Sounds like somebody's got the munchies! Been using a little herbal medicine have we?


i wish


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> when was that? the day before yesterday?


damn


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> i wish


yeah 'cause maybe it would calm yer a$$ down


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i forgot mayne.......who got the munchies? me, never


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> im hungry as well, but i dont know what to eat around here...and im too broke to go buy food somewhere


MEXICAN FOOD!!!!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I gotta go take a dump, but I am out of fresh reading materials. I guess I'll just have to settle on the Harbor Freight catalogue again...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

me thinks AJ hasn't seen my post yet.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> yeah 'cause maybe it would calm yer a$$ down


its gonna take more than a cigarette to do that :thumbup:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

well im mexican, but my mom aint home and i cant cook for chit


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

must have FOOD!!!!!!!! must SMOKE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

either that or he really doesn't care


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Damnit, AJ! You have me beat in post count, you whore!!!! I gotta take you down tonight! :balls:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

harbor freight catalog? HAHAHAH


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

either way, it's just more of a chance to whore.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

hey, did they eliminate the 1 minute deal for the contest?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I guess they did!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

sure did, been gone all day


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> Damnit, AJ! You have me beat in post count, you whore!!!! I gotta take you down tonight! :balls:



youre gonna go down on me tonite? naw man, im coo j/k


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> hey, did they eliminate the 1 minute deal for the contest?


ya, its 15 seconds now


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Hey, Harbor freight rules! It has all the latest top quality Chinese tools in it.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> youre gonna go down on me tonite? naw man, im coo j/k


it has gotten a little gay in here... they werent lying! j/k


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

u guys do realize that if u post back to back, you are disqualified......right?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

just think of you whorin' you missed out on with the 60 second rule gone.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> Hey, Harbor freight rules! It has all the latest top quality Chinese tools in it.



harbor freight?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

so...who's gonna donate some wheels for the ghetto Sentra?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> u guys do realize that if u post back to back, you are disqualified......right?


yes I am very familar withthe rules.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

2Fast2Furious said:


> harbor freight?



yes ma'am


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> u guys do realize that if u post back to back, you are disqualified......right?


too hyper to care about that now. just doin it for fun. slow_sentra already owns this thread anyways


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I can't believe you have never heard of them! It's an ultra cheap place to get tools so long as you don't expect the greatest quality.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> yes I am very familar withthe rules.



just letting some jabroni's know....since they already fucked up in the industry


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'd soon read cosmo in the john than harbor freight


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> I can't believe you have never heard of them! It's an ultra cheap place to get tools so long as you don't expect the greatest quality.


never heard of them... is it a website or somethin or an actual place????


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I just want to up my post count while some of the top whores are (or were ) banned.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

some of harbor freights tools are ok.....like tools that cant really brake(sockets)


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

HOLY SHIT SLOW your ass is still HERE


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I also think everyone was unbanned just for this


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

you deff. have Nintey's ass OWNED congrats to that


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Yeah, they have both. It is a catalogue service as well as a chain of stores and they are also online. I forget the URL, but it may be something like WWW.Harborfreight.com.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

slow sentra is high on the cack


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> HOLY SHIT SLOW your ass is still HERE


he's been here for awhile


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Has it slowed down I had to watch a movie......LOL....damn whores


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I am a whore to the Nth power


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

and it wont stop


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I figured Id whore it up a little while longer


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I can break their sockets quite easily! I like stuff like engine hoists for $150 etc, especially when they have a clearance


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> Yeah, they have both. It is a catalogue service as well as a chain of stores and they are also online. I forget the URL, but it may be something like WWW.Harborfreight.com.



ya thats it dude


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

<-----been in here since the start at 9am


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

whore it up like theres no 2morrow


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

You guys arent doe yet now are you??????????????????????


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> I can break their sockets quite easily! I like stuff like engine hoists for $150 etc, especially when they have a clearance


sweet. i'll have to check it out


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I just hope Opiums's ass doesnt come in here.....picture whoring it up


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

u guys need to really stop posting now..really


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm back, I've been gone for a couple of days...I missed everyone


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

My favorite though is the tool tent sales they have in parking lots around here. I have seen Chinese made 4 wheelers for $800 brand new! They are kinda like buying APC stuff, only crappier.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> <-----been in here since the start at 9am


are you fucking serious????


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I may never whore again after today


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

i was gonna post like 20 and leave but this shit is sooooooo addicting


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

GOD son if you dont belive him look at his POST


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> I'm back, I've been gone for a couple of days...I missed everyone


We missed you too..


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I may never whore again after today



damn dude... you are one big whore!!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> are you fucking serious????


go to the first page of this thread and check my first post


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

You cant leave as a nooooob you must whore....thats your JOB


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

check out this pic of a monkey


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

this is almost like a chat room since we can post so quickly in here.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

guitargoddess85 said:


> I'm back, I've been gone for a couple of days...I missed everyone


welcome back goddess


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> We missed you too..


Aww thanks man
anyone seen BoxBroSG?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Ahhhhh nobody Currrrrrr's


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Boxbro was in here earlier ....WHORing


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I haven't whored this much since I was a mortgage broker last year and had unlimited high speed internet at the office..I hate cubicles!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

guitargoddess85 said:


> Aww thanks man
> anyone seen BoxBroSG?


he was here earlier. about in the area of 5-7, I think. time is kinda fuzzy to me now.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

a bad photoshop


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> go to the first page of this thread and check my first post


shit, you aint lyin :thumbup: keep whorin man


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Damn Doubles......


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

anyone else here have a Sentra that runs 12's? Mine does!


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

alright all you whores, i'll be back after i eat


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

keep the whorin goin'


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

what do u think of my sock?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm whorin' more that a $1 hooker on payday.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

12's in your dreams


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> anyone else here have a Sentra that runs 12's? Mine does!



anyone got a 240 that runs 12's? mine does


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Cock Sock


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I feel the need...the need to whore!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> 12's in your dreams


12's what? I'm too lazy to look back.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Cars .....jesus son did you think this forum was for cars....PLEASE LEAVE


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

My Sentra runs 12's...in the 1/8th


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> 12's what? I'm too lazy to look back.


12 second sentra


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

im watching all u foos


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

alright whores, see u in a bit


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

So, how's the whoring going boys? I love NF!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

It was an original thought and I was running out of ideas!


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

hey, anyone got the score as of now???


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

my bad I thought ya'll may have been talking about speakers.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

guitargoddess85 said:


> So, how's the whoring going boys? I love NF!


its goin great


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Its running GOOODDDDD


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

damnit...must ...beat ...AJ!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

put it in your mouth


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Ive Whored my way to 160 post i think


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

score anyone? i'm too lazy to look it up


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I am the only virgin whore in this whole thread.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I must whore more than any who has ever whored.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Altosis


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

ok, ill just look the shit up


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> I am the only virgin whore in this whole thread.


yeah you need to whore it up to pop yer cherry :thumbup:


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I must whore more than any who has ever whored.


dude, u got less than 200 to go b4 u hit 2g's. keep goin


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

2Fast2Furious said:


> ok, ill just look the shit up


To what shit do you refer?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

she sells sea shells at the shell gas station


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

We will all most likely be banned for a day or something for whoring.......thats OUR luck


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> To what shit do you refer?


to the shit that he must look up of course.


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Man...I hate Bacardi rum


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

If it is Harbor Freight you seek, search the net you must! Tell you do I!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yeah the winnah may get banned for a week as the prize.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

hey eeyore, wassup with your boi?


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> To what shit do you refer?



how do you view the top posters for this thread>?????


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> hey eeyore, wassup with your boi?


thats just wrong


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I'd like to see this thread hit 1,000 pages, but I doubt we have it in us...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

i think im gonna retire fo da day


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I so did not need that image tonight


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> Man...I hate Bacardi rum



but







is delicious


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but I needed that image tonight


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> I'd like to see this thread hit 1,000 pages, but I doubt we have it in us...


we'd need more whores in here to do that. too bad blank was here or jeong... they could really whore this place up


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

2Fast2Furious said:


> how do you view the top posters for this thread>?????


The computer will tally it somehow, but I don't know how to see it.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

anyone know how to check the score on this thread?????????????


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

it's hard to whore it up and not break da rules.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

shit i can't remember how to do it


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

It would be nice to see someone unseat ninety nine SE-L as top poster.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

:fluffy:


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

^^ justawhore


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> anyone know how to check the score on this thread?????????????


go to the main page and click the number under replies.


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea..I had some nasty clear crap...


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I am a Republitarian.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

chapped lips?


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

we're almost to 5,000 posts!!!!!


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> go to the main page and click the number under replies.


 thanks


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> It would be nice to see someone unseat ninety nine SE-L as top poster.


he got DQ'ed but was in here fockin' with me 'cause I got first.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Woo Hoo! 5k posts! a new forum record!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i'm back


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

this thread is what happens when post whores go wild.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> Woo Hoo! 5k posts! a new forum record!


not yet, kiddo. still have 50 or so more.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> this thread is what happens when post whores go wild.


that should be a movie


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


>


what are you doing?


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Here's the score:

slow_sentra322 776 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 587 
Loki 429 
OPIUM 415 
Psch91 327 
apachewoolf 319 
BoxBroSG 294 
Jujutzin 244 
drift240sxdrag 228 
Flying V 219 
0341TODD 210 
Nuskool 164 
sno 159 
2Fast2Furious 148 
Coco 74 
Radioaktiv 69 
RacerJunkie 58 
Bumpin 47 
vector03 47 
nismoprincess 34 
himilefrontier 32 
AjRaCeR805 23 
JustToyz 15 
Scott 13


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

sno said:


> that should be a movie


as long as I get top billing :thumbup:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i'm gonna get post 5000


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Yeah, could be filmed by a sleazy Florida producer...


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


>


:idhitit:


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)




----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> Yeah, could be filmed by a sleazy Florida producer...


the best kind.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

2Fast2Furious said:


>


type-r x 2390487234987513094870123984723


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I Will Have #5,000, Dammit!


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

ok whores i'm really goin this time. be back later. keep whorin


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


>


he's funny


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> I Will Have #5,000, Dammit!


dude, you got a while to go still


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

2Fast2Furious said:


> ok whores i'm really goin this time. be back later. keep whorin


you won't be missed.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I almost feel like running outside and screaming "I'm a whore" but what would the neighbors think?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

sno said:


> :idhitit:



ok


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

bye whores!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> I Will Have #5,000, Dammit!


nope, i already called it.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

why oh why is my favorite 2 shows repeats toniute?


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

He's just a drunken gambling man, dealing the desires plan


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I almost feel like running outside and screaming "I'm a whore" but what would the neighbors think?


go for it


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> ok


boooo mis-quotation


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I need some moeny, anybody wanna make a donation?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

the kramer sisters


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> why oh why is my favorite 2 shows repeats toniute?


what's a toniute?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> the kramer sisters


mmm... :idhitit:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^yeah I have no idea who they are.


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey, guys!! I'm down here!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

it's an eskimo word for tonight


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> I need some moeny, anybody wanna make a donation?


don't we all?

i accept paypal


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

and I'm not sure if I care either.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

American Hot Rod and American Chopper are among my all time favorites.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

guitargoddess85 said:


> Hey, guys!! I'm down here!


on your knees like you should be.


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

those sisters are hot


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

sno said:


> mmm... :idhitit:





what we do for love


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

on top is the best spot.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> what we do for love


you're teh ghey


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

and the magical number gets closer.


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

sno said:


> on your knees like you should be.


You want me on my knees baby?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> American Hot Rod and American Chopper are among my all time favorites.


mine too. i like monster garage too.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

u guys havne't even hit 5k yet... slakcers


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

who will be number 5000?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

how close are we to 5k?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Trucks


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

guitargoddess85 said:


> You want me on my knees baby?


is that an offer? i don't know if you could handle the little general.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

it's soooo good to be me


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I will be first to 5k, damnit!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> those sisters are hot


hey you, its been a couple of days since i have seen you around.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> who will be number 5000?


you, dumbass.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nice camera. i think my phone can get better pictures then that... look at those pixels. my video card just threw up


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Okay Back To Whoring


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


>


that you?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> You want me on my knees baby?


wow...just...wow


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

sno said:


> is that an offer? i don't know if you could handle the little general.


We'll see...Little General?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

anyone want to build a SR20DE powered grocery cart?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> how close are we to 5k?


 well since ur 5001 i think we're pretty close


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I need to see where I stand with numbers in this thread


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> wow...just...wow


THERE YOU ARE! I've MISSED YOU!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

guitargoddess85 said:


> We'll see...Little General?


yeah, he releases troops.


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

over 5k


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

keepin it gangsta....


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

guitargoddess85 said:


> THERE YOU ARE! I've MISSED YOU!


:thumbdwn: always gotta ruin the fun.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Better yet an Ga16de powered grocery kart


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> keepin it gangsta....


and just how are you managin' to do that?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Well, I must go now and use the phone....but I'll be back later!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


>


damn aj, you're hot. :kiss:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yo Whores Suck


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

gangsta gangsta gangsta


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> Well, I must go now and use the phone....but I'll be back later!


we'll be here.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

u chokin on the cack there?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> THERE YOU ARE! I've MISSED YOU!


Yeah i have been in and out over the past couple of days


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

wtf


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

someone actually posting some fun stuff, wow


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Now Dats Gangsta


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> Yeah i have been in and out


you wish :bs:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

heres your boi being teh ghey


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wow ow owowowow


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> Now Dats Gangsta


nah, I must have missed it. what's gansta again?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

You bunch of whores are really a bunch of Fuckin slackers....Whore it up


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

whores


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> heres your boi being teh ghey [imghttp://www.berettaspeed.com/images/bfest_03/cack_humping_canada.jpg[/img]


 you suck at the net


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> someone actually posting some fun stuff, wow


be a leader not a follower


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> You bunch of whores are really a bunch of Fuckin slackers....Whore it up


what are you the fockin' post whore cheerbish?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

sicksilver99 said:


> whores


Now thats whore shit


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

In and Out...great motions when repeated! LMAO


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> you suck at the net


yes, yes he does.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah your are damn whore bitch captain.......Think of something interesting Slow


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

har har har


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

sno said:


> be a leader not a follower


funny you should say that because all you fockers are following my PC for this thread.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

guitargoddess85 said:


> In and Out...great motions when repeated! LMAO


indeed.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> funny you should say that because all you fockers are following my PC for this thread.


only cuz you've been sittin at the computer alllllllllll day long.... :loser:


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

homosexual


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I ran outta interesting about 5 hours ago


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I ran outta interesting about 5 hours ago


so did I, thats why I stopped posting...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yo' cadillac


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

yeah, we know.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

yo, i found drift240's pic!!


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Its been too long and I'm lost without you


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i only need 35 more till i'm done.


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

shit this is boring


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

guitargoddess85 said:


> Its been too long and I'm lost without you


omg, get a thread you two!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

sno said:


> only cuz you've been sittin at the computer alllllllllll day long.... :loser:


[chris tucker impression]and you know this.....man!!![/chris tucker impression]


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

I still got a good 300 posts in though, and I see now that there was no way I was going to catch the lead


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

teh ghey


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

sicksilver99 said:


> shit this is boring


so leave, n00b


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you can bump this in yo cadillac!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Nope no way in Hell


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

sno said:


> omg, get a thread you two!


maybe we should...that would be fun


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

wtf


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> I still got a good 300 posts in though, and I see now that there was no way I was going to catch the lead


yeah go ahead and say what a whore I am. really I don't mind.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> I still got a good 300 posts in though, and I see now that there was no way I was going to catch the lead


not unless you have no life and sit here all day.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> you can bump this in yo cadillac!


\

u dont know mayne....ur from texas!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> yeah go ahead and say what a whore I am. really I don't mind.


more then half your total posts are in this one thread!


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

sno said:


> omg, get a thread you two!


Dude! Its A song by Aaliyah!
I was just being random...cripes


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

only thing from texas are steeeeeeeeeeeers and queeeeeeeeeeers


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

well ain't that something. a whore is me


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

guitargoddess85 said:


> Dude! Its A song by Aaliyah!
> I was just being random...cripes


oh, apologies.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> well ain't that something. a whore is me


we know, we know.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> Dude! Its A song by Aaliyah!
> I was just being random...cripes












ROCK DA' BOAT


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Damn you for being random


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

sno said:


> more then half your total posts are in this one thread!


wait you need to check yer math again.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> ROCK DA' BOAT


she died.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> yeah go ahead and say what a whore I am. really I don't mind.


A bigger whore than I am obviously


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Damn callin ya out cuh


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

sno said:


> oh, apologies.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^^wtf are you doing?


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

maybe me and BoxBroSG should get a thread!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

when I whore around. I whore AROUND!!!!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

lets see the scores


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

let's see me pass out at this desk soon.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

guitargoddess85 said:


> maybe me and BoxBroSG should get a thread!


yeah


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

theres been a PAUSE holy SHIT


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

sno said:


> lets see the scores


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> maybe me and BoxBroSG should get a thread!


would be the best thread ever posted on the internet


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Good one


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

and there went the pause.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH SHIT ..............ILL be back


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 799
Ninety-Nine SE-L 587
Loki 429
OPIUM 415
Psch91 327
apachewoolf 319
BoxBroSG 302
Jujutzin 244
drift240sxdrag 238
Flying V 219
0341TODD 210
sno 200
Nuskool 178
2Fast2Furious 154
Coco 74
Radioaktiv 69
RacerJunkie 58
Bumpin 47
vector03 47
himilefrontier 42
AjRaCeR805 40
nismoprincess 34
JustToyz 15
guitargoddess85 15
Scott 13
Slayer2003 9
sicksilver99 6
irontom 1
Ksilvia8 1
blankgazex 1
Not Banned 1
SERmonkey65 1


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> would be the best thread ever posted on the internet


well, no one would read what you post.


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Anyone in here having a good time? Cuz I am


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> and there went the pause.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

come on slow_sentra...you got to get to 1000


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

aahhh I finally got to 800 for this thread.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i need to get to 4000


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Come on man you can do it YEAAAAAAAAAA.....lol


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> aahhh I finally got to 800 for this thread.


so almost half your posts are in this thread.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> holy SHIT


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> come on slow_sentra...you got to get to 1000


not now. I'm gonna get some sleep and if all goes well I'll be back up at 3am.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

no one will be catching nintey and his 7,000 on his total ....he has the whole forum OWNED


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> not now. I'm gonna get some sleep and if all goes well I'll be back up at 3am.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

only cuz he's been her damn near the longest


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


>


you're an ugly basterd.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

True


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

HAHA get my cur back tomorrow...HHE


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

sno said:


> you're an ugly basterd.


i would agree if that was me....but its not


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Now thats one long ass PAUSE cCONGRATS you whores


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

I have the hampster dance stuck in my head


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> HAHA get my cur back tomorrow...HHE


your car? where is it?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

guitargoddess85 said:


> I have the hampster dance stuck in my head


what's that?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Like I said, I have run out of things to say while whoring. All I can do now is reply to others that post.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> i would agree if that was me....but its not


oh, well that's good, i guess.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> Like I said, I have run out of things to say while whoring. All I can do now is reply to others that post.


i'm replying to yours.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i found a pic of sno as a kid


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> I have the hampster dance stuck in my head


hampster dance??? what is that???


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> i found a pic of sno as a kid


damn, too bad i'm not black.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

you damn ho's


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

sno said:


> what's that?


Its a really great, repetitive annoying song...look it up


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

sno said:


> your car? where is it?


getting my fidanza and Act clutch installed ......


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

:wtf: who's going to be the winner?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

so are you.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

and here is sno fully grown


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

guitargoddess85 said:


> Its a really great, repetitive annoying song...look it up


no thanks.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

damn, im so damn drunk


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

i'm gonna post whore till there's no tomorrow.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

being drunk ownz joo


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> getting my fidanza and Act clutch installed ......


dude, where's yer car?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

where the hell is everyone?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> and here is sno fully grown


once again, i'm not black.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> being drunk ownz joo


 yes it does...and it feels damn good!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Coco said:


> where the hell is everyone?


in yo ass, beotch!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

at least i can still type correctly.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Coco said:


> yes it does...and it feels damn good!


i quit drinking


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

sno said:


> once again, i'm not black.



once again sno.......youre black, u can play bass guitar!!

j/k


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

sno said:


> in yo ass, beotch!


 i don't feel them, foo. it must be only you. lol


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Dan Drunks


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

sno is hung like okra


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

heres coco


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> u can play bass guitar!!


i wish, that'd be cool.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

anyone else drinking tonight?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Coco said:


> sno is hung like okra


what's that?


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Dude...where HAVE all the cowboys gone


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Dan Drunks


yo, whos dan?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> heres coco


 haha, i'm mesican...find a mesican dude.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Coco said:


> i don't feel them, foo. it must be only you. lol


maybe your ass is so big it's like a cave. people with flashlights walkin around in there.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

sno said:


> what's that?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

well, i'm outa here. later foos!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

sno said:


> what's that?


 okra....its what you're hung like.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Coco said:


> haha, i'm mesican...find a mesican dude.



damn, that shouldnt be too hard.....i live in the ghetto....lemme go outside real quick


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

very nice, you guys are past 5,000


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> Dude...where HAVE all the cowboys gone


I think they all live in Manhattan, Kansas...and they are all dumb as hell. But im still friends with some so I really dont know what that makes me.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

sno said:


> maybe your ass is so big it's like a cave. people with flashlights walkin around in there.


 maybe you're talking about your sister....


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> damn, that shouldnt be too hard.....i live in the ghetto....lemme go outside real quick


 just find a pick of cheech. lol


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Coco said:


> anyone else drinking tonight?


dude...i'm 3 sheets to the wind 
not really but i'm feeling good


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

this is your dad


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

so anywayz


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

what are you drinking, guitargoddess?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> this is your dad


 hello son.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

looks like I'm still in 2nd


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

damn, i'm tore up........


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

I had a couple of mixed drinks with my buddies earlier but im not drunk. Just finished off the rest of the vodka that was in my car.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Coco said:


> just find a pick of cheech. lol


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

and u dbl posted


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> looks like I'm still in 2nd


 only cuz you've spent all day whoring.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

this is my chance


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


>


 now that's what i'm talking aboot, mate.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> and u dbl posted


 so did you. i'm not in it to win.


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Coco said:


> what are you drinking, guitargoddess?


I am sampling some poorly made Bacardi rum mixed into strawberries and ice, making a very poor strawberry daquiri, and P.s. I can't spell


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I can win this


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Coco said:


> now that's what i'm talking aboot, mate.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> and u dbl posted


and think at this point nobody cares


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

cool, then I'm in the clear


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

guitargoddess85 said:


> I am sampling some poorly made Bacardi rum mixed into strawberries and ice, making a very poor strawberry daquiri, and P.s. I can't spell


 that sounds good...i'm just drinking good old bud light.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm gonna win, slow sentra is gone


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

aj is teh funnay tonight.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

he's never funny


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> I am sampling some poorly made Bacardi rum mixed into strawberries and ice, making a very poor strawberry daquiri, and P.s. I can't spell


sounds pretty good. I ran out of Bacardi a long time ago. I cant seem to keep that stuff stocked. It always ends up gone the first night I have it.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I'm gonna win, slow sentra is gone


fock you. you DQ'ed bish


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn it


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> he's never funny


 he is when i'm drunk...everyone except you.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> fock you. you DQ'ed bish


Where you go?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

but really I'm going to sleep. I'll see ya'll later.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> fock you. you DQ'ed bish


 hahahaha pwned.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> fock you. you DQ'ed bish


dairy queen owns


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Coco said:


> that sounds good...i'm just drinking good old bud light.


Dude, you have the coolest clown avatar!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Where you go?



over to your moms(plural)


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm still on my way to catching up, you want me to pwn you x3?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

guitargoddess85 said:


> Dude, you have the coolest clown avatar!


 why thank you. i'm glad you aint skeeered.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> Dude, you have the coolest clown avatar!



what about an assclown?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

bahahahahaha...that's some funny shit.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> what about an assclown?


ok, that was pretty funny


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

how does everyone get when they're drunk? happy, mad, sad?


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Coco said:


> why thank you. i'm glad you aint skeeered.


Nah, I ain't skurred!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Coco said:


> how does everyone get when they're drunk? happy, mad, sad?


I usually feel pretty normal


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Coco said:


> how does everyone get when they're drunk? happy, mad, sad?


I get horny and giggly...god I'm a freak


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> Dude, you have the coolest clown avatar!


Coco and his clowns, you should have been on earlier when we were trying to find him a new clown to put up. By the way coco, good to hear your drinking Bud and not some cheap generic crap. I see too many people around here drinking Nadi light...god im a poor college student but I will never buy nadi light, NEVER


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I;m out


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

guitargoddess85 said:


> I get horny and giggly...god I'm a freak


 by they way you described yourself, you're probably every man's fantasy.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Coco said:


> how does everyone get when they're drunk? happy, mad, sad?


I feel happy and I chill the fock out.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I usually feel pretty normal


 what is normal, though? you act exactly the same as though you never drank?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> I get horny and giggly...god I'm a freak


god I love you, a tipsy, horny, giggly girl....I usually get very philosophical when i drink. I talk WAY more then I should and turn really smart. Most poeple call me socrates when I drink


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

im the type that gets loud and laugh at anything.....almost like when i used to get high......


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> god I love you, a tipsy, horny, giggly girl....I usually get very philosophical when i drink. I talk WAY more then I should and turn really smart. Most poeple call me socrates when I drink


 that's exactly how i get when i would smoke weed.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

( really need to abandon this but the urge to mess with 99 is just so great)


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> Coco and his clowns, you should have been on earlier when we were trying to find him a new clown to put up. By the way coco, good to hear your drinking Bud and not some cheap generic crap. I see too many people around here drinking Nadi light...god im a poor college student but I will never buy nadi light, NEVER


 i'm glad i drink that shit too....it's got me whoring it up tonight.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> ( really need to abandon this but the urge to mess with 99 is just so great)


 let yourself go, bro.


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Coco said:


> by they way you described yourself, you're probably every man's fantasy.


If I was every man's fantasy, I wouldn't be on here talking to you guys...I'd be out getting some right now.. So obviously somethings wrong with me


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> im the type that gets loud and laugh at anything.....almost like when i used to get high......


 i can just imagine, guey


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

whorin' and sober is not nearly as fun as whorin' and drunk


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> If I was every man's fantasy, I wouldn't be on here talking to you guys...I'd be out getting some right now.. So obviously somethings wrong with me


Im still doubting that...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

guitargoddess85 said:


> If I was every man's fantasy, I wouldn't be on here talking to you guys...I'd be out getting some right now.. So obviously somethings wrong with me


 damn girl......wtf??? 

anyway, have you posted your pic in the yearbook yet?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

every needs to STFU!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

fart knockers!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

and before we get all touchy feely I'm really gone.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> whorin' and sober is not nearly as fun as whorin' and drunk


 you know....something tells me you're right on the nail with that. :cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

leave.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i hate clowns


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

u don't have to be naked to dance like a stripper


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Coco said:


> damn girl......wtf???
> 
> anyway, have you posted your pic in the yearbook yet?


she doesnt have a camera. Trust me, im waiting for the day i get to see a pic of her in the yearbook. I should be getting a camera in about a month so when i get that i will throw my mug up there


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Coco said:


> damn girl......wtf???
> 
> anyway, have you posted your pic in the yearbook yet?


No pictures yet, but I do promise to work on it!
Girl Scout's Honor...(I was a Girl scout when I was little)


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

4 in a row!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

darn lag LAG LAG!!!!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

guitargoddess85 said:


> No pictures yet, but I do promise to work on it!
> Girl Scout's Honor...(I was a Girl scout when I was little)


 cool. btw, hurry it up!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hmm i dunno if we gonna hit 10k


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

now put ur ass on his dick... let him know ur the baddes tlittle bitch!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

talking to urself again drift?


-yep


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> hmm i dunno if we gonna hit 10k


there is no way at this point...everyone is burned out and run out of things to post.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

like always


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

imma stay strong and try to hit 10k mysleF!


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Being sober is overrated


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

then everyone will be like thank you drift you rule!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Well, I told myself I wouldn't participate in these threads, but I'd better leave my mark anyway.



Ranex wuz here


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

omg omg omg we love you drift...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

then guitargoddes will e like "marry me drift"


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

then imma be like sorry my heart is for nismoprincess


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

then she is gonna be like awww


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

guitargoddess85 said:


> Being sober is overrated


 no shit.


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> then guitargoddes will e like "marry me drift"


aww...hes cute!
Completely immersed in a fantasy but Cute!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

then everyoen will lauigh at her.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

i'm nismoprincess' daddy.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

guitargoddess85 said:


> aww...hes cute!
> Completely immersed in a fantasy but Cute!!


 :kiss:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Coco said:


> i'm nismoprincess' daddy.


 can i marry your daughter?


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

I don't think drift is that fond on me


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

scott gave us a bet for 10k for 11 o'clock central


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> can i marry your daughter?


 hahahahaha


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

guitargoddess85 said:


> I don't think drift is that fond on me


 :kiss:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

damn....get a room


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> scott gave us a bet for 10k for 11 o'clock central


 that gives you 9 minutes...it cant happen



guitargoddess85 said:


> I don't think drift is that fond on me


Im that fond of you


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i got a haiir gorwing out of my nipple! =X


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> :kiss:


w00t!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> that gives you 9 minutes...it cant happen
> 
> 
> Im that fond of you


 11 a.m. tomrw 12 et time. we got time.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

how many post do we have so far?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

I want a kiss....i feel left out 


but not from you drift, you kiss me i swear to god i will kick your ass


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> 11 a.m. tomrw 12 et time. we got time.


Ah, i miss read that as 11pm...in that case yeah it can be done, we still have 12 hours


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you got the moves drift. i admit that


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> that gives you 9 minutes...it cant happen
> 
> 
> Im that fond of you


Oh REALLY? I Like that! :kiss:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> I want a kiss....i feel left out
> 
> 
> but not from you drift, you kiss me i swear to god i will *lick* your ass





whoa dude!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> I want a kiss....i feel left out
> 
> 
> but not from you drift, you kiss me i swear to god i will kick your ass


 playing hard to get aye? :kiss:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

uh ohhhh


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i need food.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> whoa dude!!


nice try but you only need to look up 3 posts to see what i really said


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

cortale


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

omg omg wtf lol!! ROFL!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

whoa...major ass kissing going on up in her.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

eat my poop!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

chocolate anyone?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

swishahouse!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> playing hard to get aye? :kiss:


ah man...I warned you










drift VS. me


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

chocolate poop? no thanks man


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yoyoyoyoy thuganomics!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> ah man...I warned you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :kiss:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

no one wants some choclate flavored poop?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

dun dun dun!!!! almost 6k! no wait we still far


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

anyone eat fertilized eggs? 

yummy.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

6 in a row!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wo0t wo0t 7 and off i go to eat eggs


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Dude, drift posts alot
:kiss: for you!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

push it down your throat


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Its quiet...too quiet


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

guitargoddess85 said:


> Its quiet...too quiet


im back


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

oh no


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

say something.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> Its quiet...too quiet


I was busy sending you a message...but yeah things have calmed down way too much since around 2 this morning. It was so hectic that you couldnt even read posts, just keep typing.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

thats RIGHT .......get ready to read the most useless post of em all!!!!! Loki is in da HOUSE!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Coco said:


> say something.


i hate ESO.......its so fucking feo!!!!!! >_<


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Hi


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

yeah we are still here...sort of


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Im Loki


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Loki said:


> Hi


you might be the only one trying to keep this thing alive at this point...come on loki, liven things up for us


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Loki said:


> i hate ESO.......its so fucking feo!!!!!! >_<


 lol ya parale guey. no te asustes.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> yeah we are still here...sort of


Hello


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

here's a little something....so tonight after work we went to some new bar and grill. this new girl that works with us went and she got fucked up big time. she had about 6 shots + beer. needless to say, she was a trip.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Coco said:


> lol ya parale guey. no te asustes.


dude for reals man,,,, that fucking clown scared the living shit out of me when i was a little kid, i fucking dare any one here to watch that movie ALONE and i mean HOME ALONE and turn off the lights at midnight!!!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

le fichu Espagnol d'un dieu, pourquoi aucun de vous ne parle le français ainsi moi pourrait avoir l'amusement aussi


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Coco said:


> here's a little something....so tonight after work we went to some new bar and grill. this new girl that works with us went and she got fucked up big time. she had about 6 shots + beer. needless to say, she was a trip.


what did you do you pervert?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

haha you sound like a little kid.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> le fichu Espagnol d'un dieu, pourquoi aucun de vous ne parle le français ainsi moi pourrait avoir l'amusement aussi


parle francais?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Coco said:


> haha you sound like a little kid.


dude im serious i hate clowns i will punch the shit out of them if they get close to me


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Loki said:


> what did you do you pervert?


 nothing. not me at least. as far as some other coworkers...they started hugging her and shit. she's really skinny, but has HUGE knockers (and she always has her headlights on).


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yummy eggs


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm back again!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

here you go, loki

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=49475


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

guitargoddess85 said:


> Dude, drift posts alot
> :kiss: for you!


 :kiss:


and for all my espangol speaking friends


PENDEJO!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

bout time...it was getting boring up in here.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

here is a little something......tell me how many of you have had sex with a arabian girl that is muslim (fucking stric religion) the first night you meet her? oh and she was a vergin waiting to get marriend in 6 months......


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> :kiss:
> 
> 
> and for all my espangol speaking friends
> ...


burrito says hi to Phon Thon


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

imma go play sc be back later to whore up the night


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

im still in 3erd place bitches


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

im gonna get 2g's!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Loki said:


> parle francais?


Oui, je parle français, vous???


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

WIIIIIIIIIII :fluffy:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

the alcohol is fading away...this is getting boring.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> Oui, je parle français, vous???


oui oui ^_^ j' ai pas veint ans!


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

I can't speak french


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Coco said:


> the alcohol is fading away...this is getting boring.


your mexican go for more CORONAS!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

C'a été moi ont écrit tellement depuis longtemps en français. Toute la ceci est très probablement erronée


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

guitargoddess85 said:


> I can't speak french


tu es miserable!


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Wow...you dudes are bilingual..rad


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> C'a été moi ont écrit tellement depuis longtemps en français. Toute la ceci est très probablement erronée


um ah.....miserable


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> I can't speak french


thats ok, I am bad at it. Took 5 years of it in high school and havent looked at it since. It is not a language that has any use to it at all but its fun to use when picking up girls. Like this...

Vous êtes la personne la plus belle sur ces forum. Je souhaite que je pourrais vous rencontrer dans la vraie vie mais cela très probablement ne se produira jamais


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

guitargoddess85 said:


> Wow...you dudes are bilingual..rad


i know more japanese than i know french, the only french i know is from my dear ALIZEE...^_^


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Loki said:


> tu es miserable!


I knew some french my freshman year when I read Les Miserables..but I forgot it now


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i like Japanese more than french


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Loki said:


> i like Japanese more than french


the language or the people??? or both :thumbup:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> thats ok, I am bad at it. Took 5 years of it in high school and havent looked at it since. It is not a language that has any use to it at all but its fun to use when picking up girls. Like this...
> 
> Vous êtes la personne la plus belle sur ces forum. Je souhaite que je pourrais vous rencontrer dans la vraie vie mais cela très probablement ne se produira jamais



You are the most beautiful person on these forum. I wish that I could meet you in the true life but that most probably will never occur


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> the language or the people??? or both :thumbup:


both!!!!!! LOL


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Loki said:


> You are the most beautiful person on these forum. I wish that I could meet you in the true life but that most probably will never occur


Nice online translation...


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> thats ok, I am bad at it. Took 5 years of it in high school and havent looked at it since. It is not a language that has any use to it at all but its fun to use when picking up girls. Like this...
> 
> Vous êtes la personne la plus belle sur ces forum. Je souhaite que je pourrais vous rencontrer dans la vraie vie mais cela très probablement ne se produira jamais


Aww!! That is great man, that would be great to pick up chicks


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> Aww!! That is great man, that would be great to pick up chicks


sounds even better when you speak it, reading it just really doesnt do it justice.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> Nice online translation...


BABEL FISH!!!!! LOL


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> sounds even better when you speak it, reading it just really doesnt do it justice.


well french is bad ass but i like japanese ^_^


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Loki said:


> BABEL FISH!!!!! LOL


yeah the only problem is that when you translate stuff on there it tends to fuck up the verb tenses and stuff. Trust me I tried to use it all threw my first year of french and the teacher could tell.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

im close to 1800


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

im getting bored


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Dude, if a guy was to tell me sweet things in another language..or EVEN in english, I'd probably just die right there...I'm one of those romantic types lol


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

please some one reply now


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

guitargoddess85 said:


> Dude, if a guy was to tell me sweet things in another language..or EVEN in english, I'd probably just die right there...I'm one of those romantic types lol


is that so? *copies msn messenger*


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

holy shit....5339 posts


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Loki said:


> is that so? *copies msn messenger*


Yeap, I'm crazy like that


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

guitargoddess85 said:


> Yeap, I'm crazy like that


i dont see you online log on


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> Dude, if a guy was to tell me sweet things in another language..or EVEN in english, I'd probably just die right there...I'm one of those romantic types lol


*make note*need to brush up on my french to impress guitargoddess*end note*


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Loki said:


> i dont see you online log on


what she needs to do is get on AIM, i dont ever use MSN messenger


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

I don't have AIM


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> what she needs to do is get on AIM, i dont ever use MSN messenger


thats your loss


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Loki said:


> thats your loss


Wrong again, I didnt say i didnt have it, i said i dont use it...LOL


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

LOL!!!!! thats what i get for not reading


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> Wrong again, I didnt say i didnt have it, i said i dont use it...LOL


Well, you should use it!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> Well, you should use it!


I pulled it out of the grave for yah...


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

guitargoddess85 said:


> I don't have AIM


so get it. www.aol.com/aim it's free


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> I pulled it out of the grave for yah...


Thank you my dear :kiss:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

guitargoddess85 said:


> Thank you my dear :kiss:


didn't i tell you two to get your own thread?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

sno said:


> didn't i tell you two to get your own thread?


yes, yes you did.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

sno said:


> yes, yes you did.


i thought so.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

hmm... 4 in a row?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

how 'bout 5?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

6?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

7? maybe a whole page to myself?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah log on dude


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^aw, you messed it up.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> yeah log on dude


log on to what?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno!!!!!!!!!!! im here bro!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

im still here...im just preoccupied talking


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

woooooooohooooooo lets whore


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

well good. i was gettin lonely without the two of you.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> im still here...im just preoccupied talking


yeah right, you guys are masturbating on web cams aren't you?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno where you at ma *****


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> woooooooohooooooo lets whore


ok! i'm in!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> sno where you at ma *****


my room....


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

so how do you check the score for this thread?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

man today some serious shit happend, i almost hit a puppy and i had 2 secs to think.....KILL it or FUCK THE CAR what do you think did?


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

I dont wanna get my own thread..


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> man today some serious shit happend, i almost hit a puppy and i had 2 secs to think.....KILL it or FUCK THE CAR what do you think did?


kill kill kill


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

guitargoddess85 said:


> I dont wanna get my own thread..


i was only kidding.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

how do you check the score for this thread?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

User Name Posts 
slow_sentra322 807 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 602 
Loki 466 
OPIUM 415 
BoxBroSG 336 
Psch91 327 
apachewoolf 319 
drift240sxdrag 280 
Jujutzin 244 
sno 237 
Flying V 219 
0341TODD 210 
Nuskool 186 
2Fast2Furious 154 
Coco 125 
Radioaktiv 69 
AjRaCeR805 63 
RacerJunkie 58 
Bumpin 47 
vector03 47 
guitargoddess85 44 
himilefrontier 42 
nismoprincess 34 
JustToyz 15 
Scott 13 
Slayer2003 9 
sicksilver99 6 
Ksilvia8 1 
blankgazex 1 
irontom 1 
Not Banned 1 
SERmonkey65 1 
Punkrocka436 1 
Ranex 1


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

im still on 3erd

edit!!!!!!! 1800!!!!!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> User Name Posts
> slow_sentra322 807
> Ninety-Nine SE-L 602
> Loki 466
> ...


tell me how to do that.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Last place


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

for me


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> tell me how to do that.


go to the first POST.....on SCOTT and check it out from there, it has like alink to check the count


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

but if i post


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

a lot tonite


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> go to the first POST.....on SCOTT and check it out from there, it has like alink to check the count


oh, ok. i'm gonna try that now.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

maybe i can catch up


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

or maybe


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

w00t, i did it!
slow_sentra322 807 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 602 
Loki 469 
OPIUM 415 
BoxBroSG 336 
Psch91 327 
apachewoolf 319 
drift240sxdrag 280 
Jujutzin 244 
sno 240 
Flying V 219 
0341TODD 210 
Nuskool 186 
2Fast2Furious 154 
Coco 125 
Radioaktiv 69 
AjRaCeR805 63 
RacerJunkie 58 
Bumpin 47 
vector03 47 
guitargoddess85 44 
himilefrontier 42 
nismoprincess 34 
JustToyz 15 
Scott 13 
Slayer2003 9 
sicksilver99 6 
wish.i.had.a.nissan 4 
blankgazex 1 
irontom 1 
Ksilvia8 1 
SERmonkey65 1 
Punkrocka436 1 
Ranex 1 
Not Banned 1


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> or maybe


maybe you should go back to work.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

not who


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

knows.I hate my job


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

what are you doing?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> knows.I hate my job


you're not very good at this game.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

sno should go to hell and quit telling me to werk when he does the same shit at his job


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

you guys wont catch up to me


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sorry but its the truth unless i go to bed now, which wont happen


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

you make a very good point..


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

you should go to bed (uses jedi mind trick) arn't you feeling tired?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> you should go to bed (uses jedi mind trick) arn't you feeling tired?


um ah.......arg...ah....e...um ah...TYPE R!!!!!!!!!!!! oh shit WTF?

im awake now!!!!!! ARRHGGGG


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> sno should go to hell and quit telling me to werk when he does the same shit at his job


actually, i can't surf the internet at my job.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Im Back Bishes!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> you make a very good point..


right at the top of his head.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> Im Back Bishes!


yayayayayay w000000pdie doooo!!! oh... it's only you...


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Slow left?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

yep


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Im Back Bishes!


who are you?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

slow_sentra322 807 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 602 
Loki 472 
OPIUM 415 
BoxBroSG 336 
Psch91 329 
apachewoolf 319 
drift240sxdrag 280 
sno 248 
Jujutzin 244 
Flying V 219 
0341TODD 210 
Nuskool 186 
2Fast2Furious 154 
Coco 125 
Radioaktiv 69 
AjRaCeR805 63 
RacerJunkie 58 
Bumpin 47 
vector03 47 
guitargoddess85 44 
himilefrontier 42 
nismoprincess 34 
JustToyz 15 
Scott 13 
wish.i.had.a.nissan 11 
Slayer2003 9 
sicksilver99 6 
blankgazex 1 
irontom 1 
Ksilvia8 1 
SERmonkey65 1 
Punkrocka436 1 
Ranex 1 
Not Banned 1


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

oh shit hes close to my post! #!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nevermind


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Loki said:


> who are you?


What you mean who am I! I had more posts than you before I left, bizznatch!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> haha, you guys have the exact same amount right now.


wtf who?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

hahahah is this thing still going


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> hahahah is this thing still going


damn right.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> hahahah is this thing still going


No thanks to you


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> wtf who?


don't mis-quote.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> What you mean who am I! I had more posts than you before I left, bizznatch!


biatch!!!!!! im on 3rd place im OWNING you


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> hahahah is this thing still going


It will never end...until tomorrow


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

my g/f is on her way right now. we're gonna rent the butterfly effect. then i'm gonna burn a copy of it.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i wont loose!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

you guys are whores!!! :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

you already are.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> you guys are whores!!! :fluffy: :fluffy:


so r u


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Loki said:


> biatch!!!!!! im on 3rd place im OWNING you


I held 3rd place before I left, damn leaving!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

nismoprincess said:



> you guys are whores!!! :fluffy: :fluffy:


why thank you very much you sweet little girl
no why dont you go ply with Jhony? :fluffy: J/K!!!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

^^ too many :fluffy:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> I held 3rd place before I left, damn leaving!


you got OWNED now!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

who's jhony?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i wont let no ONE knock me from 3rd!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Loki said:


> you got OWNED now!


You sure have changed the way you post from earlier. Youre damn aggressive now. I like


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> who's jhony?


nevermind i was just playin


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> You sure have changed the way you post from earlier. Youre damn aggressive now. I like


sorry ive been along time here im getting tired im thirsty i need a beer


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Spiderman 2 was pretty good. My g/f said that MJ should die.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> i wont let no ONE knock me from 3rd!


i have alllllll night...


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> Spiderman 2 was pretty good. My g/f said that MJ should die.


michael jordan???


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

michael jackson?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

slow_sentra322 807 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 602 
Loki 472 
OPIUM 415 
BoxBroSG 336 
Psch91 329 
apachewoolf 319 
drift240sxdrag 280 
sno 248 
Jujutzin 244 
Flying V 219 
0341TODD 210 
Nuskool 186 
2Fast2Furious 154 
Coco 125 
Radioaktiv 69 
AjRaCeR805 63 
RacerJunkie 58 
Bumpin 47 
vector03 47 
guitargoddess85 44 
himilefrontier 42 
nismoprincess 34 
JustToyz 15 
Scott 13 
wish.i.had.a.nissan 11


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

the ugly ass MJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Loki said:


> sorry ive been along time here im getting tired im thirsty i need a beer


I just got me a beer, icehouse.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

im still gonna protect my place


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

*oops, here's the updated one.*

slow_sentra322 807 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 602 
Loki 483 
OPIUM 415 
BoxBroSG 337 
Psch91 335 
apachewoolf 319 
drift240sxdrag 280 
sno 258 
Jujutzin 244 
Flying V 219 
0341TODD 210 
Nuskool 186 
2Fast2Furious 154 
Coco 125 
Radioaktiv 69 
AjRaCeR805 63 
RacerJunkie 58 
Bumpin 47 
vector03 47 
guitargoddess85 44 
himilefrontier 42 
nismoprincess 38 
JustToyz 15 
Scott 13 
wish.i.had.a.nissan 11


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

sno said:


> michael jordan???



Uhm, Spiderman...MARY JANE!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> I just got me a beer, icehouse.


ok im going for a corona


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Uhm, Spiderman...MARY JANE!


shes HOT dude dont even go there


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

mmmmm beer :cheers:


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Loki said:


> ok im going for a corona



With lime?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> the ugly ass MJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WHO THE FUCK IS THAT?!??!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

CORONA with LIME and SALT!!!!!!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

well, time to go and get that movie. bye bye till later.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

one last post.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

sno said:


> WHO THE FUCK IS THAT?!??!


BRO MARY JANE! The chick from spiderman!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

bye sno


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Peace.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> WHO THE FUCK IS THAT?!??!


its its.......MJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

so now whos here?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

mary jane....and when I'm feeling low she comes as no surprise... :fluffy:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

so another post for me!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Loki, you know you just got dq'ed if you havent before...


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Are we just gonna whore it up, or are we still doing this no double posting rule?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

im getting tired...


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

no double posting lol


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Are we just gonna whore it up, or are we still doing this no double posting rule?


the hell with the rules...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> no double posting lol


its a little too late for that sweety


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

and so this is my first post in the game


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i am the whore over all whores!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> no double posting lol


I was already disqualified earlier, I am just asking, cause scott wanted us to beat the "3 words" thread with posts, and it was said that the tonight crew is gonna whore it up.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

NickZac said:


> and so this is my first post in the game


theres is still 10 hours left


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Loki said:


> theres is still 10 hours left


Damn, Im tired and should go to bed...should...


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Loki said:


> i am the whore over all whores!


no your not


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> I was already disqualified earlier, I am just asking, cause scott wanted us to beat the "3 words" thread with posts, and it was said that the tonight crew is gonna whore it up.


we already beat that shit long time ago and later tonight in 2 hours.....this thread will OWN all


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> mary jane....and when I'm feeling low she comes as no surprise... :fluffy:


 well look who's up.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I really dont like the taste of beer.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> no your not


yes i am whos gonna stop me?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Coco said:


> well look who's up.


I'm up getting ready to go out :fluffy:


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Coco the clown is back.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> I really dont like the taste of beer.


.

how about TEQUILA!! JIMADOR!!!!!!!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> I really dont like the taste of beer.


 you remind me so much of me when i was probably your age. first your girl thing...now the beer thing.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> I'm up getting ready to go out :fluffy:


where you going? can i go can i go!!!!!!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Loki said:


> yes i am whos gonna stop me?


no your not


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

still long way to go for 2g';s


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> I'm up getting ready to go out :fluffy:


 daddy says have fun and use protection.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Coco said:


> you remind me so much of me when i was probably your age. first your girl thing...now the beer thing.


Heh. It really doesnt taste any better with plain m&m's


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

pc +2


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> no your not


stop on hating mija.....chill *gives a cookie* now go watch some TV


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

NickZac said:


> pc +2


Didnt you read the rules dude? No post counting. Check posts here

http://www.nissanforums.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&threadid=62607


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> Heh. It really doesnt taste any better with plain m&m's


 its an acquired taste. i used to hate beer.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Coco said:


> you remind me so much of me when i was probably your age. first your girl thing...now the beer thing.


ahhhhh the good old days lol :fluffy:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Coco said:


> daddy says have fun and use protection.


can i go take care of her?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Loki said:


> can i go take care of her?


 i think she can take care of herself. she's a big girl now.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

hey COCO you know RAISIYA and MEZCAL? that is some strong shit, not even TEQUILA can top it at all


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I totally cant stand St Pauli Girl beer. Its so damn dark and ewww. 

The first beer is "ok" the second just makes me want to puke. Same thing with shots though.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Coco said:


> i think she can take care of herself. she's a big girl now.


well how bout she takes care of me?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i need a PS presure hose for my s13


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

almost at 2G's


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Loki, I had your post count earlier today. Now I am 2k+


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

am i all alone now?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Loki said:


> hey COCO you know RAISIYA and MEZCAL? that is some strong shit, not even TEQUILA can top it at all


 ehhh, i don't do much liquor. i just like tequila, whiskey and rum.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

wtf, coco closed the late nite thread?!?!?!
pc +3


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Loki said:


> am i all alone now?


Hell no.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Loki, I had your post count earlier today. Now I am 2k+


LOL nice i had like frikin 1300 or s hahaha look at me now


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

NickZac said:


> wtf, coco closed the late nite thread?!?!?!
> pc +3


DUDE, no more pc +, check numbers here!
http://www.nissanforums.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&threadid=62607


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

check the rules of this thread, foo.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

you guys wont let me whore this shit up right thats why i love you all *drunk mood*


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

:fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: this thread is making me thirsty :cheers:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

someone needs some ICE.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: this thread is making me thirsty :cheers:


i can get you something nice to drink


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I think I want to get me a smoothie.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

fuckin a. here is an original though, beans.

edit: and it is an original thought. i said you closed my thread. no one else said that!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

yeah Ice will work :showpics:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

BRB gonna get me a beer......lets see what there is


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Loki said:


> BRB gonna get me a beer......lets see what there is


Id rather drink water. Trying to finish one beer is hell.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> yeah Ice will work :showpics:


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Beer is the worst tasting beverage mankind has ever designed


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> Beer is the worst tasting beverage mankind has ever designed


Agreed.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Coco said:


>


mmmm.....ice.....*drools*


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

beer is good


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> Beer is the worst tasting beverage mankind has ever designed


and the best selling too :cheers:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

mmmmmm.....beeeeeeeeerrrr....


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I can see Coco has himself a new scarier avitar


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Loki said:


> mmmm.....ice.....*drools*


Dude, you cant even quote. You are not worthy.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Loki said:


> mmmm.....ice.....*drools*


hey that's my ice


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

damn, i left for an hour and theres another 500 threads


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

theres a lot of damn whores in here


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Beer makes me puke tho..I'd rather have a mixed drink.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Dude, you cant even quote. You are not worthy.


shut up whore.......im still at 3rd so you cant say shit till you top that


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

thanks for noticing....

here's a thread just for you.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=62232


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

maybe i enjoy keeping track of my posts. rules dont say u cant, it just says u dont have too. sheesh! its like pick on zac day.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I know! I had one phone call for 1-2 hours and I come back to this!


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

scotch makes me puke


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki said:


> and the best selling too :cheers:


damn Loki, youre back too? how many posts to go for u?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Goddamn, we beat 3 werds by a long shot. This is the biggest thread ever on NF in the shortest amount of time, correct me if im wrong.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I don't care to keep track, just whoring is satisfaction enough for me!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

some one post the scores!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

You are not wrong, no correction needed!


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki said:


> shut up whore.......im still at 3rd so you cant say shit till you top that


here comes another bitch fight!!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

need 149 to get 2'gs


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

No..time...must..keep....whoring...


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

damn no wonder everyone has such huge post counts lately....


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> here comes another bitch fight!!!


you ****!!!!!!! your back!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 807
Ninety-Nine SE-L 602
Loki 516
OPIUM 415
Psch91 357
BoxBroSG 337
apachewoolf 319
drift240sxdrag 280
sno 262
Jujutzin 244
Flying V 219
0341TODD 210
Nuskool 186
2Fast2Furious 158
Coco 136
Radioaktiv 69
AjRaCeR805 63
RacerJunkie 58
nismoprincess 50
himilefrontier 49
vector03 47
Bumpin 47
guitargoddess85 44
JustToyz 15
Scott 13
wish.i.had.a.nissan 11
Slayer2003 9
sicksilver99 6
NickZac 5
danifilth 2
SERmonkey65 1
Punkrocka436 1
Ksilvia8 1
irontom 1
blankgazex 1
Ranex 1
Not Banned 1


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I have always had a big one....


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

yeah so I installed a UR pulley today.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

soon i will be 2nd!


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

damn, i still have 100 to go just to get into the top 10~


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Wow! I am only middle of the road on this one!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

danifilth said:


> yeah so I installed a UR pulley today.


Do you have a thread with that name on vboard?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

HAHAHAHA nothing's gonna stop me!!!!!!!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)




----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

802 thats crazy how long has he been on?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

danifilth said:


> 802 thats crazy how long has he been on?


15 hours hahaha i think


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


>


 wtf!?? lmao!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Loki said:


> HAHAHAHA nothing's gonna stop me!!!!!!!



What exactly are you winning or unstoppable from? Youre in third place.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

This one time...at band camp...we were whoring threads on NF..and...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i am moving on up


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

how the fuck did SLOW post 800 times?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

COCO......que es el club MOFO?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

no I dont I gots a B13(the better platform)j/k


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> how the fuck did SLOW post 800 times?!?!?!?!?


whoring with us


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

so many whores in one place


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Coco said:


> wtf!?? lmao!


hahahah it came up on yahoo images search


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

2Fast2Furious said:


> how the fuck did SLOW post 800 times?!?!?!?!?


he had been here since 9 am est.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Loki said:


> COCO......que es el club MOFO?


 search. lol

es para pendejar...


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I wish I had a B13 instead of my B14....


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

im gonna be 1st!!!!! i must!!!!! hope 99 and slow_sentra dont come back


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

doing the belts are a PITA!!!


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki said:


> whoring with us


you going for 2000 ???


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I paid the least on the forum for my B14 tho...$350


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Loki said:


> im gonna be 1st!!!!! i must!!!!! hope 99 and slow_sentra dont come back



When did slow leave? Did he have to go home from work?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> hahahah it came up on yahoo images search


 wow...weird.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> you going for 2000 ???


yeah i might stop


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

still got a ways to go............


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

99 was dq'd


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> When did slow leave? Did he have to go home from work?


i dont know but he will come back


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki said:


> im gonna be 1st!!!!! i must!!!!! hope 99 and slow_sentra dont come back


slow said he's comin back pretty soon so u better keep goin


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Loki said:


> yeah i might stop


You wont stop, just like I didnt.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> 99 was dq'd


that dont matter now dude


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im gonna be ahead of loki


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Why oh why must we de such damn dirty whores?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

its WHORING......so means you gotta post like a crazzy mothofo!!!!! as long as your on top your the best


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

is this the only thing worth living for?


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki said:


> yeah i might stop


keep goin dude, u only got 140 left


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

NickZac said:


> im gonna be ahead of loki


HAHAHA keep dreaming........you had more post than me today, and now look!!!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

We have to whore until we at least get this thread to 7k posts


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

danifilth said:


> is this the only thing worth living for?


Might as well be.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)




----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> keep goin dude, u only got 140 left


gotta keep it up, i came here with about 1350 and now look!!!!! LOL


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> Why oh why must we de such damn dirty whores?


cause it feels good to be dirty whores


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

once i get outta the single digits ur mine!


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Im watching WHat about bob and whoring this thread at the same time


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> cause it feels good to be dirty whores


yeah im glad my daddy raised me to be a whore


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> We have to whore until we at least get this thread to 7k posts



Why stop at 7k?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I need to at least pass the 5k post mark tonight to make this worth my while. If I don't I may be in danger of falling out of the top 10!!!!


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

i'm surprised the fuckin server hasn't crashed, lol


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

NickZac said:


> once i get outta the single digits ur mine!


hahaha never!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> I need to at least pass the 5k post mark tonight to make this worth my while. If I don't I may be in danger of falling out of the top 10!!!!


NOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Well, 7k is a minimum. I deally, 10k would be the goal to shoot for.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

ozzfest is hitting DC soon


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

give me time loki, give me time


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

slow_sentra322 807 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 602 
Loki 531 
OPIUM 415 
Psch91 365 
BoxBroSG 337 
apachewoolf 319 
drift240sxdrag 280 
sno 262 
Jujutzin 244 
Flying V 219 
0341TODD 210 
Nuskool 186 
2Fast2Furious 166 
Coco 139 
Radioaktiv 69 
AjRaCeR805 63 
himilefrontier 58 
RacerJunkie 58 
nismoprincess 53 
vector03 47 
Bumpin 47 
guitargoddess85 44 
JustToyz 15 
Scott 13 
wish.i.had.a.nissan 11 
danifilth 9 
Slayer2003 9 
NickZac 8 
sicksilver99 6 
SERmonkey65 1 
Punkrocka436 1 
Ksilvia8 1 
irontom 1 
blankgazex 1 
Ranex 1 
Not Banned


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

pulled the tranny on the 240 in under 40 minutes!!!!!!!!! getting better!~~


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

NickZac said:


> give me time loki, give me time


im still gonna be here


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

yeah 4 me!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> Well, 7k is a minimum. I deally, 10k would be the goal to shoot for.



DUDE, we should send this to guinness or something. For real!

Most posts/ Time wasted on a forum/etc on a forum in 24 hours!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

i'm sleepy now.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

HEy, anyone here have a real job?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

they need to make OT posts not count this is insane


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> pulled the tranny on the 240 in under 40 minutes!!!!!!!!! getting better!~~


thats fucking FAST!!!!! i did it in 3 hours not all tools at hand


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

that is is ppl quit pickin on me! if so then ur mine loki! hahahaha


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

I got a real job I guess


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

danifilth said:


> they need to make OT posts not count this is insane


HAHAHAHAHAHA we OWN


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> DUDE, we should send this to guinness or something. For real!


ya seriously, no one is gonna be able to top this again, at least not on this forum


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

danifilth said:


> they need to make OT posts not count this is insane


STFU!!! OT is the only thing that counts, dammit!!!!!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> DUDE, we should send this to guinness or something. For real!
> 
> Most posts/ Time wasted on a forum/etc on a forum in 24 hours!


GOOD IDEA!! I dont see how it couldnt go into the tech part of it.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> ya seriously, no one is gonna be able to top this again, at least not on this forum


this shit aint over yet........ahahahahahaha


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

damn I need sway bars


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

scott will probably delete this whole thread, thereby deleting everyone's posts.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki said:


> thats fucking FAST!!!!! i did it in 3 hours not all tools at hand


ya, now the hard part is fixing it... lol
that's gonna take some time


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> STFU!!! OT is the only thing that counts, dammit!!!!!


calm down young grass hopper


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> ya, now the hard part is fixing it... lol
> that's gonna take some time


i just changed the clutch and presure plate


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Coco said:


> scott will probably delete this whole thread, thereby deleting everyone's posts.


now that would fucking suck, wouldn't it?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Coco said:


> scott will probably delete this whole thread, thereby deleting everyone's posts.


Why would he do that? He said it doesnt even take that much bandwidth.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I once pulled the entire front clip, wiring harness and drivetrain from my Olds Cutlass in 2 hours starting at 2 am when I got home from work and had the suspension stripped the next morning.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

damn so all you guys are sober just typing all nite about nothing???


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki said:


> calm down young grass hopper


LOL


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Coco said:


> scott will probably delete this whole thread, thereby deleting everyone's posts.




dude........COCO...........please.......NO


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

im happy like this


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki said:


> dude........COCO...........please.......NO


I can so see that happening too,lol
just to throw it in everyones face


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

did he do that last time?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

almost the 2g's!!!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I am sober. I don't like drinking and quit smoking ummm... you know....so yeah, I'm sober..


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

danifilth said:


> damn so all you guys are sober just typing all nite about nothing???


surprisingly, ya.... i'm hyper as fuck though


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

danifilth said:


> damn so all you guys are sober just typing all nite about nothing???


Uhm, we talk about everything....


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> I can so see that happening too,lol
> just to throw it in everyones face


that would totally own me


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

anyone here listen to In Flames?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

almost at 1900!


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

danifilth said:


> did he do that last time?


ya, good question, i dont know


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

danifilth said:


> anyone here listen to In Flames?


listening to RAMMSTEIN!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

This is the Seinfeld of threads. It's hugely popular and about absolutely nothing.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

45 more posts to catch 4th place!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

COCO did scott delete the first post whore contest?


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

what time does this thing end?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

hey Himile what pizza corporation do you work for?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> 45 more posts to catch 4th place!


wtf?! no [email protected]


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

2Fast2Furious said:


> what time does this thing end?



First post in this thread...


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki said:


> COCO did scott delete the first post whore contest?


??????????????????


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I don't understand just how lonley you must be to post 800 times in one day. I mean, don't you have a life?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

cant let no one knock me down!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Loki said:


> wtf?! no [email protected]


You best believe it! I didnt fall much during the time I left.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

whats up for the 4th?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

hahahahahaha loki, i think you may have wasted ur time lol


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> I don't understand just how lonley you must be to post 800 times in one day. I mean, don't you have a life?


he was home chillin , scratching his balls and driking beer


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki said:


> wtf?! no [email protected]


damn dude, u got some catchin up to do


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII :fluffy:


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

danifilth said:


> hey Himile what pizza corporation do you work for?


Dominos dude, Dominos.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> I don't understand just how lonley you must be to post 800 times in one day. I mean, don't you have a life?


He was at work with nothing to do. He still did some work while whoring, and didnt take a pee or break or nothing. IT WAS AWESOME!!


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

What was he doing for that time 18 hours and shit.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> damn dude, u got some catchin up to do


dude im still WAAAAAAAAAAAAY over him


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki said:


> he was home chillin , scratching his balls and driking beer


u said it !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> He was at work with nothing to do. He still did some work while whoring, and didnt take a pee or break or nothing. IT WAS AWESOME!!


he even had DINNER!!!! and ate snacks!!!!!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I have the munchies and I am not even "smoking"....


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Loki said:


> dude im still WAAAAAAAAAAAAY over him


Yeah, but it doesnt matter to me. I just want to bring this thread into new realms


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

danifilth said:


> What was he doing for that time 18 hours and shit.


hes been on here the whole fucking time since like 9am yesterday i think


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

dont hate the players.....hate the game


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

anyone seen that jenna survivor vid?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

wiiiiiiiiiii :fluffy:


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Hey, where is the information on where you stand? I wonder if I have moved up in the standings yet?>


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

2Fast2Furious said:


> hes been on here the whole fucking time since like 9am yesterday i think


9am this morning.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki said:


> he even had DINNER!!!! and ate snacks!!!!!


i want his job


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

danifilth said:


> anyone seen that jenna survivor vid?


no.......send link!!!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 807
Ninety-Nine SE-L 602
Loki 553
OPIUM 415
Psch91 376
BoxBroSG 337
apachewoolf 319
drift240sxdrag 280
sno 262
Jujutzin 244
Flying V 219
0341TODD 210
Nuskool 186
2Fast2Furious 181
Coco 141
Radioaktiv 69
himilefrontier 68
AjRaCeR805 63
RacerJunkie 58
nismoprincess 53
vector03 47
Bumpin 47
guitargoddess85 44
danifilth 20
JustToyz 15
Scott 13
wish.i.had.a.nissan 11
NickZac 11
Slayer2003 9
sicksilver99 6
SERmonkey65 1
Punkrocka436 1
Ksilvia8 1
irontom 1
blankgazex 1
Ranex 1
Not Banned 1

http://www.nissanforums.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&threadid=62607


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

damn who has the biggest post count on the forums?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i think i did see it but very short


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> 9am this morning.


ya, thats what i meant. got the time zones screwed up. its almost 2am here


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

halfway home


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Hey, anyone here have a good idea for weight loss, besides a tape worm? I have gained 40 lbs in the last year and can't seem to loose it...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

50 more to get 2nd!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Finished my first and only beer. Now on to water.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Loki is climbing


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Finished my first and only beer. Now on to water.


now go to sleep


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

danifilth said:


> Loki is climbing


hell yeah to 1st! i hope


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

I think NicZac dissapeared


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Damn! I have a long way ot go to move up after this post.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

2Fast2Furious said:


> ya, thats what i meant. got the time zones screwed up. its almost 2am here


Its almost 2 am here too...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

6 for 1900


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

maybe Ill report you I dont think you are allowed to post back to back


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Loki said:


> 6 for 1900


Good stuff man, now it gets exciting!


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

blah blah blah


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Its almost 2 am here too...


its about 11 here


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

It's only 1:46 am here


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

danifilth said:


> maybe Ill report you I dont think you are allowed to post back to back


Youre not, hes already disqualified.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Good stuff man, now it gets exciting!


bring it


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

who's here from FL? Represent!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

danifilth said:


> maybe Ill report you I dont think you are allowed to post back to back


report who?


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Its almost 2 am here too...


oh ya, we're in the same time zone. whats the temp dwn there dude?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

I think Im going to eat a bowl of cereal


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki said:


> bring it


100 to go dude. u can do it~


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> who's here from FL? Represent!


Coral Springs in da house (half hour away from fort lauderdale)


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

danifilth said:


> I think Im going to eat a bowl of cereal


thats a good idea.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

anyone from ohio??????????


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

I was talking about Loki


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> 100 to go dude. u can do it~


getting tired......MUST!!!!!!! get 100 more!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i am still here but im settin up club nismo which btw everyone should JOIN CLUB NISMO!!!!!!!!!!! http://www.clubnismo.com/


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

wow, im so fucking tired


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

danifilth said:


> I was talking about Loki


your going to report me? for what reason?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I think I need to go get something to drink. All I have is flat Pepsi and the same bottle of the Cap'n I bouhgt 2 mos ago in an ill fated attempt to drink myself to sleep....


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

2Fast2Furious said:


> anyone from ohio??????????


LOL! I hope no one says yes.


Just kidding.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

NickZac said:


> i am still here but im settin up club nismo which btw everyone should JOIN CLUB NISMO!!!!!!!!!!! http://www.clubnismo.com/


Wow, we have ClubNismo.com and NismoClub.com. Whats the difference I wonder??? lol


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

IM in MD


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Yeah, I live in New Port Richey, in the Tampa area.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Californiaaaaa


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

10k here we go!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

danifilth said:


> IM in MD


so you want to report me?


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> Wow, we have ClubNismo.com and NismoClub.com. Whats the difference I wonder??? lol


actually i think u have more members. i only have 15 :balls:


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> Yeah, I live in New Port Richey, in the Tampa area.


Cool, im moving to orlando mid august for college.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I just farted.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

man not even 6k... we not gonna make it..


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> 10k here we go!


KEVIN! yAY!


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

so what do you think of the new GTO?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ping pong


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> man not even 6k... we not gonna make it..


have faith


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> 10k here we go!


damn drift, you goin for 5,000 tonight?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> man not even 6k... we not gonna make it..


Not with that attitude!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

awesome chat guys!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> ping pong


ding dong


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

This is tiring, I wish I could think of some better way to spend my time tonight, but unfortunately , I can't.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

2Fast2Furious said:


> damn drift, you goin for 5,000 tonight?


 yea imma try


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> awesome chat guys!


you didnt say hi Loki


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

danifilth said:


> so what do you think of the new GTO?


OMG, i hate it. they shouldn't have done it


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm pretty close 215 away.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

I was kidding I was trying trying to scare you thinkin you were getting pooned with 3rd place


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

im going for 2g's


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> This is tiring, I wish I could think of some better way to spend my time tonight, but unfortunately , I can't.


so keep whoring man!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ta da


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> This is tiring, I wish I could think of some better way to spend my time tonight, but unfortunately , I can't.


Look on the flipside, youre chances of dying are smaller than they would be if you left your house.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

who cares wut his rank is in this thread... wut matters is the ALL tiem post list. i'm 5th suck it loki


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki said:


> im going for 2g's


about 90 to go!!!!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

danifilth said:


> I was kidding I was trying trying to scare you thinkin you were getting pooned with 3rd place


not at all i was about to flame you like a mothofo sayingaa what a little girl you where gonna look like if you did


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

hey drift do you have the most Posts on the forums?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i want some dro


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

danifilth said:


> so what do you think of the new GTO?


I am unimpressed with the details. The rear suspension is far less sophisticated than a S13 and the styling looks like a reinterpretation of a Grand Prix. Plus, it's too expensive for an everyman car like a GTO.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yaya go me!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> who cares wut his rank is in this thread... wut matters is the ALL tiem post list. i'm 5th suck it loki


dont matter it will be in your mind FOREVER that i OWNED you HERE!!!!! right now!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

we may need the classic line drift240 made for loki...


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

I wish I want here at work this blows !!!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i want some dro


MMMMM! Dro....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

200 till 5k


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

I never did get that bowl of cereal


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

199 till 5k!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Hey only two more post and im at 750 , will I evar get to 1000?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Why didnt they bring back the old style with a new twist? Something like the firebird or PT?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

NickZac said:


> we may need the classic line drift240 made for loki...


which one is that?


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

hey, after this thread is closed, does someone want to start another whore thread at NismoClub.com ??????

I won't delete the thread :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

party at drift's house BYOB!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

90 til 2k


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I think I need an asprin...does asprin react badly with alcohol?


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

This is an irritating game in that no matter what you do you still want to post more and more..


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> hey, after this thread is closed, does someone want to start another whore thread at NismoClub.com ??????
> 
> I won't delete the thread :thumbup:


are you a mod there?


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> 199 till 5k!


you can do it you whore!!!!!!!!!! keep goin!!!!!!!


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

anyone see spiderman 2?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> This is an irritating game in that no matter what you do you still want to post more and more..


thats why your here


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Alright peeps, im going to bed. See you all in the morning, if the thread isnt deleted, hope you guys take it far!

NIGHT


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Loki said:


> which one is that?


 stfu loki. you're gay. 


that one.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

more whoring more more


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

any pills react to alcohol


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> stfu loki. you're gay.
> 
> 
> that one.


LOL that was lame


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

posting is like a drug especially with that 60 second handicap gone.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

the slogan was used!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

still at 3rd


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki said:


> Originally Posted by 2Fast2Furious
> hey, after this thread is closed, does someone want to start another whore thread at NismoClub.com ??????
> 
> I won't delete the thread
> ...


i set it up, last week. has 15 members but i want to start a whore thread too and see if we can hit 10,000 posts!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

To me, newer cars have awful styling. As much as i like the G35, I'll have to say the last Nissan car which I liked the styling on was the B13. Looks so much like my all time favorite, the 510, that it's scary.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

holy crap i didnt realise it was


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

any opinions on Flik wheels?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm hungy


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> i set it up, last week. has 15 members but i want to start a whore thread too and see if we can hit 10,000 posts!


dude you need hella whores......and 15 membesr wont do it, you need top of the line whoers like us HAHAHAHAH


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

[ing pong ping pong


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i'm hungy


you want some chorizo?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

who makes flik?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i want my ps2


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

gonna order a pizza so dont leave my [email protected]


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

when did they change it to 15?


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Totally random comment..


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> To me, newer cars have awful styling. As much as i like the G35, I'll have to say the last Nissan car which I liked the styling on was the B13. Looks so much like my all time favorite, the 510, that it's scary.


definitely the Skyline for me. Wish I could afford the damn thing already


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i want my ps2


your being GAY to me so no!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I want a cookie!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

give me my ps2!!! >=O


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i need a PS presure hose for a 91 s13


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

everyone quit being gay to each other


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

I dont know but they are butt cheap at edgeracing.com


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I would also like some Chocolate Milk. Milk and cookies just go so well with a night of whoring...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

whos got one?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

give me ps2!!!! :MaD:


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki said:


> i need a PS presure hose for a 91 s13


i have one


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i want a chease steak


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

danifilth said:


> I dont know but they are butt cheap at edgeracing.com


presure hose?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

you wouldnt believe the number email notices I have recieved.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Loki said:


> whos got one?


Who's got what? I missed it.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> i have one


your serious!? cuss im not playing i need that shit BAD


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> Who's got what? I missed it.


a PS presure hose for the 91+ s13


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

How cheap is butt cheap?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i thought we were homeboys loki


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I deleted them ten min ago, but have 49 in my mailbox now


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

74 to 2k


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Im gonna get some cereal and crash


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

seriously, someone should start a whore thread at the NismoClub.com

Loki, you seem to be the biggest whore. i say go for it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i thought we were homeboys loki


you said...STFU LOKI your GAY


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i guess not


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

check out edgeracing.com at the flik wheels.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> seriously, someone should start a whore thread at the NismoClub.com
> 
> Loki, you seem to be the biggest whore. i say go for it!!!!!!!!!


ok if you give me your PS presure hose!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

loki is not a whore he is a prostitute , he makes money being a whore.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki said:


> your serious!? cuss im not playing i need that shit BAD


i'm serious dude. whats wrong with yours?
doing a swap or somethin???


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i guess not


your meanie i hate you please leave


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

damn what are the stats


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm only in 16'th place....and Coco is beating me with 60 more posts than me...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

har har har lets get this 10k going...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> i'm serious dude. whats wrong with yours?
> doing a swap or somethin???


i dont have it at all...so i dont have PS ive driven like that for 3 months and have a stage 3 racing clutch, its a bitch


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

cool Im gettin some posts


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Yes please leave drift240


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Loki said:


> your meanie i hate you please leave


 you need me to get to 10k...


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

There is a link on the first page of the threrad


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> har har har lets get this 10k going...


we will do it!!!!!! we need the rest of the whores......Opi, 99, slow_sentra and um ah......thats alll


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by 2Fast2Furious
> seriously, someone should start a whore thread at the NismoClub.com
> 
> ...


deal! start posting when this is over and bring people with you. i wanna hit the 10,000 post goal!!!!!!!


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

did coco leave?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> you need me to get to 10k...


stay than leave


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> Yes please leave drift240


 Texas> you


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I might take a break in another 59 posts, I really need that chocolate milk!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> deal! start posting when this is over and bring people with you. i wanna hit the 10,000 post goal!!!!!!!


HAHAHA for sure.......save my SN for LOKI there as well!


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

someone do something funny to wake me up!


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

how many people are in here right now?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

stfu newbs! I EAT PIECES OF SHIT LIKE U FOR BREAKFAST


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

PUERTO VALLARTA OWNS all!!!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I think I am starting to hallucinate...I thought the crumb on my desk was a bug.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki said:


> HAHAHA for sure.......save my SN for LOKI there as well!


done !


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

why did some people only post like 15 times


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

danifilth said:


> how many people are in here right now?


like 5?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Wait a minute...there IS a bug in here!


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> I think I am starting to hallucinate...I thought the crumb on my desk was a bug.


LMAO !!!!!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> done !


nice than that page will be on my FAV list too


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

texas is the homes of the playas and pimps


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

danifilth said:


> why did some people only post like 15 times


.

they are weak, the weak dies and the strong survives


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

anyone have some B13 sway bars for sale?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Mailbox emptied!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> texas is the homes of the playas and pimps


Puerto Vallarta has better shit homie


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Loki said:


> nice than that page will be on my FAV list too


 wut guys u talking about?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

guys wanna see the post counts?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

danifilth said:


> anyone have some B13 sway bars for sale?


I saw a SE-R in the junkyard with some.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

I wish I had seen this here before


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

no way i blew his face off!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> wut guys u talking about?


2fast2furious page


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Post the post counts!


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

i'm repainting my 240... anyone have color ideas???


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

slow_sentra322 807 
Loki 605 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 602 
OPIUM 415 
Psch91 388 
BoxBroSG 337 
apachewoolf 319 
drift240sxdrag 308 
sno 262 
Jujutzin 244 
Flying V 219 
0341TODD 210 
2Fast2Furious 206 
Nuskool 186 
Coco 141 
himilefrontier 92 
Radioaktiv 69 
AjRaCeR805 63 
RacerJunkie 58 
nismoprincess 53 
vector03 47 
Bumpin 47 
danifilth 46 
guitargoddess85 44 
NickZac 19 
wish.i.had.a.nissan 18 
JustToyz 15 
Scott 13 
Slayer2003 9 
sicksilver99 6 
SERmonkey65 1 
Punkrocka436 1 
Ksilvia8 1 
irontom 1 
blankgazex 1 
Ranex 1 
Not Banned 1


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

this is going to be such a huge thread


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

my name is jsason bourne.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> i'm repainting my 240... anyone have color ideas???


SILVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


BTW.......im in 2nd!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

am surprised there weren't more posters in this thread.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

hahahaha 2nd place now!!! lets aim for 1st!


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

damn I can get into the top 50 soon


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

2Fast2Furious said:


> i'm repainting my 240... anyone have color ideas???


 bayside blue


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> wut guys u talking about?


starting another post whore thread at nismoclub.com


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

fuck i need 200 to catch up to Slow_sentra


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Loki said:


> SILVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> BTW.......im in 2nd!


 just 200 post away


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

damn I think Im hallucinating too


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I vote for cloud white!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

come on 2k's!!!!!


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> bayside blue


what color is yours drift?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> just 200 post away


im gonna be #1 :fluffy:


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

shos chris that pledge alledgiance to?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

bayside blue nego!!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Or , paint it KN4 platinum gold-the color of dirt! That way, it always looks clean, especially with gunmetal or black wheels!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift are you trying to catch up to me?


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

anyone got the score?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

WTF is cloud white


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

DO not run from canadian police..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

2Fast2Furious said:


> what color is yours drift?


 white


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> bayside blue nego!!


shut up your car is white


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

So, who here has read any of Stephen Hawkings books?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

danifilth said:


> WTF is cloud white


from the spray can at auto zone


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Loki said:


> drift are you trying to catch up to me?


 im trying to get 5k post... ur trying to catch up to me... newb


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Im gettting a hyperflex kit soon


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> bayside blue nego!!


u got a pic of it dude?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Man, this posting is hard work!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

danifilth said:


> shos chris that pledge alledgiance to?


 chris aka BlueBOB


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Have you ever had one of those out of body expieriances?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

I olike to watch movies and not read books


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

2Fast2Furious said:


> u got a pic of it dude?


 pic of my car or of bayside blue?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

yeah its getting real boring


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> So, who here has read any of Stephen Hawkings books?


^^ where the hell did that come from??? LMAO!!!! Youre hallucinating man!!!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Cloud White is the factory Nissan white from the late 90's, my truck is that color. Paint code QM1


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

um im bored


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> Have you ever had one of those out of body expieriances?


 no sorry i'm not gay.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> pic of my car or of bayside blue?


both. i wanna see both


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

spiderman 3 is going to be sick


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

2Fast2Furious said:


> ^^ where the hell did that come from??? LMAO!!!! Youre hallucinating man!!!


Hawking's the shit!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Who here has had an exorcism...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> ^^ where the hell did that come from??? LMAO!!!! Youre hallucinating man!!!


so whats up with the PS hose!


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> no sorry i'm not gay.


OMG


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wo0t wo0t


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> Who here has had an exorcism...


Drift did.......to get his gayness out, but didnt work


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Stephen Hawking is da man .............................in da wheel chair (right?)


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

2Fast2Furious said:


> OMG


 make me a super mod on ur forums


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> wo0t wo0t


see what i mean? the gayness


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

nothing about Flik wheels from no one huh


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Stephen Hawking is credited with the discovery of black holes. He's a cosmologist and astrophysicist who owrks out of Cambridge.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> make me a super mod on ur forums


yeah me too.......we wanna be Super Mods


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki said:


> so whats up with the PS hose!


well make an offer dude. i'm easy... after all, im a whore!!!!!!!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Loki said:


> Drift did.......to get his gayness out, but didnt work


No excorcisim is powerfule enough for that , but my .45 is  .Shoots it straight out of emm


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Loki said:


> see what i mean? the gayness


 last time i checked ur gay.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> Stephen Hawking is credited with the discovery of black holes. He's a cosmologist and astrophysicist who owrks out of Cambridge.


WOW


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

this thread gonna die?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Heh as Lou Gherig's disease and that is why he is in a wheelchair.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> make me a super mod on ur forums


register on there and i'll make u a super-mod. don't have any yet. u can be the first.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> No excorcisim is powerfule enough for that , but my .45 is  .Shoots it straight out of emm


please do it.....he is my friend i want the best for him, i know hes not happy


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> No excorcisim is powerfule enough for that , but my .45 is  .Shoots it straight out of emm


 ooo soo cool. lol you'd have to get passed my uncle..


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Im smoking a cigarette and getttin a bowl of cereal


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> Stephen Hawking is credited with the discovery of black holes. He's a cosmologist and astrophysicist who owrks out of Cambridge.


I knew that I did a research paper on the big bang and read some of his stuff.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> register on there and i'll make u a super-mod. don't have any yet. u can be the first.


what about me!?:*(


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I have a Chevy powered Oldsmobile!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> ooo soo cool. lol you'd have to get passed my uncle..


shut up your uncle is in cuba right now fighting


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> ooo soo cool. lol you'd have to get passed my uncle..


I have moe than one bullet :thumbup:


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> register on there and i'll make u a super-mod. don't have any yet. u can be the first.


although you'll probably ban everyone the first day right?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

im in that forum now!


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki said:


> what about me!?:*(


ya u too dude. you're the super-whore. you gotta get that whore thread goin so we can eventually beat the record here


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I think the server is crashing as we speak


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> I have moe than one bullet :thumbup:


 ok... i'll post a pic.. of wut my uncle has.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Can I join your little club? CAn I? Can I?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

2Fast2Furious said:


> register on there and i'll make u a super-mod. don't have any yet. u can be the first.


 i'll register after this thread closses


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> ya u too dude. you're the super-whore. you gotta get that whore thread goin so we can eventually beat the record here


just did my first post hahahaha


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I am having trouble occxaisionally uploading posts


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i'll register after this thread closses


im so confident i will win that i had time to register right now


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

good ole uncle Don. 

good luck getting through my family.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> I am having trouble occxaisionally uploading posts


shit happend to me too, but i closed the page and got back on it


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Woo Hooo! only 65 posts form 6k!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Viva Vietnam!!!!!!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I would like to see us crash the damn server


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OMG!!! 34 more to 2k


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

if u want more proof i'll go to his house tomrw and take pics of me holding it.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i'll register after this thread closses


cool dude


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> I would like to see us crash the damn server


we might soon


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

France blows! And Gemany Swallows!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Loki said:


> Viva Vietnam!!!!!!


 indeed 

ak-47


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

wheres my super mod power?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Did I ever mention my disdain for France?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Viva la AMC!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> Viva la AMC!


um ah......VIVA MEXICO CABRONES!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Can I take this opportunity to put in a shameless plug for my cardomain site?


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

I can't sleep


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

m4, with a RAS handle, mounted scope.

Ak-47

colt .45


u won't even touch me...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> Can I take this opportunity to put in a shameless plug for my cardomain site?


 :fluffy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

guitargoddess85 said:


> I can't sleep


 u need a kiss :kiss:


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Viva la....uhhhh...Japan!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> m4, with a RAS handle, mounted scope.
> 
> Ak-47
> 
> ...


Kevin is a crazzy mothofo!!!!!!! dont mess with him


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

viva la mexico!!!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I need a kiss too.... Guitargoddess.... I'll do u a favor if u do me one....:kiss:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> viva la mexico!!!


ahuevo cabrones!! ^_^


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

fo shizzle my nizzle


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

almost at 2k


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Why must such a quantum universe be so damn relative?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

28 more!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Viva La Raza!!!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Farts smell stinky, 
farts smell sweet,
I smell someone's stinky feet!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> Viva La Raza!!!


VIVA 240ers!!!!!


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki said:


> wheres my super mod power?


you'll have it in 60 seconds


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> I need a kiss too.... Guitargoddess.... I'll do u a favor if u do me one....:kiss:


that sounded kinda gay


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

How much wood could a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

girls to my right for kisses guys to my right for high fives


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> you'll have it in 60 seconds


nice!!! did you check your forum? on the forum rules i reported my self ACTIVE


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Loki said:


> VIVA 240ers!!!!!


 wo0t!!!!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

24 more!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

how many smilies u got on the new forum?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

well..make that 22


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

KEvin!!!!! my car is getting all the dents fixed!!!wiiiiiiiii im so happy gonna go to mexico and paint it too


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> u need a kiss :kiss:


I did...thank you drift 
:kiss:


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> good ole uncle Don.
> 
> good luck getting through my family.


Please tell me that isnt all he has


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Post damn you! post!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

and how many members?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Guess what? I am painting my ghetto sentra in Clearwater Florida!!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

guitargoddess85

heres a :kiss: for you!!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> Please tell me that isnt all he has


 all he needs to cap ur ass.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

all that is enough to OWN you dude


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

hey, how bout an orange 240sx?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)




----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> girls to my right for kisses guys to my right for high fives


That sounds something Strong Bad said on homestarrunner.com
cept he said Ladies to my right for makeouts or some thing...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> hey, how bout an orange 240sx?


please.......dont


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> hey, how bout an orange 240sx?


 i wnated to pant mine ornage awhile back. but imma go with falt black


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

guitargoddess85 said:


> That sounds something Strong Bad said on homestarrunner.com
> cept he said Ladies to my right for makeouts or some thing...


 caught me :kiss:


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

There's an orange one where I work and it doesn't look too bad.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

im heart broken now


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

red handed.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Well....how bout pink with purple stripes instead?


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Loki said:


> guitargoddess85
> 
> heres a :kiss: for you!!!!!


Aww!! :kiss: for you too! hehe


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Loki said:


> im heart broken now


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i see how it is


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Loki said:


> im heart broken now


Me too...I'm 30 and have never had a girlfriend....


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

guitargoddess85 said:


> Aww!! :kiss: for you too! hehe


now i have a reason to live once again!!!!!!!!!!! :fluffy:


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> caught me :kiss:


I knew you had great taste


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

ok Loki, you got Super-Mod powers. try it out dude


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Oh well....I guess I am always gonna be lonley...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

go loki go go loki go!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> Me too...I'm 30 and have never had a girlfriend....


than your gay j/k.....dude you need to go out a bit more, have confidance in yourself! you can do it!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> all he needs to cap ur ass.


Not if I'm a mile away , with my sniper rifle :fluffy:


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

So....waht does everyone here drive?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> ok Loki, you got Super-Mod powers. try it out dude


gonna go and if a dumb ass does something bad, i will ban him for a day, just to try it out


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

2Fast2Furious said:


> ok Loki, you got Super-Mod powers. try it out dude


 imma sign up now


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> imma sign up now


 hahaha


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

"So this is how you leave me?
I'm broken hearted on the floor,
my tears seep thru the crack under my door"
---Alkaline Trio


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I have a 85 Olds Cutlass, 79 AMC Spirit , 95 Sentra , 98 Fronty


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> imma sign up now


yeah so i can ban you!!!!! :fluffy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> Not if I'm a mile away , with my sniper rifle :fluffy:


 plz.... this isn't the movies...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

1 mile... bah u watch to many movies... the wind will fucking blow that shit off course.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> "So this is how you leave me?
> I'm broken hearted on the floor,
> my tears seep thru the crack under my door"
> ---Alkaline Trio


 I saw them a few years back when warped tour came to houston


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> So....waht does everyone here drive?


_________________
1990 Nissan 240SX 
SR20DET RedTop 
HKS Turbo @ 12 psi 
Zex Wet, 55 shot Nitrous 
VLSD 
Lowered 1.8" 
Brembo brakes on Supra rotors, 300ZX calipers


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> plz.... this isn't the movies...


hes a kid leave him alone Kevin.....you are crazzy.....hahaha


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

another 20 posts and I'm outta here


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

2Fast2Furious said:


> ok Loki, you got Super-Mod powers. try it out dude


 my user name is *Kevin*


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> 1 mile... bah u watch to many movies... the wind will fucking blow that shit off course.


 it can be done believe it or not. Not a mile, but near 3/4 mile. still damn far away. the bullet is either a .50 Cal or a 7.62mm heavy round. pure ass kicking power right there


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm running out of new ideas as to what i will post here.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> my user name is *Kevin*


sweet. i'm workin on it


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

2Fast2Furious said:


> _________________
> 1990 Nissan 240SX
> SR20DET RedTop
> HKS Turbo @ 12 psi
> ...


 1990 white 240sx.


u can just look at our profiles


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

almost to 2k


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Flying V said:


> I saw them a few years back when warped tour came to houston


Did you like them?
They're on warped this year too


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

What color should I paint my Sentra? any suggestions?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i drive my moms 2002 Chrysler 300M, dad's carpool van ( ford econoline with the V10), dad's expedition, and my 02 spec-v.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> 1990 white 240sx.
> 
> 
> u can just look at our profiles


mines a 92 :fluffy:


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> 1 mile... bah u watch to many movies... the wind will fucking blow that shit off course.


It can be done..I dot watch to many movies , I know a bunch of sharpshooters.I have met and talked with several snipers from the army and pd in a town south of where I live.It can be done , especially with a .50


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Flying V said:


> it can be done believe it or not. Not a mile, but near 3/4 mile. still damn far away. the bullet is either a .50 Cal or a 7.62mm heavy round. pure ass kicking power right there


 and i'm sure he has been trained to calculate the wind, distance and movement. then has the ability to even hide.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

draw pictures. that what i do.
i drew one of vspec earlier..


here it is


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Damn! A whole lot of 240 people here!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> It can be done..I dot watch to many movies , I know a bunch of sharpshooters.I have met and talked with several snipers from the army and pd in a town south of where I live.It can be done , especially with a .50


i

OMG and im a professianal Assin, from an animation called MADLAX!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

indeed.

richard simmons cant hide from my sniper


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

baby shit yellow


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Flying V said:


> draw pictures. that what i do.
> i drew one of vspec earlier..
> 
> 
> here it is


 LOL! u needa save that so he can see it!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Lol!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

wtf... i drew lemmings


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> It can be done..I dot watch to many movies , I know a bunch of sharpshooters.I have met and talked with several snipers from the army and pd in a town south of where I live.It can be done , especially with a .50


 for some reason i'm still not scared... at all


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Loki said:


> i
> 
> OMG and im a professianal Assin, from an animation called MADLAX!


 Go fucking kill yourelf its been done , and it will be done again.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

haha flying V is funny


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> Go fucking kill yourelf its been done , and it will be done again.


 anger mangement


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> 1990 white 240sx.
> 
> 
> u can just look at our profiles



ya, you gotta have a 240 to be a Super Mod like kevin and Loki


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> anger mangement


 i'd have to agree drift. anger management


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

almost 2k


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

But nothing can defeat my home made PVC flame thrower...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

almost 5k


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> Go fucking kill yourelf its been done , and it will be done again.


oh really? kid you dont know who your messing with


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i wouldnt be. do you know mow much those guns cost, and then the training on how to use them. and then he'd have to find a concealed location close enough but not too close. 

personally, i'd rather have a ruger mini 14 with a 10X40 Zeiss Scope. Then i'd have a berrata 9mm silenced. and i'd sneak into your house before you got home. and blast you when you walked in the dorr, and then stolen your car


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

almost 0 k


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

11 away from beating coco!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> But nothing can defeat my home made PVC flame thrower...


shit your da man! :fluffy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

2Fast2Furious said:


> ya, you gotta have a 240 to be a Super Mod like kevin and Loki


 am i a super mod yet?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

2Fast2Furious said:


> ya, you gotta have a 240 to be a Super Mod like kevin and Loki


 man you're sucking much ass tonight


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

anyone got the score ???


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> 11 away from beating coco!


 who me? or you?


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

who am i messing with ? SOmeone who is 2000 miles away and cant do shit?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> am i a super mod yet?


I AM


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> who am i messing with ? SOmeone who is 2000 miles away and cant do shit?












this is what i think of you as a hitman


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

woah woag woag


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> who am i messing with ? SOmeone who is 2000 miles away and cant do shit?


why does it have to be me that does shit? you never know when surprise can strike you son


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> who me? or you?


Me, you crazy Mofo!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> who am i messing with ? SOmeone who is 2000 miles away and cant do shit?


 lol ur the one trying to scare me... i'd like to see u pull the shit ur saying u can.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

For all oyu know, I am an unbalanced right wing militia type who will hunt you down and kill you....they say it's always the silent ones....muhahahaha!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

its ok apache has my back.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 807 
Loki 658 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 602 
OPIUM 415 
Psch91 388 
drift240sxdrag 357 
BoxBroSG 337 
apachewoolf 319 
sno 262 
Jujutzin 244 
Flying V 228 
2Fast2Furious 225 
0341TODD 210 
Nuskool 186 
Coco 141 
himilefrontier 131 
Radioaktiv 69 
AjRaCeR805 63 
RacerJunkie 58 
danifilth 58 
nismoprincess 53 
guitargoddess85 51 
vector03 47 
Bumpin 47 
wish.i.had.a.nissan 32 
NickZac 19 
JustToyz 15 
Scott 13 
Slayer2003 9 
sicksilver99 6 
SERmonkey65 1 
Punkrocka436 1 
Ksilvia8 1 
irontom 1 
blankgazex 1 
Ranex 1 
Not Banned 1


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

gonna be #1


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

yeah don't mess with himile... he's smarter than pretty much everyone whoring right now


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

hey opie!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

6th poaklce.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> who am i messing with ? SOmeone who is 2000 miles away and cant do shit?


bobby, u still workin things out with alex? sorry to hear about that shit. i'm goin through the same stuff sort of


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Well, at least I beat my fellow platinum gold Sentra GXe (B14) forum member, AJracer !


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i whore all i want!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

yeah... my night was a flop  hahahaha the RB was fun to squeal tires in though. Tonight was nice and cool for a change.. FREE HP!


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> yeah don't mess with himile... he's smarter than pretty much everyone whoring right now


OMG youre back. theres been way too much whorin around here. check the score dude


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Loki said:


> why does it have to be me that does shit? you never know when surprise can strike you son


Then surprise my ass and get it over with what the fuck do I have to live for? 

On a side note :

I would never kill any one from a mile away , I prefer the old way.I would rather duel with a sword or pistols.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

this is a clown you should keep away from children


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> yeah don't mess with himile... he's smarter than pretty much everyone whoring right now


And don't you forget it!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

fuck it in the ass!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> fuck it in the ass!


 fuck your mom in her ass!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> Then surprise my ass and get it over with what the fuck do I have to live for?
> 
> On a side note :
> 
> I would never kill any one from a mile away , I prefer the old way.I would rather duel with a sword or pistols.


 don't mess with samurai


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> yeah... my night was a flop  hahahaha the RB was fun to squeal tires in though. Tonight was nice and cool for a change.. FREE HP!


LOL!!!!!! the colder the better right?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

yeah I don't think 10k posts is possible


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

So..who else is watching the great biker buildoff?


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> lol ur the one trying to scare me... i'd like to see u pull the shit ur saying u can.


It mearly started by me saying i had a .45 to cleans you of your gayness.Then it evolved into your uncle some how, and now look at where we are.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Flying V said:


> fuck your mom in her ass!


 send pics or shens!


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

maybe 7K max


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> So..who else is watching the great biker buildoff?


 i did! only part of it. my bro showed up with some bodingtons and then things just kinda got well. fun


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> don't mess with samurai


Are you samurai ?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

:showpics: 

here you go


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hwo;gi


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Well...my aunt's uncle's 3rd cousin's dog's 2nd owner could shoot you from 2 miles away with a 22 pistol!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

omg!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I think I woke someone up tonight on the road with my BOV hahaha


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> Are you samurai ?


 no but my dad trained me with a sword


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Just WTF does Shens mean anyhow?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!v


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

<|=)


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Damn guys! I stop payin attention for a few minutes and I'm like 2 pages behind!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

congrats


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> Just WTF does Shens mean anyhow?


 i remember an old thread about it. but i cant find it


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

only 4k away we can do it.!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

guitargoddess85 said:


> Damn guys! I stop payin attention for a few minutes and I'm like 2 pages behind!



thats' nothing. Earlier no one would even read a post.. just reply reply reply.. it was nuts!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> I think I woke someone up tonight on the road with my BOV hahaha


Yeah, you gotta love that! I like setting off car alarms with the exhaust on my AMC!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> congrats


 he's still 3,486 behind you!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> no but my dad trained me with a sword


We should duel it would be great fun :thumbup:


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

i'm so tired, i think i'm gonna go to bed


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

HAHAHAHA now im officially a WHORE


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I need tee pee for my bunghole


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

where exactly is " melancholia"?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

haha I saw an AMC for the first time in my life yesterday. i was like... "hahaha himile would give this thing a nice home"


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> congrats


Thank you thank you, still a long way to be a big whore like you


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

well, maybe 100 more but thats it then


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

come on 5k post!!!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I am now just gonna make a random post about nothing in particular


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

this thread needs more cowbells

drift: this thread needs more cowballs


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Flying V said:


> where exactly is " melancholia"?


lol. ya seriously, where is that?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

damn my head hurts. Anyone use SoulSeek?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

we can do it!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

LOL! Hey, Opie, ever see a pic of mine?


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> I am now just gonna make a random post about nothing in particular


i think i'll do the same thing


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

no way jose


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

call this number

713-523-6259


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

2Fast2Furious said:


> i'm so tired, i think i'm gonna go to bed


 my friend said to cahnge the forum to invison and more people will come. cuz no one uses phpbb


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

dueling is for real men...assinations are for pussies..


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> LOL! Hey, Opie, ever see a pic of mine?



nope  post it


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> LOL! Hey, Opie, ever see a pic of mine?


 show us!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Flying V said:


> call this number
> 
> 713-523-6259



who's # is this?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Also Opie, what does your 240...err...whatever you now call it...run in hte 1/4?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

gotta WHORE!


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

hey, we're gonna have this same post whore contest on NismoClub.com when this thread dies.

So all you whores should sign up


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

jsut 120 posts till 5k!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> Also Opie, what does your 204...err...whatever you now call it...run in hte 1/4?



ehh.. its not that fast. I haven't ran it yet.. but I'm assuming high 13's low 14's. The ass dyno is pretty accurate like that


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki said:


> gotta WHORE!


congrats loki.... you hit 2G's !!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> jsut 120 posts till 5k!


im at my 2k now should i leave?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Himile.. did you see my new RB head?


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Whoring can be boring , unless you are having a battle between wit (me) and witless ( drift240drag)..


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Here it is..my first car that I have owned for 15 years.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

boo


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> Whoring can be boring , unless you are having a battle between wit (me) and witless ( drift240drag)..


your boring


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Dude, this thread is crazy! 
You guys should go to the thread I started and try to guess my name...its a good, lame time


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki said:


> im at my 2k now should i leave?


hell no, keep goin, just for a little longer


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> Here it is..my first car that I have owned for 15 years.



oh yeah.. I remember that one. I think you showed it to me on AIM


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> Himile.. did you see my new RB head?


Yeah, I think so...in the thread with the turbo pics? What size turbo IS that anyways? That thing is a monster!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Loki said:


> your boring


Thats not what your girlfriend said last night...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

how many beers have you girls had today?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> Whoring can be boring , unless you are having a battle between wit (me) and witless ( drift240drag)..


 whoring is fun when u like to piss people off who have angermanement problems and snap when u say the wrong things.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

guitargoddess85 said:


> Dude, this thread is crazy!
> You guys should go to the thread I started and try to guess my name...its a good, lame time



we got to care first


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> whoring is fun when u like to piss people off who have angermanement problems and snap when u say the wrong things.


HAHAHAHHA yeah that is true!


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

damn, himile youre pushing 5G's too


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm getting bored. i better make fun of i wish i had a nissan.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

im a whore?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> Yeah, I think so...in the thread with the turbo pics? What size turbo IS that anyways? That thing is a monster!



yeah that thread. Its just your standard t3/t04 with .6 compressor and .4 exhaust. It'll be nice and efficient. Gotta port match the piss out of it to the manifold though


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

oh shit himili is catching up to me!!


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki said:


> im a whore?


hell ya


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I wish I had A Nissan's car is so slwo, it even lost to my ghetto Sentra!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i love you all whores


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> we got to care first


True, if ya don't give a crap, then whats the point?
:thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

must post!!! can't be passed up


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

im not a whore


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> must post!!! can't be passed up


shut up whore


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I wish I had 5k posts! I need to catch back up, I used to be in 3rd place but have been slacking on my whoring over the last few months.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

this is my anger managment..In real life i manage my anger really well i swear ( wiping blood off of shirt)


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

post


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

guitargoddess85 said:


> True, if ya don't give a crap, then whats the point?
> :thumbup:



what you gettin now after the van RIP


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

post!


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

slow_sentra322 807 
Loki 675 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 602 
OPIUM 432 
Psch91 388 
drift240sxdrag 375 
BoxBroSG 337 
apachewoolf 319 
sno 262 
Jujutzin 244 
Flying V 242 
2Fast2Furious 237 
0341TODD 210 
Nuskool 186 
himilefrontier 146 
Coco 141 
Radioaktiv 69 
AjRaCeR805 63 
RacerJunkie 58 
danifilth 58 
guitargoddess85 54 
nismoprincess 53 
vector03 47 
Bumpin 47 
wish.i.had.a.nissan 39 
NickZac 19 
JustToyz 15 
Scott 13


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Anyone have a 87-88 T bird turbo rearend for sale?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

eat my dust!! v-tec just kicked in yo!!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

As ghetto as my Sentra may be, my AMC is UBER Ghetto!


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

well theres the current list. Loki, you should keep goin. 125 more and youre in 1st place


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

teh ghey ---> vtec


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

dude........kevin........she called.......dont say nothing


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

must suprass coco also!


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

my post


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

If I add a Vtec sticker to my Sentra, will it make it faster? How bout if I also add a wing higher than the roof?


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

another post


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> what you gettin now after the van RIP


Well, now that my van's thrashed, I've been pedestrian-ing it up, I haven't decided about a new car yet. Its kind of a complicated thing right now cuz my parents want to buy me a new car on one condition, I move back in with them.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> Anyone have a 87-88 T bird turbo rearend for sale?



nope.. I'm lookin for a 4.11 posi track myself for a 67 camaro


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Loki said:


> dude........kevin........she called.......dont say nothing


 say wuittt?!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

guitargoddess85 said:


> Well, now that my van's thrashed, I've been pedestrian-ing it up, I haven't decided about a new car yet. Its kind of a complicated thing right now cuz my parents want to buy me a new car on one condition, I move back in with them.


thats sad *hugs*


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I had to fabricate so many parts on the AMC it isn't even funny. It's one of those cars that requires 30 spools of welding wire to build...unfortunately, I only have 3 in it so far..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

clean sheet of shit!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> say wuittt?!


shit shut up dude!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

you kids never seen or heard a girl before?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

for me to poop on!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> you kids never seen or heard a girl before?


 yes.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> nope.. I'm lookin for a 4.11 posi track myself for a 67 camaro


WHo's Camaro? The T bird rearend is the same width I think and it's an 8.8 with p[osi and discs and 3.73's. It's 54 inches flange to flange IIRC.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> you kids never seen or heard a girl before?



whats that? a new set of cams?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

damn...i cant win this thing huh


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i need mroe moeny!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

girls!?


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

ok, i just fell asleep here and woke back up so i think that means its time for bed


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

weeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

im almost on #1


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

no the party just got started


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

i want to get another 100 in though. should i stay on or not????? anyone???


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

So ...Opie...how's your shop doing? I ask because I am looking into opening one myself soon with a friend of mine who is juat awesome to work with on cars.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

:fluffy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

my friend said to change the forum to invision cuz no one uses phpbb amd u'd get more people


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

I see a girl everyday...me! lol 
that was lame


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

only 102 posts away


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

guitargoddess85 said:


> I see a girl everyday...me! lol
> that was lame


no it wasnt lame :kiss:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

guitargoddess85 said:


> I see a girl everyday...me! lol
> that was lame


 but cute :kiss:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hahhaha


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Loki said:


> no it wasnt lame :kiss:


Suckup!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

onlky 99 more to go


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

:dumbass:


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

I like being lame and cute 
:kiss: for loki
and :kiss: for drift 
hehehe


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> onlky 99 more to go


whore


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

loki, you cant post back to back...BAN!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

post


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Hey, posat the standings now so we can see where we are!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

guitargoddess85 said:


> I like being lame and cute
> :kiss: for loki
> and :kiss: for drift
> hehehe


not for drift!! LOL just memememememe


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> my friend said to change the forum to invision cuz no one uses phpbb amd u'd get more people


which one? this one or the nismoclub one?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

he's already been dqed and we don't care


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm bored.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> but cute :kiss:



OMG


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> he's already been dqed and we don't care


so did you and me so who [email protected]


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Loki said:


> not for drift!! LOL just memememememe


Oh geez! You are crazy but Its great!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

well...I'm outta here! bye!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wow..this thing moves fast...in a non sexual way of course


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Loki said:


> not for drift!! LOL just memememememe


screw that...all for ME :thumbup:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

shut up OPi your lame


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

brb


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

blah blah blah


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> blah blah blah


la la la


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

La na na na la


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

doin an engine swap in 5 hours... must sleep!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

dont these posts have to actually have some kind of meaning to them?


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> screw that...all for ME :thumbup:


Keep that up and you'll end up highjacking another thread


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> dont these posts have to actually have some kind of meaning to them?


nop


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

guitargoddess.. umm.. what the hell did you do to these kids?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

guitargoddess85 said:


> Keep that up and you'll end up highjacking another thread


we hijack all the threads in OT


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Omfg!!!!!!


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> guitargoddess.. umm.. what the hell did you do to these kids?


What do you mean??


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

almost at 1st place


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yall should join club MOFO...


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

just cant post anymore..... cant type anymore............


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki said:


> almost at 1st place


keep goin dude


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

guitargoddess85 said:


> What do you mean??



they seem to be smitten with you... and I have no clue why.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you guys should go to the forum and try to read up on some shit, instead of sitting in here... wait, im in here too...damn


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> yall should join club MOFO...


are you in it


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

^_^


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Loki said:


> are you in it



HAIL no...damn off topic bitches haha


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki said:


> are you in it


must keep posting


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

2Fast2Furious said:


> which one? this one or the nismoclub one?


 nusmoclub one


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

^_^ :fluffy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

club mofo won't let me in


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> they seem to be smitten with you... and I have no clue why.


Ask them. I think they are all mental cuz I'm not that great but I'm flattered just the same


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> nusmoclub one



it owns


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

:d


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> nusmoclub one


ya, im trying to see how to do it. is there like a big difference between them or somethin?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

guitargoddess85 said:


> Ask them. I think they are all mental cuz I'm not that great but I'm flattered just the same


a shhhhhhh your so cute :kiss:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

93 post guys


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nismo *anything* is played out


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

stfu noob


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

2Fast2Furious said:


> ya, im trying to see how to do it. is there like a big difference between them or somethin?


 he said more people would join if u use that instead of phpbb


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> 93 post guys


keep goin kevin. almost there!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

guitargoddess85 said:


> Ask them. I think they are all mental cuz I'm not that great but I'm flattered just the same


 :kiss:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

la na na na la!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

guitargoddess85 said:


> Ask them. I think they are all mental cuz I'm not that great but I'm flattered just the same



well I don't like to be captain bring me down.. but they pretty much do the same thing to anyone that they think is a girl... But take it how you must.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

RAWR must contine and no way in hell we getting 10k


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Loki said:


> stfu noob



who, me? haha


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> Ask them. I think they are all mental cuz I'm not that great but I'm flattered just the same


you calling me mental???  ... j/k


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> :kiss:


even if we are bothers.....i can not have the love of my life......


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

no lies! someone post an update on the ranks


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

loki, i sent u a msg


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> who, me? haha


not you.....KEVIN!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

lets keep this a heterosexual thread


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> well I don't like to be captain bring me down.. but they pretty much do the same thing to anyone that they think is a girl... But take it how you must.


i dont, she is the only girl i talk to on here


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> who, me? haha


 yea you.. newb!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Loki said:


> not you.....KEVIN!



haha cool....im almost a noob i suppose


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

:cheers:


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

slow_sentra322 807 
Loki 706 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 602 
OPIUM 439 
drift240sxdrag 402 
Psch91 388 
BoxBroSG 339 
apachewoolf 319 
sno 262 
2Fast2Furious 252 
Jujutzin 244 
Flying V 242 
0341TODD 210 
Nuskool 186 
himilefrontier 157 
Coco 141 
Radioaktiv 69 
AjRaCeR805 63 
guitargoddess85 61 
danifilth 58 
RacerJunkie 58 
nismoprincess 53 
vector03 47 
Bumpin 47 
wish.i.had.a.nissan 41 
NickZac 19 
JustToyz 15 
Scott 13


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

must hit 5k then i will rest .

no way we hitting 10k. sorry guys


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

sweet, i'm finally in the Top 10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

must also pass up coco in the process!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

damn where am i??? ehh, oh well


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

im close!


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

i gotta keep goin now. gonna have a cigarette then ill be back


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

go go power rangers!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> i dont, she is the only girl i talk to on here



that's respectable then.. but I'm mainly talkin about drift and loki


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nissan girls are whores...haha


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

[pst [pst [pst


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> well I don't like to be captain bring me down.. but they pretty much do the same thing to anyone that they think is a girl... But take it how you must.


I'm not surprised about getting attention solely because I'm a girl but some of the guys in here I do talk to, like on MSN, like me for me.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

hate u all


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nissan guys are dicks haha


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

theres no 1 minute wait? yayyyyyyy


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

guitargoddess85 said:


> I'm not surprised about getting attention solely because I'm a girl but some of the guys in here I do talk to, like on MSN, like me for me.


LIKE ME!!!!!!! ^_^

*hugs*


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> that's respectable then.. but I'm mainly talkin about drift and loki


 


this one is for u opi. :kiss:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

guitargoddess85 said:


> I'm not surprised about getting attention solely because I'm a girl but some of the guys in here I do talk to, like on MSN, like me for me.



Yeah I tried to contact you earlier on MSN to share my thoughts and ask what up.. but to no avail


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wow.. this is fun...its so easy to post whore now


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

i'm a whore! :cheers:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

420 pages haha


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

booo just 80 posts away!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

opi i love you too...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i dont smoke weed though


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> nissan girls are whores...haha


I'm not that much of a whore! I swear!


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> this one is for u opi. :kiss:



awww, how cute :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> booo just 80 posts away!


 till what?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

yesIcannibus


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

not even close to 10k


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

this gets old


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> awww, how cute :thumbup:


heres one for you too :kiss:


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

did Loki leave?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

yeah I don't smoke either


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

we can get 10k i think


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> not even close to 10k


shut up


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

now that im in on this bitch


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> Yeah I tried to contact you earlier on MSN to share my thoughts and ask what up.. but to no avail


I'm on my MSN now...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

5k post


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki said:


> heres one for you too :kiss:


*YES !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Loki said:


> LIKE ME!!!!!!! ^_^
> 
> *hugs*


AND ME

:kiss: to guitargoddess


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ill put another 20 posts in, then goin to bed.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i speak the truth we not gonna hit it. not even 8k.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

we had a 2 kegger tonight


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

:fluffy:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> we had a 2 kegger tonight



who wants to help me clean?


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

i'm gonna do the same


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

still got no play...too many dudes


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

2Fast2Furious said:


> *YES !!!!!!!!!!!*


 here u go :kiss: 


hahah


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i speak the truth we not gonna hit it. not even 8k.


OMG stop


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

wow, we are such whores


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

guitargoddess85 said:


> I'm on my MSN now...



The following message could not be delivered to all recipients


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im talkin to myself i think


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

im jsut whoring ^_^


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i hate mtv and reality shows


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

not even 8k!!!


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

You can dance if you wanna, you can leave your friends behind :fluffy:


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> here u go :kiss:
> 
> 
> hahah


*YES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2 kisses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :cheers:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i hate umm...what else


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

MTV pl z pimp my ride!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i hate mtv and reality shows


its boring


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im gonna \win this thing next time


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

guitargoddess85 said:


> You can dance if you wanna, you can leave your friends behind :fluffy:


 :kiss:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Loki said:


> its boring


and trendy as fuck!!!


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki said:


> its boring


ya but pimp my ride is sometimes pretty sweet if its a cool car to begin with


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

imma win this thing TODAY!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

gotta keep whoring


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

uhhh just a few more post =/


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> The following message could not be delivered to all recipients


??? what are you talking about


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> imma win this thing TODAY!


bitch shut up.....i will win........imon the phone still dammit


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

what to post about


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

updated list anyone


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i need some love who wants to give me a hug


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Loki said:


> bitch shut up.....i will win........imon the phone still dammit


 still? get some money.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

post about whatever


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

blah. too late


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Loki said:


> i need some love who wants to give me a hug


 not i said the fly


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

only 68 more!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> still? get some money.


damm i feel guilty!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2Fast2Furious said:


> post about whatever


 i hate that dancing banana


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i miss the masterbating batboy


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

hhahahahaha kev this is awsome


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki said:


> i need some love who wants to give me a hug


 :kiss: for you
:kiss: for kevin
:kiss: for whoever else wants one


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Loki said:


> damm i feel guilty!


 why? ur mexican


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i posted more than once every 15 seconds...sad


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

uh i'm getting tired i want to sleep but i must pass up coco and then 5k


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

:fluffy:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

fuck this...damn. gets old


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

go get some more post.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> uh i'm getting tired i want to sleep but i must pass up coco and then 5k


im tired too, dammit


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

are we there yet???


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

:jump:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i need to beat chimmikes ass in posting haha


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i still here!!!!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

come on the 10K!


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

damn loki, youre gonna hit 2100 here soon!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

go tommy go!!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

fucking phone


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> are we there yet???


 long way from 10k like scott said


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

i think it'll hit 8K but not gonna make 10K


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> damn loki, youre gonna hit 2100 here soon!


hahaha oh shit didnt notice!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thats sad


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

should i remove the dancing banana?????????


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

couple more posts. u can do it kevin :=/


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i just saw titties


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

bah i hate this!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> thats sad


whats sad


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i love drunk chicks


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

not me


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i just saw titties


 prob some fat guys bitch tits


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2100 posts in OT?


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> bah i hate this!


come on kevin, 60 to go. i'll stay on here till you get to 5K then i'm goin to bed


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i love drunk chicks


you are a barbaric person!!!!! i hate you shh shh!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> prob some fat guys bitch tits



its all the same to me haha


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> prob some fat guys bitch tits


LMAO !!!!!!!!!!! Seriously laughing


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

barbaric...thats me haha


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

rober!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

damm im almost at 2100!?


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Man I'm SLOW! 
Oh well


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

who are the winners now? im no where close, i know


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

iwhgg


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

anyone got the current scores?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i have mail


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

leanna scott is my gf


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

i'll post em. hold on


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

check the scores!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

eyes getting tired


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

oh ye alenna scott!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> leanna scott is my gf


liar


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

girls are too confusing


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

post like there is no tomrw!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

almost in 1st!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

fuck..........thread over yet?


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Here's the Top 10

slow_sentra322 807 
Loki 731 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 602 
OPIUM 444 
drift240sxdrag 435 
Psch91 388 
BoxBroSG 342 
apachewoolf 319 
2Fast2Furious 272 
sno 262


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i wish i had a gf, this girl i was tyring to hit up. was disapointed when she found out who i was.

pwned


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I think none of this will count towards post count when this contest is all over.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

pwned


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

ya, keep goin Loki. youre almost there dude :cheers:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> post like there is no tomrw!


there is no tomorrow


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

himile loves domestics


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> I think none of this will count towards post count when this contest is all over.


 sure. u wish


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i hate domestics haha


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i wish i had a gf, this girl i was tyring to hit up. was disapointed when she found out who i was.
> 
> pwned


some fat phon thon/?  *hugs*


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

49 more


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> I think none of this will count towards post count when this contest is all over.


i hope thats not true


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

My domestic would kill your import!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i hate domestics haha


you get smoked by them?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i need these posts haha


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i wish i had a gf, this girl i was tyring to hit up. was disapointed when she found out who i was.
> 
> pwned


hey kevin, what part of texas r u from?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Loki said:


> some fat phon thon/?  *hugs*


 no some skinny azn chearleader


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> My domestic would kill your import!


Opi will eat yours!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

2Fast2Furious said:


> hey kevin, what part of texas r u from?


 dallas


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Mine weight 2800lbs and has 400 hp N/A and is getting a 200 shot soon...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

they better not take my posts haha


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i hope thats not true


ya, Loki would go psycho if that happened


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> no some skinny azn chearleader


damm AZN girls all they care about is $ and the car you drive.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

dallas texas


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> Mine weight 2800lbs and has 400 hp N/A and is getting a 200 shot soon...



then it wont be NA anymore haha


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Loki said:


> damm AZN girls all they care about is $ and the car you drive.



woohoooooo


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Loki said:


> damm AZN girls all they care about is $ and the car you drive.


 good i want to spoil her


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

man, i hope these posts count


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I have 2 domestic V8's and 2 Nissan daily drivers in need of turboing....


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> ya, Loki would go psycho if that happened


for reals man
:thumbdwn:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> man, i hope these posts count


if not, im over it


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> I have 2 domestic V8's and 2 Nissan daily drivers in need of turboing....


nice...........give em to me!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ok, im about to go to bed


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)




----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> dallas



cool. i used to live down in san angelo


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

\yall wish me sweet dreams


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I don't have a particular taste for any one car..I love anything that is innovative and crerative since I can learn from the ideas other people use and put them to use on my own car.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ill dream of hotnissanbabe


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wahhhhhhhhh


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

43 more kevin


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


>


its true right? those chicks are like that


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> I don't have a particular taste for any one car..I love anything that is innovative and crerative since I can learn from the ideas other people use and put them to use on my own car.



same with me..thats why i love the domestic shows like trucks and horsepower tv


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

thats a crappy dream then


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki said:


> its true right? those chicks are like that


sounds like it


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Heck, I'd put a Nissan engine in a domestic hot rod if I felt it was the best choice, or a V8 in an import if it fit my needs the best.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

anyone wanna donate me some 205-40-17's?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Loki said:


> its true right? those chicks are like that


 i don't care i'll spoil her


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> Heck, I'd put a Nissan engine in a domestic hot rod if I felt it was the best choice, or a V8 in an import if it fit my needs the best.



hah like at nopi when ford had that v8 mustang 5.0 motor in that focus


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

its almost 4 am here. i gotta be up by 8 to start on the car :thumbdwn: oh well. whoring is too addicting :cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wahhh


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I want to build a 32 Ford highboy roadster with a SR20DET in it soo bad right now it's killing me!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hmm...well, peace out..illl be back in a fe wminutes...gg brush teeth


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yup we not even gonna hit 8k =[


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you got money for that ford himile???


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i don't care i'll spoil her


 :kiss:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i don't care i'll spoil her


u need atleast a S14 for that


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> yup we not even gonna hit 8k =[


pessimist


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

bah just couple more


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

we'll have loki do the other 2k


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

A friend and I are also talking about building a traditional 50's custom with a complete Supra twin turbo drivetrain and suspension under it with airbags so it can be dropped.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i was gonna try to donate 100 to the cause


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

stfu **** fucker


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> bah just couple more


36 more kevin. almost there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> A friend and I are also talking about building a traditional 50's custom with a complete Supra twin turbo drivetrain and suspension under it with airbags so it can be dropped.



haha its fun, but expensive...and time consuming huh


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Loki said:


> u need atleast a S14 for that


 yea she'll laugh at my pos


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

dammit! i must get 1st!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I hate small minded people


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i wish i had the time and money for that shit


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

I wanna motorcycle with a jet engine in it.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

shitfaced cockmaster


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drist you must get 2nd!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> I hate small minded people



whose that to?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i try to be open minded...


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

:banhump:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

couple more!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

as long as its not minivans..theres a turbo minivan here in jax that thinks hes the shit...***


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i wish i had the time and money for that shit


So do I.....So do I... It seems that when I have time , I don't have money or vice versa.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Do you guys remembre when dry told that guy with the camaro, even if both there cars were dropped out of a plane his would hit the ground first? I just remembered that and though it was funny


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

fingers hurt


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> Do you guys remembre when dry told that guy with the camaro, even if both there cars were dropped out of a plane his would hit the ground first? I just remembered that and though it was funny



well, its true anyways


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

do you ever *SHUT THE FUCK UP?*


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> as long as its not minivans..theres a turbo minivan here in jax that thinks hes the shit...***


Yeah, but what a sleeper that would be if it was really fast! I have seen old Caravans that run 12's !


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

post


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

just a few more, then time for bed


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> do you ever *SHUT THE FUCK UP?*



haha who, me? no


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> do you ever *SHUT THE FUCK UP?*


Do you?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

fucking donkeyraping uncle fuckers


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> Yeah, but what a sleeper that would be if it was really fast! I have seen old Caravans that run 12's !



it would be a sleeper, cept he has gay ass turbo badges on it. the thing came stock with the turbo, so no respcet from me


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

just a post


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

dicklicking homoshits


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> fucking donkeyraping uncle fuckers



who? chimmike?


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

and another one


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Don't take anything in this thread personally as I am only trying to come up with coherent posts that are more than one word and express a thought...as in the rules of the thread.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

fucking asswipers


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im only a uncle fucker on the weekends


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> fucking donkeyraping uncle fuckers


Is that the anem of th enew gay club you joined


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

what time is it in texas?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

motherfucking shitbricks


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

haa I seriously think scott is going to delete all of the posts we make here from our over all post count hahahhaha


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

is hot nissan babe hot??


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sorry im back


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wish.i.had.a.penis said:


> Is that the anem of th enew gay club you joined


*shut the fuck up *****


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> haa I seriously think scott is going to delete all of the posts we make here from our over all post count hahahhaha


arent you a mod? you should find out for us


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

go fuck yourself


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> it would be a sleeper, cept he has gay ass turbo badges on it. the thing came stock with the turbo, so no respcet from me


Believe it or not, the turbo badges are stock on those things. They only had a 146 hp 2.2 liter Turbo I engine stock tho...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *shut the fuck up *****


 in denial?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

suck my fucking cock


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

haha, no I'm not a mod. I don't think I'd want to be.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

3 more posts


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> Originally Posted by drift240sxdrag
> fucking donkeyraping uncle fuckers
> 
> Is that the anem of th enew gay club you joined



I thought that was your gay club wish.i.had.a.nissan, isnt it?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> haha, no I'm not a mod. I don't think I'd want to be.



just the gif king huh


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> haa I seriously think scott is going to delete all of the posts we make here from our over all post count hahahhaha


wel he should atlest let the top 3 have there post!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Stfu!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Loki said:


> wel he should atlest let the top 3 have there post!



1 more post


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> is hot nissan babe hot??


Yes..
Follow the link in my sig to my website she is under photography.Its a pic I took of her for a photocontest.She is my girlfriend.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Opium, what's your car run in the 1/4?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Lol!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I've been a mod before on other forums.. its really not that great


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> Yes..
> Follow the link in my sig to my website she is under photography.Its a pic I took of her for a photocontest.She is my girlfriend.



if shes your gf, then fuck it haha


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Wtf?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> I've been a mod before on other forums.. its really not that great



the mods hate me...specially harris haha


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> I thought that was your gay club wish.i.had.a.nissan, isnt it?


Not gay I have a girlfriend around here she is known as hotnissanbabe


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Fuck you!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> the mods hate me...specially harris haha



and chimmike, but he hates everyone


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Queerbait!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm so benign that no one has an opinion.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

someone needs a nap


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> 1 more post


for what?


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

where the hell did Loki go?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Knob!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> Fuck you!


your mean


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> Queerbait!


only on weekends


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

2Fast2Furious said:


> where the hell did my penis go?


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

when kevin get 5K, i'm gonna post the score and see whos in the top 10 so far


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im over it


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I still need some Chocolate milk and cookies...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

STFU pussy!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> I still need some Chocolate milk and cookies...



come get em big boy


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Thats it drift240sxdrag let it all out.The world hates you and you hate the world.Welcome to america...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Suck my dick mother fucker


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> where the hell did Loki go?


im here sorry!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> Thats it drift240sxdrag let it all out.The world hates you and you hate the world.Welcome to america...


hahahahahahah hes a pessimist


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Loki said:


> im here sorry!


we missed you


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Harris is a flaming ****


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> Suck my dick mother fucker


Now Now children....lets not get mean...


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> I hate pussy!


:wtf:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Haris you fucking pussy!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> Harris is a flaming ****


isnt he?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Harris needs to grow some balls!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> Haris you fucking pussy!


hell ban you if he sees that haha


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Suck my dick Harris!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

fuck him haha shhhhhhhh!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> Harris is a flaming ****


where is he at?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

that fat punk!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Harris you stupid dickhead!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

temper temper


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

9 more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

what about chimmike


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Harris is a ricer!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i wanna stop but i cant


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Well, I'm off to bed. 
I had fun guys, you've all been great.
Nite!
:kiss:


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> Fuck me in the mouth hard


No..Go talk to RiceBox


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> temper temper


fuck temper hes a lil bitch!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

:showpics:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

help meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Harris you shitfaced cockmastering fucktard


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> help meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


help you in what? better not be any **** shit


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im order for adam to erase all opur post counts, hede have to do it 1by one...thats alot of time


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Holy shit you stupid shitbrick!


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> Harris you shitfaced cockmastering fucktard


LOL


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Loki said:


> help you in what? better not be any **** shit


3\

help me stop posting i cant stop


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> Harris you shitfaced cockmastering fucktard


that cock sucking, monkey ass licker son of a dead cow!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Loki said:


> fuck temper hes a lil bitch!!!!!!!!!


LOL..He is a bitch a short bitch


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Sorry Harris just kidding!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i hate dancing bananas dammit


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> Sorry Harris just kidding!



pussy haha


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Loki said:


> help you in what? better not be any **** shit


damn, kevin's wearin off on u! lol


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Omg Yay Woo


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

am i a top 10 poster yet...overall i mean


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Tee Hee Lol Alright


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> 3\
> 
> help me stop posting i cant stop


stop!!!!!! or your a ****


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i hate dancing bananas dammit


gonna put more up every time someone bitches about it!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

We need Adam to come and stop Notanotherhonda.He needs an intervention.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Omg Wow Poo


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> Tee Hee Lol Alright


stfu noob!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

fuck thi contest post count..ima real post counter...bitches


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Leet Pro Fuck


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> We need Adam to come and stop Notanotherhonda.He needs an intervention.


i know.....


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> fuck thi contest post count..ima real post counter...bitches


im in 2nd place here so shut up


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I am barely in the top 10...you have a ways to go.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Post Post Post Post Post Post


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ahhh posting too fast!!!!!


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

fuck all the fucking fuckers.... wow im tired


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

its a vicious cycle


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Have you ever wondered what life would be like if..................










Kevin wasnt ghey?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> Post Post Post Post Post Post


damm you have posted hella!!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

HISTORY IS WRITTEN
THIS IS MY 5000TH POST!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Is quantum theory really relative to everyday life?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i need to stop posting and go get pussy...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

you guys think i can climo my way to #1?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> Is quantum theory really relative to everyday life?



explain, then we'll help


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

I Can Do It!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

441 pages damn , this is gonna be a big fucking file.....haha(nelsons voice)


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Loki said:


> you guys think i can climo my way to #1?



arent you?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

She sells sea shells by the sea shore


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> HISTORY IS WRITTEN
> THIS IS MY 5000TH POST!


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

you whore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:kiss:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i need to stop posting and go get pussy...


your dog doesnt count you sick fuck! JP :fluffy:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

fuck it..its not our web space haha


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i need to stop posting and go get pussy...


Me too except im at werk


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

*he * doesnt? fuck


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> fuck it..its not our web space haha


hahahaha.....wait thats so mean


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> Me too except im at werk


work this late??? fuck that


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Welll, quantum mechanics deals with subatomic particles and their interactions with one another, also the nature of space and time.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

hey ma ******


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Loki said:


> your dog doesnt count you sick fuck! JP :fluffy:


Is this from experiance? How much penut butter do you go through in a month?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Loki said:


> hahahaha.....wait thats so mean



only nerds have websites....adams an exception, cause he can ban me...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> Welll, quantum mechanics deals with subatomic particles and their interactions with one another, also the nature of space and time.



oh yea..i knew that. saw it on simpsons haha


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

alright everyone, i'm goin to bed... gonna post the current scores then i'm goin to sleep


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

goddamit ok i need to quiit..this is sad


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> Is this from experiance? How much penut butter do you go through in a month?



wtf do you need penut butter for? your own experience eh  

OWNED by yourself ASSHOLE!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> work this late??? fuck that


11-7am pays my bills ... well not really


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2Fast2Furious said:


> alright everyone, i'm goin to bed... gonna post the current scores then i'm goin to sleep



no more dancing banana> yay haha


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

well, im calling it a night...guitargoddess just went to bed so i think i will do the same. Good luck on getting to 10k.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> alright everyone, i'm goin to bed... gonna post the current scores then i'm goin to sleep


nigh bro, and remember that PS hose please


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I dunno, it's one of the subjects I like to think about when I am delivering pizza. That and macroeconomics, grammar and spelling , history, globalization, human psychology, the downfall of western civilization and how it relates to the secularization of our culture, etc. You know, light easy stuff.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> 11-7am pays my bills ... well not really



i see..that sucks man


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Loki said:


> wtf do you need penut butter for? your own experience eh
> 
> OWNED by yourself ASSHOLE!


Havent you seen road trip dousch bag..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

fuck this man......damn


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

*CURRENT TOP 10*

slow_sentra322 807 
Loki 763 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 602 
drift240sxdrag 488 
OPIUM 447 
Psch91 388 
BoxBroSG 342 
apachewoolf 319 
2Fast2Furious 299 
sno 262


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> Havent you seen road trip dousch bag..


haha too much tension here haha


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

theres no tension only hatin'


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wow and i thought i was a nerd


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

One's knowledge of Tom Green movies is inversely proportional to one's I.Q.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

alright...

'night Loki, 'night kevin, 'night everyone :kiss: 

i'll let you know how the engine swap goes tomorrow!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> bye sno


i'm baaaaack!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> Havent you seen road trip dousch bag..


oh yeah byt i dont remember that sick part!!!!!!! your a perv


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> theres no tension only hatin'


i see i see


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> One's knowledge of Tom Green movies is inversely proportional to one's I.Q.


i like tom green. i dunno why mtv cancelled his show.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> i'm baaaaack!


leave you whore


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

peace im out too


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

sno said:


> i'm baaaaack!


Where the fuck were you hiding at?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

sno said:


> i'm baaaaack!


And so you are! Do you want a cookie?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

2Fast2Furious said:


> *CURRENT TOP 10*
> 
> slow_sentra322 807
> Loki 763
> ...


sweeeet, i'm in the top 10


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> And so you are! Do you want a cookie?


yeah, i'll take a couple.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> sweeeet, i'm in the top 10


yeah and im top 3


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

sno said:


> i like tom green. i dunno why mtv cancelled his show.


 Hmmm....it couldn't be to put something with intelligence on the air as MTV is incapable of doing that.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> yeah, i'll take a couple.


me too!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> Where the fuck were you hiding at?


i was watching "the perfect score." butterfly effect doesn't come out till july 6th so we had to get this one instead.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

almost at 1st!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> yeah and im top 3


no body cares.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> only nerds have websites....adams an exception, cause he can ban me...


I have one i plan on running a buisness through...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> i was watching "the perfect score." butterfly effect doesn't come out till july 6th so we had to get this one instead.


butterfly effect owns its bad ass


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> Hmmm....it couldn't be to put something with intelligence on the air as MTV is incapable of doing that.


yeah, but that's what makes it so much fun!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Loki said:


> almost at 1st!


almost doesnt count...


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Almost 14'th!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> butterfly effect owns its bad ass


yeah i know. i want to rent it so i can copy it.  piracy rules.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

man......i wonder what timew ill i wake up tomorrow


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Is it time to go to work yet?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

who else will stay and whore?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> man......i wonder what timew ill i wake up tomorrow


maybe you won't. maybe you'll die in your sleep. >=]


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

why is it too late for you ?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

heeeeeeeey :cheers:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> who else will stay and whore?


i can stay for a lil bit.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> maybe you won't. maybe you'll die in your sleep. >=]


sno gonna come kill me!!!!!!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I have to deliver pizza from 1 pm till 9pm tomorrow (hopefully later )


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> Is it time to go to work yet?


Im at work biznatch...


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> sno gonna come kill me!!!!!!


hehehe, nah i won't. :fluffy: will tho!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> i can stay for a lil bit.


i cant leave till im 1st


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

I should change my name to wish.i.was.drunk


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> I have to deliver pizza from 1 pm till 9pm tomorrow (hopefully later )


don't get robbed. i hear pizza people get robbed a lot.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> hehehe, nah i won't. :fluffy: will tho!


OMFG!!! fluffy owns *bows down to fluffy*


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> I should change my name to wish.i.was.drunk


then you'd be a real winnAr


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> Im at work biznatch...


And I thought I work bad hours! What are you? Night security at the mall?


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Loki said:


> i cant leave till im 1st


Gonna be here a while?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> OMFG!!! fluffy owns *bows down to fluffy*


i know this, i know.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> And I thought I work bad hours! What are you? Night security at the mall?


hahahaha, got the night security part right.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> And I thought I work bad hours! What are you? Night security at the mall?


No im night security at a credit card call center...Its mostly fire prevention nothing ever happens here at night..


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

sno said:


> don't get robbed. i hear pizza people get robbed a lot.


9 years and never a problem. I hope thek shoot me in the head if they do rob me though as it would put me out of my lonley misery.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> 9 years and never a problem. I hope thek shoot me in the head if they do rob me though as it would put me out of my lonley misery.


aw, poor thing.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> Gonna be here a while?


yeah i will ^_^


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> No im night security at a credit card call center...Its mostly fire prevention nothing ever happens here at night..


are there other people there?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

slow_sentra322 807 
Loki 777 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 602 
drift240sxdrag 488 
OPIUM 447 
Psch91 388 
BoxBroSG 343 
apachewoolf 319 
2Fast2Furious 301 
sno 277 
Jujutzin 244 
Flying V 242 
0341TODD 210 
himilefrontier 186 
Nuskool 186 
Coco 141 
NotAnotherHonda 130 
Radioaktiv 69 
guitargoddess85 67 
wish.i.had.a.nissan 67 
AjRaCeR805 63 
danifilth 58 
RacerJunkie 58 
nismoprincess 53 
vector03 47 
Bumpin 47 
NickZac 19 
JustToyz 15 
Scott 13 
Slayer2003 9 
sicksilver99 6 
blankgazex 1 
Punkrocka436 1 
Not Banned 1 
irontom 1 
SERmonkey65 1 
Ranex 1 
Ksilvia8 1


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

gotta whore!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

im close!!! slow_sentra will be like WTF?!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

nothing to steal from where i werk at...


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> gotta whore!


indeed


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Whore, whore! and Whore some more!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> nothing to steal from where i werk at...


are there other people there?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> nothing to steal from where i werk at...


where you work at?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> Whore, whore! and Whore some more!


not the rhyming thing again!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

wish i gotten in on this sooner


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> where you work at?


a credit card call center, pay attention!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

im so close to 800 post!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Loki said:


> where you work at?


A credit ard call center..


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> im so close to 800 post!


:bs:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> a credit card call center, pay attention!


i read like 1/3 of what is going on here


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> A credit ard call center..


loki's a little slow...


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> A credit ard call center..


Type-r..I know its on myself but...


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> i read like 1/3 of what is going on here


aparently slow... er, so.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> :bs:


dont hate


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

hes busy with his dog


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> aparently slow... er, so.


slow so sno!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> Type-r..I know its on myself but...


i posted that too, first post on this page.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

why , why,should I not rhyme? 
Does it sound like a chime?
Does it not keep time? 
Will it stop on a dime?
Is it a crime?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> hes busy with his dog


i have no dog you dumb jew


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> why , why,should I not rhyme?
> Does it sound like a chime?
> Does it not keep time?
> Will it stop on a dime?
> Is it a crime?


for the last time, 
i said do not rhyme.
eat a lime,
lick some grime,
pay a fine,
but don't rhyme!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> why , why,should I not rhyme?
> Does it sound like a chime?
> Does it not keep time?
> Will it stop on a dime?
> Is it a crime?


Yes it is a crime...It is unmoral..


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I am no poet....
but at least i know it!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> dont hate


ha


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> why , why,should I not rhyme?
> Does it sound like a chime?
> Does it not keep time?
> Will it stop on a dime?
> Is it a crime?


its a crime that yours still alive!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Loki said:


> i have no dog you dumb jew


Im not a jew you dumb dog


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> I am no poet....
> but at least i know it!


we *ALL* know it too.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Is it unmoral
Immoral
or Amoral?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> ha


just cuss your in like 10th place


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> its a crime that yours still alive!


his what?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> just cuss your in like 10th place


i know. i gotta catch up.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> we *ALL* know it too.


what a dumb noob


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

A horse! A horse! My KINGDOM for a horse!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> Is it unmoral
> Immoral
> or Amoral?


armor-all? what?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> i know. i gotta catch up.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> what a dumb noob


i have *DOUBLE* your total posts.... who's the n00b now?


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

stop that shit


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

come on girsl whore!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

you could atleast post something...


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Once upon a midnight dreary,
As I pondered weak and weary....


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> stop that shit


stop what?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> i have *DOUBLE* your total posts.... who's the n00b now?


here right now......I OWN you  so know your place and bow to todays post WHORE!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

popo is a ****


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> Once upon a midnight dreary,
> As I pondered weak and weary....


i think you're a bit queer-ee


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Sno is being mean


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

close to claim the #1 position


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> here right now......I OWN you  so know your place and bow to todays post WHORE!


you're just good at not doing anything but posting here all day long. that's not owning anything.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

sno said:


> armor-all? what?


A-moral means without morals. By putting the letter A as a prefix to a word, you negate the meaning of the word the prefix modifies.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> Sno is being mean


aw, i'm sorry :kiss: all better now?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

come on girls post post post post


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> aw, i'm sorry :kiss: all better now?


no.....now i hit you! :balls:

now its better


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> A-moral means without morals. By putting the letter A as a prefix to a word, you negate the meaning of the word the prefix modifies.


ah, like a-sexual? without sex.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

sno said:


> i think you're a bit queer-ee


Naaah, just a 30 yr old Virgin that no one has ever wanted.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> no.....now i hit you! :balls:
> 
> now its better


lol


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

um ah.........its now 1:30 am here


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

post count +1


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> Naaah, just a 30 yr old Virgin that no one has ever wanted.


www.lolitampegs.com <~they want you


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

just 10 more psot!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

its fuckin 330 here


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

psot?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> www.lolitampegs.com <~they want you


omg......you perv


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

1:25 here


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

3.5 hours left


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> psot?


POST


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> omg......you perv


you're just mad cuz they don't want you.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> 3.5 hours left


what time is it suppose to end?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> POST


:applause:


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

oooh oooh :waving: i want some psot


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> you're just mad cuz they don't want you.



shut up


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> what time is it suppose to end?


9am


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> shut up


hehe, no


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> oooh oooh :waving: i want some psot


here it goes........OPEN YOUR MOUTH!!!!!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Loki said:


> what time is it suppose to end?


no of werk.I dunno when this shit is over


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

sno said:


> ah, like a-sexual? without sex.


Correct....sort of. However, the word A-Sexual means someone without sexual desire of any kind when referring to humans. However, there are a sexual creatures out there like the paremecium which reproduces through cellular division and hence that is known as asexual reproduction.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

:fluffy:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

this shit ends at 9


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Loki said:


> here it goes........OPEN YOUR MOUTH!!!!!


psot doesnt go in your mouth , your stick things in it


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2 more post


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> Correct....sort of. However, the word A-Sexual means someone without sexual desire of any kind when referring to humans. However, there are a sexual creatures out there like the paremecium which reproduces through cellular division and hence that is known as asexual reproduction.


atleast i'm understanding the premise of the whole deal...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> psot doesnt go in your mouth , your stick things in it


this time it goes in your mouth


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> this shit ends at 9


type arrrrrrg


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

wtf is there a damm bot here? or just a dumb ass nerd?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

:balls:


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Whoredom is freedom


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> wtf is there a damm bot here? or just a dumb ass nerd?


watchu talkin bout willis?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> type arrrrrrg


TwaYPE aRggh


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

:asleep:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Loki 808 
slow_sentra322 807 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 602 
drift240sxdrag 488 
OPIUM 447 
Psch91 388 
BoxBroSG 343 
apachewoolf 319 
sno 314 
2Fast2Furious 301 
Jujutzin 244 
Flying V 242 
0341TODD 210 
himilefrontier 196 
Nuskool 186 
Coco 141 
NotAnotherHonda 130 
wish.i.had.a.nissan 83 
Radioaktiv 69 
guitargoddess85 67 
AjRaCeR805 63 
danifilth 58 
RacerJunkie 58 
nismoprincess 53 
vector03 47 
Bumpin 47 
NickZac 19 
JustToyz 15 
Scott 13 
Slayer2003 9 
sicksilver99 6 
blankgazex 1 
Punkrocka436 1 
Not Banned 1 
irontom 1 
SERmonkey65 1 
Ranex 1 
Ksilvia8 1


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

your all OWNED by me noW! bow down to FLUFFY :fluffy:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

w00t, i'm #9


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> your all OWNED by me noW! bow down to FLUFFY :fluffy:


just wait till slow gets back on.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

<~post 4100!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> just wait till slow gets back on.


hell no you think im gonna stop now?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

what I miss ladies?


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Loki said:


> this time it goes in your mouth


I only put food or pussy in my mouth..sorry talk to drift240sxdrag he likes tings stuck in his mouth by guys


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i wont till i get more!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i think i'm #8 now.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Why would a barrel of monkeys be considered fun? I have never understood why the saying "more fun than a barrel of monkeys" is so popular as it would seem to be something that poses great possibilities of harm to one's person.Monkeys would be quite agitated if forced inside the confines of a barrel and if opened, would attack the opener.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki 812 
slow_sentra322 807 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 602 
drift240sxdrag 488 
OPIUM 448 
Psch91 388 
BoxBroSG 343 
sno 319 
apachewoolf 319 
2Fast2Furious


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> what I miss ladies?


that im on first place


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

ive whored along time now


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Loki you still cant sleep someone could catch up to you


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> Why would a barrel of monkeys be considered fun? I have never understood why the saying "more fun than a barrel of monkeys" is so popular as it would seem to be something that poses great possibilities of harm to one's person.Monkeys would be quite agitated if forced inside the confines of a barrel and if opened, would attack the opener.


stop that.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> Why would a barrel of monkeys be considered fun? I have never understood why the saying "more fun than a barrel of monkeys" is so popular as it would seem to be something that poses great possibilities of harm to one's person.Monkeys would be quite agitated if forced inside the confines of a barrel and if opened, would attack the opener.


depends on how long they are in the barrel before someone opened it


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> i think i'm #8 now.


you can get to 4th easy its a bitch from there


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> ive whored along time now


[asian woman]oh, you whore long time[/asian woman]


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I need another 12 posts after this to move up one spot, then I am off to bed.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> Why would a barrel of monkeys be considered fun? I have never understood why the saying "more fun than a barrel of monkeys" is so popular as it would seem to be something that poses great possibilities of harm to one's person.Monkeys would be quite agitated if forced inside the confines of a barrel and if opened, would attack the opener.


This guy is funny , him and his monleys


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> you can get to 4th easy its a bitch from there


yeah, that's what it looks like.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> Loki you still cant sleep someone could catch up to you


none of you low mice will.......only Slow or 99


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> yeah, that's what it looks like.


im about to fall down on the pc sleeping


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> I need another 12 posts after this to move up one spot, then I am off to bed.


you need to go :asleep:


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Don't mind me, I am out of silly things to post so now I am getting too damn logical.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> im about to fall down on the pc sleeping


better grab some coffee


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

not even Opi can


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> I need another 12 posts after this to get to hit that pot, then I am off to bed.


Good night.. Enjoy hitting the pot


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> none of you low mice will.......only Slow or 99


i'm gonna stay up all night posting if you go to sleep.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> better grab some coffee


shit......im getting hungry now, gonna get some cereal brb


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

The sleeping pills and stuff are taking effect now, I gotta post just 10 more times then.....:asleep:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> shit......im getting hungry now, gonna get some cereal brb


alright, we have atleast 5 minutes of whoring without him.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> The sleeping pills and stuff are taking effect now, I gotta post just 10 more times then.....



you got some that finally work now eh?


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

You never know when you will drop your guard loki and someone will sneek up on you..


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> The sleeping pills and stuff are taking effect now, I gotta post just 10 more times then.....:asleep:


haha, pwned by tylenol pm.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Same old dyphenhydramine hydrochloride I ahve taken for years, but now they work somewhat again.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

sno said:


> alright, we have atleast 5 minutes of whoring without him.


Whore like no other he must be defeated..


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

sleeping problems?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> Whore like no other he must be defeated..


hey, i think this is the first thing we've agreed on. :cheers:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

sno said:


> haha, pwned by tylenol pm.



I could seriously go for some of those right now. My head is killin me


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Should I have some rum and flat pepsi to help me sleep better than the pills?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

brb


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Sno double posted hahahahhaha


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> Should I have some rum and flat pepsi to help me sleep better than the pills?


sleeping pills and alcohol = big no no


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> Sno double posted hahahahhaha


yeah for like the billionth time...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> Should I have some rum and flat pepsi to help me sleep better than the pills?



naw.. just use the pills. If you were me.. then i'd take 'em both


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

see?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

again


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> i'm gonna stay up all night posting if you go to sleep.


hahaha.......i dare you


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

sno said:


> sleeping pills and alcohol = big no no


I double dosed sleeping pills and washed it down with alcohol one night when I was really bad off and it didn't seem to hurt...but u never know.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

sno said:


> yeah for like the billionth time...



hahahaha your DQ'd hahahahaha


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

sno said:


> hey, i think this is the first thing we've agreed on. :cheers:


OMFG do you enjoy drinking too, well if you do drink about 6 for me.I dont get to party till tomarrow 

But it should be fun , even though we only have :
1 Liter of Smirnoff 100proof formula 57
2 6 Packs of Smirnoff Ice
1 12 pack of Corona Extra
Maybe some 99 Bannannas
:cheers:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

not my fault ya'll are slow posters.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> hahahaha your DQ'd hahahahaha


taddle tail


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I've also combined alcohol and pot a few times just to see what happens.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

this shit is MINE


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

sno said:


> sleeping pills and alcohol = big no no


Agreed knocke my ass out cold the other day i learned my lesson..


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> I double dosed sleeping pills and washed it down with alcohol one night when I was really bad off and it didn't seem to hurt...but u never know.



that type of stuff just really does a number on your liver if it works or not. either way your liver is gettin a work out


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> OMFG do you enjoy drinking too, well if you do drink about 6 for me.I dont get to party till tomarrow
> 
> But it should be fun , even though we only have :
> 1 Liter of Smirnoff 100proof formula 57
> ...


i actually quit drinking last weekend.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> not my fault ya'll are slow posters.


there is no suck thing as DQ here


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> I've also combined alcohol and pot a few times just to see what happens.


everyone does that.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

sno said:


> i actually quit drinking last weekend.


Damn oh well..I tried..


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Damn, I hate not being able to sleep!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Yeah there for a while after I would get off werk i would go home and try to sleep but couldnt..


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> Damn, I hate not being able to sleep!


kill yourself


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki said:


> there is no suck thing as DQ here


i don't care about winning.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> Yeah there for a while after I would get off werk i would go home and try to sleep but couldnt..


sleeping is so damm easy im gonna do that right now


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

what if it means loki loses


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

my cat is purring


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> i don't care about winning.


just whore


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

yeah, me too. my g/f is in bed sleeping right now. i'm gonna go rub some boobies while she's sleeping.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Loki said:


> kill yourself


I've consideded it....


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> what if it means loki loses



loki already lost hahahha


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> my cat is purring


what the hell are you doing to it


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

g'night ya'll


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> I've consideded it....



who hasnt?/?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Opie's stroking his pussy...


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> I've consideded it....


dont do that .... its bad fir you


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

later Sno


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

wait, i need 1 more


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> loki already lost hahahha


says who?......you bold whore


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

late sno


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

okay, later opie, wish, himile & loki


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

loki is a loser :fluffy:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Loki 828 
slow_sentra322 807 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 602 
drift240sxdrag 488 
OPIUM 459 
Psch91 388 
sno 344 
BoxBroSG 343 
apachewoolf 319 
2Fast2Furious


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I think that no one here followed the rules to the letter.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

who here hates there job


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> loki is a loser :fluffy:


wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :fluffy:


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Damn frogs are in my pool right now! I can hear them outside my bedroom door.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

no they didnt


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

woo hoo.. post #450 in this thread


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> Damn frogs are in my pool right now! I can hear them outside my bedroom door.


dynamite :thumbup:


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I do and don't.....I make enough money but the A/C is awful im ny store and I have no future.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> woo hoo.. post #450 in this thread


woooooooohooooooo post # 830 on this thread


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

my goatee is now 2.5 inches long


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> I do and don't.....I make enough money but the A/C is awful im ny store and I have no future.


dont say that dude
*hugs*


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Loki said:


> woooooooohooooooo post # 830 on this thread


what a bitch


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

anyone else have a long goatee?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Anyone know how to get rid of toads? I go swimming at night after work and I find them swimming right along with me...WTF?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> Anyone know how to get rid of toads? I go swimming at night after work and I find them swimming right along with me...WTF?



3 man water balloon launcher


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> what a bitch


not a bitch......a whore


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> Anyone know how to get rid of toads? I go swimming at night after work and I find them swimming right along with me...WTF?


DYNAMITE


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Loki said:


> dont say that dude
> *hugs*


Well, I meant in my company. I want to start my own buisness and get out of corporate America. I hate working for corporations because people mean nothing to them, all you are is a set of numbers on a spreadsheet.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

eat them frogs!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> 3 man water balloon launcher


ROFLMAO...Neighbor gets attacked by flying toads


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

so no one has a goatee huh?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

tired


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> so no one has a goatee huh?


Not my thing. I have no facial hair.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> so no one has a goatee huh?


?


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

bored and tired...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I think I look like one of those WHite poWA corn fed sumbitches with my goatee hahaha


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> I think I look like one of those WHite poWA corn fed sumbitches with my goatee hahaha


Does that make you proud?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> I think I look like one of those WHite poWA corn fed sumbitches with my goatee hahaha


HAHAHA plust your bold


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> ROFLMAO...Neighbor gets attacked by flying toads


Hmmm....throw em over the fence into the neighbor's yard of the peole that keep having their dog shit in my well manicured lawn...that's an idea!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

not really.. just an observation.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Loki said:


> eat them frogs!


WE ARE NOT FRENCH!!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> Hmmm....throw em over the fence into the neighbor's yard of the peole that keep having their dog shit in my well manicured lawn...that's an idea!


you don't have a well manicured lawn


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> WE ARE NOT FRENCH!!!


ok.......feed a nice rattle snake with them


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

LMAO!!!! Hey, maybe sell em to a creole restaurant?


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> Hmmm....throw em over the fence into the neighbor's yard of the peole that keep having their dog shit in my well manicured lawn...that's an idea!


No what you do is call the cops and tell them you cant afford to put your sick dog down (pointing at neighbors dog) and have them shoot it


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> you don't have a well manicured lawn


hahahaha whos gonna belive hinm!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

they have gators there...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> they have gators there...


im so sleepy
im leaving


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> you don't have a well manicured lawn


I do now! I gotta take a pic because this doesn't happen too often.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

only 99 or slow will beat me its all good im happy with 3rd place


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> they have gators there...


That'll be my next problem...Gators trying to eat the frogs...


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Loki said:


> im so sleepy
> im leaving


Kingdoms fall while there leaders sleep


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> Kingdoms fall while there leaders sleep


my ppl are faithful to me.....so my kingdowm will not perish


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Loki said:


> only 99 or slow will beat me its all good im happy with 3rd place


I still have three hours of work...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

:cheers:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> I still have three hours of work...


you can only post a 240 per hour MAX......and i dont think you can do that you might do 200 but who knows maybe less......so you cant beat me sorry


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

I thought you were leaving Loki


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Loki 843 
slow_sentra322 807 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 602 
drift240sxdrag 488 
OPIUM 468 
Psch91 388 
sno 345 
BoxBroSG 343 
apachewoolf 319 
2Fast2Furious


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> No what you do is call the cops and tell them you cant afford to put your sick dog down (pointing at neighbors dog) and have them shoot it


Thing that galls me is that the bitch keeps it on a leash and walks it to my side of the property line to take a shit! I hate inconsiderate dog owners who don't give a fuck about anyone but themselve. She's probably the same bitch that got me in trouble with the county too!:balls:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> I thought you were leaving Loki


 fine i will!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm out too.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

goodbye loki


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

friggin 'puter restarted on me


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> Thing that galls me is that the bitch keeps it on a leash and walks it to my side of the property line to take a shit! I hate inconsiderate dog owners who don't give a fuck about anyone but themselve. She's probably the same bitch that got me in trouble with the county too!:balls:


I told yo uhow to fix it..


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> friggin 'puter restarted on me


Poened by his PC


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

hahah you live in OK


edit: this thread just really really died


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Haha you live in Az..


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

go to bed whores


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Sorry couldnt help it , i really have nothing against Az. and if things dont go my way i might move out there


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

hahah you drive a truck


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Loki said:


> I go to bed only with whores


SO do it and leave us alone..


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> Sorry couldnt help it , i really have nothing against Az. and if things dont go my way i might move out there



that sucks... its really hot here so I hope things go your way. No more wide open spaces for you.. its all concrete here. In PHX anyways


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> hahah you drive a truck


Thats not fair i cant laugh at what you drive....Hahahha you , well you ..yeah ..whats up!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> Thats not fair i cant laugh at what you drive....Hahahha you , well you ..yeah ..whats up!



whats wrong with a truck?


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> that sucks... its really hot here so I hope things go your way. No more wide open spaces for you.. its all concrete here. In PHX anyways


I want out of Ok , im tired of it.Lived here for 18 years.I want to see something new , and be somewhere else.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> SO do it and leave us alone..


the newly weds want to be alone?


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> whats wrong with a truck?


The fuel pump went out on mine...while i ws driving down the highway..it sucked..Most trucks are okay , i just hate this one..


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> I want out of Ok , im tired of it.Lived here for 18 years.I want to see something new , and be somewhere else.


 ohh... your one of those people that like to move. I just visit other places.. I'll be here forever. I drove through OK before. Not much happening from what I could see...


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Loki said:


> i dont want to be alone?


GO GET SOME PUSSY AND GOTO BED..


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> The fuel pump went out on mine...while i ws driving down the highway..it sucked..Most trucks are okay , i just hate this one..



fuel economy must kill your wallet


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> ohh... your one of those people that like to move. I just visit other places.. I'll be here forever. I drove through OK before. Not much happening from what I could see...


Exactly there is nothing to do here , and nothing new to see .Its same shit dfferent day...ugh


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> GO GET SOME PUSSY AND GOTO BED..



No, no no no.. Loki takes the mushroom tip and the smelly slot over the poon nanner janny


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> fuel economy must kill your wallet


Yes indeed


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> GO GET SOME PUSSY AND GOTO BED..


im getting some later today dont trip


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> No, no no no.. Loki takes the mushroom tip and the smelly slot over the poon nanner janny


you see......Opi does know me better


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> Exactly there is nothing to do here , and nothing new to see .Its same shit dfferent day...ugh



at least its green. And you have some sweet lookin cows.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> No, no no no.. Loki takes the mushroom tip and the smelly slot over the poon nanner janny


:vomiting: Oh :vomits more: I see ...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> at least its green. And you have some sweet lookin cows.


ZzZzZ #850


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> :vomiting: Oh :vomits more: I see ...



yeah i wasnt too pleased either when he first told me. But different strokes, different folks. He just happens to do the strokin on other dudes...


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> at least its green. And you have some sweet lookin cows.


Hmmmm , yeah its green PART of the time , during the middle of summer the grass dies, and as for cows .I hate fucking cows, my dad was a cattle rancher , and i hated every minute of it..


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

gotta go on patrol will return..


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

they make good money though.. Or so I heard (cattle ranchers)


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> yeah i wasnt too pleased either when he first told me. But different strokes, different folks. He just happens to do the strokin on other dudes...




btw opie......how is your perverted relationship with jeong the 15 yold goin? you gonna let him ride you again?!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

wiiiiiii :fluffy:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

well gonna take my 10 hour nap!! LATER


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> gotta go on patrol will return..



oh, I forgot you work the security late night shift... 


and yeah Loki.. vsp3c doesn't go any where near my wang chung. I'm just being friends with him to get to his mom. 




edit:... now this thread is seriously dead.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> oh, I forgot you work the security late night shift...
> 
> 
> and yeah Loki.. vsp3c doesn't go any where near my wang chung. I'm just being friends with him to get to his mom.


LOL!!!!!! is she a MILF!!!!!!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

oh hell yeah she is...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

or you playing with poor vspec's feelings? making him think you have something for him while all you want is close to his mom


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> oh hell yeah she is...


next time go and take a pic...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

9 more to 2200


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

8 more


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

7now


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

he can think what he wants.. but um... I don't play into the fantasies he may or may not have. I just tune himout and watch his mom walk...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

6


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

at 5,550 I'm goin to bed...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> he can think what he wants.. but um... I don't play into the fantasies he may or may not have. I just tune himout and watch his mom walk...


LOL bet you give him somethinig to GRAB on while you check out his mom doing the dishes!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> at 5,550 I'm goin to bed...


im going at 2200 damm


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

3 more thats all


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2 wooooooooohooooooo :fluffy:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

well im off now


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

night Opium.....and any fucktard that reads this


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i said NIGHT


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

yeah.. a book. why you think he is so smart?




> from the movie *Forrest Gump*
> 
> Your momma sure does care about your education son!



I'm outty... 5,550... G'night yins!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I just got home


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

very sore and tired


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

A


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

B


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

C


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

D


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

E


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

F


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

G


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

H


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

J


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

K


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

L


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

M


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

N


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

O


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

P


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Q


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

R


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

S


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

T


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

U


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

V


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

W


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

X


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Y


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

And


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Z


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Now


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Know


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

My


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Abc's


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Next


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Time


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Wont


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

You


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Sing


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

With


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Me


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

so did you guys enjoy my little old school rhyme?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

why did scott hate on us and put that 15 second rule?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

that just sucks for us post whores


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

now everybody from the 313


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

put your mother fucken hands up


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

and follow me...


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

so as i'm sitting here staring at my computer whoring on NF...


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

...i'm also watching 8 mile for like the 89897987th time...


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

...but i'm also thinkin to myself that i was kickin it with some pretty hott chicks tonight...


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

...i'm also thinkin that i just might want to ask one of them out to go and bone...


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

what do my fellow OT'ers think?...


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

321


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

123


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

what


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

the


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

heck


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

is


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

bothering


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

me?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

the fact that no one else is posting


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

thats what the heck is bothering me....oooooooohhhhh i wonder whats on after 8 mile


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

see it again on tuesday at 2 pm


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

coming up next is bingo...whatever the fuck that is


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

now that i think about it, i wonder whats on skinemax


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

phat i found rocky 5


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

even though i think rocky 4 is the best one ever made


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

is this enough?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i think i shall stop at 3,350 posts........goodnight!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Well im back and im guessing no one is here


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

thats oky though i will jsut post random shit


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Have you tried a Lemon fresh slush curtiosy of sno


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

whores made fresh daily


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

rocky is teh suck


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

am i the only one up this late


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

yes


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

why is that ?


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Because you are teh only hardcore person ....


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Okay i see , why is th eforums so dead , this early?


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

because people need to sleep.Whilst you are out beating people about the head and face , they are sleeping.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i'm up, but i'm about to go sleep


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Okay i see the human body needs sleep in order to function..


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

yeah it does


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

yes and it also needs other people to talk to so you dont go crazy.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

too late for that..


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

true, but, hey what happend to the link to see how many times people posted? i wanna see my total


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

so loki actually passed my PC for this thread


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

I have already gone carzy..only two more hours of werk , then im off to the lake till monday...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yeah it's just too bad he can't win


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i wanna know how many times i posted in this thread


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> so loki actually passed my PC for this thread


Yes he is a whore delux


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> i wanna know how many times i posted in this thread


goto the first page


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yeah but a got some hours left to sneak past him


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

yeah i'm way off. goodnight


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I hope by some fluke I didn't DQ myself last night


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

There is a terrific lightening storm tonite


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

well no one was playing by the rules after about 3 here


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> There is a terrific lightening storm tonite


so you still have that date with the long metal pole in that open field?


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

no im at work , besides that i told you i tried it before.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

I learn the first time


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

I thought the forum was dead and it was just gonna be me rambling on and on..


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

maybe i was right


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

oh well where were we


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

well we were gonna talk about how much life sucks when your girlfriend want so take a break


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

no lets not talk about something depressing like that , lets talk about how tore up you are gonna get tomarrow


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

damn you post happy bish. I was just checkin' some of the other threads.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

okay , i'm gonna try to toally lose touch with reality , i dont wanna have to think about all the depressing shit in my life.I wanna just party...For a while, eventually i will face up to my problems.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

oh hello there , im bored and had no one else to talk to


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

remember that laughter is the best medicine. but I don't know how many illnesses that covers.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

you should have been here earlier , it was hard to keep up with the converstion


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

I cant really laugh about my girlfriend being with someone else , i only have evil thoughts.About him , not her.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I was on here when it was flying full force.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

if it were another girl i would be cool with that..I would want in :thumbup:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

there was no keeping with the conversation then.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

i wish it still was full force , i want some people to talk to .And somebody needs to kick loki off top.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

yeah i know , its hard to keep up with 15 other people, but its fun


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

when it was flying in here it was hard to get 2 posts on the same page


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

OBTW im trying to get to 1000 , before i leave werk.I have almost gotten to 900 now


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'll hang with you until then


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> when it was flying in here it was hard to get 2 posts on the same page


Damn i almost wrote a page by myself earlier


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I only need like 50 posts to pass Loki


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

so what are you doing other than ot'ing


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

good we must defeat loki at all cost


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

actually I'm at work, just like yesterday


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

he was being a mouthly little bish


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

I warned him that kingdoms fall while there leaders sleep


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yeah, if you hang around until you hit 1000 I think I should be able to beat his count


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

but oh no , no one listens to me teach hima lesson


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

yeah are you @ number 2?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

he was getting gang dissed in here earlier.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

i just looked i jumped up a few spots


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

he likes multiple people raping him


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

to be a good whore, it takes some time


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

looking back at the other 473 pages of whoreing?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

nah, i was here for most of that


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

I may not be a good whore but i dont care, im just getting my PC bigger than my GF's


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> I may not be a good whore but i dont care, im just getting my PC bigger than my GF's


great plan man. can't let the GF have the bigger PC


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

so she cant call me a newbie anymore , I already passed her , but i m never happy just winning i have to crush my opponent.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

The girl should NEVER have a bigger PC...lOL


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

tell me about it. I was on here for almost 15 hours straight.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Damn 90 more to go , you know you can post every 15 seconds right


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yeah I know that but I'm actually trying to win so I don't wanna get DQ'ed


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

so what do you do for a living?


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> yeah I know that but I'm actually trying to win so I don't wanna get DQ'ed


Isnt that only if you double post?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I work for the department of social service in residential care


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

what does the winner get ? A night with nismo princess ? Just kidding , please dont be offended NP


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I work for the department of social service in residential care


Does it pay well , or is it something you like?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

in other words, I teach 12-18 year olds how to be good young men.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

OIC , I'm 18 but i was lucky enough to have grandparents to teach me that .


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

I can still be a mouthy fuck though..


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

nismoprincess is gonna pwn you later for that remark


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Damn ho wmany other threads have there been that went to nearly 500 pages?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

the kids I work with are either orphans or had to be removed from their homes


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> nismoprincess is gonna pwn you later for that remark


I know... but i will survive , i have been in a flame war before..I just brush it off , and go on.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

this is officially the longest thread in NF history


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> the kids I work with are either orphans or had to be removed from their homes


I figured that . Thats why i said i was lucky enough to have grandparents to teach me..


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

hmmm , damn there are some people with damn near 1000 post just in this one thread..And it is a 24 hour thread


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I don't think nismoprincess is gonna flame ya. but don't leave home dipped in kerosene


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Psot


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

it was some hard work whorin' it up this much


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I don't think nismoprincess is gonna flame ya. but don't leave home dipped in kerosene


or go within 2 states of SoCal , without wearing a bullet proof cup


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yeah you may not wanna do that either.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

You cant have panzie post whores , only the hardcore


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

it would suck to get shot in da nutz


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

NP: Oh look who it is , : pulls out katana: I have some balls to collect
WISH: OHHHH FUUUUCK : runs but tips: 

You know the rest...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yeah the rest is your nutz in a jar on her desk


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> it would suck to get shot in da nutz


No mas babies, or sex drive..


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

she is one cold hearted MoFo member if you cross her..


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

hell just the ungodly amount of pain. I know I would cry like a 12 year old girl


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

HMMM a fortune cookie , lets see what it says..


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

it says "n00b beware messin with Club MoFo members"


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

WTF!!!! THe fortune cookie had english and SPANISH!!! on it


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> it says "n00b beware messin with Club MoFo members"


shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitttee , i was flaming her from day one.I sent her a lovely PM ...OKay well it was evil , but..


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

that's different and strange.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

931


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

932


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I was on here for a bit before I ever posted.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

chingy
blingy 
fo fingy 
my dingy 
some hiny 
your money
some honey


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

how did hotnissanbabe miss this chance to get a bigger PC?


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I was on here for a bit before I ever posted.


I would read the post then later i decided to join to defent my Girlfriend , and now im a regualr


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

aaaawwwww ain't you sweet. hang on while I go puke.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

she is sleeping , at home.I havent really kept up with her lately we are on a temporary break so im trying to just chill


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

it's all good then dude. just flame the passion later.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

here :hands him puke bucket from earlier: just don touch the rim


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yup unseating Loki is looking a lot closer


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

60 post in 20 minutes here we go


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

you are kiddin' right?


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

I Want His Head On A Platter!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I guess you're not kidding. let's do this, mang


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> you are kiddin' right?


It is possible


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

4 a minute , X 20 woulb be 80


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I just don't want him with more post on this thread than I have


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

so 60 is leaving 20 psots of space..


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

I have 60 to go to get to 1000


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yeah I guess it can be done


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

and beside you could get up to 2000


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

that wouldnt be too bad would it?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yup. and I don't wanna win and not have the highest count


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

okay maybe not , but its worth the wish you will get 1900 eay


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm not really paying attention to my overall PC


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

loki is going down he only thought his guards would stand fast.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

hey loki have you ever heard of a Coupe bish


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

nah I think deep down he knew I would return to pwn his count


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

:fluffy::fluffy::fluffy::fluffy::fluffy::fluffy::fluffy::fluffy::fluffy::fluffy::fluffy::fluffy::


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

:fluffy::fluffy::fluffy::fluffy::fluffy::fluffy::fluffy::fluffy::fluffy::fluffy::fluffy::fluffy::fluffy:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

aahh the wonderful and funny dance of the fluffies.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

ANd im not fixing it either


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

damn those 10 took too much time


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

it ain't broke so it don't need no fixin'


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

have to increase speed


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

the fluffys pen all


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

give her all she's got mr. screw you (sulu)


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

im sneaking up on people in the list , but im pretty sure im DQ'd


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I can't wait to hear loki when he finds out what happened.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

:fluffy::fluffy::fluffy::fluffy::fluffy::fluffy::fluffy::fluffy::fluffy::fluffy::fluffy::fluffy:

Square dance


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yeah yer probably DQ'ed but like most in here you just wanted to up your PC


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Okay now fluffy what do you want to do to lokis crown? :fluffy:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

fluffy looks like some freak you'd never wanna meet on the street.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

yeah i need a big PC :hal:


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

:hal: :fluffy: ahhh they are so cute


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yeah I heard chicks dig guys with big PCs


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

hey fluffy what do you think of hondas , what would you do to the hood? :fluffy:


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

guys with big PC get the PUCCI


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

fluffy's answer to everything: stomp the crap outta it.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

what would you do with Nismo princess :fluffy: <--this time he is dancing


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

wow, I still refer to it as poontang


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> wow, I still refer to it as poontang


Im tred and i didnt feel like putting much creativity in it..


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

just saying poontang makes me smile


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Back to war mode... Fluffy ...fluffy..(sometimes its hard to get his attention) what happens to people who are asses :fluffy:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

or I could be like the jamicans and call it poo-nonnie


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

pootang , there is a commercial on breast feeding....ROFLMAO..fluffy will breast feed :fluffy:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

fluffy is living high off the tit


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

still laughing a pet store commercial just said " stop looking for love in all the wrong places , and stop by love a pet and find true love"


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

hey I truly love my pet


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

:fluffy: :fluffy::fluffy: Fluffy is seeing triples from the breast milk


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

we've even got some good stories like runnin gun down south


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

yeah but it said quit looking for lov in all the wrong places.You can love a pet i just thought there pitch was funny


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> we've even got some good stories like runnin gun down south


Sweet ass


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

there's even that one time we caught the tooth fairy and held her for ransom.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

I hate my job fluffy what shoulf i do :fluffy: Nismoprincess


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yup me and my cat are some bad bishes


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> there's even that one time we caught the tooth fairy and held her for ransom.


I Had to pay that damn ransom , fuck that was you


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

you pwn by one post..


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> I Had to pay that damn ransom , fuck that was you


uhm... no... it wasn't me. (damn I knew I should have kept that quiet)


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> uhm... no... it wasn't me. (damn I knew I should have kept that quiet)


Its all good i dont mind...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

it good to be da king. poor poor loki so close and yet so far.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Im getting tore up tonite, i hope.But im not getting laid , oh well.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

HE will still be asleep when the constition is re-instated under your name and you PWN all , and you have me to thank...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

one outta 2 ain't bad. but 3 outta five is better


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

25 more


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yes I do owe these last few posts to you.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

24


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

23


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

he who help me to stay true to the game


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

I told him soo , muhahahahhahahhahhaha, i love being right.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

you have to pass him so far there is no way for him to recover..


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

all though I do remember you rippin on me in "say something about the person above you"


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

you have to totally crush your enemy beyond recovery..


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

ok just calm down general and step away from the troops


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> all though I do remember you rippin on me in "say something about the person above you"


Thats all in good fun , dont take anything in there serious..Trust me


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Im a whore im just trying to get the PC bigger


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

oh believe me I don't. I was gettin some good laughs about stuff said in there.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

people earlier seemd to think i had anger managment issues, but idont normally..


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

dude you are so close to your goal


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

yeah some funny stuff is usually posted in there..


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

I know only 16 more , then i have to leave.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

there was some funny stuff in here too.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Lokis credit card number XXXX XXXX XXXX XXXX expires XX/XX Pin number XXX
THing purchased most XXX


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> there was some funny stuff in here too.


Yes indeed there was


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

good one. he really shouldn't be buying all that porn.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

As he sleeps he must feel the grip tightening around his balls, as we crush his kindom.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

total war


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

ok, I don't know about all that grippin his balls, but I'm down with kingdom crushin'


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

:fluffy: oh no its fluffy the destoyer


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

hey I remember the fluffy the destroyer of worlds thread


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> ok, I don't know about all that grippin his balls, but I'm down with kingdom crushin'


It is a very evil vice grip , there is no physical contact with the balls from us.Strictly heterosexual ball crushing.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> hey I remember the fluffy the destroyer of worlds thread


yeah ,me too.That was teh funny


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

8 to go:fluffy:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I post whore therefore I am


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

ahh horse shit , i can pass 2fast2furius w/o 50 more post oh well , i gave it a pretty good go.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

don't stop while the getting is good


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Its beyond whoring now


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

you may never get the chance to whore like this ever again


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

i dont know what to call it anymore , its jut plain scarey


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

i dont know what to call it anymore , its just plain scarey


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

stay true to your whorin' nature brothah


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

I will go till 630 themn i have to go on patrol andd close post


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

post whorin' is a job that is never finished.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

2 more to go


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

hear the trumpet in the background play your glory


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> post whorin' is a job that is never finished.


Oh it will not be finished but instead put on hold oh yeah and 

1000 Post


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

slow motion dance ,come on fluffy dance with me :fluffy:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

you have done well young post whore


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

I popped my proverbial whoring cherry..


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I wonder if I can get 112 more posts before 9am?


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

damn unless someon wakes up soon i dont think we can cover the last 15 pages needeed for a 500 page thread


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

you are now a post freak among post freaks.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

i dont know you could try ...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yeah it would be hard to get to 500 pages.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

oh wow i didnt even notice but i guess im a post freak now


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yeah ya freak. and we had such high hopes for you.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Damn its been a long night:fluffy:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yes it has. and I'm only on here for about 45 more minutes.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Sorry to let you down , but im just a freak...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I think I'm gonna need to eat soon too.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

well lets see what we accomplished in 45 minutes:
Destroyed lokis hopes and dreams
I got to 100 post.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yeah the last few minutes have been very productive


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

go eat and be merry


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

i have to go on patrol , catch you later


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'd rather post and be merrier


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

im sorry


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

hey no problem. the game is over really.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

it is?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yeah. it ends at 9am est


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Well, that's it... some of you posted a hell of a lot of messages!

I'm not even going to try and figure out if anyone broke the rules... I'm not reading a 7300 post thread! So unless someone has an objection I'm just going to let the person who has the highest post count win the "prize."


----------

